# Pregnant with #1 ~ May Babies 2013!



## BellaRosa8302

Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time! 

What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?

I'm due May 12th (Edit: May 7), my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.

Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:

*Our Due Dates!*

May 1st: BabyMay, Jinbean, Chellibelle
May 2nd: Babmab
May 3rd:
May 4th:
May 5th: jtink28
May 7th: Jo_2k, BellaRosa8302
May 8th: Sass827, padbrat
May 9th: aknqtpie, Moorebetter, Mirchi
May 10th: bump_mad
May 11th: IluvRedskins, MrsM423, misspriss
May 12th: blueberry25
May 13th: robinson380, Nicola27
May 14th: shorty88
May 15th: bdownmommie
May 16th: Ruth2013, brandiw, NatalieBelle, manuiti
May 17th: JYT, Jary
May 18th: jamare, KrisSing, Firestar
May 19th: nevernormal, rrspatch
May 20th: Curlyq111, cng1983, Olivialivie, babyface15, pixie23, JennyBLove, Fusaritos
May 21st:
May 22nd:
May 23rd: 
May 24th: Jdub 1698, Magan85, MissOleiane
May 25th: megs23, Sunshine15
May 26th: HisGrace
May 27th: stardust85, soulvibe
May 28th: CLH_X3
May 29th: Hope39, Eli Mae
May 30th: happycloud, CS2012
May 31st: stripeycat5


----------



## mah0113

yay! we just spoke in the other thread but ill repeat here!

no appointment set yet, calculated due date is may 10th [though i have gotten everything from may 9- may 12, depending on the site]

symptoms: brown spotting, nausea, fatigue, bloat, emotional 


are you planning on touring hospitals?


----------



## jtink28

hiii!

i'm pregnant with my first!! i have my first appt/ultrasound on september 18th - i'll be 7w2d. i'm high-risk, so i'll be going in for scans a little more often (i have crohn's disease)

my symptoms so far: larger breasts, very sensitive and achey. bad fatigue. bloating. super emotional. no nausea yet, but my mom said hers didn't kick in until around 7-8 weeks. 

estimated due date: may 5th! yayayayayyyy!! :)


----------



## Lovely35

Hi I'm pregnant with my first and due May 2nd. I have my first scan tomorrow (11hours time :) ) I will only be just over 6 weeks so I don't expect to see a lot.


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Sweetie! :wave: You're due on my Birthday (May 12th) Tee Hee! :happydance:

I'm due on May 2nd with my 1st!

I have an early scan tomorrow (6w+1d)! Eek! Having it due to previous m/c's so fingers crossed everything is ok this time! One more :sleep:

My symptoms... hmmm.... well definitely bloat (look about 6 months not 6 weeks), cramping, nausea, sore breasts that are feeling very very snug in my bras lately , very emotional (bursting into tears over silly little things), constantly yawning so guess that would be tiredness, oh and very gassy! :blush:

Congratulations BellaRosa8302, mah0113 and jtink28 and any other ladies who join in! :flower:

Big hugs! :hugs: :hugs:

J xx


----------



## Jinbean

Lovely35 said:


> Hi I'm pregnant with my first and due May 2nd. I have my first scan tomorrow (11hours time :) ) I will only be just over 6 weeks so I don't expect to see a lot.

Ooooo Lovely35! Snap! We are both due May 2nd and have scans tomorrow! Tee Hee! Good luck for tomorrow... you never know we may see heartbeats!

Congratulations and Good Luck for tomorrow! Let me know how it goes sweetie! :flower:

Big Hugs! :hugs::hugs:

J xx


----------



## Lovely35

Hi Jinbean, we are both due on the same day and both
Have our first scan tomorrow. I am excited but a little nervous as I have had no pregnancy symptoms at all. Fingers crossed we
Both have a good day tomOrrowxx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jinbean said:


> Hey Sweetie! :wave: You're due on my Birthday (May 12th) Tee Hee! :happydance:
> 
> I'm due on May 2nd with my 1st!
> 
> I have an early scan tomorrow (6w+1d)! Eek! Having it due to previous m/c's so fingers crossed everything is ok this time! One more :sleep:
> 
> My symptoms... hmmm.... well definitely bloat (look about 6 months not 6 weeks), cramping, nausea, sore breasts that are feeling very very snug in my bras lately , very emotional (bursting into tears over silly little things), constantly yawning so guess that would be tiredness, oh and very gassy! :blush:
> 
> Congratulations BellaRosa8302, mah0113 and jtink28 and any other ladies who join in! :flower:
> 
> Big hugs! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> J xx

OMG I totally hear you on the emotional part!! I've been crying almost everyday (and multiple times a day on the days that I do cry) at the drop of a hat!!

Congrats to everyone who has already joined in! Personally, I just can't even believe I'm pg!! It's crazy!


----------



## Lovely35

Jinbean, we must have been typing at the same time haha. I will let you know how it goes, good luck to you. And good luck to everyone else xx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mah0113 said:


> yay! we just spoke in the other thread but ill repeat here!
> 
> no appointment set yet, calculated due date is may 10th [though i have gotten everything from may 9- may 12, depending on the site]
> 
> symptoms: brown spotting, nausea, fatigue, bloat, emotional
> 
> 
> are you planning on touring hospitals?

Well, I already know what hospital I'll be delivering at (my obgyn told me at my last annual appointment) & she said that she delivered her own children there, which makes me feel good about it. But I have gotten a pamphlet from that hospital saying they give maternity ward tours once or twice a month, so I think I'd like to do that! Although I might wait until I'm a little farther along - I feel kinda weird showing up for a maternity ward tour without looking pregnant! 

What about you? Are you going to tour hospitals?


----------



## mah0113

We are pretty set on which hospital we want, but still want to do a tour just to be excited :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

mah0113 said:


> We are pretty set on which hospital we want, but still want to do a tour just to be excited :happydance:

It does sound like fun! :haha:

In the same pamphlet, I saw my hospital has early pregnancy classes for couples (what to eat, how your body will change, etc). I'm considering signing DH and myself up! Although I'm wondering what they could tell me that I won't have already read in What to Expect or learned on this forum!! 

Anyone else considering taking any classes?


----------



## aknqtpie

Hi All! 

I am 5 wks prego (today!.. yay!). I am due May 9. I have had one Dr.Appt to meet my new Dr (My old OBgyn no longer does OB). But I have my first full dr appt/and possible u/s on Oct 4th (9wks!). 

As for hospitals, there is really only one that is close to my house (there are two more about an hour away), but I have heard it was nice. I figure when I get into my second trimester I will go do the tour! 

Symptoms: Cramps, bloating, sore bbs, tired, nausea ... that's about it. 

I have found a yoga studio close to where I work that I can do their beginner yoga and they said it can also be used for prenatal yoga, so I am thinking about taking that class. Otherwise, the hospital has some classes as well, so I will be doing those too. My DH asked me if he had to go to Lamaze classes with me.. I am like uh ya! .. He still doesn't want to be in the room with me... concerned about being grossed out. lol. What a girl .. hehe


----------



## Sass827

This is #1 for me too! Due on May 8. Currently 5 + 3.could not be more thrilled / terrified. 

Symptoms for the last week: fatigue, sore bbs, stomach pains, gas, head aches, cramps, bloating, ravenous. 

Going to meet with our new obgyn for the first time Sept. 19. I'll be 7 + 1. hoping to get a scan then.


----------



## bbydust

Hey you guys!!!! This is my first pregnancy!!! I am so excited! 
My due date is May 6th
I am 5wks and 4 days today! 
Symptoms: mild cramps, fatigue, moodiness, and kind of emotional, tender nipples

I almost bursted into tears yesterday cuz my fiance fell asleep on me and wouldnt pick up his phone so he could answer the door lol he woke up 10 minutes later but i was all worked up for no reason lol 

My first appointment is when Im 8wks. And I get married on the 15th of this month!! woohoooo


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all! I just got my :bfp: this evening!I had my positive within 45 seconds of peeing on the stick! I had my first beta done shortly after and my HCG level was 997! Tomorrow would have made me a week late and by some miracle I held out testing until today. Just didn't want to see another negative! My biggest symptoms have been exhaustion and cramps. I have had some food aversion (made hamburgers last night and the smell made me gag!) I believe my EDD is May 11th. I'm going to call my RE and OB tomorrow to see who wants to see me first! I'm absolutely bursting with joy! Congrats to everyone else!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all! 
I'll join you, I just got a BFP today for baby #1! AF still isn't due until Tuesday, I'm 11dpo today, so I'm a little cautious until she really doesn't show up. I had a chemical a while back, although they were never as strong of lines as today was, so FX'd! 

FF says my date is May 20th. Congrats, everyone!


----------



## Zfbaby

Hi, im pg with number 1. Ff says my edd is may 17th. Got appt with dr on Wednesday. 
Only symptoms have been cramping, peeing a lot, gassy, pains in bbs that comes and goes and I've gone off sweets and chocolate.


----------



## Nicola27

hi all!!! can i join? i got my BFP yesterday from an IC, but confirmed this morning with a Clear Blue digi - i'm 4 weeks. According to the NHS website I'm due May 14th, but my dr may say different. My symptoms so far have been sore boobs, period like cramps (confusing!) and running off to the toilet every 30 mins!


----------



## Jary

Hello! I'm expecting #1 and if I go by my O date and not period date im due May 17th :)

I can't refer myself to midwife until I'm over 6 weeks, so I'm waiting till after my two weeks hol before I ring them, then I'll defo be over 6 weeks. Only thing is, the hospital i'll be under doesn't allow the fathers to stay overnight when your on having baby, or so I've heard. I'll find out and if so I'd rather go somewhere else!


----------



## Tournesol

Hi ladies!
Got my BFP last week I'm more or less 5 weeks today due May 9th I think. I'm not sure as I had a MC at 5 1/2 wks on 27th July and got PG again straight away before AF, so my dates are all over the place!
Not seen a doc yet, I'm hesitant after what happened last time. Think I'll get to the 6 wk mark and make an appointment. 
Symptoms so far, VERY sore and swollen BBs, moody, emotional, tired, bloated and HUNGRY!


----------



## Jary

Congrats Tournesol!!!!


----------



## DancingDiva

Hi ladies can I join. Just found out yesterday when I got my first ever BFP after 6yrs of TTC and 2 cycles of IVF. I'm back on 24th September for early pregnancy scan and should be due about 16th May.

Symptoms - I have the cold, very wet cm, tired and cramps.

Lok forward to going through our journey together.


----------



## baby_love

Hi all and congratulations!!

I am due 1 May 2013 and couldnt be more excited/scared!! I have had losses so I have had 2 early scans. Yesterdays showed a wee heartbeat! It was amazing. My next scan is 19 Sept so cant wait for that.

My only symptom has been sore BB's. Sometimes a bit tired. No sickness, but it might be early for that.

Today I am 6+2 from my scan but 6+ 5 from my LMP. I ovulate late so thats where the difference is.


----------



## Tournesol

Thanks Jary, you too! 
And congratulations to all the rest of you, exciting times ahead for us!! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm so excited for all of us! I have my first appointment next Friday at 10:20!!! I can't believe that I actually got to make that appointment!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jary

IluvRedskins said:


> I'm so excited for all of us! I have my first appointment next Friday at 10:20!!! I can't believe that I actually got to make that appointment!!! :wohoo:

I what you mean, i felt so good when I had to ask the receptionist at my doctors for the midwifes number, and when she gave me it said whispered 'congratulations' and for some reason it made it all feel real! So excited but I am scared still! Hope I'm not the only one terrified?!?!?


----------



## Sass827

Jary I would totally change hospitals if DH couldn't stay overnight with me. that's bs. I saw the ob at the hospital right near my house two days before my bfp. She was a super jerk. I found out she is the only female obgyn practice at this hospital, so I changed hospitals ASAP. This is going to a be a big, emotional time for all of us. The last thing you need is someone taking your support system away. :-/


----------



## Jary

Yeah I want my OH to be with me all the time, and he will want to be with me too. I'll have to find out about everything...I hope they do allow him to stay because the hospital maternity unit has a good reputation, and it's not too far either


----------



## robinson380

Hi Ladies and congrats to all the BFP's. May I join please got my BFP on 9/1/12!! I am still in disbelief!! :happydance: This will be me and my husbands first. We had a mmc in June. My first appt is 9/20/12.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Jary said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I'm so excited for all of us! I have my first appointment next Friday at 10:20!!! I can't believe that I actually got to make that appointment!!! :wohoo:
> 
> I what you mean, i felt so good when I had to ask the receptionist at my doctors for the midwifes number, and when she gave me it said whispered 'congratulations' and for some reason it made it all feel real! So excited but I am scared still! Hope I'm not the only one terrified?!?!?Click to expand...

When I called my RE this morning she told me that I had made their Friday! Hearing the congrats from both the OB office and RE office really does make it feel real!

I've been trying my best not to spill my guts today but I've told all of the really important people that I work with! I'm a special education teacher, so my job can sometimes be a little hectic and rough with some students. 

I'm praying for H&H 9 months for all of us!


----------



## Lolobear

baby_love said:


> Hi all and congratulations!!
> 
> I am due 1 May 2013 and couldnt be more excited/scared!! I have had losses so I have had 2 early scans. Yesterdays showed a wee heartbeat! It was amazing. My next scan is 19 Sept so cant wait for that.
> 
> My only symptom has been sore BB's. Sometimes a bit tired. No sickness, but it might be early for that.
> 
> Today I am 6+2 from my scan but 6+ 5 from my LMP. I ovulate late so thats where the difference is.

Wooooohooooo!!! I'm due on 1st May 2013 too! So cool to hear that your baby has a heartbeat, means mine probably will too! We have an early scan booked for 26/09 when I will be just under 9 weeks as we wanted to see as much as possible  

I'm just recovering from a very nasty bug going around work so at the moment that is hiding my symptoms but so far they have been: a little nausea, sensitive nipples, bloating (I can't do up my jeans!) and some cramping although that's easing now. 

Sometimes I'm really excited and then other times I'm really scared! 

Congratulations everyone!! Xxx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Lolobear - I know what you mean about the bloat! We can wear jeans to school on Fridays and I'm about to die! I'm thinking a belly band will be in my near future!


----------



## Jary

I keep wanting to tell people. I will have to tell work soon as I'm a cancer care nurse and we get patients in for radioactive treatments and chemo. 

Will tell close family in a couple of weeks and everyone else at 12 weeks :)


----------



## Lolobear

Redskin - I bought some maternity jeans but I'm not big enough for them yet, they keep sliding down so bought a bump band at the weekend but in not quite sure how to use it! I've tried it under and over my jeans. When I put it over my jeans the back kept sliding up my back which was uncomfortable. 

Any tips? 

I've already blurted it out to family and my colleagues! Just too excited!!


----------



## Shorty88

Hey can I join??

I'm not sure how many weeks I am since I got pregnant straight after my miscarraige with out getting af I think I'm 5-6 weeks I have a scan booked for 29th September feels so long away


----------



## robinson380

Shorty88 said:


> Hey can I join??
> 
> I'm not sure how many weeks I am since I got pregnant straight after my miscarraige with out getting af I think I'm 5-6 weeks I have a scan booked for 29th September feels so long away

I know how you feel I go to the doc on 9/20 and I am sure that will just be to confirm. I doubt I will get a scan that day. So anxious and excited.....and scared! Welcome!!


----------



## Genki

Hello! Joining in the fun. Got my BFP this morning at 11 dpo. I've been given a due date of 20th May by every calculator out there. I have an incrediably regular cycle which helps with these things.

So excited. This is my first everything - first BFP, first baby, first thrill. Cannot wait to experience the rest of the journey, all going well.


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Genki! h &h 9 months!


----------



## robinson380

Genki said:


> Hello! Joining in the fun. Got my BFP this morning at 11 dpo. I've been given a due date of 20th May by every calculator out there. I have an incrediably regular cycle which helps with these things.
> 
> So excited. This is my first everything - first BFP, first baby, first thrill. Cannot wait to experience the rest of the journey, all going well.

Congrats abnd welcome!! Happy and health 9 months to you!!!


----------



## brandiw

YAY FOR MAY BABIES!!!!!!!!!

I got my BFP on Tuesday :happydance: This is not my first pregnancy, as I miscarried May 6th, 2012. But...this will be my first baby :winkwink: Feels different this time, feels good, feels positive!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I go for my first appointment on May 24th. From my calculations, I should be due between May 12th & May 18th :cloud9:

I love that there are so many spring babies.....SO excited!! :hugs:


----------



## sanbibi

HI guys, im 4 weeks along, first scan will be 9/18. Im due may 17th ! Im so exited. My symptoms are sore boobs and nipples, cramping, bloating, full nose, nausea around 5pm and im just so tired lol


----------



## Jary

I've been feeling nauseous this afternoon. And I just started crying for no reason a moment ago! Hope I'm not going to be too teary with this pregnancy!


----------



## sanbibi

Jary said:


> I've been feeling nauseous this afternoon. And I just started crying for no reason a moment ago! Hope I'm not going to be too teary with this pregnancy!

lol better than gassy:blush::blush:


----------



## Nicola27

sanbibi said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> I've been feeling nauseous this afternoon. And I just started crying for no reason a moment ago! Hope I'm not going to be too teary with this pregnancy!
> 
> lol better than gassy:blush::blush:Click to expand...

haha! i actually burped in my collegue's face today! i was mortified - and plus can't say why so it's even worse!


----------



## Nicola27

rang my drs today to arrange an appointment, not for me, but for the results of my husbands semen analysis. i told the receptionist that i was actually pregnant and ended up chatting with her for ages about TTC! made it seem so real. i can't wait to tell my Dr next Tuesday! 

xx


----------



## Jary

Nicola27 ROFL! Sometimes you just can't help it! 

And I've been gassy too! Constantly belching which doesn't help the swollen feeling in my throat that I get when my reflux plays up as it makes me want to gag :( gonna be so fun trying to control it in the next 8 months lol!


----------



## Curlyq111

Genki, we have the same estimated date! Congrats all, how exciting! AF is due in a few days, so I'm not sure if it's too early to tell at least my immediate family, but I'm about ready to burst!


----------



## Genki

Curlyq111 said:


> Genki, we have the same estimated date! Congrats all, how exciting! AF is due in a few days, so I'm not sure if it's too early to tell at least my immediate family, but I'm about ready to burst!

Ooh, that's brilliant. We can compare notes!

I've bought another test to try on Sunday or Monday when AF is due just to be sure. My husband is away for three weeks with work from Sunday so I suppose we'll wait until he's back properly before telling family so we can do it together. I was so annoyed at the thought of not getting my BFP this month because he'd be away for my projected September fertile days, so yeay!

I do have two weddings, one leaving drinks and one work away day to attend in the next three weeks and seeing as I'm normally a bit of a boozer at sessions I don't know that I can hide it without being obvious. Too early to tell non family for a while!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I wish I had ya'lls ability not to squel it everyone I know!!!! :haha:I have already told the important teachers that need to know and of course our immediate family! I'm not planning on making it facebook official for at least a couple of weeks but who knows if I can restrain myself that long! We have waited for so long that I'm just about to burst with joy!:cloud9:

My RE called me back today and will be doing another beta test and a progesterone test on Monday, just to make sure that my numbers are going up. They seemed pleased with the 997 for 4w5d! I have 5 more tests at home and one is a digi so I think that I will go ahead and use them just to keep reassuring myself! I was looking at my test again today and realized that my positive line is darker than the control! I think this is a pretty good sign! :headspin:


----------



## robinson380

I am very nervous to tell people and will wait until I am out of the 1st trimester. When I was pregnant earlier this year we told everyone and DH told literally every single person tht he works with. So after the mmc I had to deal with all the awkward comments from people who didn't know what to say. Even last weekend I ran into someone and he was like "oh I am really sorry." It just brings back bad memories. I am hopeful and this pregnancy feels different but I do not want to risk the uncomfortable, awkward comments if something were to happen. Of course, I did not find out about my mmc until the day before my 12 week scan :(


----------



## Curlyq111

Wow, that's sad, sorry :( FX'd that this one is healthy for you! That's a good plan, I'm only telling my immediate family now, they'd be supportive if something did happen anyways. I'll wait to tell others. The not drinking will be hard to hide, people will just think I'm eternally "sick." lol. But I just took a digital and saw the words, so that made it feel a little more definite! I'll take the other digital when AF is technically late...


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Welcome and congrats to all the new BFPs! 

DH and I have told our parents and our siblings; I have told my 3 closest friends as well. I think we will wait til after my first scan & appointment to tell anyone else.... and I might wait a bit longer for work, because I'm starting a new job in a couple of weeks. Of course, when I was hired, I had no idea I was pg. Oh well... Hopefully it won't be a problem!!!


----------



## Sass827

I've only told mom and dad. One neighbor, my happy hour buddy, guessed right away and I couldn't lie. Dh hasn't told a soul. Were both so nervous something might happen. Or that we might get a bad test result. If it turned out that something was severely wrong with the bean genetically, I'm not sure what we would do. And his family is so judgmental, there would be no choice in their eyes. Therefore, we can tell none of them. I'm just debating whether or not to tell my best friends. I moved for DH when we got married, so none of my friends are nearby. I'll be the first to be preggers too. Two of them because of infertility (so I'm super nervous to tell them) and the rest by choice, so I'm not really sure any of them will relate.


----------



## nyba

#1 for me as well, due in May! I have my US next Wed at 5 weeks. Still doesn't seem quite real!

I keep wanting to tell someone but I think I will wait until at least 8 weeks to tell my parents and prob my BFF and the rest of the family, probably around 12 weeks.


----------



## Jary

My work knows now due to health and safety. We're telling close family in a couple of weeks and everyone else at 12 weeks


----------



## padbrat

Hey all! Can I join in too..

I think... I am due around 6th May, have had first scan on Thursday and saw a 5 week pregnancy with yolk sac, which is exactly right. My next scan is 24th Sept.

This is my 7th pregnancy. I have lost all of my prev pregnancies at 11-12 wks. It appears I can't carry boys due to genetics. Hence I am hoping and hoping this one is a girl!

Symptoms: sore boobs, moody, blocked nose, breathlessness.... oooo and bad gas!! Urghhh


----------



## binksmommy

I'm pregnant with baby #2 with a EDD May 10th 2013 :) I'm still in shock ...and love looking at the photo of my BFP :) I'm 37 (PCOS) DH is 41 this month. I have a daughter that will 8 this month and we have been trying for #2 for 20 months but have always had him/her in our hearts :) After 9 months of nothing (clomid-bad reaction-OHSS) I found out I wasn't ovulating... metformin fixed that :) Month 14 found a 10 cm Dermoid cyst (removed month 15-April) Tried Clomid again in July (still slight bad reaction- told Dr..NO MORE CLOMID!) DH and I planned to take August off..clomid had made me feel horrible and I just wanted to recover and loose the 8 lbs clomid put on me :( (lost 70 lbs before TTCing) We did have sex around the time I knew I would be ovulating.. but figured if I couldn't "plan it" what would it hurt to just see what happens..I have to admit.. I wasn't much in the mood that night ..but I'm glad hubby was ;) I bought a new cell phone this month and hadn't downloaded my new ovulation app because I knew AF would be here soon... well after 3 days I downloaded it just to see when to expect AF ..That was Sept 3rd (Monday) ..Well the app said my AF was due on Aug 31.(friday) ... All the sudden all the headaches, stomach pain and ickiness started to make since. I took my test with second morning urine and it was BFP within 45 seconds :)


----------



## binksmommy

padbrat said:


> Hey all! Can I join in too..
> 
> I think... I am due around 6th May, have had first scan on Thursday and saw a 5 week pregnancy with yolk sac, which is exactly right. My next scan is 24th Sept.
> 
> This is my 7th pregnancy. I have lost all of my prev pregnancies at 11-12 wks. It appears I can't carry boys due to genetics. Hence I am hoping and hoping this one is a girl!
> 
> Symptoms: sore boobs, moody, blocked nose, breathlessness.... oooo and bad gas!! Urghhh

My next scan is Sept 24th as well :)

:hugs: Praying that this bean is very sticky girl!! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Binks! You already have a Daughter... can I ask were there anything that you could point to that made you think that you were having a girl?

Am clutching at straws lol


----------



## Tournesol

robinson380 said:


> I am very nervous to tell people and will wait until I am out of the 1st trimester. When I was pregnant earlier this year we told everyone and DH told literally every single person tht he works with. So after the mmc I had to deal with all the awkward comments from people who didn't know what to say. Even last weekend I ran into someone and he was like "oh I am really sorry." It just brings back bad memories. I am hopeful and this pregnancy feels different but I do not want to risk the uncomfortable, awkward comments if something were to happen. Of course, I did not find out about my mmc until the day before my 12 week scan :(

The same thing happened to me! OH told everybody and got cross with me when I begged him not to. He just didn't understand the risks and thought I was being paranoid. Then after I had miscarried, people were just avoiding talking to me, especially men! 
So this time nobody knows! Except for my best friend and my mum, who's a midwife which is really helpful. 
I haven't even been to see the doctor yet. I know what you mean though, I feel different this time too. :thumbup:


----------



## smoore

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:

Hello everyone!! My due date should be around May 14 according to all the websites. My first appointment is September 27, as I'm new to the game I have no clue what all will go down at the first appointment (any tips would be appreciated!). 

Symptoms: some very early morning nausea and sorry I know it is gross but diarrhea off and on, I've read that that is normal, but haven't seen it listed here by anyone.. anyone brave enough to let me know I'm not alone?? 



Sass827 said:


> I've only told mom and dad. One neighbor, my happy hour buddy, guessed right away and I couldn't lie. Dh hasn't told a soul. Were both so nervous something might happen. Or that we might get a bad test result. If it turned out that something was severely wrong with the bean genetically, I'm not sure what we would do. And his family is so judgmental, there would be no choice in their eyes. Therefore, we can tell none of them. I'm just debating whether or not to tell my best friends. I moved for DH when we got married, so none of my friends are nearby. I'll be the first to be preggers too. Two of them because of infertility (so I'm super nervous to tell them) and the rest by choice, so I'm not really sure any of them will relate.

My husband and I are the same way! We are so scared/paranoid something will go wrong. We have only told very immediate family and our best friends. I figure my best friends will have my back and be comforting if something were to happen. I'm not telling the rest of my family until after the first appointment and def. nothing is going on FB until we are in the second trimester. That seems more solid and real for some reason!


----------



## clynn322

Hi There! :) My name is Chelsea and I'm new to this site. This is also my first pregnancy and I'm due May 12th as well. 

I'm calling the Dr to schedule my apt tomorrow. But it will probably be in Oct. 

My symptoms are cramping, EXTREMELY TIRED, and hungry. No nausea yet thank god!


----------



## Nicola27

smoore - we have the same expected due date!!

i've only told a few friends who are also TTC (i'd want them to do the same if they were pregnant) a friend at work who is 18 weeks pregnant herself cos i needed some advice, and that's it. we're going to wait at least 8 weeks to tell parents, and then everyone else at 12. i'm not posting it on FB at all, I hated seeing pregnancy announcements when i was TTC so i don't really want to potential upset someone else.


----------



## smoore

Nicola27 said:


> smoore - we have the same expected due date!!
> 
> i've only told a few friends who are also TTC (i'd want them to do the same if they were pregnant) a friend at work who is 18 weeks pregnant herself cos i needed some advice, and that's it. we're going to wait at least 8 weeks to tell parents, and then everyone else at 12. i'm not posting it on FB at all, I hated seeing pregnancy announcements when i was TTC so i don't really want to potential upset someone else.

Yay! I'm so excited! I forgot to add the symptom of being tired, I couldn't seem to get enough sleep this past week! 

We weren't going to tell anyone until after our first doctor appointment, but we just got too excited and wrapped up in it! 

Are your husbands/dads of baby going to the first appointment with you? I feel bad, because I had to make my appt at a time husband won't be able to go with me, we are both thinking nothing too exciting will be happening at the first appointment anyway. I promised to make my next appointment as soon as they will let me so that I can make it later in the day, when he can attend too!


----------



## Nicola27

my husband is going to my appt - but really it's me going to his. the appt was actually made for his sperm test results!

i am also crazy tired!


----------



## smoore

Nicola27 said:


> my husband is going to my appt - but really it's me going to his. the appt was actually made for his sperm test results!
> 
> i am also crazy tired!

Could you tell me how to get that adorable little count down/up into my signature! Ours will be pretty much identical, but I've seen tons of ladies with them, they are so cute!


----------



## Nicola27

click on mine - that will take you to the website. then find the section called "create your own ticker". once you've made yours you need to copy the link (it will be the 2nd link cos the 1st one isn't compatable with BnB) and paste it in to your signature on user CP

xx


----------



## padbrat

Well no one is knowing about this one until we are absolutely sure it will be staying the course... prob at around 16 weeks if I can get away with it....

That is apart from my BnB buds of course lol


----------



## smoore

Nicola27 said:


> click on mine - that will take you to the website. then find the section called "create your own ticker". once you've made yours you need to copy the link (it will be the 2nd link cos the 1st one isn't compatable with BnB) and paste it in to your signature on user CP
> 
> xx

Thank you so much! Hope you don't mind mine is pretty much the same as yours!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

smoore said:


> Are your husbands/dads of baby going to the first appointment with you? I feel bad, because I had to make my appt at a time husband won't be able to go with me, we are both thinking nothing too exciting will be happening at the first appointment anyway. I promised to make my next appointment as soon as they will let me so that I can make it later in the day, when he can attend too!

My DH is coming to mine - but I've been told my first appt is a scan followed by a huge checkup. I was told over the phone that I could "bring one adult" when I made the appointment, so I immediately told DH that he's coming :haha:


----------



## 19Mommy

<3 yay im due may 4th, 2013 horrible morning sickness BTW :( Cant eat much and all I do is stay in bed


----------



## Sass827

I'm only feeling sick when I get hungry, aka - immediately after waking up and every 3 hours or so after that. So, I'm really starting to feel huge. I don't want to gain weight too fast. While TTC I lost 20 pounds (2 stone) to get to a healthy weight and I'm real fraud to put it all back on this fast. 
Really happy DH can come to the first appt. I'm so excited / nervous. I feel like they are going to lad us up with so much info etc. If DH cant go with you, can you get a friend to go with?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

19Mommy said:


> <3 yay im due may 4th, 2013 horrible morning sickness BTW :( Cant eat much and all I do is stay in bed

When did m/s start for you?? I only really get it when I've got an empty stomach... wondering if I'm in for it in a week or two!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass827 said:


> I'm only feeling sick when I get hungry, aka - immediately after waking up and every 3 hours or so after that. So, I'm really starting to feel huge. I don't want to gain weight too fast. While TTC I lost 20 pounds (2 stone) to get to a healthy weight and I'm real fraud to put it all back on this fast.
> Really happy DH can come to the first appt. I'm so excited / nervous. I feel like they are going to lad us up with so much info etc. If DH cant go with you, can you get a friend to go with?

I don't see why not! My dr office said "one adult" may come with me. I would assume you can pick who you'd like to go :)


----------



## jtink28

when has morning sickness started for everyone?

i'm 6 weeks today, and i feel great. my boobs hurt like crazy, but once i strap them into my industrial-strength bra (ha!) they're ok. i sleep all the time, totally fatigued.

but no sickness, and i feel really healthy. should i have m/s already?? makes me a touch nervous...


----------



## Kathleen1994

due may 7th 2013

My m/s started before i found out was pregnant
and had the hot spells at night time

bbs got more sore
always hungry
bloated
use the bathroom alot
tired


----------



## Curlyq111

I'm only 4 weeks tomorrow, still way early. But not really feeling anything yet. Lol, made me nervous, so I took yet another test today since I had a digital left, and it still said pregnant. :) AF is due on Tuesday, so I'm still nervous until I pass that step. The only thing I'm feeling so far is VERY bloated, like more than I have ever been. And a bit gassy, lol. But nothing else...!


----------



## ashleylu88

Hello ladies! I would love to join! I am due May 3rd! We were ttc for 8 months, I'm 23 and dh is 27. My symptoms so far are extremely sore boobs, super tired, and some foods I don't want at all. I have had kinda a rocky start though and I don't think i'm in the clear just yet. . . .

this past Monday I started spotting off and on. My first app was Thursday, they did blood work, pap smear and paperwork. Everything checked out. He scheduled me an ultrasound app for this coming tuesday because of the spotting. well Friday (the day after the pap smear) I had more spotting and a small blood clot, I freaked out and called my dr, he scheduled me in.
He did a swab test and found out I have 2 infections a yeast and a bacteria infection. He then wanted to do an ultrasound to ease my mind. Everything checked out, the babys heart beat was 113bpm, which was great :happydance:

He told me not to be concerned if I bled over the weekend, well I have been. I had A LOT of bleeding late Friday night, and light bleeding since then. Now I am resting and hoping it starts to stop. My next app is Oct 4th is all is good before then. 

Good luck ladies and happy and healthy 9 months :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Wecolme Ashley! Hope it's all ok! H & h 9 months!


----------



## meanttobemama

Hi everyone! 

This is my first baby and I am due May 1st 2013, so that makes me 6 weeks and 5 days! I have known since I was around 3 1/2 weeks as my symptoms came pretty quickly, I'm very tired, moods have been up and down, extremely sore breasts (that just get more intense every week!), I'm hungry ALOT and sickness feelings have started this week. I found out on a Saturday night and went to the doctors first thing the following Monday and they confirmed my pregnancy and referred me to the midwife. I'm waiting to hear from her and she will apparently come out to visit me between 8-10 weeks and also book me in for my first scan at 12 weeks.. I can't wait! I've also had my bloods checked as I suffer from Hypothyroidism (underactive thyroid) and have had my dosage upped from 150mg to 175mg just to make sure. I will be under a consultant throughout my pregnancy for this so I'm pleased about that as I do worry! 

I'm so incredibly happy though, I still can't believe I'm pregnant! It's lovely to see other mums to be all due around a similar time and be able to chat about it all.

Meanttobemama xx


----------



## meanttobemama

Lolobear said:


> baby_love said:
> 
> 
> Hi all and congratulations!!
> 
> I am due 1 May 2013 and couldnt be more excited/scared!! I have had losses so I have had 2 early scans. Yesterdays showed a wee heartbeat! It was amazing. My next scan is 19 Sept so cant wait for that.
> 
> My only symptom has been sore BB's. Sometimes a bit tired. No sickness, but it might be early for that.
> 
> Today I am 6+2 from my scan but 6+ 5 from my LMP. I ovulate late so thats where the difference is.
> 
> Wooooohooooo!!! I'm due on 1st May 2013 too! So cool to hear that your baby has a heartbeat, means mine probably will too! We have an early scan booked for 26/09 when I will be just under 9 weeks as we wanted to see as much as possible
> 
> I'm just recovering from a very nasty bug going around work so at the moment that is hiding my symptoms but so far they have been: a little nausea, sensitive nipples, bloating (I can't do up my jeans!) and some cramping although that's easing now.
> 
> Sometimes I'm really excited and then other times I'm really scared!
> 
> Congratulations everyone!! XxxClick to expand...


I'm due May 1st too! It's so exciting to see others ladies with the same due date, best of luck :happydance:

meanttobemama xxx


----------



## nevernormal

Hi everyone! I'm 4+1 today, due May 19th :cloud9:

No consistent symptoms as of yet, the TWW was a little off but if I hadn't been paying attention I never would've noticed! No appointment set either, but I may go in for bloodwork today. Have to call the doctor's office when they open in 30 minutes.


----------



## Nicola27

smoore said:


> Nicola27 said:
> 
> 
> click on mine - that will take you to the website. then find the section called "create your own ticker". once you've made yours you need to copy the link (it will be the 2nd link cos the 1st one isn't compatable with BnB) and paste it in to your signature on user CP
> 
> xx
> 
> Thank you so much! Hope you don't mind mine is pretty much the same as yours!Click to expand...

of course i don't mind! xx


----------



## padbrat

I went on my own for my first scan... boo hoo... but TBH wasn't a lot to see. Hopefully Hubby can come to the 7 week one, that is when you see the HB and baby looks like a blob! LOL

I don't have MS. Mine usually kicks in about 6-7 weeks, esp when hungry. 

Though I have been craving chocolate and doughnuts the last few days.. this is not good for the waist! Am hoping this one last longs enough that my waist expands naturally anyway! LOL


----------



## sara7xxx

Hi Ladies!!
Found out yesturday that I am pregnant with our first baby! I am 4 weeks and 3 days! Just worked out the due date..apparently its the 17th may! 10 days before my own birthday :happydance:
Already booked midwifes appointment for the 4th october.
Really excited. Feeling alittle spaced out. Dont think it has sank in yet!!
Symptoms- sore nipples and tender boobs. Slightly moody..so my b/f says.. :blush:


----------



## Jary

Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.

Have taken a few tests to convince myself!


----------



## MaeBaby

How fun is this thread! I'm expecting our first -- although it's VERY early. I'm only 11 DPO but have two solid +hpt yesterday and today. If this little nugget sticks, I'll be due May 23 I believe. Can't wait to spend the time with you ladies!!


----------



## 19Mommy

BellaRosa8302 said:


> 19Mommy said:
> 
> 
> <3 yay im due may 4th, 2013 horrible morning sickness BTW :( Cant eat much and all I do is stay in bed
> 
> When did m/s start for you?? I only really get it when I've got an empty stomach... wondering if I'm in for it in a week or two!Click to expand...


Mine started around 4 1/2 weeks and it seems to not be stopping anytime soon :( I cant eat and f i do my stomach hurts terrible and I puke. Good luck hopefully ull be one of those ppl that gets it for a little while


----------



## Jary

Anybody have backache? I've also had light cramps which I know is normal but don't know if i should be worried about the backache. It comes and goes so I don't need pain relief. Happens usually if I'm sitting down too long or standing too long. I am rubbish at watching my back and i know I should take better care of it being a nurse so it's probably related to that. I've just noticed it more since being pregnant.

Could it just be that my body is changing for the baby?


----------



## BabyDF

Just got my BFP last night :) First baby, Due Date May 23rd, 2013!!!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Hey ladies im due the 1st of May :)


----------



## LeeMacca

Hey ladies, I am due May 20th so I am 4 weeks 1 day today. So far I have had cramps, tiredness and alwaysssssssssss hungry!


----------



## sara7xxx

Jary said:


> Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.
> 
> Have taken a few tests to convince myself!

I totally agree with the 'doesnt feel like theres anything there'..!
How exciting being the same due date ;)


----------



## 19Mommy

Jary said:


> Anybody have backache? I've also had light cramps which I know is normal but don't know if i should be worried about the backache. It comes and goes so I don't need pain relief. Happens usually if I'm sitting down too long or standing too long. I am rubbish at watching my back and i know I should take better care of it being a nurse so it's probably related to that. I've just noticed it more since being pregnant.
> 
> Could it just be that my body is changing for the baby?


My back has been hurting too, and my mom (An OB Nurse) says it IS your uterus and body changing down there :)


----------



## naby

I am in my 6 th week..due on may12 th..I am not having any pregnancy symptoms except for some sore breasts and gas..little concerned as this is my first one...first appointment on October 8th


----------



## BellaRosa8302

19Mommy said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Anybody have backache? I've also had light cramps which I know is normal but don't know if i should be worried about the backache. It comes and goes so I don't need pain relief. Happens usually if I'm sitting down too long or standing too long. I am rubbish at watching my back and i know I should take better care of it being a nurse so it's probably related to that. I've just noticed it more since being pregnant.
> 
> Could it just be that my body is changing for the baby?
> 
> 
> My back has been hurting too, and my mom (An OB Nurse) says it IS your uterus and body changing down there :)Click to expand...

My back has been hurting too - but I had a herniated disc about 5 years ago now that acts up every so often - I think the pregnancy is exacerbating it as I've had sciatic nerve pain as well (actually was my first "different" symptom that clued me in to maybe I'm pg!) FX'd that my back keeps itself mostly in check for this pregnancy!!! Can't imagine the pain I went through back then with a baby belly on top of it...


----------



## Sass827

I'm in my 5th week, due May 8 and I felt sick for the first time today. I know it's frustrating to hear, but it's different for everyone. Simple as that. My gf is preggers and only got sick in her 2nd trimester for a half hour each day. 
I've had lots of cramps and weird pains down there, back pain, gas, fatigue, etc. I think the only time you need to be nervous is if all the pain is coming from the same side all the time. Or if you're bleeding. And even bleeding can be ok sometimes, so it's easy to get freaked out, but best if you don't. 
Just keeping in good contact with your doctors office and don't ever be afraid to call. They are there to help! 
H & h 9 months gals!


----------



## Jary

Thanks guys I was getting worried about the back pain. I am still getting cramps every now and then at different spots in my uterus but suppose that's my body adjusting for baby!

I'm trying not to worry but when its so early and because we've not seen our little sprout on a u/s yet it's hard to stay relaxed. It's a really lovely sunny day today and OH has suggested a picnic (we're both on annual leave from work) so that'll be nice to help relax us.

Lol the other day we went to a cheese festival with some friends and I had to pretend I didn't like the unpasturised cheeses! They looked so yummy and I couldn't have any! 

Changing the subject again; has anyone's nipples changed yet? And when did they change? Mine look a bit more veiney but they've always been quite veiney anyway but they haven't darkened yet


----------



## Jary

sara7xxx said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.
> 
> Have taken a few tests to convince myself!
> 
> I totally agree with the 'doesnt feel like theres anything there'..!
> How exciting being the same due date ;)Click to expand...

It is exciting! Quite a few 17th may babies now :) although knowing my luck, baby will want to hang on in there for as long as possible hehe


----------



## eggo preggo

sara7xxx said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.
> 
> Have taken a few tests to convince myself!
> 
> I totally agree with the 'doesnt feel like theres anything there'..!
> How exciting being the same due date ;)Click to expand...

Hey Lady mamas, im due 17th May too :)

First scan on the 23rd. Ive been told you can see a heartbeat my then but you cant hear it as its too low, cute.
I have had every symptom before my bfp, now just sore boobs, some queaziness and constant running to the loo esp at night. Think ill stop drinking fluids in the evening as it keeps me awake. 
So excited i cant do much at work :)


----------



## emma20

Got a bfp positive yesterday on a first response and a digi. Was a big shock as its unplanned but we are excited none the less. our edd is 17th May :flower:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Emma!


----------



## nevernormal

Jary I don't think my nipples have really changed much at all either. So far besides cramps I haven't had many symptoms at all.


----------



## Jary

Welcome and congrats Emma! Another may 17th baby!

Nevernormal glad to hear im not the only one with mainly usual-looking bbs! ive had cramping (quite a bit this morning but not really painful) like AF cramps but I just don't feel any different! I bet once ms starts I'll be wishing I wasnt feeling different


----------



## nevernormal

Yeah my cramps are mainly AF-like cramps too... though I did wake up to brown spotting today :grr: Stick little bean, stick!


----------



## Moorebetter

Last night I woke up to really bad pains in my lower tummy. I went to the bathroom nothing happened... I went and layed back down. This morning I called the doctor who said that was completly normal and that it is more than likely gas and conspation 

She said that I should get Colace :)

Thought I would share just incase this happens with some of you ladies!! Im due May 9th and have my first appointment Thursday!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hi All, new to this site - I just moved over from the TTC with Assisted. Did my first round of IUI on Aug 24, and found out last thursday -:bfp: !! Woohoo. Upon calculations, I too am due around May 17th, lol

As for symptoms = definately sore boobs, so much i sleep with bra on. I have lower back pain that comes and goes, today its definately here. Otherwise, all good - DH thinks I am already having cravings, but I doubt thats possible - just trying to prepare myself and plan for a pregnancy diet


----------



## Jary

eggo preggo said:


> sara7xxx said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.
> 
> Have taken a few tests to convince myself!
> 
> I totally agree with the 'doesnt feel like theres anything there'..!
> How exciting being the same due date ;)Click to expand...
> 
> Hey Lady mamas, im due 17th May too :)
> 
> First scan on the 23rd. Ive been told you can see a heartbeat my then but you cant hear it as its too low, cute.
> I have had every symptom before my bfp, now just sore boobs, some queaziness and constant running to the loo esp at night. Think ill stop drinking fluids in the evening as it keeps me awake.
> So excited i cant do much at work :)Click to expand...

Ooh good luck for your scan. I have to wait till I'm 6 weeks before referring myself to the midwife!


----------



## Jary

BDownmommie said:


> Hi All, new to this site - I just moved over from the TTC with Assisted. Did my first round of IUI on Aug 24, and found out last thursday -:bfp: !! Woohoo. Upon calculations, I too am due around May 17th, lol
> 
> As for symptoms = definately sore boobs, so much i sleep with bra on. I have lower back pain that comes and goes, today its definately here. Otherwise, all good - DH thinks I am already having cravings, but I doubt thats possible - just trying to prepare myself and plan for a pregnancy diet

Congrats!!! And welcome to the group :)

Lots of little may babies now!


----------



## wantababybad1

im due may 15, my boobs are killing me and all i want to do is sleep
https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev134pr___.png


----------



## BDownmommie

wantababybad1 said:


> im due may 15, my boobs are killing me and all i want to do is sleep
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev134pr___.png

 Lol - I hear ya - and agree - if there was a place in my office I could sleep, I would.


----------



## jtink28

BDownmommie said:


> wantababybad1 said:
> 
> 
> im due may 15, my boobs are killing me and all i want to do is sleep
> https://tickers.baby-gaga.com/p/dev134pr___.png
> 
> Lol - I hear ya - and agree - if there was a place in my office I could sleep, I would.Click to expand...

yeah...i'm sleeping in my car today on my lunchbreak. 100%.


----------



## aknqtpie

I took a catnap in my car yesterday. Unfortunately that is out of the question today :(


----------



## BabyDF

Just got my BFP on Sunday :) This will be my and DH's first baby! So excited!!!!!!!!!!! Due date is on or around May 23rd!


----------



## christielee83

My husband and I are due with our 1st! Our due date is May 7th, and we just had our first scan today! Our next one is Sept. 18th to hear the heartbeat!

I haven't really had any symptoms besides sore boobs and being a bit tired. Just hoping it stays that way!!

Congrats to all you ladies expecting your first as well :)


----------



## New_Wife

I am 4 weeks pregnant, just found out yesterday. I am so excited because I thought for sure I was out and this was our first cycle trying. I'm relieved, the BDing was becoming a chore, haha!
I feel great! Boobs are huge but don't hurt. I'm a little constipated. Minor cramps. Sleepy but functional. Hopefully this pregnancy is a breeze because I am a full time student and trying to finish my degree before baby is born. Which might be wishful thinking as I'm due just after finals in May :/ I'm determined though! Might be the only woman on the planet who hopes her baby comes after the due date, haha!
I'm due sometime between May 10 and 18th with my first appointment October 11th. None of this has really sunk in yet, maybe because I feel pretty normal. I would love to have some buddies I can talk to via text/calls in the states. Message me if you'd be interested. We're not telling family until November so I'm dying for someone to talk to!


----------



## BLeigh

Hi Ladies,
I am new to this forum so thought i'd say hi! I am due on 9th May 2013, very excited and nervous! This is our 1st baby, didn't think we would ever be this lucky.
Hope everyone is well, I feel knackered and am sitting on sofa with cuppa in hand! x:cloud9:


----------



## aknqtpie

BLeigh said:


> Hi Ladies,
> I am new to this forum so thought i'd say hi! I am due on 9th May 2013, very excited and nervous! This is our 1st baby, didn't think we would ever be this lucky.
> Hope everyone is well, I feel knackered and am sitting on sofa with cuppa in hand! x:cloud9:

Welcome! I am also due on May 9th!!


----------



## BLeigh

Hi Aknqtpie!

Thanks for the welcome. It's so nice to know there are others out there at the same point in time, going through the same things! How are you feeling?

x


----------



## Sass827

Yay for all the new ladies! I'm May 8, but as we all know, most babies don't come on their due date. it still doesn't feel real to me either. I think it will sink in more after the first scan, or at least I hope it does!!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sass827 said:


> Yay for all the new ladies! I'm May 8, but as we all know, most babies don't come on their due date. it still doesn't feel real to me either. I think it will sink in more after the first scan, or at least I hope it does!!

If my baby is anything like my DH or I, it will come out when it damn well pleases!!! lol.


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats to all the lovely ladies, and their soon-to-be blessings....


----------



## BLeigh

Hi Sass827,

When are you having your 1st scan?

x


----------



## Sass827

Not until Sept. 19! It feels like an eternity away. And I'm super terrified because it is my first time meeting my new doctor. Makes it feel so high pressure, know what I mean? How about you? Have you scheduled an appointment with your OB yet?


----------



## padbrat

I am having back twinges too... last time it happened to me I mentioned it to the sonographer whilst she was scanning me and she said mine was due to the corpus luteum cyst that grows on the ovary that released the egg. It produces the progesterone to support the pregnancy... so if you do get pain in one area of your back it could be that.


----------



## BLeigh

I am sure that you will be absoutely fine as soon as you've met them it'll put your mind at ease. Try not to worry about the change in doc, you're the most important person right now and need to be calm for the sake of your little angel! 

I saw my doc today and she is going to book in my 12 week scan and write to me with the date, I am so on edge! My husband and I have decided to book a private scan for 1st October as we just can't wait!


----------



## BDownmommie

Wowsers - so much to consider, so much to do - I can barely contain myself.

Question for all the fellow 'moms to be'
- debate on mid-wife or doctor? what are your views?


----------



## Nicola27

sara7xxx said:


> Jary said:
> 
> 
> Hello Sara I'm due 17th may too! And I've had sore nipples too. Sometimes boobs are sore but not overly. Had some tiredness but that's pretty much it! Doesn't feel like theres anything there lol.
> 
> Have taken a few tests to convince myself!
> 
> I totally agree with the 'doesnt feel like theres anything there'..!
> How exciting being the same due date ;)Click to expand...

i'm the same - apart from sore nipples and the occasional tummy or back cramp, I don't feel any different. i'm going to enjoy it while it lasts!!!


----------



## Sass827

bLeigh- are you in the UK?


----------



## robinson380

BDownmommie said:


> Wowsers - so much to consider, so much to do - I can barely contain myself.
> 
> Question for all the fellow 'moms to be'
> - debate on mid-wife or doctor? what are your views?

Can't you have both?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Where I live we don't have midwives or at least I don't know of any! I live in a very small rural area in the southwest part of Virginia in the US. I'm going through my OB office. My first appointment is this Friday with one of the two doctors that I have to see. This is the only OB office in my area (without having to drive a good bit to get to another and then have to go to another hospital too!) My OB office goes back and forth between both OBs so that we feel comfortable with both, should the one we are seeing not be able to deliver us! I'm really nervous about my appointment because I've never seen this doctor before! I usually see the other one! 

I'm also going a little insane today! I had my first beta last Thursday and it was 997. My RE decided to run my numbers again yesterday and check my progesterone and my Free T4 (Thyroid stuff)! I've called twice for my results and my RE has been in surgery all day and has not been able to read them yet! Ugh!!! I just want to know that everything is going the way it's supossed to! Is that too much to ask???

On a brighter note, my mom is going to Target today and getting me a belly band since the baby bloat is making all of my clothes WAY to tight! Hope all of you ladies are feeling great! I'm still very tired and much more easily annoyed! That has been very difficult since I'm a special education teacher! 

Sorry this was so long! Too much on my mind I guess!


----------



## nevernormal

I'll be going with a doctor... but I've been seeing an ob/gyn already for basic infertility treatment (clomid with some monitoring). Most likely I'll stick with him, but I never even thought about checking out any midwives in the area!


----------



## Jary

Over here in the uk we usually see only midwives and then doctors if there's a problem. We have midwife only led units in certain areas...I think in the hospital I'm to be based at for my maternity care has a separate midwife led birthing unit which is where I'd like to go as long as I remain low risk... So much choice of how to give birth to your baby naturally :)


----------



## nevernormal

Most things in the U.S. are doctor based... but that doesn't mean you can't go naturally (or at least have a doctor who will do his/her best to help you do that if that's what you want)! It all depends on the philosophies of that particular doctor. Like I said, I've been seeing my doctor for infertility, and I like his approach on that. However, when it comes to pregnancy/labor/birth, if I'm not comfortable with his standard practice, I'll go elsewhere!


----------



## Jary

Oh I'm sure the docs do do their best!

I meant at the birthing units they don't have facilities for things like epidurals...not sure how far they go for pain relief but I think they try to encourage other techniques like water birth for example. If an epidural or c-section is needed the mother would need to be transferred to a hosp with a theatre.

I'm sure your doc will be good when it comes to allowing you to choose which birth plan is for you, other wise defo find a new one!


----------



## aknqtpie

So to change the subject... who leaves an ice cream cake in a pregnant woman's office??? Cruel and unusual punishment!!


----------



## Bethi22

I'd love to join you ladies if it's not too late :)

After ttc for years we just got our :bfp: this morning and are due 4 days before our 6th wedding anniversary! May 23rd! I am going into my RE's office for Blood work on Thursday. Yay!!!


----------



## carolinec1

Hello everyone! I am 5 weeks pregnant with our first! Our baby is due May 13th and our first sonogram is September 26!! So anxious!!

I am crazy bloated, I call it my "Bloat Baby", extrememy tired, nauseous in the afternoon/night and some cramping! Ughh

But we are SOOOO excited!!! And praying that things keep going good!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Im consultant Led, which for me is best, as the consultant have the final say so... so for me it cuts out the middle man (midwife)


----------



## CupcakeBaby

Hi Ladies :)

I'll be having my first baby next May too. :) - EDD 10th. but not 100% on dates.

Had a MC at 9 weeks in July, but fell pregnant right away again afterwards.

It's pretty nervewracking but I'm bieng stubborn and staying positive. :)


----------



## Olivialivie

Hello everyone and congratulations!

New to here, but it feels so wonderful to see all the posts here. Loved and read every reply, so excited!! I just got my :BFP: four days ago and booked appt with OB right away, but they will only give me u/s in Oct :dohh:, so long....

my syms so far are swollen breasts, gas:blush::blush:, hungary 
calculated the DD myself to be May 20, 2013
:hug:to everyone


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: Yay for all the May babies! :wohoo: 

I heard back from my RE and all of my numbers were great! Everything is doubling on time and I get to have an U/S on the 26th at 3:30!!!! I'm seeing my regular OB on Friday at 10:20! I'm guessing I will end up having two ultrasounds around 7/8 weeks! :wohoo: 

So what questions are you planning on asking at your first appointment???? I'm sure there are a ton that I should ask but I'm just not sure.....


----------



## kezie

hi all i just found out im having a baby n will be due on 21st may x


----------



## MissOleiane

Hello ladies! I'd like to join you! :flower:

My EDD is may 24th. I still can't believe it, we've been trying for so long! First appt. is in november (it's late right?), but i'll be going in next week for blood work. :happydance:

Not many symptoms right now : cramps, tired and heartburns.

I hope it sticks! :cloud9:


----------



## Jary

Hello and congrats to the new girlies!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey I am going to be consultant led too... due to history and genetics blah blah blah... though am still also seeing a midwife. Will prob book after my next scan as will be 8 weeks then and that is when they usually start seeing you.

.... that is of course if the scan goes well...

I have just realised I have a sweetpea awwww....

Is it just me or does anyone else have a nick name for their babies? Mine is called doughnut, as I have been craving them like mad the last few days!


----------



## Bethi22

Just had my blood test done and pregnancy is confirmed!!! I have an hcg level of 54 at 4 wks from lmp. :)


----------



## Moorebetter

blah went for my appointment today and the wont do a scan until 8 weeks and I had to ask for HCG... If I didnt have faith in this practice I would of left today hahah I just need to relax :) 

6 weeks today


----------



## nevernormal

Padbrat, I'm calling mine "Mudbug" ...it's a local term for crawfish/crayfish/crawdads

Bethi, did your doctor think your levels were good? Mine was 77 at 4w1d, and the doctor thought it was low so made me do a repeat. It's doubling nicely though so now he's okay. (Not trying to freak you out or anything. I think he was going by my LMP so thinks I'm 4 days farther along than I am, so that explains why he thought it was low)


----------



## Bethi22

nevernormal said:


> Padbrat, I'm calling mine "Mudbug" ...it's a local term for crawfish/crayfish/crawdads
> 
> Bethi, did your doctor think your levels were good? Mine was 77 at 4w1d, and the doctor thought it was low so made me do a repeat. It's doubling nicely though so now he's okay. (Not trying to freak you out or anything. I think he was going by my LMP so thinks I'm 4 days farther along than I am, so that explains why he thought it was low)

Yes, she was very happy with it. To clarify I am 13dpo at 54 where the avg lvl is 21. I have pcos so I don't have a 28 day cycle ... I guess I should have clarified on my original post :)


----------



## nyba

Well, after my scan yesterday, it appears that my May baby is actually babies! Two to be exact. And probably will show up in April. My estimated date based on LMP was May 13th but they'll prob move it to April 21 or so (assuming all goes well and both develop into viable fetuses)

Still can't quite believe it! I am feeling fine - bloated but that's about it. And I have what I call the "surges". It's like this crazy adrenaline/happy/hormone rush that I get every few hours. Not bad, just weird.

Overall, I'm with you guys - I still don't *quite* believe it. It's all happened so fast that sometimes I think I'm just dreaming all of this or I got confused.

Next scan is at 8+ weeks and I'm dragging the SO with me. That way at least someone else can confirm it's actually happening! I haven't told anyone at all (except here of course) that I'm even pregnant yet which is adding to this feeling of unreality.


----------



## Bethi22

Congrats Nyba!!!!!


----------



## Moorebetter

Congrats!!! Twins how awesome


----------



## Sass827

Congrats congrats congrats Nyba!


----------



## Curlyq111

Wow, twins, how exciting! Congrats! 

I'm at 4 1/2 weeks, not really feeling much except for sore bbs, and tiny bit of a weird stomach that comes and goes. I still don't believe it though. Went and bought a few books today. Of course got "What to Expect when you're expecting" and a few others. Recommend any good books?


----------



## Jary

Double congrats!!


----------



## Babee_Bugs

awww congrats on the twins :)


----------



## Nicola27

Curlyq111 said:


> Wow, twins, how exciting! Congrats!
> 
> I'm at 4 1/2 weeks, not really feeling much except for sore bbs, and tiny bit of a weird stomach that comes and goes. I still don't believe it though. Went and bought a few books today. Of course got "What to Expect when you're expecting" and a few others. Recommend any good books?

i bought "what to expect" from Amazon last weekend - i need to pick it up from the Post Office today as apparantly it was too large to fit through my door! can't wait to get my hands on it!


----------



## padbrat

Wow twins! How exciting Ny! One of my pregnancies was twins and believe me... come 6 weeks I got double everything! Just a prewarning to prepare you lol. xxx

Urghhhh heartburn... anyone else feeling it with me...?

And I am an eating machine at the moment!


----------



## 27firstbub

Hi Ladies, 

Im currently 7w3d and am due 1st May 2013.
First pregnancy so stressed a little when i experienced fair amount of dark brown spotting (some minor bright red too) at 5 weeks.
Went in and had an internal- saw my little black sack in the right location, also had hormone levels checked which were sky rocketing as expected!
Have had no spotting since so feeling better now!

Have my first antenatal Sept 24th (will be 8w5d) hoping to see/hear a HB if possible!

Current symptoms:
- Quite sick first thing in AM (until i eat something) and on and off during day
- Very bloated near end of day (dont fit in work pants anymore although i havent put any weight on) HB loves that i leave it till bed time :blush:
- VERY VERY sore bbs, have gone from 12B to 16C bra!!! Have to wear it at night too :cry:
- sense of smell is AMAZING! but has meant i havent touched red meat in over a week! Boo

Anyways Congrats to all, i know im SUPER excited
M x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats 27! Welcome to the club. You and I could be symptom twins. :(


----------



## Jdub1698

So found out prego on sept 11 at 10 DPO estimated due date of may 24. I've taken 3 more tests since then and it's getting darker, so that's good I think. Yesterday it was almost as dark as the control line at 13 DPO. I'm so excited but can't help worrying about a chemical. Anyone know when i can stop worrying about that???


----------



## Baby Mac

Ooooh! Thought this day would never come, we got our first BFP this morning (after a very boozy night out - tut tut!!) using Clearblue Digitial with conception indicator 4 days before AF was due. It says we're 1-2 weeks & my last period was 19/8/12, so guess I'll be due around 29/5/13! :0 que me in total shock!!! Doesn't seem real...... we used Fertility Friend to track BBT which has helped me pinpoint the best days to BD with DH <3

I really appreciated people posting symptoms that I could look up on during the 2ww, so here's my turn!

CD 10,13,16 - BD PM - all days I had ewcm
CD 17 - ovulation cramps all day, mild & manageable, ewcm
CD 18 - worst ovulation cramps ever, really strong, almost doubled up in pain, very tired. ewcm & really big thick stretchy clear piece of it PM, never seen it like that before
CD 19 (1DPO) - mild cramps, hardly noticeable, ewcm
CD 20 (2DPO) - nothing really, tired from working late, creamy cm, usually dry at this point
CD 21 - achey legs, tired, creamy cm
CD 22 - 26 - felt nothing unsual, bbs started to get sore at the sides around CD 23, felt tired, teary & a bit depressed. Oh yead & tested at CD 26 & got a BFN which contributed to my low mood lol
CD 27 (9 DPO) - exhausted, dropping things all the time, no concentration, sleeping really soundly every night, but with weird vivid dreams, slept in PM for over an hour after work - so not like me! Always wait until bed time, though I had travelled a lot the last week & put it down to that. REALLY Thirsty all day!!
CD 28 (10 DPO) - exhausted, bbs looking bigger, more fuller this morning, figure Im dehydrated, take a test & booya!! hello to my sweet BFP!!!! ;)

Anyone else use this & get a BFP? Really can't believe this you know, it's amazing :)


----------



## mummyc2be

Hello ladies :) 
I'm due with my 1st baby at the beginning of may (dates vary depending on site used??) and have got my first appt this week :) !! 
I've done 3 tests over a week that have got progressively darker but I've been a bit worried coz I've had some brown spotting this week ... I have googled it though and apparently its normal?? 
My other symptoms have been constant nausea, tiredness and very large & sensitive bbs :(
Looking forward to what the next few months have in store :)


----------



## Want2bemomma

I'm so excited. I got my first BFP this morning. Well actually, I got a faint line yesterday, but confirmed it this morning with a digital.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats! Welcome!


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all :) yay for us!!! my 1st of course im 25 and very nervous being i had a miscarry in 2006. im 4 weeks now and found out on wednesday. so excited yet anxious!! this is my mans frist too :). anyways has anyone else had any lil bits of brown spotting? only when i wipe get it once a while... i know its mainly bad if u get blood bu i heard it can be bad if its not either. ive had small cmping since before my af was late so i dunno. im waiting for insurance have an appointment for it monday and was inking about going to urgent clinic just to have blood tested tobe safe since i havent yet. Will they be able to tell if its implanting right if i go tomorrow?? Good luck everyone!!


----------



## Want2bemomma

Thanks Sass.


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies... I have had spotting throughout week 4 and 5. Had a scan and all fine. I was told it was implantation blood, can just take a while to come out x


----------



## BrookeJensen

Hey I am pregnant with my first also. I am going to be 6.5 weeks if my baby is growing right... the last time I went in they said the baby was growing slow... my first ultra sound said I was 5.2 the second ultrasound I had 10 days later said I was only 5.5 and then on monday a week later I am going in for my 3rd ultra sound. Have any of you experienced this type of thing where the baby is growing slow? I am worried I might MC... I hope not if I dont MC then I will be due sometime in the beginning of may... my symptoms so far have been mild some bloating, gassy, larger areolas, and light cramping... but not much.. Only 2 days till I find out if my baby is still growing... Im so worried.. I dont want to lose my first baby!!! :*(


----------



## IluvRedskins

Saying lots of prayers for you and your baby!


----------



## nevernormal

Thanks padbrat! I had some spotting at 4+1 and 4+2. Not a lot, and it was just brown so I wasn't too worried. But it seemed like all the info I could find out about spotting in early pregnant was at like 5+ weeks!


----------



## pixie23

Hello ladies! I am due May 24th. 
I have no idea when my first scan will be as my fertility specialist is out of town. I just want to be able to book my appt so bad! I'm assuming that she will want to do the first scan at 8 weeks. 
As far as symptoms go I don't have anything too bad at this point, it seems that I just have a little bit of everything: sore bbs, tiredness/fatigue, vivid dreams, achy back, frequent urination, but most of all I am insanely thirsty - which is probably leading to the frequent urination.


----------



## Baby Mac

Want2bemomma said:


> I'm so excited. I got my first BFP this morning. Well actually, I got a faint line yesterday, but confirmed it this morning with a digital.

Congratulations!!! :)


----------



## just_wishing

Hey ladies :flower:

I'm 6 weeks pg...due date is May 13th :happydance:
Have had appointment with doctor to confirm but don't have a scan date yet. My symptoms have been sore bbs, frequent urination, and constipation :blush:
Did have heartburn but thankfully that has subsided!

Soooo excited and congratulations to everyone!! :hugs:


----------



## robinson380

nyba said:


> Well, after my scan yesterday, it appears that my May baby is actually babies! Two to be exact. And probably will show up in April. My estimated date based on LMP was May 13th but they'll prob move it to April 21 or so (assuming all goes well and both develop into viable fetuses)
> 
> Still can't quite believe it! I am feeling fine - bloated but that's about it. And I have what I call the "surges". It's like this crazy adrenaline/happy/hormone rush that I get every few hours. Not bad, just weird.
> 
> Overall, I'm with you guys - I still don't *quite* believe it. It's all happened so fast that sometimes I think I'm just dreaming all of this or I got confused.
> 
> Next scan is at 8+ weeks and I'm dragging the SO with me. That way at least someone else can confirm it's actually happening! I haven't told anyone at all (except here of course) that I'm even pregnant yet which is adding to this feeling of unreality.



Congratulations how exciting!!!! :baby::baby:


----------



## Megan1986

So excited to join this forum! YAY for May babies!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I wonder what our total count for may babies are so far???


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Megan1986 said:


> So excited to join this forum! YAY for May babies!

Congratulations!!! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

IluvRedskins said:


> I wonder what our total count for may babies are so far???

If we want, I can add a calendar to the front page with everyone's due dates. Let me know what you all think! :)


----------



## Jdub1698

That would be awesome! The calendar would be fun to see I think! I'm may 24th!


----------



## MissOleiane

BellaRosa8302 said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what our total count for may babies are so far???
> 
> If we want, I can add a calendar to the front page with everyone's due dates. Let me know what you all think! :)Click to expand...

I think that's a great idea!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sounds great! I'm May 11th :wohoo:


----------



## nevernormal

May 19th for me =). I know it wrote it elsewhere but now you won't have to dig back a bunch of pages for it.


----------



## Sass827

May 8


----------



## Curlyq111

Great idea! I'm May 20th.


----------



## aknqtpie

Sounds good! I am May 9th!


----------



## jtink28

may 5th for me!!!


----------



## mummabearloz

Hi Guys,
I'm 4 weeks and 5 days pregnant and have been experiencing spotting for over a week now. Doc says its fine but my HCG levels seem to be pretty low. I had another blood test today and find out the levels this afternoon. I'm hoping they've increased so I can contiue the journey with all of you. :flower:


----------



## Nicola27

BellaRosa8302 said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what our total count for may babies are so far???
> 
> If we want, I can add a calendar to the front page with everyone's due dates. Let me know what you all think! :)Click to expand...

fab idea! i'm May 14th xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Mummabear I hope all is OK xx

I am May 6th!!


----------



## megs23

Hi all, may I please join? I got my first :bfp: last Friday, the night before my DH's 34th birthday :D it's a first for both of us and we're so excited!

I'm due 25th May, have seen the Dr (who did another poas test, and confirmed our preganancy). I'll be going back when I'm 6 weeks and to have my blood tests and get our referral.

So far I've experienced cramps (just like period pain) about once a day, my boobs are really sore to touch, my nipples very sensitive it's almost painful. I've been feeling nauseated on-and-off. I'll feel sick after I've eaten, like I've overdone it (but I've eaten less than usual)... But still embracing the symptoms, no matter how uncomfortable it is!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Megs! Congrats!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Loving all the May babies!! I think May is one of the best months of the year but I'm a little biased since my birthday is May 31! This will definitely be the best birthday ever!


----------



## MrsM423

IluvRedskins said:


> Sounds great! I'm May 11th :wohoo:

Yay! Im due May 11th too!!! :happydance: have you had a ultrasound yet?


----------



## Sass827

Oh my gosh! I'm am sooo upset right now! I just called my doctor. My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 7 weeks. I wanted to ask what to expect. Can I have an ultrasound? Can we hear the heart beat? should I not eat so I can get my blood work? 
NO to EVERYTHING! I could seriously throw up right now I'm so upset. They said I won't have a san until I'm 20 weeks, so that is when we would find out if it's twins. I was going to start buying clothes, furniture etc at 12-14 weeks. Now I won't even know or sure if it's only 1 baby until 20 weeks? This is so devastating! I just want to cry for the rest of the day....


----------



## Moorebetter

^^^^ sorry to hear, but that is normal for the U.S. I have to wait until 8 weeks. 20 weeks??? it would find a new doctor!!! its worth the wait tho to me because you know you will be able to hear a heart beat and such, sometimes doing the us early on, you may not be able to hear or see the heartbeat :)

hang in there girl!!!! 

Im due May 9th


----------



## Sass827

I'm a day before you Moore. I thought the worst case would be 12 weeks, but 20 weeks to wait for the first scan? what about the 12 week scan where they look at the spine? Or is that just in the UK too? I feel like I'm going to ask the doctor questions and she's going to ask me if I'm British or something? ;)


----------



## Moorebetter

I would DEF find a new doc... that just doesnt sound right, and what about all the testing that is done in the 1st tri??? 

Please update us id love to hear their reasoning


----------



## Sass827

Appt is Wednesday at 10 east coast time. I'll be sure to let you all know first thing. I just feel so defeated. I was so excited. I thought after this visit I would feel so reassured. Now i Don't think I will feel any different or know anything more than I know right now. It's just so upsetting.


----------



## jamare

hey ladies just wanna say congrats to all the BFPs and i would love to be added i found out friday that i am expecting my first child (faint BFP) not my first pregnancy as i suffered a blighted ovum back in may i am so paranoid at the moment because i have little or no symptoms apart from frequent trips to the loo, missed period and a faint + my appt is in 2 weeks time when i am 7 weeks( based off my last lmp aug12 i am 5 weeks 2 days to be exact) i just hope all goes well. Due date may 18, 2013 if all goes well


----------



## nevernormal

Sass I hope whoever you spoke to just didn't know what they were talking about. As far as I know, a 12 week scan and then the 20 week scan are pretty standard everywhere, even in the U.S.... though I guess my closest friend never saw the doctor in her first tri so never had the 12 week scan. I guess I could be wrong. My doctor wanted me to come in this week for an early scan but I declined and said I would wait until the 12 week ultrasound. They didn't say that there wasn't going to be a 12 week one! They just said get the insurance figured out and then call and make an appointment.


----------



## MrsM423

Sass827 said:


> Oh my gosh! I'm am sooo upset right now! I just called my doctor. My first appt is Wednesday. I'll be 7 weeks. I wanted to ask what to expect. Can I have an ultrasound? Can we hear the heart beat? should I not eat so I can get my blood work?
> NO to EVERYTHING! I could seriously throw up right now I'm so upset. They said I won't have a san until I'm 20 weeks, so that is when we would find out if it's twins. I was going to start buying clothes, furniture etc at 12-14 weeks. Now I won't even know or sure if it's only 1 baby until 20 weeks? This is so devastating! I just want to cry for the rest of the day....

I would find another doctor that def does not sound right! I already had an ultrasound and im only 6 weeks and 2 days. I saw a heartbeat and they did blood test. There is so much they need to find out in the first trimester and to tell you they wont do anything until week 20 is crap! I am so sorry girl! Hoping you get better news soon!


----------



## robinson380

Does anyone else have mild cramping/ pulling feeling. I had this over the weekend for an hour or so but today nothing. It was more toward the left side.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I would definitely find someone else! I'm actually getting two first scans! My RE wants to see me on the 26th and my OB wants to see me on the 1st! I will be 7w4d for the first and 8w2d for the second! I have never heard of them not doing an early scan to at least look for a hb and I've never heard of a regular OB practice not doing a blood workup! 

MrsM423! How exciting that we share the same due date! I went for my first appointment on Friday and they had me POAS, do more bloodwork (4 vials - OUCH), and he did the physical exam. When he had finished checking my uterus, he said that everything felt right for 6 weeks! That has helped me relax a lot! I'm counting down the days to my first ultrasound! How have your symptoms been so far? I've been nauseous but have not got sick yet, I'm always hungry but there is a lot of food that I don't want to eat, my boobs are killing me, and I'm ridiculously exhausted! My hubby has been calling the baby an energy vampire because it's taking all my energy! :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

robinson380 said:


> Does anyone else have mild cramping/ pulling feeling. I had this over the weekend for an hour or so but today nothing. It was more toward the left side.

I've had this off and on. My OB said it's just my uterus stretching!


----------



## robinson380

IluvRedskins said:


> robinson380 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone else have mild cramping/ pulling feeling. I had this over the weekend for an hour or so but today nothing. It was more toward the left side.
> 
> I've had this off and on. My OB said it's just my uterus stretching!Click to expand...

Does it feel like it is more on one side when you experience this? If you are sitting and move quickly does the pain get a little more intense (but very tolerable)?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yep! I had this a lot last week mainly on my left side but it hasn't been bad in a few days! Hope that helps!


----------



## Magan85

Hi Ladies! I would like to join you's! I got my first BFP on my 4 year anniversary on Wednesday! We tried for 11 months and thought I had no shot at all this month! 
According to my Dr I am 4 weeks 6 days. But I ovulated late and based on ovulation I am 4 weeks 3 days. Which would you ladies go by? I havn't made a ticker yet because im confused lol. 

As far as symtoms I have very tender bbs, extremely tired yet cant seem to sleep at night (anyone else have this?), started feeling nautious yesturday and hasnt really gone away, also very gassy! 

As for what we call our baby I am calling it my Little Monkey because I have a bit of an obsession with monkeys and the nursery will be decorated with a monkey theme!


----------



## Bethi22

I've also had the pulling/cramping on the left side... catches me off guard sometimes but reminds me that magic is happening :)


----------



## cng1983

Hey ladies...I am 5 weeks today based on my calculations and should be due on May 20. Unfortunately my doctor's appointment isn't until Oct. 17 and they said this is just to "confirm pregnancy". Does anyone know what they will do at this appointment? 

Symptoms: sore boobs, fatigue, heartburn, aversion to smells


----------



## nevernormal

Magan my O date is 2-4 days later than what my doctor is counting (He has my temp chart, but has always said things like "Oh sometimes it takes a few days for temps to go up, etc). My ticker is based on my ovulation date. I figure once I get a scan it will all be confirmed anyway.


----------



## bump_mad

hey just seen ths thread..

im due may 10th..go my first scan on 29th sept and first appointment on 28th so exited for both :D 

signs are: constantly tired..feeling sick..cramps and heartburn


----------



## IluvRedskins

cng1983 said:


> Hey ladies...I am 5 weeks today based on my calculations and should be due on May 20. Unfortunately my doctor's appointment isn't until Oct. 17 and they said this is just to "confirm pregnancy". Does anyone know what they will do at this appointment?
> 
> Symptoms: sore boobs, fatigue, heartburn, aversion to smells

At my appointment they got some medical history, checked my weight, did bloodwork, had me POAS, and then did the physical exam. The physical exam was exactly like a routine pap smear. He told me that my uterus should feel a little enlarged since I was almost 6 weeks and he said that it did. He didn't want to do an ultrasound until 8 weeks so that we would definitely be able to see the heartbeat! Hope that helps!

By the way! I see that you live in Salem! I live in Galax, about an 1.5 hours south!!! Small world! Happy and Healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## IluvRedskins

As far as due dates go! I told my doctor when I had the HCG trigger shot and when I was told to BD and he is still giving me the same due date based on my LMP. Going by ovulation it should be 1-2 days past the 14th day of the cycle but hey I figure he knows more than I do!


----------



## Olivialivie

BellaRosa8302 said:


> IluvRedskins said:
> 
> 
> I wonder what our total count for may babies are so far???
> 
> If we want, I can add a calendar to the front page with everyone's due dates. Let me know what you all think! :)Click to expand...

Love this idea!


----------



## Olivialivie

I wonder what should I look for when choosing an OB, besides them being very nice, since this is my first one and I have absolutely ZERO experience and always go to the most convenient (not the best) place for regular women's health checkup.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I would consider what your expectations are? I would also look at how far away they would be from you. I got lucky and I'm about 5 mins. max from the local hospital. I would also make sure that they will actually go with your birth plan, if you have one. I know a lot of women want all natural births and such (not me - I don't handle pain that well!) I'm not really sure what else. I see your in NJ so I figure you have lots of options. I didn't really unless I wanted to drive at least an hour and I figure that if I'm in labor, I'm definitely not going to want to wait that long :)


----------



## Magan85

Thanks Ladies, I think I will make my ticker based on my ovulation date that way if I do have to change it I would feel better moving it ahead rather then back :) Also Im convinced my Dr thinks I am further along because I had a HCG level of 89 at 13dpo and she said it was low and I have to go again on friday to make sure everythings ok. But from asking around on here and doing research that number is perfectly normal.


----------



## MrsM423

IluvRedskins said:


> I would definitely find someone else! I'm actually getting two first scans! My RE wants to see me on the 26th and my OB wants to see me on the 1st! I will be 7w4d for the first and 8w2d for the second! I have never heard of them not doing an early scan to at least look for a hb and I've never heard of a regular OB practice not doing a blood workup!
> 
> MrsM423! How exciting that we share the same due date! I went for my first appointment on Friday and they had me POAS, do more bloodwork (4 vials - OUCH), and he did the physical exam. When he had finished checking my uterus, he said that everything felt right for 6 weeks! That has helped me relax a lot! I'm counting down the days to my first ultrasound! How have your symptoms been so far? I've been nauseous but have not got sick yet, I'm always hungry but there is a lot of food that I don't want to eat, my boobs are killing me, and I'm ridiculously exhausted! My hubby has been calling the baby an energy vampire because it's taking all my energy! :)

Yea I had bloodwork done as well 8 whole tubes!!! I was like OMG really? and after all that blood all they had to tell me was that I tested negative for a whole bunch of diseases I was like I could have told you that without the 8 tubes of blood you took! I thought they would check my hcg and progesterone but they said since they seen the baby on the ultrasound and found the heartbeat that there is no need to test for that? I thought they would check to see if everything was doubling and if my progesterone is high enough! Oh well.... as for symptoms my boobs are sore on and off and that exam I about slapped the lady because she asked if my boobs were sore then pressed hard on them! and im only nausous when I take too long to eat something. Oh and I have been burping like a school boy lol its crazy!!!


----------



## Olivialivie

IluvRedskins said:


> I would consider what your expectations are? I would also look at how far away they would be from you. I got lucky and I'm about 5 mins. max from the local hospital. I would also make sure that they will actually go with your birth plan, if you have one. I know a lot of women want all natural births and such (not me - I don't handle pain that well!) I'm not really sure what else. I see your in NJ so I figure you have lots of options. I didn't really unless I wanted to drive at least an hour and I figure that if I'm in labor, I'm definitely not going to want to wait that long :)

Thanks. I don't have a plan yet, but heard bad things about vacuum, so i guess i am anti-vac for now. I am now with a obgyn group (not a particular ob) and new to there, cuz i see good reviews about them online (not sure if it is reliable,:roll:). i will ask about the natural deliver rate when I go to them. i am also 5min away from the hospital that i want to go to:thumbup:


----------



## CS2012

My first appointment is this Thursday the baby due date calculator says May 23rd. 

Last week I felt really nauseated, extremely sore back, legs and shoulders, very emotional/moody and completely exhausted. I had a loss of apatite I had to make myself eat, I had a short term desire for bananas, I had also felt light headed I was afraid of passing out last week. The smell of garlic really made me feel sick last week luckily that has now passed.

Now I am still having awful back pain, I still feel sick from time to time and I am always feeling exhausted.


----------



## Sunshine15

Hey ladies,

My next appt Sept 27 for sono. According to baby sure date I'm due May 25th. Lately I've been feeling exhausted, shortness of breath & heartburn.


----------



## padbrat

Am back in the game after a horrible scare!

Scan showed healthy baby with a great HB at 6w 6d! Bang on where it should be!

Little steps but I am happy!!


----------



## robinson380

very good news padbrat!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pad brat! One step closer... :)


----------



## babyface15

hi ladies may I join? :) we are expecting our first on May 20! so excited!! I had my hcg levels taken yesterday at 5 +0
and they were something over 11000! i'm kind of freaking out about multiples BC this seems so high. did anyone else get hcg results around the same time? xxx


----------



## Baby Mac

I have a docs appt tomorrow to confirm my bfp - still feels like its not quite real though like the 3 tests I've done might be saying bfp when its not!! ;) anyway i wanted to know if you can ask for a scan for 10 wks? Reason being we'll be visiting family & would love to show something off (until bump appears!!) 

cheers dudettes!!


----------



## padbrat

Couldn't resist guys... 

Here is my 6w 6d blob:cloud9:... I now share a EDD with you Sassy! LOL:happydance:
 



Attached Files:







6w 6d.jpg
File size: 25.2 KB
Views: 4









6W6D.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## rrspatch

I had my EDD at 5/19.. The doctor told me 5/17 yesterday... My hcg level on 17dpo was 921.7... I know anything could happen but I am so excited.. We have been ttc for 6 years and this is our first!!!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome to May 8 pad brat!


----------



## Curlyq111

Yay, cute little blob, congrats! 

Is seeing a doc at 10 weeks for the first time typical? It's the earliest they can get me in, but they say that's totally fine as long as I'm feeling ok etc. I have to wait 5 more weeks, ahh! :)


----------



## misspriss

Hey guys I'm joining up May! I was hanging out over in April because my LMP put me at 4/24, but I knew I wasn't that far along. The OB saw me and gave me a scan thinking I was at 8w6d based on my LMP but I measured 6w3d (although I know that is also impossible unless I got a BFP on a digital at 8dpo!) but it is closer so I will go with it. I think I am at 6w6d or 7w0d, but what they have is close enough. Anyway my EDD is now May 11th. I think that puts me the same as MrsM423 and IluvRedskins!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay for more May 11th babies!!!! Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months!


----------



## Megan1986

First ultrasound scheduled for October 9!


----------



## Jdub1698

Megan1986 said:


> First ultrasound scheduled for October 9!

Woo hoo! My first one is October 8th! Yay!


----------



## KrisSing

My dd is may 18th! I have my first appt for bloods and family history on October 4th. My first scan is October 17th at about 9+3. Congrats to everyone!!


----------



## Nicola27

my first appt with the midwife is 3rd October (8 weeks) - just for bloodwork and the rest, but I'll have to wait until 12 weeks for my first scan :( 

how will they know the baby is okay without dong a scan???


----------



## Sunshine15

IluvRedskins said:


> Yay for more May 11th babies!!!! Congrats! Happy and Healthy 9 months!

I say with that Beta, you're definitely having twins!


----------



## padbrat

Nicola, unless you have a medical issue/history or you get heavy bleeding and or cramps then there is no assumption that there is anything wrong with the baby. Don't panic!

I have ones earlier due to my medical history and also the amount of m/cs I have had.


----------



## Sass827

I hope I can get my scan at 12 weeks Nicola. Going to see my dr. For the first time in an hour. The nurse told me I will only be getting blood work too. She also told me my first scan will be at 20 weeks. dH is coming with me and we are going to demand a scan at 12 weeks. I feel just as you do- how do they know everything's ok if they don't really look? I want some reassurance!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Good luck at your appointment Sass! The doctors are there to serve you! I would definitely make sure that you get what you want and especially what will easy your mind! Stress is definitely not good for baby! Update us when you get a chance!


----------



## padbrat

Sass you should def have a scan at 12 wks ... that is standard practice. They do checks at that scan and measure the baby's nuchal fold.

You should not be waiting until 20 wks for a scan.

Good luck at the Drs my fellow EDD dater!


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies, last day of my holidays....but its been amazing because on Monday my OH proposed in central park! He was so nervous bless him but he did good :)

So in the space of two months we've got a baby on the way and became engaged!

It might look like its because of the baby but OH took the opportunity to do it where we were on a nice holiday and where it would be memorable. It certainly was.

*happydance* :)


----------



## Magan85

Congrats Jary! My OH and I started ttcing before he proposed as well! He just propsed a few months ago and now we have a baby on the way now! So exciting isnt it?!


----------



## padbrat

Massive congrats ladies! How exciting... a wedding and a baby!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Huge congrats! So much to be thankful for!!!!!!!!


----------



## blueberry25

Hello ladies! Can I join?
I had it confirmed by my OB that I am about 6.5 weeks along now. Due May 12th. This will be our first. We are excited & scared. Trying to be calm but it's easy to freak out about every little symptom as I've never been pregnant. We were TTC for about a month and a half..... OB was shocked . Haha.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats blueberry and welcome to May! I'm due the 11th so your just a day behind me :)


----------



## blueberry25

We are having trouble deciding when to tell parents? Any thoughts? What did you do?


----------



## Ruth2013

Hey, can I join please? ... I am due on the 16th May - according to the internet! I have my first scan booked for November 1st I will be exactly 12 weeks - I really want to have one before then though as I had a m/c a couple of months ago and we have been trying for such a long time so I am a little extra stressed. Still, if I can join the May club that would be ace, I can then re-assure myself that everything I feel is normal! :)


----------



## nyba

Just got back from doctor's and all my test results (pap/blood/urine/mammogram/ultrasound) are great:happydance: Everything is where it should be in the normal ranges.

I go back for scan #2 at 8.5 weeks so we should see embryos and hear heartbeats!

I haven't told anyone yet. I prob will tell my parents and his parents after the next scan but part of me wants to wait until 12 weeks.
 



Attached Files:







2012-09-19_13-39-33_755.jpg
File size: 22.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## aknqtpie

I told my parents right away.. I couldn't help it! :)


----------



## nevernormal

blueberry, we told my parents the day after we found out, and DH's parents two days after that. Our thinking was, should something happen and we miscarry, we would tell them anyway, and we'd rather the first news we tell them be good news.


----------



## blueberry25

Nevernormal, that's a good point. Have another appt at OB office today luckily. I started to spot a little yesterday, no pain. But nonetheless freaking out a little.


----------



## Ruth2013

I've told my mum but live with my brother (until me and hubby buy our own house which will hopefully be next year) and am wondering when to tell him - he is bound to notice soon as i am going to bed at 7 and feeling ill all the time!


----------



## IluvRedskins

We told our parents the night we got our BFP since I went straight to Lab Direct and had my HCG tested and it came back at 997 so we went ahead and told them. We went to Walmart and got two onesies (one for each grandparent) that said "Grandma's little peanut" we went to their houses that night and handed the gifts to them. We had been trying for 13 months so they all knew since I had been doing infertility treatments and my mom had been giving me the trigger shot! I agree with nevernormal at least if God forbid something did happen we have a huge support system. Even more since my DH can't keep his mouth shut about it! Love him, he's so excited! We still haven't put it on facebook yet but most everyone around us knows!

On another note all of my bloodwork looked good from my first appointment. Still waiting on the results from the pap smear but so far so good! One week until u/s day!!!!


----------



## jtink28

we told my parents and his parents 3 days after the first + test. we wanted a couple days to ourselves with the happy news. i wanted to tell my parents early, because if God forbid something happened, i would need the support of my mom and dad, and brother and sister-in-law. 
it was a good choice - our family is over the moon!


----------



## Magan85

We are waiting to tell. OH has been married before and they tried and tried and got pregnant 3 times each time it ended in a miscariage right after they told the news. So naturally he is scared to tell. We had been trying for 11 months so its so hard not to tell! We plan to tell the news at 12 weeks. But we are talking about telling my mom on my birthday I will be 9 weeks by then. She is our only grandparent that will be involved. We've both lost a parent and his father isnt in the picture. He is just worried if we tell my mom if she will be able to keep it a secret lol. Im a bit worried about that part to as I know she will be really excited lol.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Jary! So exciting!

Doctors visit was a Mixed bag. The doc was in delivery so we only saw a nurse. She said my uterus feels as it should and my cervix is closed. DH was awesome. He kept asking for a scan or just the heartbeat. She claimed neither was possible. HE asked about twins, she claimed it was too early to tell. He begged so she's letting us come back in 2 weeks for the heartbeat. She said it would probably still be too early to tell if it's two babies, but at least we an try to hear something. They did say if we didn't want the tests for genetic abnormalities, our first scan would be between 16-20 weeks. We opted for the genetic tests. It's so odd. This hospital is rated #5 in the USA for obgyn services. How do they say we can't hear or see anything when I know I an from seeing all of yours?! Crazy!


----------



## aknqtpie

Sass827 said:


> Congrats Jary! So exciting!
> 
> Doctors visit was a Mixed bag. The doc was in delivery so we only saw a nurse. She said my uterus feels as it should and my cervix is closed. DH was awesome. He kept asking for a scan or just the heartbeat. She claimed neither was possible. HE asked about twins, she claimed it was too early to tell. He begged so she's letting us come back in 2 weeks for the heartbeat. She said it would probably still be too early to tell if it's two babies, but at least we an try to hear something. They did say if we didn't want the tests for genetic abnormalities, our first scan would be between 16-20 weeks. We opted for the genetic tests. It's so odd. This hospital is rated #5 in the USA for obgyn services. How do they say we can't hear or see anything when I know I an from seeing all of yours?! Crazy!

You would think they would be able to let you see around 12 weeks at least!


----------



## Sass827

I will see it at 12 weeks, but only because I'm opting for the testing. The nurse said some people want to know and some people don't. I guess if you don't want the genetic testing, you don't get a scan until 20 weeks with this office.


----------



## Jdub1698

Since I got my first faint BFP on 9-11, I've taken a test nearly every day to watch the line get darker. Today, at 18 DPO it was WAY darker than the control line, which makes me feel confident that I've got a sticky bean. I told my husband that I'd stop taking the tests now... but I kind of become an addict! Can't wait for my first scan 10-8 to hopefully move on to my next phase of obsession! :winkwink:


----------



## Fortune Cooki

Oh wow, you just brought to my attention that my baby is probably going to be born in May! I just realized I am pregnant 3 days ago. My grandmother, mother and I are May babies. Haha!


----------



## misspriss

I got some baby stuff at a consignment sale! 7 outfits, a great high chair, and a my breastfriend pillow brand new!


----------



## JYT

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:

HI :wave:

Im due with first 17th May 2013.

First scan is 2nd Oct and am currently 6 weeks tomorrow (Friday 21st)

So far symptoms are....

- Nausea ALL day! 
- Nausea ALL night!
- Sore boobs (just went up a size)
- So moody - My poor fiance is hating me right now, im bawling at anything and im just finding it hard to not let my moods take control
- Cramping all the time (especially if i lean back)
- Tired all the time :sleep:
- So thirsty but i cant drink water.....

Im really nervous because i guess i have no idea what I'm doing. 

I told my mum and brothers on Tuesday and it really made me feel better because i was worried what they would think.

I'm 21, engaged this year and just altogether freaking out!

Anyone in a similar boat?


----------



## Megan1986

My mom and I are going to start window shopping this weekend. She is SO excited! She started crying when I told her.... she had NO clue. Such an amazing week :)


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all :) im sooo excited for us all11 good luck for all getting thier first scans :)
Im 5 weeks now and my symptoms are
-super tired all the time
-wierd cramps when i move funny or get up quick or yell at cats :)
-itchy
-super emotional
-hungry 
-and of course nipples are sore n breasts growing

I havnt fet any sickness tho since the first part which is wierdbut thank go i guess, is that normal?? i dunno if its change of season but my meterial on clothes is so itchy on arms n back wierd :/.

Im so nervous for my first scan next week, they do them early where i live....hopefully they can see a sac right?? i know i cant really be six weeksbut i know thats what thy go by till they see the progress n guess.
anyone else crying at everything or anythig on tv lol?
Good luck all!!!


----------



## Jo_2k

Hi all, Could I join in this forum please? Got my :bfp: just over a week ago and according to internet calcs I'm due around May 7th. Got my first appointment through today for October 10th (Will be about 10 weeks) but think this is just my booking in appointment and won't have my first scan until a couple of weeks later. Just wondered how some ofyou other ladies are having much earlier scans? I'm so worried and would feel so much better if I could just see or hear that heartbeat!

Thanks everyone xx


----------



## Jo_2k

On another note - Does anyone have the nausea but crave food to stop them feeling sick? I seem to be feeling sickly a lot but it's the type of queasiness when you feel you have to eat to get rid of it!! Just that most people seem to be getting sickness with an aversion to food which seems more normal than mine!

Thank you (again lol) xx


----------



## Jary

I'm like this sometimes...I feel like I could really eat whatever but my tummy starts thinking nope not hungry. Weird and annoying! Mainly it's to do with my acid reflux rather than ms but i know it's pregnancy related. Need to get more omeprazole soon as its making my throat burn :(


----------



## padbrat

Nyba! Lovely scan and massive congrats on Twins!! How exciting! 

Sassy... is that standard for the US? In the UK it is standard that we have a scan at 12 wks to check nuchal fold etc. I am just having more scans due to the number of m/c's I have had.

We won't be announcing until 16 wks at the earliest as I have to have a CVS, which occurs at 16 wks.


----------



## Sass827

I don't have food aversions either. I need to eat to stop from being sick. But I've gained 7 pounds so I'm pretty horrified about that! 

I'm clueless about what the standard is in the us. It seems to be different every where. This is my first pregnancy, so I have no past experience. I do know that they don't call the 12 week a nucheal fold test, but i think it still does the same thing. I think they do the cvs here at 12 weeks at the amniotic at 16, if you want / need them. I really hope this works out for you pad brat!


----------



## babyface15

yes, I'm getting bouts of nausea that are relieved by eating as well! haven't gotten sick yet, fxd!! I bought a box of those salt crackers and eat a few when I'm feeling nauseated and that seems to do the trick. once I'm feeling better and eat a meal the nausea goes away :)


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Sassy... are you tempted to pay for a private scan?

Crackers are a must aren't they!!


----------



## babyface15

haha yes I have a sleeve by the bed, in the car and at the office!


----------



## padbrat

Good planning Baby! I am currently resting at home this week after a scare... and I keep wandering to the kitchen to grab a few... then a few more...


----------



## Sass827

I keep a container of fat free fig newtons next to bed, a box of granola bars in the car and I eat a huge breakfast every day. Today I had sausage egg and cheese biscuit, a carnation instant breakfast and a plum. 

I've already found one private scan place in town. They do the whole 4d bit. Only thing is that its 200 the first time and 100 every time after. Seems a bit steep, right?


----------



## padbrat

Hmmmm... I think the cheapest 3d place here that I have found is £69.99... but most are around £99.99+..... so I guess that is around $150.

Maybe go for a 12 wk one just to put your mind at rest and then wait until your 20 wk one?


----------



## Sass827

My doctor is going to I've me a 12 week scan because we opted for the genetic tests. I think it's like your version of the nucheal fold test. It's the first time we will get to see the baby. I'm just dying to know the sex though. I think they can see it on 4d at 6 weeks, so maybe go private at 16 weeks? I'll be 16 the first week of December, so maybe a little early Christmas present? 

When will you go for your cvs pad brat? Is that the first time you will be able to confirm the sex?


----------



## padbrat

Because of my genetic issue I could have a blood test that looks for Y markers which would confirm the baby's sex. However, the test is really expensive for the NHS and is only available to those who cannot carry a certain sex of baby due to genetics....

I am still undecided if I want to know or carry on burying my head in the sand... I can find out from this week...

I am also really nervous of having the cvs... it carries a 3% m/c rate....and is supposed to be really painful....

Hmmmm too many decisions...


----------



## Sass827

I'm really familiar with cvs. I've one a ton of reading on it. I know nothing of the Y marker test. What goes into that?


----------



## blueberry25

Jary- you may not want to take omeprazole. My doctor said Prevacid or Zantac are safer. 

I keep crossing my fingers that I'm going to be one of the lucky few without ms. Only twinges of nausea so far. I'm at 6 weeks & 6 days. Lots of blood tests yesterday. Symptoms include fatigue, Itchy, sore/swollen breasts, emotional, cramps, crazy sense of smell, hungry every 2 or 3 hours. Can't wait for ultrasound on October 1st. Might have to get RhoGAM shot today.


----------



## Jary

I've been on it for years (although not needed for a while) and I know it's safe to use during pregnancy...did your doctor advise against it? Never heard of those other ones...are you in the US? The only other common one in the UK (that I've seen as a nurse) is lanzoprazole...and occasionally pantoprazole.

I read the leaflet but will talk with doctor/midwife about it anyway as I'll need some more. No use using gaviscon or rennies...they do nothing!


----------



## blueberry25

I've been taking Omeprazole for quite awhile also. Discussed that with my doctor and he said that it is in th class below Lanzoprazole or whatever it is. Because there isnt really enough research on Omeprazole and pregnancy. So it would probably reduce your chances of harm to stick to the better tested ones. At least that's what my MD told me. Haven't asked my OB yet, but his handout said Zantac... So I might have to switch yet again. Doesn't seem like that big of a deal, but heartburn sux when u are prego.


----------



## Jary

It does suck major ass. Especially when you have reflux to begin with. Mines been really good the past couple of years and now my bean is bringing it all back. I think it's why I have a sore throat...doesn't look infected (really hope not) and I don't have a fever, so I'm thinking it's stomach acid irritating it and my tonsils.

Blergh, it's rubbish!


----------



## PregoSauce

I am due on May 15, expecting our first! It's been a long road as we have been trying for over 6 years for #1. 
I already had my first scan on 9/13 and a 2nd scan on 9/18 due to some complications (bleeding, cramping), but thankfully everything is ok, baby bean is growing and HCG levels are doubling nicely!
The symptoms I have had are nausea, headaches, stuffiness, heartburn and going to the bathroom a lot!


----------



## padbrat

hey Sassy... basically a female will have xx chromosomes and a male will have xy chromosomes.... as a female I have no Y chromosomes. Therefore they can take a blood sample once the placenta establishes itself and we share blood.... this test will look for Y's in my blood. If there are any it is a boy.... if there aren't it is a girl...

Think that is it in a nutshell...


----------



## Babee_Bugs

Padbrat that is such a hard decision to make, one of which i certainly would not like to be in myself...

But i think for me, i would just rather go with it and see how things pan out. Reason i say this is because my friend has a 10 year old son, she fell with him and had no problems... when it came to trying for Number 2, she miscarried 16 times!!! and was told that she would never be able to carry a baby girl nevermind go full term!... Anyways she fell pregnant and they offered her the test to find out if it was a girl or not and she decided not to go with it... Anyways she got a 21month old baby Girl!!! Yup a GIRL, So she proved the doctors very very wrong on that one... Shes currently pregnant again, she had a few hiccups along the way, but next week she goes for the 20 week scan, i wouldnt be surprised if its another girl :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on in quite a while - I'm a teacher and we've had late nights every day this week between staff meetings, district meetings, and open house. Anyway, I started the due dates list on my first post - I tried to pull your due dates that you added since I last posted - If I missed anyone (or messed up on anyone) please just let me know! Tomorrow's another late day for me (ugh) so I should at least make it back on by Saturday!!!

Hope everyone is well :)


----------



## Want2bemomma

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hi everyone! Sorry I've not been on in quite a while - I'm a teacher and we've had late nights every day this week between staff meetings, district meetings, and open house. Anyway, I started the due dates list on my first post - I tried to pull your due dates that you added since I last posted - If I missed anyone (or messed up on anyone) please just let me know! Tomorrow's another late day for me (ugh) so I should at least make it back on by Saturday!!!
> 
> Hope everyone is well :)

I know EXACTLY what you mean, I'm a teacher too. Being pregnant does help much. What grade do you teach?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Looks great Bella rosa! I'm a teacher too! Our first six weeks ended today! I teach elementary special education! What do you ladies teach???


----------



## Want2bemomma

Wow, you guys started early. We are just about to end our 4th week. I teach 3rd grade. This is only my 2nd year teaching, but I love it.


----------



## padbrat

Babee... thanks for your reply. It goes to show that the Dr's don't know everything... but wow, 16 m/c.... and she kept going. That is heroic.


----------



## Babee_Bugs

I seriously dont know how she did it... she got testing done on most of her babies as she was of course desperate for answers and after many tests the only conclusion was that she couldnt carry girls.

But obviously there was wrong...


----------



## Jary

Can you put me in for may 17th please Bella :)


----------



## Magan85

Bella can you add me to the 24th please :)


----------



## Nicola27

got a bit nervous yesterday (needlessly!) i woke up and felt completely fine... but that was the problem! i usually feel a bit sickly and have achey boobs and i've also been getting headaches around 1pm each day - but yesterday i had none of that so was freaking out a bit. anyway felt a bit more normal (sickly and achey) today and just got home from work and put my PJs on and my boobs are KILLING me! panic over needless to day! 

is anyone else stressing over every little thing!? xx


----------



## CLH_X3

I'm due 28th Hun :) for the moment


----------



## CLH_X3

Nicola27 said:


> got a bit nervous yesterday (needlessly!) i woke up and felt completely fine... but that was the problem! i usually feel a bit sickly and have achey boobs and i've also been getting headaches around 1pm each day - but yesterday i had none of that so was freaking out a bit. anyway felt a bit more normal (sickly and achey) today and just got home from work and put my PJs on and my boobs are KILLING me! panic over needless to day!
> 
> is anyone else stressing over every little thing!? xx

I have NO symptoms at all Hun, when did yours start? X


----------



## Sass827

Tough decision pad brat. I think I would need to know ASAP, but that's just my personality. If they can draw the blood from the placenta ( like they draw fluid in an amnio) that would probably hurt less than the cvs. I know for cvs, you can go belly button or cervix. I figured belly button might be better? Probably just because I'd be scared to put anything up my cervix. but again, just me. Im sorry you have to ake decisions like this. Has to be so hard! :hugs:


----------



## robinson380

Nicola27 said:


> got a bit nervous yesterday (needlessly!) i woke up and felt completely fine... but that was the problem! i usually feel a bit sickly and have achey boobs and i've also been getting headaches around 1pm each day - but yesterday i had none of that so was freaking out a bit. anyway felt a bit more normal (sickly and achey) today and just got home from work and put my PJs on and my boobs are KILLING me! panic over needless to day!
> 
> is anyone else stressing over every little thing!? xx

I had first appt yesterday and got an early scan. We got to see little bean and the hb. I was in a better mood and more relaxed immediately! I am just ready for the 1st trimester to be over since I had a loss at 9w4days in June. I think I wil be more relaxed then but not completely.


----------



## stardust85

Hi everyone and congrats!! from what Ive looked at online I ill be due around the 27th May :) I have only had one quick appointment with a nurse and none of that was really talked about :( she said as long as I dont 'have a period' to book an appointment with midwife in about 4 weeks. (I am just over 4 weeks) But I am going to go back on Monday as I have had a chest infection and now have an awful cold and feel like i can't breathe :( :( Also Im feeling very anxious, I think bc I have endomeriosis and also have read SO many things about SO many miscarriages Ive sort of half convinced myself that its going to happen, really trying to chill out but its really not easy as I pretty much constantly feel like I am going to come on my period and have aches that are identical to that alongside others which are different. Is anyone else feeling this on edge?? like everytime i go to the toilet Im scared to wipe!!! I am over the moon just so so anxious!! xxxx


----------



## CLH_X3

stardust85 said:


> Hi everyone and congrats!! from what Ive looked at online I ill be due around the 27th May :) I have only had one quick appointment with a nurse and none of that was really talked about :( she said as long as I dont 'have a period' to book an appointment with midwife in about 4 weeks. (I am just over 4 weeks) But I am going to go back on Monday as I have had a chest infection and now have an awful cold and feel like i can't breathe :( :( Also Im feeling very anxious, I think bc I have endomeriosis and also have read SO many things about SO many miscarriages Ive sort of half convinced myself that its going to happen, really trying to chill out but its really not easy as I pretty much constantly feel like I am going to come on my period and have aches that are identical to that alongside others which are different. Is anyone else feeling this on edge?? like everytime i go to the toilet Im scared to wipe!!! I am over the moon just so so anxious!! xxxx

I'm due on the 28th Hun! ... I'm scared to go to the toilet all the time but there's nothing I can do if anything does happen ... We have a early preg unit in our hospital so if I get any bad bad cramps/ spotting I will go straight there!


----------



## Olivialivie

Thanks for the list&#65292; Bella.


----------



## stardust85

CLH_X3 said:


> stardust85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and congrats!! from what Ive looked at online I ill be due around the 27th May :) I have only had one quick appointment with a nurse and none of that was really talked about :( she said as long as I dont 'have a period' to book an appointment with midwife in about 4 weeks. (I am just over 4 weeks) But I am going to go back on Monday as I have had a chest infection and now have an awful cold and feel like i can't breathe :( :( Also Im feeling very anxious, I think bc I have endomeriosis and also have read SO many things about SO many miscarriages Ive sort of half convinced myself that its going to happen, really trying to chill out but its really not easy as I pretty much constantly feel like I am going to come on my period and have aches that are identical to that alongside others which are different. Is anyone else feeling this on edge?? like everytime i go to the toilet Im scared to wipe!!! I am over the moon just so so anxious!! xxxx
> 
> I'm due on the 28th Hun! ... I'm scared to go to the toilet all the time but there's nothing I can do if anything does happen ... We have a early preg unit in our hospital so if I get any bad bad cramps/ spotting I will go straight there!Click to expand...

aww congrats!!! we will have to keep in contact!! This is true It's just easier said than to convince myself to chill....Oh that's good at least you have somewhere close by :) xxxx


----------



## Jinbean

Hey Bella!

Can you add me to your list too, please?

From my LMP my due date was 2nd May, but after my 2nd scan yesterday they dated me at 7w2d so that changed my due date to 7th May (same day my Mum was due to have me! haha!) So if you can add me to 7th and if things change at my next scan I will let you know!

Thanks sweetie!

Big Hugs!
J xx


----------



## HisGrace

Can I join? I've been stalking this thread since I got my bfp but I didn't want to join until I got my betas back. Everything looks good, so I'd like to join in on the fun. My EDD is May 26th!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Want2BeMama & iluvRedSkins - for the past 5 years, I've been a bilingual second grade teacher (I had my own classroom, but I taught kids who spoke Spanish as a first language). I actually just got a new job, and I'll be bilingual support, which means I'll actually be working with kids k - 5 who are native speakers of other languages. We started school August 22nd this year.

I will be updating the list for the rest of you ladies who asked me to :)


----------



## happycloud

Hi Ladies,
I'm cautiously joining you! Got my :bfp: today, faint line. I'm spotting a little though so I'm nervous! I would be due May 30. Thank you!


----------



## CLH_X3

stardust85 said:


> CLH_X3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> stardust85 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone and congrats!! from what Ive looked at online I ill be due around the 27th May :) I have only had one quick appointment with a nurse and none of that was really talked about :( she said as long as I dont 'have a period' to book an appointment with midwife in about 4 weeks. (I am just over 4 weeks) But I am going to go back on Monday as I have had a chest infection and now have an awful cold and feel like i can't breathe :( :( Also Im feeling very anxious, I think bc I have endomeriosis and also have read SO many things about SO many miscarriages Ive sort of half convinced myself that its going to happen, really trying to chill out but its really not easy as I pretty much constantly feel like I am going to come on my period and have aches that are identical to that alongside others which are different. Is anyone else feeling this on edge?? like everytime i go to the toilet Im scared to wipe!!! I am over the moon just so so anxious!! xxxx
> 
> I'm due on the 28th Hun! ... I'm scared to go to the toilet all the time but there's nothing I can do if anything does happen ... We have a early preg unit in our hospital so if I get any bad bad cramps/ spotting I will go straight there!Click to expand...
> 
> aww congrats!!! we will have to keep in contact!! This is true It's just easier said than to convince myself to chill....Oh that's good at least you have somewhere close by :) xxxxClick to expand...

Yeah defo ... How are u feeling ATM ? X


----------



## Shorty88

Hi

Can I join?? I think I'm due may 14th

I have sore boobs no energy at all and bad nausea/sickness...
Thank god for ice pops!!!!

I had to go to er last Sunday as I had some discharge that looked like the start of my last miscarraige... I had a internal scan and my lil blip came up right away with a little heart beating 

I'm very nervous as I have endo and pcos but my next scan is 2/10 so hopefully I will calm down after that and start believing that I am pregnant!!! X


----------



## Hope39

Hi All

My estimated due date at the moment is May 29th!!

I am classed as high risk due to recurrent miscarriages (4 so far), auto immune thyroid disease making me hypothyroid, mild pcos and a bicornuate uterus (not got many problems at all really :rofl:)

I am currently taking the following medications:- thyroxine, metformin, high dose folic acid, vitamin d, aspirin and progesterone and i have also started acupuncture

I can have a scan at 6 weeks but i am waiting till 7weeks so about October 9th. I will have follow up scans at 8,10,12 & 14 weeks if this pregnancy progresses.

Symptons so far are tiredness and rather large boobs! I would kill for a bit of morning sickness tbh as i have never had that with the 4 pregnancy that i lost

I wish you all the best of luck

xx


----------



## padbrat

Hey Hope! 

Nice to see you chick! 

Sassy... I think I will talk to my Consultant at this new hospital about it all as I really don't know what to do... my natural inclination is to hide my head in the sand cos I am such a chicken LOL!! Urghhh I have a massive phobia about belly buttons and there is no way that anything is going near my belly button hahaha!

Scan on Fri ladies.... Hope is important!!


----------



## Sass827

Maybe you can just ask what side the placenta is on at your scan? Check out this article. I'm going to ask too! 

https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm


----------



## padbrat

OMG Sass what a great article... was a little scared to read it as I feel.. that obviously have no idea if I am right that the baby is on my left side.... was so relieved to read that that indicates a possible girl!

What do you feel re: sides?

Will def ask at my next scan though! 

Thanks for looking that up Sass!!


----------



## aknqtpie

I am going to try not to figure out my gender (aside from doing the baking soda test .. because it just sounds fun)... My DH and I plan to reveal it to ourselves on Christmas morning!


----------



## stripeycat5

Hi can I join?Iv'e just found out I'm pregnant and due on the 31st May 2013 - my birthday is on the 5th June so it would be a fab birthday prezzie!:cloud9:


----------



## Sass827

I think it sounds good, but someone on another thread broke it down and said it has to be at the 6 week scan, so Im so bummed now! I have no patience! 
I don't know how you do it pad brat! I'd be in there the first day they would allow me. Do you have to do cvs or can you just do the blood test? Cvs scares the crap out of me too.


----------



## nyba

How is everybody feeling these days? I'm at 7 weeks and still no MS (thank god!) I've had to cut down my morning cup of coffee down to a 1/2 cup since anything more than that upsets my stomach. But other than that, I'm feeling good, albeit tired.

Scan is next week - I'm really starting to get nervous. I guess it's starting to sink it that this is really happening. If all goes well at the scan, I'll probably tell my parents/his parents after that. His dad is an OB so I want to have him involved :) I'm pretty sure he's already guessed since we went away on a family trip with him this past weekend and I wasn't drinking. And FIL and I always have a glass of wine together so it's not too hard to guess!

But I still want to make sure the scan looks okay and the 2 of them are still hanging around and doing well before I even tell my parents and his. I had a dream last night that I had a miscarriage :(


----------



## Olivialivie

Sass827 said:


> Maybe you can just ask what side the placenta is on at your scan? Check out this article. I'm going to ask too!
> 
> https://pregnancy.about.com/od/genderpredictions1/ss/Ramzis-Method-To-Determine-Fetal-Gender.htm


this is great info. Thanks. defo gonna ask for this when i go for my first scan


----------



## padbrat

Dammit! We are past 6 weeks Sass so we can't check! Pants!

I think I have decided I won't have the blood test as I think if it is a boy it will fail in the next few weeks... so if it doesn't then it is either a girl or a boy that has inherited my healthy x.... 

I still have massive reservations about the CVS... but I reckon one step at a time.. I have got to get that far first lol 

Hello new ladies!

Nyba I had horrible dreams with my previous pregnancies... they are just dreams hun and that is all... it is just your hormones playing havoc. xx


----------



## PregoSauce

I had my 7 week scan today, which shows me measuring at 6wk3 days. We saw the heartbeat at 111bpm! hooray :)


----------



## Sass827

Pad Brat - you are so brave. I don't know how you do it. If you're gonna just roll with the pregnancy, do you still have to do cvs, or can you just skip it? fx for you!


----------



## KrisSing

Had my first sonogram today. Baby is measuring 6 weeks 2 days and placenta is on the right side!! Confirms what mom says that I'm having a boy! lol I hope I am!! Well really I just hope my baby is healthy. Baby looked great, heartbeat was beautiful to see. Go on 10/17 for drs appt and another scan.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Sass... dunno about brave... more like stupid lol. Yep am gonna rolls with it all... not sure about the cvs, I guess I will think about that when I get past 12 wks... notice the confidence there... hehehee...

I am hopeful! Friday will tell....

Congrats on the scan ladies x


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Kris!
What's on Friday pad brat?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey everyone! Just thought I would say hi! I have my first ultrasound tomorrow at 3:30!!! I'm excited and nervous! Just really want to know that all is okay! Hope you ladies are doing great!!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all!
Wow, so I was thinking I was lucky for not having many symptoms. At 6w1d, BOOM, ms hits. But all day off and on. UGH! I'm a professional musician and have concerts this weekend (like classical music, very serious lol) and worry about being ok during it. No running off the stage puking, how awful. Not to mention having to blow through an instrument...bleh!

So, I bought sea bands and some ginger gum, we'll see if it helps!


----------



## Jdub1698

I feel like I'm following you to ms... Off and on all day yesterday I just felt bad. I didn't throw up but felt like I might need to at any time. I already feel the same way today. I'll be 6 weeks Friday, while on vacation... Then head to a week long work conference out of town. I hope I can hide it there, I wasn't planning on tellingnthem till at least after my first scan oct. 8.


----------



## Sass827

My ms hit at 6 weeks too. I'm 8 weeks today and feeling much better, but maybe I'm just getting used to it now? I find eating often helps me, but I know everyone is different.


----------



## nevernormal

I'm 6+3 today and still no ms. The past few days I've had moments where I feel a bit icky, but it's definitely manageable! I hope it stays this way =)


----------



## robinson380

How is everyone feeling today? I ate honey nut cheerios as soon as I got up and no nausea....yet! :) Maybe that is going to be my savior!


----------



## Sass827

Frosted flakes have been bailing me out. :)


----------



## misspriss

I'm 7w4d today and no major MS yet (FX'd!). I have had a few "nauseous moments" But they only last a few moments. I have also tossed (water mostly) a few times, but it has been at least a week since I tossed.


----------



## aknqtpie

I am all about the brown sugar and maple oatmeal. Milk too early makes me kind of queezy.


----------



## padbrat

Food... any kind of food... that is all I care about at the mo.. and it seems to keep any ms at bay for me.

Sass we are 8 weeks today! We are raspberries!!! We are 20% cooked! Wahooo...

Friday is my next scan... duh duh duh duh... ominous music!


----------



## happycloud

Well, I'm still pregnant. 
I'm having some hcg drama. 
4w4d = 31
4w6d = 119
So it quadrupled, but still so low! I'm hoping I just ovulated later than I thought even though my temperature shifted approximately when the fs said I would ovulate.
Meanwhile, I have felt a little ms.
I just so so hope this is a sticky bean! I'm so worried!
Thanks for listening!


----------



## nevernormal

*happycloud*, my levels were 77 at 4w1d and 207 at 4w3d. Higher than yours, but I know how worrisome it can be when they seem so much lower than anyone else's numbers you see online. As long as they are rising properly we have every reason in the world to enjoy our pregnancies and be positive :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

20%! this is wild! I can't believe were already so far. Every day seems to take forever but looking back feels like a flash. Scan on Friday? Wow. What will they be looking for? I get to go in next Friday for the doppler to look for the heart beat and cystic Fibrosis test.


----------



## JennyBLove

Hey all, ms has gotten me mostly at night only, the thought of food has been maken me sick. Been feeling anxious, have appointment tomorrow hopefully they can try too see something! I have been so emotional, anyone else? Good luck all


----------



## Sass827

I've cried twice for no reason, so I've been laughing while crying, aka crazy pants.


----------



## robinson380

Yes, I cried during Modern Family last night :) and while listening to songs on the radio :)


----------



## aknqtpie

I love Modern Family! I was dying when Julie Bowen's character was like... "she's going to be fat!" lol.


----------



## robinson380

aknqtpie said:


> I love Modern Family! I was dying when Julie Bowen's character was like... "she's going to be fat!" lol.

Yes, it is definately my favorite show!!! Did you cry at the end too?


----------



## aknqtpie

No, but I haven't really been that emotional though so far in my pregnancy.. I am not much of a crier anyways... I am more of the bitchy emotional.. hahaha... I blame it on being hormonal!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've been having issues with food aversions! Everything sounds AWFUL to me - so I end up hungry, trying to figure out what the heck I care to eat. Adds to the m/s. 

I go for my first scan on Tuesday! So excited! 

Anyway, calendar is updated! Hope you all are well!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies!

I had my scan on Wednesday with my RE and get to have another one on Monday with my regular OB. Our baby is measuring 1.56cm and according to the u/s that day I was 
8w0d. He gave me three different due dates. Based on my LMP it should be May 11(what my ticker shows), based on my O day it should be May 12, and based on my u/s it would be May 9. I thought I would see what my u/s shows on Monday and if it is still the same. We didn't hear baby's heartbeat but we could see it just flashing a way! It was the best sight in the whole world! 

Hope you ladies are having a fabulous Friday!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> I had my scan on Wednesday with my RE and get to have another one on Monday with my regular OB. Our baby is measuring 1.56cm and according to the u/s that day I was
> 8w0d. He gave me three different due dates. Based on my LMP it should be May 11(what my ticker shows), based on my O day it should be May 12, and based on my u/s it would be May 9. I thought I would see what my u/s shows on Monday and if it is still the same. We didn't hear baby's heartbeat but we could see it just flashing a way! It was the best sight in the whole world!
> 
> Hope you ladies are having a fabulous Friday!

Love it!!! Congrats :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats redskins!


----------



## Megan1986

I have an appointment scheduled for the 10th to see my little baby! Cannot wait, and because I have a longer cycle and didnt get a + until 9 days late it will be nice to know my edd! :)


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo Sass... my scan put me 3 days ahead! Baby must have had a mad growth spurt! So now I am 8w 6d... lovely to see the little heart pulsing in the chest... next scan is 12 oct...

We are 21% now! Wahooooo

Our babies fingers and toes and eye lids are beginning to form... how mad is that!


----------



## Sass827

I have been thinking about you and sending you so many positive vibes yesterday! Thanks so much for letting me know. The growth doesn't surprise me with how much the two of us have been eating! I go for heartbeat on Friday and hope they will let me schedule my scan then for 11 weeks. My impatience is killing me thought! Have an awesome day PB!


----------



## padbrat

See the positive vibes must have worked Sass! I will be sure to be pouring PMA all the way to the USA for you on Friday chick!! my next scan is on the 12th Oct... will be about 11 weeks too... our babies will look like proper babies then!


----------



## Hope39

Hey pad, yippee for you!! I think I've had high blood pressure all day because we hadn't heard from you. So glad everythings ok. 

I need to ask you preggo ladies a question, are you having nuchal scan? 

Xx


----------



## Sass827

Yup, or at least the USA version of one. I'm hoping they will let me schedule it for Oct. 19. How bout you?


----------



## padbrat

Def will be Hope... I am having bloods as well.


----------



## Jdub1698

Just had my first full day of ms. No throwing up, just feeling like I could all the time. And diarrhea. I'm getting something called in by my doc tomorrow, but I'm at a work conference, and if course haven't told them yet. Anyone get the ok (or not) on emetrol? I read its ok online, but not sure and can't ask till tomorrow. Thanks!


----------



## nevernormal

I think I am getting a nuchal scan. Haven't had my first prenatal appointment yet so I don't know if my doctor does 12 week scans or not. I hope so, as I don't want to give my mom permission to spread the news without a scan.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

nevernormal said:


> I think I am getting a nuchal scan. Haven't had my first prenatal appointment yet so I don't know if my doctor does 12 week scans or not. I hope so, as I don't want to give my mom permission to spread the news without a scan.

Same here! My mom and my husband's dad have been DYING to tell people, lol. DH and my response was after the first scan - which is TOMORROW! So excited/nervous :)


----------



## nevernormal

Well my mom wants to tell, but so far she's doing the best job keeping her mouth shut! Apparently my dad has almost told several people, including announcing it to their entire church!!! And MIL has told people that she works with, and the lady at the bank! That I find kind of random :haha:


----------



## Megan1986

My first ultrasound will now be this Wed! YAY! Had to move it due to my insane schedule.... SO excited!


----------



## aknqtpie

Yay!! Mine is on Thursday!! 

We will have to compare scans!


----------



## Jinbean

My next scan is tomorrow morning! So excited to see the difference since last scan on 20 Sept! Good luck to everyone having scans! Big Hugs! J xxx


----------



## Nicola27

i'm so jealous you all get to have scans soon - i'm having my first mid wife appt though tomorrow but no scan for another month :(


----------



## aknqtpie

Booo.. that sucks!! Well the last month has flown by for me, so hopefully it will do the same for you!


----------



## padbrat

OOoo ladies good luck for your scans am looking forward to looking at lots of lovely blobs!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Well, it was the most beautiful blob I've ever seen! (And actually, I thought it looked like a baby!) Everything is great! They moved my due date - I'm now due May 7th - I'm 9 weeks today :) Got to see the heartbeat too! So excited - really made it feel real! 

As for pics - the printer was broken :( but they saved the image in the computer and I can come pick up a photo when it's fixed...


----------



## aknqtpie

That sucks!!! Hopefully they can email it to you!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

aknqtpie said:


> That sucks!!! Hopefully they can email it to you!

Naw - they said I can come by and pick up a copy as soon as their printer is fixed. It's not too far from home - DH said he could pick it up on his way home one day. But yeah, it did suck not to be able to take a pic home!


----------



## aknqtpie

How exciting! I can't wait to see my baby on thursday!


----------



## Megan1986

Get to see my little baby tomorrow! Cannot wait!!!


----------



## Shorty88

Got to see my little blip yesterday kicking and waving at us  can't wait to see it again


----------



## pixie23

so I got an early scan on Oct 1st with my fertility specialist before I start seeing a regular midwife, it went really well! I found out that I'm having twins! I got to hear both heart beats! The babies measured 7w2d and 7w0d! So, my due date is a bit sooner than my cycle would suggest, I'm now due the 20th of May! We were planning on waiting until 10 weeks to start telling family, but it's getting really hard to not tell people - plus I'm really starting to show and I don't want someone to ruin dh and I being able to announce it to our families, we're debating telling them sooner. I'm living in the UK and all my family lives in the US so I think we're going to announce over skype. Any great ideas how we should tell them? Especially with it being twins?


----------



## Sass827

Twins?! Congrats! Congrats! How awesome. Who do you think will tel your fam?


----------



## nevernormal

pixie23 said:


> so I got an early scan on Oct 1st with my fertility specialist before I start seeing a regular midwife, it went really well! I found out that I'm having twins! I got to hear both heart beats! The babies measured 7w2d and 7w0d! So, my due date is a bit sooner than my cycle would suggest, I'm now due the 20th of May! We were planning on waiting until 10 weeks to start telling family, but it's getting really hard to not tell people - plus I'm really starting to show and I don't want someone to ruin dh and I being able to announce it to our families, we're debating telling them sooner. I'm living in the UK and all my family lives in the US so I think we're going to announce over skype. Any great ideas how we should tell them? Especially with it being twins?

Congrats on the twins! We had to announce it to my parents over Skype as well, as they live in another country. We announced it the day after we found out though, which was coincidentally also Grandparent's day or something. So we just said we'd not been able to tell them something the day before, because it was a Sunday and everyone was busy with church, but we wanted to tell them Happy Grandparent's day! 

If it'd not worked out like that though, my EDD is 2 days after my mom's birthday, so I would've worked that in some how. Like oh I've already decided what you're getting for your birthday, or something like that. 

My ORIGINAL plan was to send them a box with some children's books in it, and have a note on it to open over Skype with us. But they only get mail every 2 weeks, and we knew that in 2 weeks anything could happen, so we decided to just tell so they could have some good news =)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I had another ultrasound on Monday! The baby is still looking good! This time the baby was measuring 8w6d which would put the baby at 9w1d today but they wouldn't change my due date :shrug: So by my due date I'm 8w4d and by the u/s I'm 4 days ahead!


----------



## BabyMay

Hi ladies, I would like to join you. I am due May 1 st. I had my first us done on Sept 6 and we saw a heartbeat. I have not been sick or anything but really feel like I am showing because of all the bloating! We have another apt tomorrow. I am hoping for another us to give me some emotional relief, I want to see that heartbeat again since I have had no ms. But I will also be happy hearing it through a Doppler I guess. I will be 10w1d tomorrow. 

I work at a high school and I feel like teachers and students can tell or know somehow. I am planning on having my girlfriends over on Saturday to let them know..... So hard keeping a secret. I told my mom two days after I found out. I had a missed miscarriage in June so needed mom to be there to help! 

Anyone else go for their second apt yet? What did they do?

I am so happy and love to ready everyone's posts.... Though with my emotions I get choked up sometimes. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## padbrat

Yay loving all the good news from scans!! Wahooo congrats ladies!

Pixie... twins! Wow, congrats! My second pregnancy was twins and I def got double symptoms lol. Good luck with telling your family!!

Hey Sass! How are you doing chick? We have olives!! YAYAYYAYAY


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies!

Had a scan this morning and our dates have changed again! We are now told bean is measuring at 9w4d so due date is now 4th May! OH is loving it as he is a bit of a sci-fi geek so keeps saying "May the 4th be with you!" lol! When I told my mum she said so you will now have to starting thinking Han Solo for a boy and Leia for a girl! Yeah ok Mum! :haha: Haha!

Scan was amazing and the little one was waving it's arms and wriggling its legs like crazy! We got to see and hear it's heartbeat (although we managed to pick it up at home on the doppler the other night too!).:happydance:

Glad to hear so many scans are going well!! Good luck to everyone who has a scan coming up!

Here is a piccie from today's scan! Yay! :happydance:
 



Attached Files:







20121003 9w4d Baby Lloyd (2).jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## aknqtpie

That is hilarious!!! I love it... I am envisioning a Star Wars themed baby shower lol...


----------



## Jinbean

He has also started with "The force is strong with this one!" :haha:

I've just stumbled across this baby grow! tee hee!
 



Attached Files:







The Force is Strong.jpg
File size: 21.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## aknqtpie

I love star wars... Oh man.. now I am hoping my baby is born on May 4th .. that would be awesome!


----------



## Sass827

These scan pics are seriously so cute, they are even making DH jealous. Congrats ladies! 

Pad brat- we are olives! Ahhh! Cannot believe it. I'm just feeling unattractive in general lol. Gassy, bloated, pimply, and as tired as an old lady. Either I've lost my ms or I've just gotten used to it. Not sure. How are you feeling? When's your next appt?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

IluvRedskins said:


> I had another ultrasound on Monday! The baby is still looking good! This time the baby was measuring 8w6d which would put the baby at 9w1d today but they wouldn't change my due date :shrug: So by my due date I'm 8w4d and by the u/s I'm 4 days ahead!

If it helps, they explained to me that 3-4 days difference is normal, it's when you're 5 or more days off that they change your due date. That's why they changed mine. (At least, that's the way it is at my practice). And, I was also told that they wouldn't change it again - because accuracy goes out the window as the scans get closer to your due date. I was told at 20 weeks I could be as far as 21 days off!!! But, they're not going to change my due date again.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:
> 
> *Our Due Dates!*
> 
> May 1st: BabyMay
> May 2nd:
> May 3rd:
> May 4th:Jinbean
> May 5th: jtink28
> May 7th: Jo_2k, BellaRosa8302
> May 8th: Sass827, padbrat
> May 9th: aknqtpie, Moorebetter
> May 10th: bump_mad
> May 11th: IluvRedskins, MrsM423, misspriss
> May 12th: blueberry25
> May 13th:
> May 14th: Nicola27, shorty88
> May 15th: PregoSauce
> May 16th: Ruth2013
> May 17th: JYT, Jary
> May 18th: jamare, KrisSing
> May 19th: nevernormal, rrspatch
> May 20th: Curlyq111, cng1983, Olivialivie, babyface15, pixie23
> May 21st:
> May 22nd:
> May 23rd: CS2012
> May 24th: Jdub 1698, Magan85
> May 25th: megs23, Sunshine15
> May 26th: HisGrace
> May 27th: stardust85
> May 28th: CLH_X3
> May 29th: Hope39
> May 30th: happycloud
> May 31st: stripeycat5

Everything has been updated :) Let me know if I somehow missed you!


----------



## padbrat

Lovely to see that update Bella... look at us all!

Sass I am having exactly the same as you.... feel like a whale too... can't stop eating, spotty and normally I have clear skin, bunged up nose, HUGE sore boobies... but I am so happy! 

We officially have fetus's now - which apparently means little one... awww! And apparently our babies can now pee! Hahha


----------



## Sass827

I'm going for the heart beat tomorrow and I'm just so nervous there won't be one. My sickness pretty much stopped at 7 weeks (as long as I keep in eating, of course). I'm just so scared they will say I had a missed miscarriage or something bad. I'll be so much happier and comforted after tomorrow. Please send some good vibes my way!


----------



## padbrat

Oooo Sass you will be fine chick. I have barely had a spec of MS... and that was only because I hadn't eaten in the last 5 mins lol.

I will def send some heart beaty fluttery vibes to the USA just for you x


----------



## MissOleiane

BellaRosa8302 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:
> 
> *Our Due Dates!*
> 
> May 1st: BabyMay
> May 2nd:
> May 3rd:
> May 4th:Jinbean
> May 5th: jtink28
> May 7th: Jo_2k, BellaRosa8302
> May 8th: Sass827, padbrat
> May 9th: aknqtpie, Moorebetter
> May 10th: bump_mad
> May 11th: IluvRedskins, MrsM423, misspriss
> May 12th: blueberry25
> May 13th:
> May 14th: Nicola27, shorty88
> May 15th: PregoSauce
> May 16th: Ruth2013
> May 17th: JYT, Jary
> May 18th: jamare, KrisSing
> May 19th: nevernormal, rrspatch
> May 20th: Curlyq111, cng1983, Olivialivie, babyface15, pixie23
> May 21st:
> May 22nd:
> May 23rd: CS2012
> May 24th: Jdub 1698, Magan85
> May 25th: megs23, Sunshine15
> May 26th: HisGrace
> May 27th: stardust85
> May 28th: CLH_X3
> May 29th: Hope39
> May 30th: happycloud
> May 31st: stripeycat5
> 
> Everything has been updated :) Let me know if I somehow missed you!Click to expand...

Hi! Mine is on may 24th! :flower:


----------



## aknqtpie

Sass... My appointment is today, and I am nervous as well... This is my first time getting to hear it.


----------



## robinson380

BellaRosa8302 said:


> BellaRosa8302 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:
> 
> *Our Due Dates!*
> 
> May 1st: BabyMay
> May 2nd:
> May 3rd:
> May 4th:Jinbean
> May 5th: jtink28
> May 7th: Jo_2k, BellaRosa8302
> May 8th: Sass827, padbrat
> May 9th: aknqtpie, Moorebetter
> May 10th: bump_mad
> May 11th: IluvRedskins, MrsM423, misspriss
> May 12th: blueberry25
> May 13th:
> May 14th: Nicola27, shorty88
> May 15th: PregoSauce
> May 16th: Ruth2013
> May 17th: JYT, Jary
> May 18th: jamare, KrisSing
> May 19th: nevernormal, rrspatch
> May 20th: Curlyq111, cng1983, Olivialivie, babyface15, pixie23
> May 21st:
> May 22nd:
> May 23rd: CS2012
> May 24th: Jdub 1698, Magan85
> May 25th: megs23, Sunshine15
> May 26th: HisGrace
> May 27th: stardust85
> May 28th: CLH_X3
> May 29th: Hope39
> May 30th: happycloud
> May 31st: stripeycat5
> 
> Everything has been updated :) Let me know if I somehow missed you!Click to expand...

You missed me too :) I am May 13


----------



## brandiw

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Hello everyone! I thought it would be fun to start a thread for those of us who are first timers to being pregnant & due around the same time!
> 
> What are your due dates? When is your first appointment/scan? What symptoms are you having?
> 
> I'm due May 12th, my first scan & appointment is October 2nd (8 weeks, 2 days), and my symptoms are consistently sore bbs, cramping, SO TIRED, sciatica, bloat, gas :blush:, heartburn, and nausea.
> 
> Join in the fun! And, congratulations everyone!:happydance:
> 
> *Our Due Dates!*
> 
> May 1st: BabyMay
> May 2nd:
> May 3rd:
> May 4th:Jinbean
> May 5th: jtink28
> May 7th: Jo_2k, BellaRosa8302
> May 8th: Sass827, padbrat
> May 9th: aknqtpie, Moorebetter
> May 10th: bump_mad
> May 11th: IluvRedskins, MrsM423, misspriss
> May 12th: blueberry25
> May 13th:
> May 14th: Nicola27, shorty88
> May 15th: PregoSauce
> May 16th: Ruth2013
> May 17th: JYT, Jary
> May 18th: jamare, KrisSing
> May 19th: nevernormal, rrspatch
> May 20th: Curlyq111, cng1983, Olivialivie, babyface15, pixie23
> May 21st:
> May 22nd:
> May 23rd: CS2012
> May 24th: Jdub 1698, Magan85
> May 25th: megs23, Sunshine15
> May 26th: HisGrace
> May 27th: stardust85
> May 28th: CLH_X3
> May 29th: Hope39
> May 30th: happycloud
> May 31st: stripeycat5



I think I am missing! :winkwink:
I am due May 16th :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

MissOleiane, robinson380, & brandiw - Updated :)


----------



## BabyMay

10w1d saw baby moving on US. It was great! Love my baby already.


----------



## robinson380

BabyMay said:


> 10w1d saw baby moving on US. It was great! Love my baby already.

YAY! So happy for you!


----------



## Jdub1698

Finally on my way back home after week away at work conference. Ms got really bad and had to have a prescription called in by my doc to get through. Much better now though, as long as i take it before i try ro get moving. US on Tuesday at 3:30 and im so excited! Cant wait to see it for the first time!


----------



## Genki

Me too please! May 20th:winkwink:


----------



## Megan1986

I will know my EDD on Monday, my u/s appoitment was moved. Excited to see my little bitty baby!


----------



## Sass827

Got our first scan date! Oct 22! So excited. Any updates from aknqtpie?


----------



## Hope39

Had my first scan today and there was a
heartbeat!! I'm measuring 6w 5d, in complete shock as I feel like I did with the other 4 pregnancies, not pregnant!


----------



## bump_mad

got my scan date through goin on 29th oct woop very exited :) x


----------



## bump_mad

there are quite a few first time mummies in may isnt there :) x


----------



## Sass827

Pad brat- were 25%! omg! Can you believe it?! A quarter of the way there! How are you feeling? What's new?


----------



## Jdub1698

Went for my first scan yesterday and everything was great. Got to see and hear the heartbeat. So exciting.


----------



## robinson380

Jdub1698 said:


> Went for my first scan yesterday and everything was great. Got to see and hear the heartbeat. So exciting.

Yay...so exciting :)


----------



## CS2012

Please change my due date to May 30th. My new obgyn said this this is my due date.


----------



## padbrat

Yay for a scan date Sass! Wahooo

Congrats on all the lovely scan results Hope and Jdub!

All is good here... just waiting on the scan tomorrow... duh duh duh dah...


----------



## PregoSauce

Bad news from me unfortunately. I went for my 9 week scan and there was no longer a heartbeat. It appears to have happened within the last week, but I did not have any bleeding or other indications that it happened in that timeframe.

I will have a D&C in a few days.

I wish you all the best first time mommies!


----------



## robinson380

PregoSauce said:


> Bad news from me unfortunately. I went for my 9 week scan and there was no longer a heartbeat. It appears to have happened within the last week, but I did not have any bleeding or other indications that it happened in that timeframe.
> 
> I will have a D&C in a few days.
> 
> I wish you all the best first time mommies!

I am so sorry to hear that! Hugs to you :hugs: I know how you must feel. When I had my mmc in June I was devastated but after the d&c was over I felt better emotionally within a week or so. I waited one cycle then ttc.


----------



## IluvRedskins

So sorry pregosauce! Sending up lots of prayers for you and your family.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hugs: to pregosauce! I'm so sorry for your loss :(


----------



## nevernormal

I'm so sorry PregoSauce :hugs: I think after LTTTC a loss like this is even more of a blow :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

:hugs: prego


----------



## padbrat

So sorry Prego... what awful news. I know how you are feeling... this has happened to us in the same way and it is devastating.

Be very kind to yourself x


----------



## JennyBLove

Heyy all! Can u add me please :) May 20th! Going for 2nd appointment n hopefully scan on Oct 22nd. Si very nervous :/ hope everythings going well for my lil baby. 


Im sorry for your loss preggosauce :( hugsx


----------



## BellaRosa8302

JennyBLove said:


> Heyy all! Can u add me please :) May 20th! Going for 2nd appointment n hopefully scan on Oct 22nd. Si very nervous :/ hope everythings going well for my lil baby.
> 
> 
> Im sorry for your loss preggosauce :( hugsx

All set :) Congrats, Jenny!


----------



## Sass827

Welcome Jenny!


----------



## Jdub1698

Anyone got a doppler monitor? Did you rent or buy? I can't decide if its worth it, but I think is love to heart the heart beat all the time. Thoughts?


----------



## padbrat

J my Hubby has refused to let me get one... he says it will make me paranoid if I can't hear the HB one day... GRRR to Hubbys!!


----------



## Jdub1698

That's true that could happen, but at least then I could go to the doc and find out if something is wrong... I don't know. I havent told my hub about it yet, he'd probably day the same thing!


----------



## nevernormal

I'm not getting a doppler. I can definitely see how it could be fun, but it could also be worrisome. It's really not that long between the 12 weeks scan and when you start to feel movements... well about 2 months or so I guess, and after that the movements would be what I pay attention to anyway!

But, I've also never had a loss or anything (that I know of. Haven't had an ultrasound yet, but staying positive!). I know all the things that can go wrong. My mom had 3 miscarriages out of 6 pregnancies. But I'm just trying to stay positive and let nature take its course. While I'm still on my first pregnancy, and not experienced a loss first hand, I'd like to enjoy that and just be pregnant without stressing over everything. I'm sure if I had previous losses, or a situation like PadBrat's I would probably embrace technology a bit more to keep stress levels down!


----------



## padbrat

Thing is....he is prob right... I would want to check every moment of every day.. plus i am being scanned so often so I suppose he is right..


----------



## Hope39

I was only thinking about a Doppler today, i'm not sure if its the best idea i have had. I feel i need that reassurance inbetween scans because 2 weeks is a long time to wait for scans when you have had 4 recurrent losses, and 3 of them were mmc.

On the other hand, i'm not sure if the hospital would be too impressed if i rang up in a state because i cant find the heartbeat on a doppler, this happened to a friend on another thread and she went and paid for a scan as reassurance

I might chat to OH about it and get his opinion but i am becoming more anxious as this pregnancy progresses (assuming its progressing that is)

xx


----------



## Sass827

I'd love to have to have one, but got very discouraged at my dr.'s office. DH got us a special appt at 9 weeks just to go in for the heart beat and they had a hard time finding it! At the dr! They say I have a tilted uterus so it's hard to find. And it's like hunting a grape, then the seed inside the grape. The dr got scared and was going to send me for a us, but then tried putting her hand up there and lifting my uterus. Then she found it. It hurt and I know could never do that myself, so I'm pretty turned off to the whole thing. :(


----------



## padbrat

I have a tilted uterus too Sass... had to have an internal scan as the external one was way too fuzzy for an anatomy scan...

Hmmm I hate it when he is right... pah to men!


----------



## Sass827

Aw! PB! Were such twins! I heard it's supposed to right itself around week 12. Do you think that's right?


----------



## padbrat

I have no idea Sass lol.

Gah does that mean we will have to have dildocam the whole pregnancy??????


----------



## Sass827

Lol! I hope not! DH gets all squeamish whenever they put anything up there. He's such a baby. :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies I've been MIA for a little while. I've been going through a pretty emotional week(carried over from the weekend). My brother left for Air Force basic training yesterday. It was really hard to say bye to him and knowing that I probably will not be able to make the trip to Texas in December to see him graduate due to work (I'm a teacher), which means that I will probably not see my little brother until the end of March or beginning of April (at which point he will be here for 2-3 weeks, get married, and then ship to where ever he gets stationed.) On top of all of that yesterday, my husband's grandfather passed away. We knew it was coming but it still doesn't ease the pain. He's been my grandfather for 8 1/2 years (used to call me his grandaughter when we were just dating!) I'm just ready for this week to be OVER! 

How are you ladies?


----------



## robinson380

IluvRedskins said:


> Hey ladies I've been MIA for a little while. I've been going through a pretty emotional week(carried over from the weekend). My brother left for Air Force basic training yesterday. It was really hard to say bye to him and knowing that I probably will not be able to make the trip to Texas in December to see him graduate due to work (I'm a teacher), which means that I will probably not see my little brother until the end of March or beginning of April (at which point he will be here for 2-3 weeks, get married, and then ship to where ever he gets stationed.) On top of all of that yesterday, my husband's grandfather passed away. We knew it was coming but it still doesn't ease the pain. He's been my grandfather for 8 1/2 years (used to call me his grandaughter when we were just dating!) I'm just ready for this week to be OVER!
> 
> How are you ladies?

Hope your week gets better. Hugs to you! :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Sorry for your loss redskins


----------



## Jdub1698

Blood test came back and I found out I'm a carrier for cystic fibrosis. That was a shock. Now DH has to be tested to see if he is. If he is, 1 in 4 chance the baby will have it. Wow. A lot to take in... He's being tested tomorrow.


----------



## Sass827

Fx for you jdub


----------



## padbrat

ILuv so sorry for your loss... he will be looking down on you and baby from now on xx

J... OMG what a shock. If your Hubby isn't a carrier what are the odds then?

Sass we are nearly 30% there! Wahoooooo!!


----------



## Jdub1698

If he's not a carrier, no chance the baby could have it. That's what were praying for, for sure. 
If he is (which is 1 in 29, not great, not terrible) then 1 in 4 chance. At that point, we'll have the baby tested, probably with CVS so we can know as soon as possible. 
He did the test yesterday, they said we should know something early next week.


----------



## pixie23

nevernormal said:


> Congrats on the twins! We had to announce it to my parents over Skype as well, as they live in another country. We announced it the day after we found out though, which was coincidentally also Grandparent's day or something. So we just said we'd not been able to tell them something the day before, because it was a Sunday and everyone was busy with church, but we wanted to tell them Happy Grandparent's day!
> 
> If it'd not worked out like that though, my EDD is 2 days after my mom's birthday, so I would've worked that in some how. Like oh I've already decided what you're getting for your birthday, or something like that.
> 
> My ORIGINAL plan was to send them a box with some children's books in it, and have a note on it to open over Skype with us. But they only get mail every 2 weeks, and we knew that in 2 weeks anything could happen, so we decided to just tell so they could have some good news =)

We ended up telling our parents already, it was earlier than I originally wanted to, but people were starting to figure it out and I wanted to be the one to tell people. We ended up getting a couple children's books and wrote messages in them to our parents from the babies! Everyone is so excited! It's so exciting to finally be able to tell people! 

Have you only told family, or are you telling others now as well?

Jdub... the wait must be killing you. Hang in there.

I have a tilted uterus as well. If you ladies find out anything interesting let me know!
I get to meet my midwife for the fist time on Thursday at 10w4d. I'm hoping she'll do an ultrasound. I want to have it confirmed that they still have heartbeats and are growing. I've been so tired all the time and the MS is horrible - it's really an all day event for me and eating always seems to make it worse, I just keep hoping that I can count the symptoms as reassurance that things are still going well.


----------



## Curlyq111

Going for my first appointment/scan tomorrow at 10 Weeks, excited and nervous! The MS has eased off a bit, which has been nice, but I seriously am tired all day, I just want to stay in bed all of the time! I wish... :)


----------



## padbrat

Curly good luck with the scan! Looking forward to the piccy!

Good luck at the MW Pixie... I was there on Friday... lots of forms and info!!


----------



## robinson380

I have a tilted uterus as well.


----------



## bump_mad

how it everyone finding it now we are almost in the 2nd tri girls :) x


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! 

Had my NT scan today too! 

Going off previous scans we thought we were 12w2d but after today been told 12w6d so EDD has been changed to 30th April!

This little one wouldn't stay still or get into the right position either. They had me lie on my back, lie on my right, lie on my left and prodded my belly and finally the little one co-operated for long enough to get a piccie!

Any predictions on gender?? xxx
 



Attached Files:







12w6d(b).jpg
File size: 20.2 KB
Views: 5









12w6d(a).jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 7


----------



## robinson380

Jinbean said:


> Hey ladies!
> 
> Had my NT scan today too!
> 
> Going off previous scans we thought we were 12w2d but after today been told 12w6d so EDD has been changed to 30th April!
> 
> This little one wouldn't stay still or get into the right position either. They had me lie on my back, lie on my right, lie on my left and prodded my belly and finally the little one co-operated for long enough to get a piccie!
> 
> Any predictions on gender?? xxx

Beautiful scans you must be so happy :)


----------



## Sass827

I'm clueless on how to predict gender. Jinbean - your pics are AWESOME! Our LO started hiding when it was pic time, so they aren't as good as the views early in the scan. Got to see him wave though, which was great. Anyone who has guesses, please send them my way. Oh and she said we are measuring square on for may 8.
 



Attached Files:







1022121621_sm.jpg
File size: 26.5 KB
Views: 3









1022121620_sm.jpg
File size: 22.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Curlyq111

Just had my first appt/scan, everything is looking good! So relieved. I'm exactly 10 weeks, and they confirmed that my date will be May 20th.
 



Attached Files:







10weeks.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sass827

That's great curly! Your picture is so clear. Congrats!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats to everyone getting scans & beautiful pics!

AFM, I had my first stranger touch my belly! I was in Macy's maternity section & the sales lady put her hand on my belly and asked if I was due in FEBRUARY!!! I was like "uh... no... due May 7th" She was like "OH.... you're going to get BIG!" 

Have any of you had strangers touching your belly yet??? Reactions??


----------



## nevernormal

Curly I love how clear your picture is! I'm due a day before you but won't have my first scan until next week, at 11+4.

BellaRosa, I hate my stomach being touched in general. I'm not even close to showing at this point, but if someone catches me in the wrong mood and just does it without asking... :grr:


----------



## Sass827

Ew! Stranger danger! Did you freak?! I would!


----------



## Jdub1698

Such great news today for me! My doctor called and they got the test results back for my husband and he's negative for Cystic Fibrosis! So that means even though I'm a carrier, there is no way the baby could have it!!! YAY! Huge weight off. I was so happy I almost started crying. 

On the strangers touching you topic- my MIL told me about that before I got pregnant. She said as you get further and further in the pregnancy, it's almost like people don't even think your belly is a part of your body! Strangers just touch you all the time! So wierd!


----------



## nevernormal

Yay congrats Jdub!


----------



## robinson380

Jdub1698 said:


> Such great news today for me! My doctor called and they got the test results back for my husband and he's negative for Cystic Fibrosis! So that means even though I'm a carrier, there is no way the baby could have it!!! YAY! Huge weight off. I was so happy I almost started crying.
> 
> On the strangers touching you topic- my MIL told me about that before I got pregnant. She said as you get further and further in the pregnancy, it's almost like people don't even think your belly is a part of your body! Strangers just touch you all the time! So wierd!

Good news :) :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jdub1698 said:


> Such great news today for me! My doctor called and they got the test results back for my husband and he's negative for Cystic Fibrosis! So that means even though I'm a carrier, there is no way the baby could have it!!! YAY! Huge weight off. I was so happy I almost started crying.
> 
> On the strangers touching you topic- my MIL told me about that before I got pregnant. She said as you get further and further in the pregnancy, it's almost like people don't even think your belly is a part of your body! Strangers just touch you all the time! So wierd!

Yay congrats!!!! Must feel so good!


----------



## Sass827

Wonderful news!
Bad stuff on the stranger touching though. I don't think I could ever be ok with that.


----------



## Curlyq111

I must say that the general nausea has been the worst this week, at 10 weeks. I'm having a tough time doing anything except sleep or lay on the couch! I'm still resisting getting sick, but feel like I could all day. Ahhh!


----------



## Jdub1698

Curlyq111 said:


> I must say that the general nausea has been the worst this week, at 10 weeks. I'm having a tough time doing anything except sleep or lay on the couch! I'm still resisting getting sick, but feel like I could all day. Ahhh!

Me too, pretty much. I keep telling myself 2 more weeks and hopefully it gets better.... I can do anything for 2 weeks...


----------



## Shorty88

Hey I had my scan today I'm a week longer gone than what I thought so I'm 12 weeks 4 days I'm due may 5th x


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry your sick curly and J. Anything give you relief? Eating more, eating less, naps? Super congrats shorty! Must be so awesome to skip ahead. any ideas how? Like, do they think you o early?


----------



## padbrat

awww Jin, Sass and Curly lovely scan piccies! Curly your one looks just like mine at 10 w 5d... insisted on being face on the scan and refused to move lol

Jdub! Yay what a relief!

Gotta say if a random stranger came up to me and touched my belly without asking I would grab their ear... well if it is OK for them to touch me it is OK for me to touch them!!

So my NT scan is on Wed... pray and hope for me ladies.. I am high risk enough as it is... need a nice NT result please!! I will be 13w 3d so hopefully baby will pose for us lol


----------



## Sass827

Thanks PB! 
Good idea on the ear. I was trying to think of a good place to grab in retaliation. I like being prepared! 
I'm going to be thinking of you all day Wednesday. Can't believe we'll be 13+3. seems so far along! Ah! Yay!


----------



## padbrat

30% cooked Sass!!!! YAYYAY!


----------



## robinson380

I gave in and ordered a sonoline b doppler. It is supposed to be delivered today. I'm excited, anxious, etc....... I know the hb will be hard to find so I will try to be patient :)

Hope everyone is having a good day. It is beautiful in Tennessee--80 degrees and sunny. Wish I was outside and not at work:)


----------



## padbrat

How exciting Tour! My friend is lending me hers... and will help me find the HB too when we meet up! I have to wait patiently until the 10th Nov ... will be 14-15 weeks then.


----------



## pixie23

lovely scans ladies!

I met with the midwife yesterday, it was just lots of paperwork and blood work. I have a scan for the 5th and the babes should be exactly 12 weeks! 

I've been having a lot of abdominal cramps the last couple of days. Anyone else have quite a bit of cramping in the 10th week?
I think my hormones have been surging a lot, I'm nauseous nearly every day, but I've been very nauseous the last couple of days, and weepy too.


----------



## nevernormal

Pixie, I also started having more cramps & stuff around week 10. I think it's just our little growing prunes and the stretching of the uterus!

I know of one girl whose MS didn't start until around 8-10 weeks, and she had it all the way into early 2nd tri :/. I actually threw up for the first (and second!) time yesterday, but I'm fighting some kind of crap that DH has brought home to me from school (he's a teacher) and I think that's what made me puke, not hormones.


----------



## Jdub1698

Padbrat- when do you find out for sure that you're having a girl? (I'm thinking postitively for you!) You're further than you've gotten before, right? that's exciting!


----------



## Shorty88

Anyone else's morning sickness start to slow down at nearly 13 weeks?


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Jdubs... I am hoping the sonographer will give us a guess on Wed... if not I have to wait for 15-16 wks... yep you are right this is the furthest I have ever been! 

NT scan Wed... and am solo... urghhhhh!!!


----------



## Sass827

You've got all of us there with you in spirit PB! And clear out your inbox woman - it won't let me email you stinker! 
Pixie- my cramps were terrible in week ten. They used to be like cramps I'm used to, but during 10 and 11, it felt like hot fire. Made me catch my breath and want to stop walking. 
Haven't really had them during 12 though. I know between 10 and 12, the babies size triples, and I think that's what it's all about. 
Shorty- it's def supposed to slow in 13. Your basically out of the first tri, and they say the second tri is when most ladies feel their best! 
Were almost out of the first tri too PB! Can you believe it? I can't! I cannot wait for Wednesday to hear how your little lady is doing!


----------



## misspriss

Sorry I haven't posted in a while! 12 weeks today and things are going great, can't wait to move into the 2nd tri!!!


----------



## Sass827

Same here miss! Good to hear from you.


----------



## bump_mad

hey ladies..any of you want to join the fb group now we almost 12 weeks or over..

there is a lovely group of ladies on there and its nice to share the preg with others :) x


----------



## padbrat

I know Sass!! Apparently our babies can smile now! Can you believe it? How amazing is that! 

I will clear out my inbox.. I promise lol.

We should be transatlantic bump buds chick! 

I cannot believe it I have made it to 13 wks today! Am crapping it for Wed, esp as I am going solo to this NT scan. Please please please let it all be OK!!


----------



## Sass827

Heck yeah! Lucky number 7 is going all the way! Just force your doctors to work for you, and it will all be fine! I cannot wait for Wednesday for you!


----------



## padbrat

aww thanks Sass! You are right! PMA! Pickle is going to be perfect! I am so hoping they can take a guess at gender!

Is anyone else kinda feeling a bit normal lately? Like I just stepped off the hormonal crazy train!


----------



## Sass827

Def feeling less crazy. Still ready to cry at anything sad on tv though, and at warp speed. Happily eating anything, but still producing as much gas as a fart factory. I actually farted in front of the neighbors today! Thank god it didn't make any sound! Anyone else in the same boat?


----------



## Genki

Yes! Burping and farting. My husband thinks it's hilarious. Me, not so much!


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for the reassurance ladies!

I ordered some of those preggie pops online and they arrived on Friday. They taste good, but only seem to help with the nausea while I am eating them. I can't wait to reach the second tri! I'm hoping it will be sickness free and ease my anxiety that everything is okay with the babes. I haven't wanted to eat for about 6 weeks now, but I'm starting to get cravings - I think my appetite is finally starting to come back little by little.

What have you ladies been craving?
When I do want to eat, I've been going for oatmeal or raspberry popsicles.

PB- I can't wait to hear about your scan! Keep us updated!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wohoo!! We have a heartbeat of 159!!!!! We go back in 4 weeks!!!


----------



## padbrat

Sass and Genk... oooo yea... still purping like a good un! And the indigestion has me burping like a good one too!

Pixie I have had mad craving that are now starting to die down... silver skin pickled onions... crackers...doughnuts.... after eight mints... big macs.... you name it I wanted it!

ILuv great news!


----------



## Megan1986

Hey ladies! I have been gone for a few week here! I found out I am preggo on Sept. 16, and it ends up we were barely preggo, so I am due June 7. We are about 8 weeks 4 days along. Overall, I have been feeling really great. I have been having a little bit of off and on brown spotting, the doctor says not to worry at all, and I am going in for an u/s tomorrow. Praying everything is okay!


----------



## Jdub1698

Good luck with your u/s today. I'm sure everything is fine.


----------



## Sass827

Good luck Megan! Let us know how it goes!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Megan - added you to the front page :) Good luck!!!

AFM - Just realized, I'm a peach today! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bella!


----------



## padbrat

Welcome to peachness Bella!!

Good luck Megan!

Sass as promised... dress I am wearing for wedding... it is not as orangy as it looks in real life!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







3904802766594040_1.jpg
File size: 2.9 KB
Views: 25


----------



## Megan1986

About to get ready to go to my appointment. So anxious. Just want my little bean to be okay.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Padbrat - Cute dress!!!

Megan - keep us posted! 

Is it bad that I just looked at the peach in my ticker and thought that I'd really like to eat it?? I could go for a peach right about now... :haha:


----------



## Sass827

Oh PB I love it! So pretty! It's gorgeous! 
I feel you on the peach Bella. I think I caught my olive addiction from my ticker too!


----------



## Megan1986

Sad appointment. We are going to losing out little blessing. Thank you for the support ladies! Prayes for you all as your babies grow :) Love you guys!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So so sorry Megan! You all are in my prayers! :hugs:


----------



## padbrat

So so sorry Megan. Please be kind to yourself and we are all still here to support you x


----------



## padbrat

Thanks Bella and Sass! The dress looks fine from the front... but side on the porkiness is very evident lol.

NT scan today..... Ooooooo.....


----------



## Hope39

So sorry Megan, look after yourself x

Pad - good luck today huni, what time is your scan?

Afm, I need to be taken off the front page too pls, I lost LO last week 

Xx


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry hope. there really are no words for this. Were you seeing a specialist this time around? 

Pad brat- I'm on pins and needles! How did it go? Sending positive vibes to you all morning!


----------



## padbrat

Hope xxxxxx


----------



## padbrat

All went well... although the sonographer said I was difficult to scan as the ultrasound doesn't seem to transmit very well through me lol. So the initial nuchal measurement was 1.5 and then she measured a little further down the spine and said it was 1.8 and that was completely normal! Of course baby was as usual refusing to pose.... was far more interested in her feet and looking at us!! So again more weird alien piccies and no nice profile shot lol. She showed us her spine nicely and her skull and stomach, but would not turn for us for a piccy!!

Sonographer said that in fact I was a little ahead of my 13w 3d measurements by a few days.... but there was no point in changing the EDD at this stage... am so pleased she is growing so well!

In the first piccy she has her most frightening Halloween mask on just to scare you all!

Apparently I can call them tomorrow for my risk results....

I was just sad that my Hubby couldn't see her... but also blissfully happy!
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31 - 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 6









2012-10-31 - 13w3d.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Sass827

That is a healthy looking brain though! So happy for you PB! And it's very typical for little girls to be stubborn and not show you what you want. I just wish you lived closer so we could have a party and eat cake!


----------



## IluvRedskins

:hugs: Hope! I'm so sorry! You all are in my prayers!

PB: YAY for a great scan!!!


----------



## padbrat

Really? I didn't know that Sass... I did ask if the sonographer could have a guess at gender.. and she said no way not at this stage.. boo!!

OMG lets have a transatlantic cake moment... we just have to time it so we eat at the same time! Hahhaa

Sass!! Welcome to peachiness!! YAY!

Thanks Iluv!!


----------



## Sass827

I was thinking about you so much, I didn't even realize I was a peach! Haha! Thanks! A peach seems pretty big, right? 
21 days til my gender scan! I cannot wait to start shopping!


----------



## padbrat

Don't worry Sass! I will think of you! I have to say I am feeling quite peachy at the mo! How are you feeling! What is the first thing you want to buy?


----------



## Sass827

Feeling good! Lazy, but good! I've been online browsing like crazy, trying to learn about strollers and car seats. It's very overwhelming. This week I like the city mini stroller. 
But I think the first thing we will officially buy is the crib and dresser. We found great deals at Burlington coat factory, of all places! After that, I'm going to try to stop myself and focus on the registry, so I can give some other people a chance to buy for us. What about you?


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm I think I am going to have ease Hubby is slowly... so maybe a changing mat lol


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats on the good scan PadBrat! Sorry they couldn't make a gender guess but it seems like everything is looking up for you! When is your next scan?

Sorry to those who've lost their little ones. I know it's so hard :hugs:

My first ultrasound is tomorrow! I am constantly switching from being super excited to super nervous!


----------



## Hope39

I attend a recurrent miscarriage clinic. 

I've quickly learnt not to trust anything the nhs do though, they mess up at every possible opportunity with me, I will have to go private soon I think


----------



## Sass827

Your so funny PB! After our bfp, I got DH a 3 pack of onesies with his favorite football team on them. I knew it was a risk, but it was only $15, so I figured it was not. Big deal. 
Never- I had the same exact feeling. Please let us know how it goes tomorrow! 
Hope- I know nothing of the nhs, but I know tons about doctors. The best care will Almost always get you the best results. Does private mean you get to go to a specialist?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sass - I'm so jealous that your gender scan is in 3 weeks! My doctor won't even consider doing one until 18 weeks and they lean more to the 19-20 week area! I really want to know before Christmas so I'm going to be begging like mad to get the 18 weeks scan! I'm not sure I can stand 6 more weeks though! I think the baby is a boy but everyone keeps going based on the old wives tale that it will be a girl because the heartbeat is over 150. My gut still says boy though! Oh I was also going to ask who your husbands favorite football team is? I see that your from Penn. so I'm guessing the Eagles or Steelers??? We already have Redskin onesies too!

Have you all tried any of the gender predictions? There is one that someone talked about on the Clomid buddy thread called the eye vein test. I've copied in what they wrote: "look in a mirror, pull down your bottom eyelid in each eye. One of your eyes should have a "Y" or "V" shaped vein in it just under the colored part of your eye. If it's in your right eye, you're expecting a boy. If it's in your left eye, you're expecting a girl." They swear by it and said it has been right for her and 4 other friends. I've thought boy since I found out but sure enough my Y vein is in my right eye, so if it's accurate it should be a boy!


----------



## Sass827

Redskins- I am a big time Eagles fan (born and raised in Philly) but DH is from Ohio, so he is a big Bengals fan. Unfortunately, we live in Pittsburgh, but we share a mutual hatred of the Steelers, so it works. 
So yeah, my doctor would never give me an early gender scan! I'm paying for it at a private place so I can know when we go home for Thanksgiving and Black Friday. Mom has a $100 off coupon to the coach outlet, so I'm getting a diaper bag from there. I'm totally impatient and I have a need to be overly organized, so I need to know ASAP. All the gender predictors give me mixed results. I even bought the Intelligender. It said boy. I really hope its right. I'm going to go do your test now. :)


----------



## padbrat

Did you do the test Sass??? What did you find??? 

hey Iluv... Usually we have to wait until 20 wks here... just cos I am so high risk they will also scan me at 16 wks and hopefully we can find out then..


----------



## nevernormal

Everything went perfectly at the ultrasound today! :cloud9:


----------



## Curlyq111

Since I won't be able to have a gender ultrasound until week 20 (have my next at week 12, so will be too early), I'm thinking of going to a private 3d/4d place. Found one that offers gender analysis and other cool pictures as early as week 14, for $85. I think finding out that many weeks earlier is worth it, lol. Anyone else doing that?


----------



## Sass827

Congrats never! So wonderful!
I'm doing it curly. Read back a page or so. But I saw my doctor today and told her and she said 16 was too early. I told her I don't care. I have to try. 
So I did the test and I have a v under my right eye! But the v is not an exact v and the other eye s all bumbo jumbo. Is that ok? Anyone else try it?


----------



## nevernormal

Sass my friend found out she was having a boy at 16 weeks. It was actually a dating ultrasound as the midwife didn't believe her dates, but they were able to tell. And a girl on here found out she was "80% girl" at an emergency can around 16 weeks. Now she's 100% girl, but it's definitely possible! 

I have a little y shaped vein in my left eye. Team pink for me? Time will tell I suppose!

I'm not getting an early gender ultrasound. My doctor actually goesn't do the anatomy/gender ultrasound until 24 weeks, so I'll have longer to wait than most. But DH and I both kind of want to stay team yellow. So we might not find out until the birth!


----------



## Sass827

Isn't that funny? My doc gave me my script yesterday and told me to make it for 18 weeks. I asked about it seeming early, and she said it's just when they do it. :shrug:


----------



## Jdub1698

They do something here in Houston called "Jack or Jill" testing that you can have done as early as 12 weeks. It's just part of the NT screening that looks for downs, etc, but they also look for the Y chromosome. If you have it, boy. If not, girl. I've read a lot about it online and haven't seen a single person say it was wrong. I asked my hubby about it this morning and he looked at me like I was crazy when I said I didn't want to wait till 20 weeks... lol. I see my doc next week, and you have to get a release from them to do it, so I'll see if she thinks it's ok. The girls said their insurance paid for it, since it was just part of the NT screening. So that seems like a winner to me!

Here's the link for where everyone has it done. 
https://www.geneticstesting.com/index.htm


----------



## Sass827

Wow! I've never heard of that J! I wonder why they font just offer it to everyone?


----------



## Jdub1698

I don't know. It does seem like a fairly easy thing to test for and people could find out so much quicker. I'll update you after I talk with my doc about it on tuesday morning.


----------



## pixie23

sorry for your losses ladies. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I'm convinced that we're having two girls, before we even started trying for kids I had dreams that we had twin girls or a single boy, always one or the other. Now that I'm pg I've had multiple dreams where we have twin girls, but I've also had one dream about a singleton boy. DH and I think it means we're having girls now and a boy down the road. 
I have a scan on Monday and I can't wait! Unfortunately DH can't get out of work to go with me. 
I don't think they'll do another scan until 20 weeks, but I should be getting extra scans since I'm considered high risk because of the multiples. I'm really hoping they'll do a 16 week scan!


----------



## Shorty88

Hi all,

Iv moved the sec tri today since I was a week further gone than I thought, I'm 14 weeks I'm due may 5th 

Hope to see this thread in sec tri


----------



## Sass827

I think this thread got moved to the pregnancy forum, where it's not labeled by trimester. Could be wrong though. 
Aren't pregnancy dreams weird? I sometimes dream girl and sometime dream boy. I hope you get your two girls! When will you find out?


----------



## IluvRedskins

So have you ladies come up with your baby's name yet??? We are really struggling and then I realized that we only have 5-7 weeks before we find out the gender and it adds even more pressure on picking out the PERFECT name!


----------



## nevernormal

Redskins, have you thought about putting off the name discussion until you find out the gender? My DH and I haven't decided if we're staying team yellow or not, but we haven't discussed names yet. If we end up finding out, I see no reason to argue over both genders only to not use one!


----------



## IluvRedskins

We aren't arguing over the names, we just can't decide which one we like! We have a list of boy names that we really like, we're just having a hard time narrowing it down to one! We think we have our girl name but not quite 100% sure! Plus our parents would like to know what name we have picked since Christmas will be just a week or so away! I personally have found this fun and we have had a ball laughing over names that we could not even imagine naming our child...anyway to each their own! If we could know tonight what we are having, I would so do it!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Herro  I'm a first time Mommie, due on May 16th give or take. Finally over the fear and in the wiggling from head to toe for baby day 

Girl names 
Penelope May 
or
Charlotte May

Boy names
William Cade
or 
August Reed


----------



## misspriss

Boy name: (for sure)

Sean Allen

Girl name: (kind of sure)

Natalia Annemarie

We have had like no back and forth on names, we both loved Sean from before we met. The girl name, we were just casually looking at names, hardly looked and any but we both liked it so it is the girl name for now...but it may change.

We are not finding out, so we need to have one of each!


----------



## Curlyq111

I'm mostly waiting until I know gender before I start really think of names. It's tradition in my hubby's family to stick with the same male name, Thomas. No junior though. For girls, I like Gabriella so far. 

So, I got sick today and threw up for the first time, UGH! I've been riding the line for weeks, but today I crossed it. I thought it would start getting better by now, I'm at 12 weeks. Soon, I hope....


----------



## nevernormal

I'm glad your problem is just narrowing the names down, Redskins! My DH and I can agree on boy names, but not girl names (read: at all!!!), so if we decide to find out the gender and it's a boy then that's one less battle for us. If not, I guess we'll have to come to an agreement somewhere. My plan for team yellow is to come up with several choices for both (or just boy/girl if we find out) and name the baby after we meet him/her.

Even if we picked a name 100% before baby is here, I wouldn't tell anybody. I know some people love to do it. Heck, my sister is 1 month behind me and has her names picked out already. Maybe it's because I didn't hide my infertility journey from family & friends, but I am just really tired of the current culture of oversharing (aka facebook -- didn't share my infertility on there but it's just a tool for oversharing in my opinion) and just want something that just for me and DH. If we find out the gender we probably won't tell anyone that either.


----------



## Sass827

DH has forced me to keep the names a secret. His reasoning is that someone could talk us out of it, like oh this name person was a child molester, so we would have to change the name. 
I just don't care. For me, once it's picked, it's picked. I don't care if anyone else ever knew a jerk with our name. I didn't, DH didn't, and to me, that's all that matters. And this is a secret group, so I can tell you! :) 
Boy- berkley Michael 
Girl- Dylan Jane or Dylan Lorraine


----------



## pixie23

I should be finding out the genders in Dec, I'll be given an exact date for my 20 week scan when I go in for the nuchal scan next week!
We've started talking about names, we've had one boy name and one girl name chosen for a while since we struggled with infertility. It's tradition to name the first son, James - though no juniors, but if we have two boys we don't want to name one of them James. We have no name ideas for boys if they're both boys. We have two girl names chosen, but still need a middle name for one of them.

Hang in there curly, we're almost to the second tri!


----------



## robinson380

Hi ladies :) 
I had my NT u/s and bloodwork on 11/2. The baby was so active and sucking his/her thumb. Hubby was crying and I was just amazed. I asked the sonographer if she did 3d and 4 d and she was so sweet that she switched machines and showed us the sweet little baby. Then, she paused and said "umm do you all want to know the gender?" Of course!! She said she is not 100% because it is so early but she saw a "structure." So, pretty sure we are team blue. I will not be going out and buying things until the gender scan later on but very excited!!!


----------



## pixie23

That's so great! Congrats robinson!


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo! Team blue Robinson!

I am so impressed with you all decided names already... I just asked Hubby when we wanted to talk names and he said after 20 wk scan! Hahhaa

I then reminded him of his rubbish suggestions when we were thinking of naming the dog and he said I can pick the name! Hehheee

Had my downs risk and we are 1 in 620! YAY better than I expected considering I am an old bird!


----------



## Sass827

Robinson - you are one lucky duck! Congrats! 
And congrats pad brat! It's so nice that DH is letting you pick the name too!


----------



## robinson380

I am pretty set on a boy name Robert Patrick. We must use Robert because it is hubby's and my dad's first name :) but will not call the baby Robert. I just have to get hubby on board with it 100% he likes Liam.


----------



## Jdub1698

I went for my 12 week exam today and got to hear the heartbeat. 164-so exciting! She didn't do another ultrasound, and said she wouldn't till my 20 week visit. BUt she did say I could go do that Jack or Jill testing with my NT scan next week. So I should know what we're having in the next 2 weeks!!! We go for the testing next tuesday and then it might take a week to get results. YAY!


----------



## padbrat

So Sass... I am brave enough... how about you and the other lovely ladies here? LOL:haha:

First ever Bump Shot at 14 wks!

Who else is crazy enough lol?

J I didn't know they could see gender so early on! That is so cool! I asked the sonographer to guess at my 13w 3d scan... and she said no way could she guess... boo hoo
 



Attached Files:







14 wks.jpg
File size: 49.6 KB
Views: 7


----------



## nevernormal

I have no bump to speak of at this point! At my ultrasound the doctor said that my uterus should start moving up soon, and I may get cramping in the next 1-2 weeks while that happens and not to worry about it. So yes, no bump to speak of, and I can't even pretend like there is one given the confirmation from the doctor!!


----------



## robinson380

padbrat said:


> So Sass... I am brave enough... how about you and the other lovely ladies here? LOL:haha:
> 
> First ever Bump Shot at 14 wks!
> 
> Who else is crazy enough lol?
> 
> J I didn't know they could see gender so early on! That is so cool! I asked the sonographer to guess at my 13w 3d scan... and she said no way could she guess... boo hoo

love the pic :)


----------



## misspriss

I take a lot of bump shots. The following is a nice progression. I used to take bump pics in the middle of the day, so week 10 and 11 are all food-bloated, and you can tell because I am bigger at the top of my belly as well as the bottom. 12 and 13 were taken in the AM, after a pee, before food or drink. I am actually wearing the same shirt in both pics.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Love this bump pictures!!! I'll post my 12+6 picture from last week my hubby gets home with the camera! I'm almost completely in maternity clothes! I very rarely wear any non-maternity pants as they are very tight and most of my pre-pregnancy shirts don't cover the bottom of the maternity band on my pants, so I'm wearing maternity shirts too! That's okay though, it just shows off my bump more! 

Oh and all my Americans ladies on here, get out and vote today! I won't tell you who to vote for but your vote does count!


----------



## misspriss

I am voting after work. I totally forgot today was the big day, there has been such lead up when they said "voters are headed to the polls today" on the radio this morning I was like, what? Today? LOL. yeah...

I totally only wear maternity pants except sweatpants/yoga pants. My non-maternity casual shirts don't cover my belly with my sweatpants/yoga pants. The maternity shirts will, but not the regular. My work shirts seem to work but I am trying to add maternity shirts along so I won't just suddenly be without shirts one day. Plus they are comfy. They don't show off my bump too well though, because they are roomy in the belly, they actually hide it, while my snugger shirts show it off.

I noticed yesterday that my sweatpants I have been loving all along are suddenly tight. Like hardly fit over my hip bones tight. I guess my hips are growing too?


----------



## robinson380

I am sitting at my desk right now with my pants unbuttoned!! They feel so tight today. I think it is time to start wearing maternity pants. Loving my bump :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi everyone! Wow, I feel so far behind! 

This thread is under "Pregnancy Groups & Discussions" so no need to move to second tri! (Unless you want to, of course!)

NatalieBelle - I will add you to the front page! Welcome!

LOVING the baby bump pictures! 

AFM, I'd love to add to the baby name discussion! DH and I are staying team yellow, and we've had these names picked since before we were married:

Boy: Jacob Michael
Girl: Madelyn Grace OR Madelyn Beth... unsure of middle name still. 

I'm 14 weeks today! Yay for 2nd tri!!! ;)


----------



## Sass827

Cute bumps ladies! I'm going to post mine tomorrow morning. Promise. Even a male customer of mine called me out, so I know I'm looking really pregnant now.


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Miss love the progression pics! You can really see the difference!

Bella welcome to 2nd tri!

I am not completely in mat clothes.... I still wear normal work dresses, but they are mostly empire line and drappy!

Come on Sass! Post!!


----------



## Genki

Wow! What great bump photos. I am 12+2 and haven't had to worry about maternity clothes yet. I'm a bit thicker around the middle but still fit into my skinny jeans and all my work clothes. My stomach feels notably protruding today though so I might have to start looking at maternity gear soon.

I lost about 16 pounds in the run up to my wedding earlier this year so am hoping that my clothes from that time have a bit of lee-way in them because I hate shopping and the idea of buying a whole new wardrobe is depressing me!


----------



## Sass827

Not sure why this is so hard for me. I had to take the picture with my phone, email it to my computer and load it up from here. How do all of you load it on your phones? I have a droid and when I click, upload, it doesn't go anywhere. :(
Anyway, here I am, 14 weeks today and in the room that will be our nursery in the near future.
 



Attached Files:







1107121001a.jpg
File size: 29.1 KB
Views: 13


----------



## misspriss

Thanks Padbrat!

As for pictures, I have a droid phone. Mine has a "quick upload" feature, but you have to set it up. One of my google accounts (which you have to have for a droid phone) also has a picasa web account, where I upload the pics to. That way they are ready to post on the internet. 

When I go to my gallery and click the menu and select settings, one of the options is "quick upload for pictures" and from there you can add an account. If you don't already have a picture account set up, I think you would need one somewhere. Mine gives me the option to use a Facebook, Flickr, Photobucket, or Picasa account. Since I already had Picasa, I used that.


----------



## misspriss

Genki said:


> Wow! What great bump photos. I am 12+2 and haven't had to worry about maternity clothes yet. I'm a bit thicker around the middle but still fit into my skinny jeans and all my work clothes. My stomach feels notably protruding today though so I might have to start looking at maternity gear soon.
> 
> I lost about 16 pounds in the run up to my wedding earlier this year so am hoping that my clothes from that time have a bit of lee-way in them because I hate shopping and the idea of buying a whole new wardrobe is depressing me!

LOL I gained 10lbs before I got pregnant, so my clothes were on the verge of being too tight or already too tight to start out with! I've only gained 1.5 or 2lbs since I got pregnant though (healthier eating than before) but my belly is already getting bigger. Short with no muscle tone, that's my secret :thumbup:


----------



## padbrat

Wahooo! Sass you posted! Def bumpage... no bloat whatsoever you gorgeous slim chick!! And the room is lovely from what I could see... I would like to add my photo was taken in our hotel room the day after the wedding... my bedroom would never be so messy! HAHHA

Wow Miss that is hardly any weight gain! I think I put on 6lbs in first tri!

Gen... so agree.. buying maternity clothes is a PITA! All our shops apart from the local H&M are online only and as I am only 5ft 1 jeans and trousers are a problem so I like to try them on.


----------



## misspriss

I'm 5'0". I bought motherhood pants in petite from Gordmans (a shop that sells motherhood low-end stuff) and they were perfect. I tried on motherhood pants at destination maternity in petite, and they were longer than regular! So annoying. I have a pair of non-petite pants in the "to hem" pile right now, along with my jeans. :(


----------



## padbrat

Ahhh Miss.. I am in the UK, so not as much choice as you have in US.


----------



## Mirchi

Hi ladies, can I join? I'm pregnant with my first and I'm due May 9th. Had my NT scan last week and everything's just fine. Too bad we couldn't get to know the gender of the baby :( I'll have to wait for my 20th week scan for that. 

Today is my first day in 2nd trimester and I'm so happy and relieved! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

I've got you all beat! I put in 12 lbs in the first tri and will weigh myself tomorrow to see how much more has added on in the last week. Grr! I swear I'm eating at least 80% super healthy. What gives?! 
Shopping for maternity clothes is hard! We have a huge Macy's nearby and the maternity section is so small and it's all thats in the whole mall! 1 motherhood maternity an hour north and the rest is online. Oh and one pea in the pod but their stuff is just too expensive! I'm also 5'3", so it does make it so hard not to try anything on. :( 
Welcome welcome Mirchi!


----------



## nevernormal

Lol I ate like a horse for much of the first tri (and couldn't even stand veggies half the time -- I didn't really eat well!), and lost 4 lbs between my 8+4 appointment and my 11+4 appointment! I never had ms to the point of throwing up. I did throw up twice on 10+4 but it was just in the morning, and I was able to keep things down throughout the day, just took it easy. Surely that wouldn't explain 4 lbs! I wore the same clothes/shoes. :shrug:

My home scale seems to be creeping back up a little to my pre-pregnancy weight but I haven't really changed my eating and I'm actually drinking a lot less of my calories (was drinking tons of juice & chocolate milk before!). I'll be interested to see at my 16 wk (15+4) appointment how much it's changed again!


----------



## padbrat

Sass... like Never and as you know... I have eaten like a horse and most of it has been crap... (remember the Maccy D craving? Still have it!). I just cannot seem to face much healthy stuff...off my list is strawberries, chicken, cous cous, apples... all good stuff... on the bright side I have got into blueberries... not enough to counteract the crap I eat however lol.

I have a MW appt next week... the truth will out there in terms of my porkiness! Hahha

Welcome Mirch!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Girls, I completely agree! I've been craving fast food burgers and fries, but also fruits and veggies. It's all about balance, right?? ;) I gained 6 lbs from my 9 week to my 12 week appt.

Mirchi - Welcome! I added you to the front page :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Ugh! I'm jealous of ya'lls food cravings! I'm still struggling to eat and eat a decent amount at one time! We did fertility treatments to get our little one! I was looking back at my weight from the u/s at O time and I was 155lbs, our first OB appt I was 152, at 12 weeks I was 148 and b/c I went in today for some really sharp pains, I weighed in at 146! Going in the wrong direction! I just hope I'm hungry by Thanksgiving!!!

Oh and the pains were round ligament stretching...hurts like a booger too! Oh well, I just have to go at my pace from now on!


----------



## Jdub1698

I'm having all sorts of food problems. As I keep telling DH- "I got issues!" :) The only thing that really sounds good to me all the time is potatoes (any kind, but especially fried!) and sugar. Candy, cookies, any of that I'm good with. I haven't actually gained a pound yet luckily, probably because I eat a few bites of things then I start gagging and have to stop. I'm pretty hungry a lot, which sucks. but my clothes are for sure getting tighter. I'm wearing a few maternity shirts, and am about to move to the belly band for my pants I think. My work pants are getting a little tight! 

I do feel better today than I have in weeks, so I'm hoping I'm getting to the other side of this MS. That would be amazing!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo yea Red... those ligament pains are a doozy! I have had them since 10 weeks... plus the headaches have now pitched in for the last 2 weeks lol.

Jdub... me and you! I went to the shop today and stocked up on 10 bars of chocolate to put in my desk at work... cos I can't wait to lunch time for chocolate ... right now.. when I want it I MUST have it!


----------



## nevernormal

Redskins, this little baby is a clomid baby, so entry level fertility treatments. I think by my first OB app. (at 8+4) I was down 2 lbs and then went down the next 4 in 3 weeks. Now it's starting to creep back up... but I've never had strong MS or thrown up anything (besides the twice when I was sick the one week)! Just ate LOTS of junk. I was starting to worry that I had clomid quadruplets or something that were sucking it all out of me!


----------



## NatalieBelle

https://i45.tinypic.com/1yk6k7.jpg

My Tiny little munster


----------



## Sass827

Nice bump Natalie! 
I'm still eating mcd once or twice a week, but most days it's oatmeal, fruit, sugar free instant breakfast, eggs, string cheese, soup - good stuff. It's just wild how its packing on so fast. 
Ligament pain here too! Stinks! Hoping it doesn't continue the whole pregnancy.


----------



## pixie23

Cute bump pics ladies! 
I haven't been able to button my pants since week 6, and I'm pretty much in maternity pants full time now, but I've been able to continue with my normal shirts so far - I've just been layering a long stretchy tank under. I'm now evidently showing in all my clothes. So far I've lost 8 pounds, but over the last week and a half I've put about 4 back on. I'm finally starting to get some semblance of an appetite back.
I've been having quite a bit of ligament pain and headaches, but my MS seems to be easing off and now is primarily just in the evenings rather than an all day event.


----------



## padbrat

Natalie I love the piccy! Especially the wording that says 13wks and 1 day... how did you do that!

Sass... wahooo me and you on a Maccy D trip! Yes!!!!

hey Pixie... hope you and the twins are doing super well!


----------



## Nicola27

loving the bump piccies but i don't think i have a bump yet :( my work pants are getting tight but i think that's because i'm so bloated all the time. I had my nuchal scan yesterday and the sonographer said my uterus was starting to rise and stretch so i'm hoping my bump will make an appearance soon.

as for names - we have so many girls names it's ridiculous, but we can't agree on any boys names. i like names like Jack and Joshua, but my DH says they are boring and wants something a bit crazier. he's got it in his head to name a boy after the town we were in when we conceived. Crazy as we were in Poland at the time! :S

Hopefully we can agree on something, but we're not finding out the sex so lots of time to change our mind.


----------



## Nicola27

oh yeah! my due date has been changed! Bella please can you change me to 13th May? Thanks x


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Nicola27 said:


> oh yeah! my due date has been changed! Bella please can you change me to 13th May? Thanks x

All set :o)


----------



## nevernormal

Nicola, don't feel bad about not having a bump! Looks like I'm almost a week behind you, but I don't have one at all yet. Just today I was finally able to feel what I think is my uterus starting to pop up, and showed DH. He was able to differentiate where it was hard & soft, so I think that was it. Still super low though and I don't expect to show for a while! Of course I already have a little bit of extra padding that will hide it :haha:


----------



## pixie23

I can't believe we have women in week 15 already! Time is flying by!


----------



## MissOleiane

My first scan is tuesday and i'm so excited! So many things to found out!

DH is hoping for twins (because we did 3 rounds of clomid 100mg) but i just want a healthy baby!

It's funny because i was soooo nervous and scared of the first scan up until the 10th week of my pregnancy. I was afraid of a MMC or founding out that something was horribly wrong. Now, not so much. Much less stressed overall. Maybe it's because i have so many symptoms right now!

I hope everybody is having a great day! :flower:


----------



## Magan85

I had some spotting last night and it freaked me out only lasted about half and hour but went to get it checked out anyway. Better safe then sorry! Got a ultra sound done and the baby was perfect! Heartbeat was 158! I wasnt aloud to look at the screen but she gave me a couple pictures! Im so in love!!
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Sass827

Congrats miss. scans are the best! You too Magan


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all!
Had my NT scan, I'm at 13 weeks today. Everything looked great! It was awesome seeing the side profile, nose, hands, legs, of the baby. Kiddo was moving around like crazy, I've got a hypo one! The measurements looked in normal range, so I'm happy about that for the downs stats, still have to wait for the bloods to come back. I'll be 35 by delivery, and my hubby has an Aunt with Downs, so we were a little paranoid, but I think it looks good so far! Here's the scan we got today.
 



Attached Files:







13Weeks.jpg
File size: 30.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats on the good scan Curly!


----------



## robinson380

YAY curlyQ. Good news :)


----------



## Jdub1698

Had my NT scan today, so fun! The baby was jumping around, saw it move it's arms, and legs, it was awesome. It liked to have it's hand by it's face. the U/S tech said "looks like you have a thumb sucker!" I will get the results from the test in about a week, with the results from the gender blood test as well! I can't wait!
 



Attached Files:







baby12weeks.jpg
File size: 28.4 KB
Views: 6









baby12weeks2.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Genki

padbrat said:


> Ahhh Miss.. I am in the UK, so not as much choice as you have in US.

And I'm in Ireland and I imagine the choice is even smaller here. I'm also quite tall at just over 5'10" and I know my sister who is the same had difficulty getting trousers that were long enough for her. Maternity shops only ever stocked regular length. Just over 13 weeks now and still hanging in there with normal clothes. Weight gain varies between 5 - 7 pounds depending on the bloat at the moment. 

Get a scan tomorrow and I can't wait. Officially a NT scan but I really just want to see my bean. I've heard the hearbeat but it's not the same.


----------



## nevernormal

Awesome Jdub!


----------



## MissOleiane

Had my first scan today! Everything went fine, the baby was super active and the technician told us everything looked good.

She also said she was pretty sure the baby is a girl! DH and I are over the moon!

Hope everyone is having a great day!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on all the scans! Aren't they just the best?!


----------



## pixie23

Wonderful scan pics ladies!

I had the NT scan yesterday as well! My two little ones were so cute! They behaved when she took the measurements and they spent the rest of the time entertaining us by rolling around and swinging their arms. We even got to see one of them swallowing, it was so amazing. 
I'm starting to feel better day by day it seems, I can't wait to hit that second tri!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pixie - You saw them swallowing?? That's great!!! How cool!

AFM, I've been an emotional wreck today! I had to drop my puppy off at the vet this morning to get spayed, and I bawled all the way to work :( 

UGH and get this - I had to get a physical done for work at this generic walk in place (which I have a bad history with from another company). Anyway, the doctor says "you have trace amounts of blood in your urine, no signs of a UTI, you really need to call your midwife." He was asking me if I was having labor pains, vaginal bleeding, etc, which of course I said NO! And he must've told me at least 4 times to call my midwife ASAP. So naturally, I'm freaking out! I call, it's after hours, I do the on call thing and get my midwife to call me back, to which she says "This doctor doesn't know what he's talking about. I see it a lot in doctors that don't usually deal with pregnant women. Labor??? You're 15 weeks! Of course you're not in labor! And trace amounts of blood in your urine is relatively common in pregnant women - we'll keep an eye on it"


----------



## misspriss

At my first midwife appointment, at 10 weeks and 4 days, and I had trace amounts of blood in my urine, they said it might be nothing or might be the beginning of a UTI and to drink lots of water and maybe cranberry juice. I drank lots of water and never saw anything more, and at my 14 week appointment it was peachy - everything was great!

On that note, I had my 14 week appointment yesterday. Everything was perfect. Heard the heartbeat, 152 (it was 150 last time), my uterus measured right on schedule, my blood pressure was great, and my pee was awesome. I gained 1lb "officially" (by midwife measure, from last appointment). By my measure, I have gained 3lbs since pre-pregnancy, which seems right about right. Everything is great!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Bella. Sounds like a very inconsiderate doctor. If you're not feeling bad, don't let him freak you out.


----------



## pixie23

Bella - I'm so glad that it was just a goofy doctor and that everything is okay!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo what lovely scan piccys! Everyones babies are behaving and posing beautifully!

Me and you next Sass!! Wahooo bring em on!

Bella what a crap Dr!! 

Had MW appt and heard the gorgeous sound of baby's HB thudding away at 160 bpm! MAGIC!

Scan on Mon! Please please please let all be perfect and it be a girl!


----------



## Sass827

It's going to be great to see LO PB! You better give us pics ASAP afterwards!


----------



## Jdub1698

PB- we're all praying for the girl that we know it is!! Can't wait to hear the good news!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well my round ligaments are screaming at me. Seems that I am really sensitive to my uterus stretching and everything down there. Its like light aches, nothing really serious so I'm not worried about miscarriage but it is defiantly sore. Usually right when I wake up in the morning. I can't wait for my belly to go ahead and pop out there and really start looking like a belly instead of a thanksgiving dinner belly.  Going to finally make an appointment with a midwife next week. Getting excited hoping that my sweet angels daddy can make it. Things have defiantly been rough, since we aren't married yet and he is still busy with school and work in the neighboring state :/


----------



## Jdub1698

We got the results from our blood tests back and everything was great! 1 in 10,000 for downs and trisomy! And one other exciting thing... It's a girl!!! Were so excited! :pink:


----------



## Curlyq111

Fingers crossed PB, that everything goes perfectly!!

And yay Jdub, how exciting!!!!

Ahh, now almost at week 14, the nausea is finally better, I don't feel like gagging at everything! Headaches have been bad the past few nights, but hopefully they go away too :)


----------



## Sass827

Congrats J! Sounds perfect! 
Natalie- I'm in pain too. Really freaks me out though. I know it's normal but I get scared. 
Hope you stay feeling better curly.


----------



## babmab

I will happily take the May 2nd slot, if I may...!!


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on team pink Jdub!


----------



## padbrat

Yep Sass... tomorrow is scan day.. 9am. Oooo scary! Jdub so so so hope you are right and congratulations on Team Pink and an amazing risk result! Wahoooo!!

Curly yay for feeling better! Have to say these last few days I have been waking up feeling like I am hungover! Urghhh...

Hey Bab! Welcome!

Natalie... what a lovely photo! and I also have been having a lot of ligament pain and also cramps in weird places such as my bum and neck!!


----------



## padbrat

I am an avocado!!!! WAHOOOOOO


----------



## Sass827

I'm so excited for you PB! Congrats on team avocado. I'll be joining you in 2 more days!


----------



## robinson380

Anyone else getting horrible headaches?? I have had a headache since yesterday morning!! I have tried tylenol and caffeine neither of which have worked. Any suggestions?


----------



## Sass827

More water?


----------



## padbrat

Yea I have been having them too... apparently they are caused by changes in hormones... isn't everything?? LOL

Had an unofficial scan today and baby looks good... HB fine and Consultant happy. Must wait until proper scan on 17th Dec to know gender apparently... boo hoo.. and no piccies this time... but at least baby is doing well!

Sass next!!


----------



## robinson380

Sass827 said:


> More water?

I have also had a bottle of water this morning which would equal 2 8 oz glasses but I will defintely drink more. :)


----------



## Sass827

Can't hurt!


----------



## pixie23

Finally made it to the second tri!
Had a couple good days, but still battling all day MS. More than anything though, I've been having headaches and cramps (ligament pains?).


----------



## Sass827

I think you're supposed to drink 8-10 8oz glasses of water each day. I know its a pain to have to pee so much, but it will be worth it if it helps you toss your head ache. 
I'm so sorry to hear you still have ms pixie. I have heard it's worse and longer when you're carrying two. I've had lots of cramps too. I think they are the ligament pains and your muscles ripping open and your uterus thickening, etc. All sounds lovely, right? :nope:


----------



## Fusaritos

Hello everyone, can I join the group? 

I am 14 weeks pregnant, made it to the second trimester... not too many symptoms other than ligament pains (specially when I sneeze) hunger is subsiding (thank God) and feeling ok, but the tiredness does not go away. I am exhausted all day.....yawning at work, can't concentrate (all I want is a bed!), but overall I think I am doing great since no nasty symptoms for me :)

Happy and Healthy preganancies to you all


----------



## Sass827

Welcome fusa!


----------



## misspriss

Ligament pains are not like cramps for me, they are short lived sharp pains. I got ligament pain once when standing up too fast, and once when sneezing today. I think I will start having them more unfortunately. Midwife said to try and use my legs to stand and stuff instead of abs, and to hold abdomen when sneezing.


----------



## Curlyq111

Yeah, I got bad headaches for a week at week 13, apparently the increase in blood flow does that. But now they're gone, so hopefully they'll get better for you too!

I find out the sex in a week from tomorrow at 15 weeks! We're going to a private place that does 3d/4d scanning. For $80 they tell you gender, give you a DVD of the scan, and give you lots of color and b/w photos. I thought that was a pretty good deal, plus I can find out 5 weeks earlier, lol, and I'm impatient.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Fusaritos said:


> Hello everyone, can I join the group?
> 
> I am 14 weeks pregnant, made it to the second trimester... not too many symptoms other than ligament pains (specially when I sneeze) hunger is subsiding (thank God) and feeling ok, but the tiredness does not go away. I am exhausted all day.....yawning at work, can't concentrate (all I want is a bed!), but overall I think I am doing great since no nasty symptoms for me :)
> 
> Happy and Healthy preganancies to you all

Welcome Fusaritos :) What is your due date?? I'll add you to the front page!


----------



## Fusaritos

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Fusaritos said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone, can I join the group?
> 
> I am 14 weeks pregnant, made it to the second trimester... not too many symptoms other than ligament pains (specially when I sneeze) hunger is subsiding (thank God) and feeling ok, but the tiredness does not go away. I am exhausted all day.....yawning at work, can't concentrate (all I want is a bed!), but overall I think I am doing great since no nasty symptoms for me :)
> 
> Happy and Healthy preganancies to you all
> 
> Welcome Fusaritos :) What is your due date?? I'll add you to the front page!Click to expand...

Thank you so mich Bella Rosa. My due date is May 20 :)


----------



## Curlyq111

Yay Fus, same as me!


----------



## Sass827

Curly- loving how your impatient like me. My scan is tomorrow (16 weeks). I'm so scared baby won't cooperate. DH keeps saying he doesn't think were going to find out. I'm a bit paralyzed with anxiety, so instead of "keeping busy" I'm sitting tight like a deer in headlights. 26 more hours. Ahhh!


----------



## Fusaritos

Curlyq111 said:


> Yay Fus, same as me!

YAY!!!!!


----------



## pixie23

Met with an actual doctor today, I'm not even really sure what the appt was for, but I forgot my pregnancy file (which I'm supposed to bring to every appt), I was too busy trying to remember to bring a urine sample with me. The doctor wasn't happy that I forgot my file and would not stop reminding me how important it is to bring it, though he never even introduced himself to me. Then I was supposed to schedule my 20wk scan, but when I got to the counter she just took my paper and said, oh, that's around Christmas so I'll have to get back to you. I'm hoping they'll get back to me soon because they're horrible about mailing me a notice about my appts less than a week prior and it's hard for DH to take off work, and we have lots of traveling coming up in Jan.
I'm so bummed about the whole morning and kicking myself for forgetting the stupid file.


----------



## Sass827

Hope it works out for you pixie! Call if you don't get your letter soon!


----------



## nevernormal

I hope they send you a letter soon Pixie! Surely they already know when they won't be available for the holidays?


----------



## padbrat

Sass happy 16 weeks chick! Welcome to avocado!!! I know your scan went swimmingly... won't reveal your news though!

Welcome Fus!

Yea.. Pixie they do get steamed up over the file lol. My 20 wk scan is now booked for the 17th Dec! Wahooo!

Curly am slightly jealous of your private scan.. sounds a great deal!!


----------



## Genki

Welcome Fus! I'm due on the 20th May as well! Yeay.


----------



## pixie23

I can 't believe how many of us are due on the 20th!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Happy Thanksgiving everyone! I know everyone's not from the U.S. but I want you all to know how thankful I am to have you ladies supporting me through this new journey!


----------



## pixie23

Happy 16 weeks Redskins!

I have finally gotten around to it, here are the pics from my 13 week scan:
https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0003crop.jpg
Twin one is on the bottom and twin two is on the top!
https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0001crop.jpg
https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0002crop.jpg


----------



## babyface15

Hi ladies I haven't posted here in quite some time, but I just checked it out (haven't read back mind you) and I'm due May 20 as well! Yay for us!! :D
You know what's also odd when I went to get hcg levels done the nurse said there are going to be an awful lot of babies born the same time. Maybe it's a world wide phenomenon :D
lol


----------



## Eli Mae

I am due May 29th. This is my first and I am excited. I had my first ultrasound done at 10 weeks and got to hear my little ones heartbeat. That was a big weight being lifted. My hgg levels were very high also. I have my next appointment in a few weeks and I cant wait to see what has changed. I am currently in my 13th week. I am so aintsy to find out what im having. Well its nice to see so many due around the same time.


----------



## Fusaritos

pixie23 said:


> Happy 16 weeks Redskins!
> 
> I have finally gotten around to it, here are the pics from my 13 week scan:
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0003crop.jpg
> Twin one is on the bottom and twin two is on the top!
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0001crop.jpg
> https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/scan0002crop.jpg

Adorable!


----------



## padbrat

Yay Pixie... gorgeous twins... and they posed so well for their piccies!

Welcome Baby and Eli!

Happy avocado Red!

I am 17 wks today! YAY! I am an onion!!!


----------



## Baby Mac

14+2 today!! Had a minor car accident last Thursday & going for scan tomorrow to check bubbas ok - can't wait to see my LEMON again!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pixie! Goregois babies!
And congrats on the onion PB! Almost half way! Can you believe it?!


----------



## pixie23

PB congrats on 17 weeks!

I hope everything is okay baby mac. So exciting that you will get to see the baby again.

Anyone felt movement yet? DH and I have felt a fluttering, but nothing definite yet.


----------



## Sass827

Yes on the fluttering. Also, when I'm sleeping and I switch sides after a while, I feel her sink from one side to the other. It's pretty odd. Can't wait to feel a proper kick. In week 18, we will all hit another major growth phase again, so I'm thinking it will start happening then. :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sass - So I take it your little one is a girl??? I've been waiting to see how your ultrasound went! Maybe I just missed the post! 

AFM, I am having a terrible time sleeping at night! I think I felt a few flutters last night while laying in the bed but I'm not sure. They seemed a little high for what I would think would be baby movement but who knows! 

I have my 16 week appointment this afternoon and I am going to BEG for an 18 week u/s or 19 at the latest. I want my brother to know before he has to head back out to Air Force Tech School. He will be home for Christmas but my office won't be open and with him being in basic training right now, I hardly ever get to talk to him, in fact since he left, I've spoken to him twice! If we wait passed 19 weeks he won't be home and tech school is just as strict in the first little bit about phone call communication! 

On the bright side if I don't count today, I have 16 workdays until our Christmas break! Oh the perks of being a teacher! 

Hope you ladies are having a fabulous Monday!!!


----------



## padbrat

I know Sass... it is unbelievable isn't it... 3 weeks til 50% cooked! Wahoo

Yes I have felt movement.. esp in relation to noise or switching sides. Had check up at the hospital... thyroid now back in normal levels so my doseage of anti thyroid drugs has been halved! Wahoo! And got to hear baby's HB! Lovely and loud and as soon as the doppler hit my skin again.. what a relief! Recorded it for Hubby to hear when he got home :cloud9:


----------



## Sass827

Hey redskin! Good point on break coming up. I cannot wait! Yes, LO is in fact female. Still in shock. I was really sure it would be a boy. 
PB- yAY on the thyroid! so Excellent! This really must be lucky number 7. 
So DH and I are really struggling with middle names. Can you tell me what you think?
Dylan Jane
Dylan jade 
Dylan violet
Dylan Olivia 
Dylan Victoria 
Dylan Samantha 
Dylan rose


----------



## NatalieBelle

I should have my ultrasounds in about 4 more weeks, going to go ahead and wait till week 20 for my next and last ultrasound  First one was when I was 6 weeks for concerned reasons. Next is to determine if its an angelic boy or girl. Since Mr. Daddy pants can't let it be a surprise.


----------



## misspriss

Sass827 said:


> So DH and I are really struggling with middle names. Can you tell me what you think?
> Dylan Jane
> *Dylan Jade *
> Dylan violet
> Dylan Olivia
> Dylan Victoria
> Dylan Samantha
> *Dylan Rose*

Bolded my favorites. I think it has to do with syllables, I like all the one syllable names but Jane, but the two or three syllable ones just don't go as well, in my opinion.


----------



## pixie23

I agree with misspriss. Those are the two names that sounded the best to me, the shorter names seem to have a better flow.

Coincidence that I asked about the kicks yesterday because I definitely felt a strong kick while I was at the movies and if I sit or lay for any amount of time I can feel them moving around. DH was even able to feel some kicks!


----------



## Firestar

I'm due 18th May with my first :)


----------



## padbrat

Oooo I like Dylan Rose... that is my favourite Sass!

Yay for kicks Pixie!

Welcome Fire 

Nats the wait is a nightmare! Mine is not til 17th Dec...


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies, 

I had my appointment yesterday and have an u/s date for Dec. 17th at 4pm EST! I'm so ready for the next 20 days to go by!!! We got to hear the heartbeat again yesterday and it was 150 bpm! 

Sass - I like Dylan Rose the best but that's just me! 

We are still having a terrible time picking a name! I really want one picked out before our scan date so I can say "oh, ________ will be here in May!" Is that silly? We're down to Blake, Logan, Lucas, and Wyatt if it's a boy. I really like Mattison Nora for a girl (Nora is a definite) but DH's not sold on the spelling of Mattison. He's afraid it will be too hard for her to explain. What do you all think?


----------



## Sass827

I love your boy names! Mattison is different, but I'm a big fan of different. I have an unusually spelled name too and I find it just makes people want to talk about it, which I think is really fun. 
I like Dylan rose too! Let's see if I can get DH on board.


----------



## Curlyq111

We had our 4d ultrasound today at exactly 15 weeks. And....it's a boy!! SO glad to be able to say HE instead of IT. It was pretty awesome seeing him move all around, and seeing his face and tiny fingers. Here's just a few pics, we got tons and a DVD of the whole thing!
 



Attached Files:







15WksBOY!.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 9









15WksBOY!2.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Sass827

Congrats curly! Finally figured out how to post my us link https://youtu.be/nIGVsfu1CqI


----------



## Sass827

New link: https://youtu.be/qL4DXGaUEHw


----------



## padbrat

Oooo wow Curly! Amazing piccies! Congratulations on Team Blue sweety!

ILuv that the same day I have my scan too!! This is my big one at 20 wks to check all is well... so no doubt I will be a quivering wreck! I love you boy names... Lucas and Blake are my favs! Great choices!

We are still not much further on on terms of names... am really struggling. So far my fav is Scarlett Freia Hope (Frances and Patricia my 2 Nans - hence the spelling of Freia).... and Harrison for a boy... Hubby isn't being very keen on any names I come up with. Also like Serena... *sigh I can see this baby being born and still not having a name!


----------



## pixie23

Congrats on team blue curly! What wonderful pics!


----------



## Sass827

I love your names PB! What's a name that interests DH?


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Curly! 

PadBrat, I dread having to have a serious name discussion with my DH! In the past we've barely agreed on any names at all.


----------



## Jdub1698

The name thing is hard for sure. We've had our girl first name picked forever (it's Taylor, which is my husband's middle name, and a family name, but I like it better for a girl- don't tell his mom!):winkwink: But we're struggling with middle names. My SIL was talking about Kennedy before she had her son, and we both really like that, but she flipped when I mentioned it. She said it's her name! She might not even have more children! And she may never have a girl! Then said said "I can't believe you'd waste Kennedy on a middle name anyway!" whatever. so we're back to square 1. lol


----------



## NatalieBelle

So I got to hear my sweet babys humming bird like heartbeat today, 145 per minute. I also found out that when I had a ultrasound around 6 weeks at the hospital for worried reasons, that they found out I seem to have a bicornuate uterus. But for some stupid reason they failed to mention that at the hospital. My midwife was even surprised that they withheld that information. So hopefully its not majorly heart shaped, but that would explain why I have much more intense stretching pains. But so far my little one is wiggling around nicely


----------



## Magan85

Jdub1698 said:


> The name thing is hard for sure. We've had our girl first name picked forever (it's Taylor, which is my husband's middle name, and a family name, but I like it better for a girl- don't tell his mom!):winkwink: But we're struggling with middle names. My SIL was talking about Kennedy before she had her son, and we both really like that, but she flipped when I mentioned it. She said it's her name! She might not even have more children! And she may never have a girl! Then said said "I can't believe you'd waste Kennedy on a middle name anyway!" whatever. so we're back to square 1. lol

Kennedy will be our middle name if we have a girl! Its not a waste of a middle name! For me it is a middle name in honour of my father Ken who passed. If we have a boy his middle name will of courses be Kenneth. My brother used Kendra as a middle name for his girl. Its nice that theres so many names taht we can use :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Love the names ladies! Lucas is high on my boy name list as well but we are decided on Jacob Michael for a boy. As for a girl we like Madelyn but we aren't sure if Madelyn Grace or Madelyn Beth. Opinions?? 

As for movement - ive finally felt baby!!! 3 good kicks last night in a row- was the best birthday present ever! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

I like Madelyn Grace! I love your boy name too! Yay for baby kicks and happy birthday!


----------



## nevernormal

I prefer Madelyn Grace as well =)


----------



## robinson380

I really like Robert Patrick. My OH and Dad's first names are Robert, but we would call him Patrick :)


----------



## padbrat

Names are such a contentious issue aren't they! LOL

Sass... I have no idea what names Hubby likes... he hasn't said any .. his only input is.. make it easy to spell!! Mwahhaa idiot!!

I like Madelyn Grace too... always reminds me of that epitomy of elegance Grace Kelly!

Bella.. yay for kicks.. I felt this one at 17 wks too! Happy Birthday! 

Nat I have a heart shaped womb too... unless it is very severe I don't think it is anything to worry about x

Aww Patrick.. a nice name too Robinson


----------



## NatalieBelle

She called today and confirmed that it was mild and shouldn't be a problem. I don't think the little one is having to select only one side at all, since earlier today the humming bird was right in the center before I took a nap, then right to the right side for nap time


----------



## Sass827

I'm liking the sound of Madelyn Grace as well! 
PB- boys! Grr! No better than they were in grade school sometimes!
Sometimes I think I feel flutters, but I'm not usually 100%. I want definitive movement! I'm sure once I have it, I'll be griping, but for now, I just really want it.


----------



## pixie23

It's interesting, once I felt the first definite kick I was able to tell what was a flutter vs gas. It will probably happen very soon Sass.
I don't think the kicks will be a disturbance until my whole belly is morphing when they move!


----------



## padbrat

Here here Sass... tell me about it... pah men!!!

Are you feeling flutters chick? Some don't feel anything until 20 odd weeks... I am also looking forward to Hubby feeling the kicks too x


----------



## misspriss

I'll be 17 weeks tomorrow and not feeling so far.

Midwife says around 20 weeks should be expected since this is my first.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hello ladies! More news from me - DH was able to feel baby kick last night!!! He had to kind of push his hand into my belly where I was feeling baby move, but he said he could feel it! So crazy!!! :happydance:

Told my mom - she was like "Are you sure you're not farther along than you think??" :haha:


----------



## padbrat

Oooo how exciting Bella... My Hubby is desperate to feel baby move!

AFM we had our Christmas Ball... at Hubby's mess. All very formal. Managed to get into one of my old ball gowns from when we were in Germany and I was much bigger. Even tried it on the morning of the ball and all was good. So merrily got ready and 5 mins before we left put the dress on and got Hubby to zip it up.....he proceeded to rip the bloody zip from the dress!!! And our friends arrived at that moment!! I was furious! So instead I have a long black evening gown that is in a stretchy material ... not what I would normally wear for a formal ball, but what could I do? So I begrudgingly wore that..... of course everyone could see I was pregnant ... it was so obvious I had people asking me all night, but you know what? It was a relief to tell people and even Hubby told people who asked too. What was even nicer was the compliments I got, I was so surprised! We had a great night and I had a little bit of a dance. At one point they had an opera singer sing and baby went nuts! Kicking and wriggling.... my Husband's Dad who has now passed away loved opera. Maybe she has inherited that from him? xx

Anyway I lasted to 3.30 am and was still up at 5am because that is when she likes to wake me!

Ooooo I am a sweet potato today!


----------



## nevernormal

Happy sweet potato PadBrat!


----------



## padbrat

Thank you Never!


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all,
Haven't been on in a while, been a rough week and not sure what to do from here. The night of the ultrasound, Tuesday, I got a high temp and chills, with some diarrhea. Then all day my temp kept spiking high (highest went to 102.7) and it would come down with tylenol. But my ob said go to er that night since it was so high, so I went and they basically just gave fluids and checked his hb, which was a little higher (167) but still strong. Went home Thurs morning, had off and on temps that day, diarrhea got really bad. Temps finally went down, but ever since, I can't eat anything. It instantly goes through my body. Apparently it's gastroenteritis. I'm staying relatively hydrated, but haven't digested any food since Tuesday. I'm getting worried, doesn't seem to be improving. :( My doc just keeps saying to stay hydrated,and I'm going to her for an us tomorrow to make sure little one is ok. I'm so frustrated!
Anyways, had to vent a little.


----------



## Sass827

Oh congrats on club potato PB! And on letting the cat out of the bag. Must be such a relief! 
So sorry your sick curly! Can you take Tylenol? Trying the brats diet? 
Spent the weekend with DH dad and family. Was nice. Much activity in the tummy too. Felt like rubber band snaps sometimes? Weird... Also some good flutters too. I think she did a summersault tonight too. ;)


----------



## pixie23

I hope you start feeling better soon curly!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Sass! How are ya! Send me a PM chick!

Curly how miserable! I hope they can stabilise everything for you... at least you are staying hydrated.. can you use diaralite or something that has all of the vitamins and minerals in that need replacing? Check if they are safe to use in pregnancy but that could be something in the short term...


AFM.. well Hubby is away again...I decided to have another crack at the doppler thingy last night before he went and Hubby tried for the first 30 secs got bored and said shall we give up after all he could pick up was my HB and the placenta. So I had a go and there she was... just below my belly button... galloping along at 159 bpm! Awww was lovely to hear and Hubby just melted bless him xx


----------



## pixie23

PB - that's so exciting!!!


----------



## padbrat

Awww thanks Pixie! xx


----------



## pixie23

Midwife appt tomorrow. I've got to start compiling all my questions! Really excited to check back in with them even though I'm not getting a scan or anything.


----------



## Sass827

Enjoy it pixie!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies - I just wanted to say that although I don't always have time to post/comment on everything you all have said, I really enjoy reading about all of you and how you are doing! 

I'm so excited for all of us!!! :D


----------



## nevernormal

Bella I just saw in your signature that you are team yellow! My DH and I have decided to do the same =)


----------



## pixie23

Midwife apt went well. I got all of my questions answered, I can't believe what a relief it is to not have them stewing in my head all day. I got to hear the two heartbeats, but it took a while because they kept kicking the doppler :cloud9:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Pixie- Yay for a great appointment and how funny that they kept kicking the doppler! 

Bella - I'm like you. I read every post but usually am just scanning it and don't have time to post back!

I think it's awesome that we are all almost half way!!! Happy Wednesday everyone!


----------



## nevernormal

Pixie, how cute they were kicking the doppler! I've still not felt any movement.


----------



## Sass827

Yay Pixie! 
Check out my ever expanding belly!
 



Attached Files:







14-18weeks.jpg
File size: 126.6 KB
Views: 15


----------



## misspriss

Oh Bella and Nevernormal, I'm team....well I'm not finding out either! I hate the color yellow (almost as much as I hate orange!).

I could have swore I felt a little movement (just flutters/air bubbles) yesterday, but nothing since and it happened so fast it is hard to tell. It just couldn't have _been_ anything else! I can't wait for it to happen again!


----------



## nevernormal

I don't care for yellow either, I like saying I'm team purple, since pink+blue = purple, and I'm obviously one or the other! Makes most sense to me. I don't know how you can be yellow for 9 months and then turn into pink or blue :rofl: 

But anyway, I got told on another thread that team purple is reserved for moms with b/g twins.... even though I've totally stalked the multiples thread in the past (I was on clomid for annovulation, and was secretly hoping for twins!), and know 2 b/g twin moms in real life and NEVER heard of anyone referring to that as team purple. Whatever. We can be team green, I suppose.


----------



## padbrat

You can be whatever team colour you want Never! Esp here I am sure we all don't mind if you want to be Team Purple!

Aww Bella... I am excited too!

Pixie how cute the twins were kicking the doppler!

Miss sounds like the starts of movements to me... that was how mine started!... I found loud noises set off movement.

Sass ... compared to you with your neat bump I am a bloomin whale! How did you do the piccies all together with the text? That is brill... tell tell tell!


----------



## nevernormal

Gorgeous bump Sass! I guess I missed it before with the page change.


----------



## misspriss

Well I was sitting at my quiet desk doing absolutely nothing at work. So I'm trying that again today to see if I feel it again :haha:

Yes I will say team purple. Team green sounds like some economic or environmental clean up team or something to me!


----------



## Sass827

Thanks girls! I teach graphics so I did it in photoshop. :)


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lol I'm not a yellow or green fan either! As a matter of fact I'm already spreading that I don't want yellow or green clothes either & hope that gets around to people for the future! Am I bad?? :haha:


----------



## nevernormal

No that's not bad Bella! Will you be having a baby shower? I'll only be having one at my church, so I need to talk to the church secretary and see if they will be okay scheduling it after baby arrives. I don't want a bunch of gender neutral clothing. I'll buy enough onesies and things to make do before until then!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

nevernormal said:


> No that's not bad Bella! Will you be having a baby shower? I'll only be having one at my church, so I need to talk to the church secretary and see if they will be okay scheduling it after baby arrives. I don't want a bunch of gender neutral clothing. I'll buy enough onesies and things to make do before until then!

That's nice! My mother in law had asked if I wanted mine after the baby - but I want all of the other stuff before the baby comes, so I'm all set (the basics - strollers, carseats, bassinets, etc). So yes, I am going to have a baby shower! Probably one at work too. That way, whatever we registered for that we don't receive, we can buy it ourselves before the baby arrives. As for clothing, when the time gets closer, I'm planning on buying a few boy and a few girl outfits, then returning what I don't need after Baby is born!


----------



## nevernormal

I guess we have to provide all the basics ourselves anyway. I doubt I'd get anything like that at my shower, and the big stuff I DO want gender neutral to hopefully be used for future children. Other stuff, clothing, pacifiers, toys, weaning stuff, bath stuff... I'm sure we can make do until the shower!


----------



## pixie23

I should be having 2 showers, one through my church and one put on by my close friends, I'm hoping to have at least one of them before the babies arrive because I heard it helps cut down on unnecessary buying - and it will help me restrain myself from buying so much early on!
Right now we're just looking into purchasing the large items we'll need, the cribs, car seats, and the stroller. I'm sure our parents and grand parents would like to help us out with the large purchases but as we're in a different country it complicates things.


----------



## padbrat

Hmm I like the idea of baby showers.... we just don't tend to have them here... which is a shame.


----------



## nevernormal

Pixie, I do like the idea of having one before to cut back on unnecessary buying, but I figure if I can't live without it for 3-4 weeks or so then it's necessary!! My parents live in another country, and my sister is due a month behind me (and she lives 18 hrs away). I know they'd probably like to contribute for something big but they're going to have to be paying their travel expenses to come visit me, my sister, plus taking care of things they need to at home (my dad will have to go back home between my baby & my sister's). Plus with two grandbabies coming around the same time there's no way I'd expect them to contribute anything significant towards baby items. That's okay though! I'd rather them get to meet baby then to buy baby a place to sleep. 

DH's family... well it's complicated, but they really don't have the money to get us anything, or if they did it would likely be second hand. I don't have any problems with the concept of used stuff but I would definitely be more choosy than they are. They live 14 hrs (driving) away from us so likely their biggest monetary contribution will be coming to meet their first grandchild. 

PadBrat, even though you don't have showers do friends and family tend to get small gifts for the baby? Like an outfit or something?


----------



## Jdub1698

You guys are so brave waiting it out on the gender. I am WAY too much of a planner, I couldn't stand it. I'm so glad we already know.

We'll probably have a few showers here, I guess I didn't realize that was a US thing only. I know for sure I'm having 1 in my hometown (where my parents live and 8 hours from where I live now), 1 big one with family and friends here in Houston, and likely 1 at work. We're really lucky, I think. When we got married, we had 5 showers...

I'm also getting lots given to me, which is awesome! My SIL just had her baby in September, so there is lots she'll be done with that I'll be ready for. That's going to work out awesome!


----------



## nevernormal

Jdub if my family wasn't scattered all over the U.S. (and the rest of the world!) I'd probably be having more than one. As it is, family will probably just send me gifts.... so I'll still get them, but not at an official shower.


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry you not have a shower PB! I wonder if you an still register to getsomee of the benefits? Like I know pottery barn gives you 10% off on all items on your registry and an additional 10% back in pottery barn cash. My neighbors set up a fake registry for their second baby just to get the perks.


----------



## padbrat

Yes, I think we will probably get some gifts from family and close friends... like blankets or baby grows or stuff like that... so that is nice.

My Dad has announced he is coming to see us next weekend for the first time in months... we were going to send a book with a letter from baby for Christmas so I could put a 20 wk scan picture in and we would know if we were having a boy or a girl... now I guess we can't do that.... he will know as soon as he sees me. It is a shame about the surprise... will be interesting to see his reaction as I am sure he had given up on us ever having a child.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh padbrat that's so exciting though!!! How wonderful to tell him!!! Hes going to be over the moon for you!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Can't wait to hear his reaction padbrat! I know it's not the way you wanted to tell him, but I'm sure he'll be ecstatic anyway =)


----------



## Sass827

You should have a camera ready when he walks in, flash your bump, then snap his pic! I'm sure it will be a moment to remember!


----------



## pixie23

So yesterday I found out about a private clinic that does ultrasounds. Since I still don't have a date for my 20 wk scan I was worried that DH might be out of town for that scan and we really wanted to find out the genders together. Sooooo.... we had a scan today and found out that we're team blue X 2!

Neither of us were expecting two boys, but we could not be more happy. Now if only we can come up with some names!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Pixie!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Pixie!!!


----------



## Sass827

Oh wow! Congrats pixie!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats, Pixie! That's wonderful!!! 

:blue::blue:


----------



## Jdub1698

Congrats pixie! Twin boys, what fun you're in for!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Tuesday I go for my lab test and pap ICK :/ I just want the next 5 weeks to speed by so I can see if my sweet angel is a boy or girl. My mother wasn't kidding, Closer you get to the 20 week mark the slower the weeks seem to go by.

P.s. Congrats on the sweet twin boys Pixie


----------



## pixie23

I'm an onion! I can't believe how fast time is flying by! We're all in second tri now! How are you ladies feeling?


----------



## padbrat

Wow massive congratulations Pixie! Twin boys!!

Yep here we all are in second tri thank heavens! 

Yes I think he will be happy... I am just disappointed that I won't be able to tell him in the way I wanted to... and that means that I will have to tell my Mum at that time too... again, it won't be in the way I wanted to. 

However, so long as my baby is healthy and normal... who cares!


----------



## padbrat

YAY for mangoes!!!!!


----------



## robinson380

pixie23 said:


> So yesterday I found out about a private clinic that does ultrasounds. Since I still don't have a date for my 20 wk scan I was worried that DH might be out of town for that scan and we really wanted to find out the genders together. Sooooo.... we had a scan today and found out that we're team blue X 2!
> 
> Neither of us were expecting two boys, but we could not be more happy. Now if only we can come up with some names!

Pixie Congrats to you and hour hubby!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm feeling much better than I did in the first tri. Not as tired, and I swear my baby kicked my hand last night before I went to sleep.


----------



## nevernormal

I'm not as tired as 1st tri, but also not sleeping as well as I did in 1st tri. So I'm still tired, it's just a different kind of tired. 

I think my baby must just be sitting low at this point. I'm not showing at all, and during the day I feel like I have to pee a lot, and half of those times there is barely any pee. But when I'm sleeping and wake up to go to the bathroom I barely feel like I have to go and there's usually a lot, so I guess baby gets moved off my bladder when I'm lying down.


----------



## Sass827

My sleep has really changed too. It's so odd. DH is like, aren't you supposed to be more tired?! I am tired, I'm just not sleeping. :(


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Here too! Exhausted but cant sleep & I wake up a lot. I think I'm having trouble with this side sleeping stuff. Prepregnancy I was a belly & back sleeper :/


----------



## NatalieBelle

My biggest sleeping problem is I haven't got my awesome pillow that my sister is getting me for Christmas. It defiantly makes a difference when you have something to put between your legs, wedge under your belly and curl up around. Also my hips have been driving me nut'so


----------



## Sass827

I'm exactly the same Bella. And I do have an awesome pillow. Boo me!


----------



## pixie23

I don't have a body pillow, but I purchased a small wedge pillow because my belly felt like it was pulling when I'd lay on my side, it has helped to relieve the discomfort.


----------



## padbrat

Well... my baby wakes me up between 2-5am every single morning! LOL

If it isn't indigestion.. it is cramp... or bad dreams... that means that Hubby has to get up to so we all go downstairs to the dog and have a brew... think she likes us all together! LMAO


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Natalie - ME TOO! My mom is getting me a Leachco Snoogle - I can't WAIT to get it!!! I was hoping she would give it to me for my birthday (which was Nov 27th) but I didn't get it... so Christmas it is!!! I'm dying to try it out - hope it helps!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Soooo - Padbrat, my baby is starting to do the same! Every morning, he/she curls up right under my belly button, and I can feel him/her the second I wake up (and sometimes I am woken up by Baby!) Such a crazy feeling :D


----------



## nevernormal

Starting to feel quickening movements, or at least I'm pretty sure I am! Started yesterday. So awesome :cloud9:


----------



## pixie23

nevernormal said:


> I think my baby must just be sitting low at this point. I'm not showing at all, and during the day I feel like I have to pee a lot, and half of those times there is barely any pee. But when I'm sleeping and wake up to go to the bathroom I barely feel like I have to go and there's usually a lot, so I guess baby gets moved off my bladder when I'm lying down.

I'm really showing, but this started happening the past few days for me. I'll have to pee so bad and there's barely anything, then during the night I don't even really have to go but there's a lot.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Woohoo! 19 weeks today!!! We get to find out Monday what LO is!!!! I also felt so strong kicks yesterday!!!


----------



## nevernormal

pixie23 said:


> nevernormal said:
> 
> 
> I think my baby must just be sitting low at this point. I'm not showing at all, and during the day I feel like I have to pee a lot, and half of those times there is barely any pee. But when I'm sleeping and wake up to go to the bathroom I barely feel like I have to go and there's usually a lot, so I guess baby gets moved off my bladder when I'm lying down.
> 
> I'm really showing, but this started happening the past few days for me. I'll have to pee so bad and there's barely anything, then during the night I don't even really have to go but there's a lot.Click to expand...

Would you believe that I started getting some relief from it this week, not long after I posted this?? Things have definitely been rearranging though and I think the lazy baby decided to get off my bladder. I would imagine with twins Pixie you'll have double trouble jumping on your bladder! ;). So worth it though =)

Happy mango, Redskins!


----------



## pixie23

Can't wait to hear what baby is, Redskins!


----------



## padbrat

Aww how great is it that we can all feel our babies!

Bella mine actually gives me a good kick or punch!! Sets off a whole bout of queasiness! LOL

Red I also have my scan on Monday and hope to find out the gender... am crapping it... but hope we both have great scans!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I can't wait PB!!!! of course I have to wait until it's 4pm here in VA! I'm pretty sure that I will be worthless at work all day long!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I can't wait to hear about both of you girls!!! Keep us posted!

AFM, I was able to see baby's kicking movements through my belly this morning. CRAZY!!! Loved to see it :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

DH felt Dylan kicking today for the first time. He was so excited! Cutest thing ever. This is just getting so real, isn't it?!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass827 said:


> DH felt Dylan kicking today for the first time. He was so excited! Cutest thing ever. This is just getting so real, isn't it?!

Absolutely!!! My dh is getting more & more excited too which makes me even happier :D


----------



## IluvRedskins

It's a BOY!!!! Now we just have to come up with a name!


----------



## Fusaritos

Congrats Redskin!! I had mine this weekend and we are having a girl :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I know what makes my baby kick up a storm. I figured it out today when I was singing.


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Redskins & Fusarito!

Padbrat, how did your scan go?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats redskin & fusa! Natalie - mine kicks when I sing too!!! Love it :)


----------



## Curlyq111

Congrats on finding out genders for lots of you! I like being able to say "he" and not "it." Lol. I'm 18 weeks today, and have yet to feel movement, is that normal? Have a checkup in the morning, no US though.


----------



## nevernormal

Curly, that is normal! I think the common range of feeling the first baby is 18-22 weeks, but it can vary depending on the position of your placenta. I'm 18+2 today, and since last Thursday (17+4) I've felt a few flutters and stuff here and there, but ONLY if I'm sitting still and halfway paying attention. So far mine aren't strong enough for me to notice if I'm busy focusing on something else.


----------



## Sass827

Congrats red and fus! 
Has anyone heard from PB? I know her scan was yesterday....


----------



## Fusaritos

Thank you all. We are very excited. I hope PB scan went well. Fingers crossed for agirl for her:)


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Redskin & Fusaritos!


----------



## padbrat

Hey all!

Lovely news on your scans guys and yay for feeling and seeing movement!

My scan went well.. was very detailed... checked everything and all seemed normal. We even saw the blood flow in the heart on thermal imaging... amazing! Biggest shock of all was when the sonographer said would you like to know the gender.... I said yes, but we know it is a girl... sonosgrapher said... nope look at the screen you are def having a boy. Well when we looked at the screen there was no denying that this a is boy!

Have been in a daze ever since! Amazed.. it is a boy... and he seems healthy! Of course we had prepared for a girl.. names, set up with friends who have had girls for some bits and bobs... I guess that all changes now lol! And here he is!
 



Attached Files:







20w 1d.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 10


----------



## Sass827

Oh PB! I'm so happy he is so healthy! What a shock though! Is your DH so excited?!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay PB!!! We're still working on our little boy's name too!!!!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Sass... yes he is... dreaming of camping trips and football already!

Iluv... I need serious help with baby boy names!!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats PB! I'd been thinking over the past few weeks how neat it would be if you had a healthy little boy in there!


----------



## Fusaritos

I am so happy for your PB!!!!!!! Congrats on the wonderful baby boy :)


----------



## Jdub1698

That's so crazy PB! I thought that it must be a girl for sure? How exciting!


----------



## Sass827

Check out my big ole belly!
 



Attached Files:







14-20weeks.jpg
File size: 163.9 KB
Views: 13


----------



## pixie23

Congrats PB! We were both fooled, I would have bet money that mine were girls.

Cute bump Sass!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Padbrat - I seriously just teared up for you! How exciting! Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Had my scan today :o) Everything looks normal, baby is very proportional, heart rate was 160 BPM, and we got to see baby's foot and little fist! I don't know how to post pics on here, otherwise I'd show them off ;) 

Still team yellow!!! ( Although I admit I was tempted to ask... & I was def looking for gender signs myself! :haha: )


----------



## Magan85

Awesome news PB! So happy for you!


----------



## nevernormal

Great news about your scan Bella! And great job staying strong for team yellow/green/purple!! =)


----------



## pixie23

Whoo hoo! I'm officially half way to full term! I can't believe how fast time is going!


----------



## padbrat

Aww thanks guys! I know .. still in shock!!

Bella well done for staying team yellow... admire the will power!


----------



## BDownmommie

Hiya all - went for scan yesterday - babes moving up a storm, lots of commotion lol

However, looks like im staying team yellow for now - technician wouldn't tell me genders because it wasn't on the requisition =- so so upset.

Oh well, guess its charma


----------



## NatalieBelle

My Gosh D: I feel guilty and like a gluten today. I slept all day yesterday cause I couldn't get myself out of bed for anything, barely ate very much. Today I made up with no nap, and eating plenty. It feels like the baby is moved to my left side for the first time trying to get out of the way of my stomach xD Defiantly need to drink some water and going on a walk to get things moving around.


----------



## Sass827

That sucks bdown! Did you get any pictures or video? Maybe we could take a guess?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey everyone! I just wanted to wish all of you an early Merry Christmas from my family to yours!!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Did anyone of You lovely women start leaking small quarter like milk spots as early as 19 weeks? Cause either I am going to be a big milk producing mamma or I'm farther along than they think, considering before they estimated my due date on the 4th then 16th then 19th. Maybe my baby is just small so their measurements made it seem like I'm not that far along? Huff


----------



## nevernormal

Natalie I'm due the same day, and last night I noticed a waxy-ish substance on my nipples. I'm assuming it's a little bit of milk leakage that dried... but who knows! I have my next appointment on Thursday so I might ask about it then.


----------



## NatalieBelle

That is when my appointment is as well. I plan on bringing it up. I haven't really noticed it till lastnight I was singing to my baby before I fell asleep and it leaked. Wouldn't have noticed if I wouldn't have rolled over and felt the wet spot, then I would have a baby dream wake up and the same side would have more leak spots. Its been doing it off and on today.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Merry Christmas! 

I haven't been leaking yet but ive got some whitish stuff on my left nipple that when I googled said it might be a plug?? Either way I read its normal to start leaking a bit now...


----------



## NatalieBelle

I thought it was weird at first, I brought it up to my mum and she said she never leaked. But then again, we have both been total opposites when it comes to comparing our pregnancy experiences. I am just going to get little pads or put tissue in my bra, I have been leaking a spot every few hours -.- from only one breast.


----------



## misspriss

No milk-ish discharge per say, but my nipple rings have normal white discharge all the time. It smells like monkey-butt, and it has picked up quite a bit on my left nipple (but not the right). We wills see.


----------



## padbrat

Happy Christmas all... am on hols in Cologne... hence have been MIA! Esp to my bump bud Sass and her girlie!


----------



## Sass827

It's ok PB! Holidays are crazy! 
As per the nipple convo, I haven't had any leaking, but I've noticed mine have doubled in size for the circle and the nipple itself. Do you all think this is permanent? I'm getting to silver dollar sized, so I'm a bit freaked. :(


----------



## nevernormal

Merry Christmas all!

My nipples were huge anyway, as far as the areola... I've not noticed an increase in size there, but they've gotten darker. My only concern with it is I've read that in breastfeeding the entire areola is supposed to be covered when baby is latched properly... my baby is going to need a huge mouth! lol!

Natalie, let me know what your doctor says! I will try to remember to ask but usually I draw a complete blank when I actually get there. Not to mention DH will be with me for once and for some reason it feels more awkward to discuss it with him there. I'm ridiculous :wacko:


----------



## NatalieBelle

My midwife appt. yesterday went great, had a pap that was pretty gross but ahh well such is life, won't have another one for a year. The nipple leaking thing was normal she said, just your breast getting ready for the milk producing after labor. My other side started leaking as well though quite abit just like the other. Its just a clear substance called Colostrum. So I'm totally not worried at all. Just means your breast are eager for that milk producing from what I can gather! 
I get my last/second ultrasound on the 16th of Jan. Finally get to find out if our guesses on our angel being a girl is right!!


----------



## nevernormal

Totally forgot to ask about mine! The nurse practitioner was out so I saw the actual OB, and that along with DH being there threw me off and I just went in and out, not asking anything. :dohh: Oh well. I'm really not worried!


----------



## pixie23

I've been having quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else? Have you found anything that helps?


----------



## padbrat

I have too Pixie... but mine was totally from walking too much and being on my feet too much. Only thing that helped was rest.


----------



## nevernormal

My back pain varies by the shoes I wear (some of my heels are worse than others!), and how long I spend sitting during the day, in what positions, etc. Usually doing some yoga or something helps... maybe not immediately, but the next day I feel better.

Happy New Year!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

pixie23 said:


> I've been having quite a bit of back pain. Anyone else? Have you found anything that helps?

YES! Mine has been debilitating! I do admit though, I had a back injury about 5 years ago - I had a herniated disc in my lower back - it was so bad that I could barely walk. I could lay down & stand up, could NOT sit... and had to go through workers comp and a stupid doctor who said that I had just pulled a muscle! When I finally got cleared to see my own doctor, he ordered an MRI & saw that I had a herniated disc. AWFUL!!!!! 

Anyway, that being said, I'm not sure if my back pain is due to pregnancy, my previous injury, or both. It has gotten better though, with the following:

I bought a pregnancy belt (from motherhood maternity) as seen here: https://www.motherhood.com/Product.asp?Product_Id=973050113&MasterCategory_Id=MC32
It doesn't look like much, but when the saleslady put it on me, it was like INSTANT relief! I could have hugged her!

I also bought Dr Scholl's lower back pain orthodics ($11 at Walmart) to put in my shoes. I also bought a heating pad ($14 at Walmart) for when I sit on my couch. 

One of the best things I did was get my new pregnancy pillow - the Snoogle Loop by Leachco, as seen here: 
https://www.amazon.com/Leachco-Snoo...id=1356991894&sr=8-3&keywords=snoogle+leachco

After all of that, I still have minor back pain. But it's not nearly as bad as it had been! I was wondering how I'd even make it through the rest of my pregnancy before taking all of those steps!!!

Hope that helps!


----------



## NatalieBelle

My back was killing me earlier today, I am really wanting to get a new pair of shoes soon. Most of my shoes don't have arches in the sole. But I found some dr. Scholls tennis shoes, they felt really comforting when I tried them on. I wish I could lay on my stomach so I could get a good back massage.


----------



## pixie23

Thanks! Oddly enough, my back pain is when I wake up in the night or morning and then it continues through the day from then on. We have a wonderful mattress so I'm not sure where the issue is stemming from. When it's really bad the pain radiates into my belly, I think those are the round ligament pains. I don't know if I'm just sleeping oddly or if it's because of something I've done during the day. 
Thanks Bella! I've been using a hot water bottle and have a wedge pregnancy pillow. I'll have to look into that pregnancy belt.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Happy New Year everyone!! I'm so excited that my little Lucas will be here this year!!!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So have you ladies started working on your nursery or your baby registery?


----------



## Sass827

Just read about this on another thread. Might be helpful for anyone with ad back / butt / stomach pains https://www.babycentre.co.uk/a564618/pelvic-girdle-pain-pgp

Working on the nursery now. Furniture comes at the end of January. Registry is done, but the showers aren't until march. Patience is not one of my virtues. I hate waiting! I wish I could just have it all set up now! 
How's all your stuff going red? Way to get the cowboys out of the playoffs btw... ;)


----------



## nevernormal

I haven't even thought about a registry, honestly! I won't have a shower until after the baby arrives, since I don't want to be stuck with a bunch of gender neutral clothing and stuff but I also am not finding out the gender beforehand. DH _is_ off of work this week, so perhaps I should drag him to Target or something to do a bit of registering. 

We live in a one-bedroom apartment, so not really doing a nursery either. I was planning on using a mini crib, but then I sort of have a crib offered to me... someone at church's SIL wants to give some stuff away, and is supposed to contact me... I asked the person at church if that was still happening since I'm over halfway and need to get things organized, and she said it was, she just forgot to give her SIL my number, so we'll see. While financially it will be nice to be given stuff, at this point I am just ready to get stuff done. I already knew what mini crib I was going to order beforehand so if she doesn't want to give it to me, no hard feelings, I just need to know! There is also supposed to be a carseat, stroller, and changing table. Who knows where I'll put a changing table... but the carseat would be nice at least. Again, I just need to know so if she doesn't want to give it to us I can sort out my own solution!

I did start my cloth diaper stash yesterday! I ordered 6 diapers. They are all name brand stuff from here in the U.S. The rest of my stash will probably be Alvababy cheapies from China. Can't wait for them to come.

I'm attaching my 20 week "bump" picture. I took it on Sunday. Who knows where my little 10-inch alien is hiding :haha:
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks.jpg
File size: 17.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## padbrat

Sass you are so organised chick!! So far I have ... a changing bag in a natty zebra print and now... a Cologne Hard Rock baby gro.... for a 12 month old mwahahhaa! 

I am useless... lol

Have looked at the room that will be the baby's.... done nothing about it.. just looked at it... does that count? Hehheee

Thanks for the pain tips ladies... will check them out!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've started planning the nursery... actually just posted about this in another thread. Dh and I were supposed to have painted this past week but I couldn't make up my mind about paint colors!! So I bought a sketch book and I'm playing with colors. I guess the new plan is to paint in February - when I'm on vacation. As for furniture we only need a crib & glider. I'm so mad about the crib we chose because it was on babiesrus.com for $509 and about 2 weeks Ago jumped up to $699!!! It was pricy to begin with but that is ridiculous!! But we already have natural colored furniture in that room & it's actually pretty hard to find a nice natural colored crib to match! Going crazy & wAnt to get this DONE! :haha:


----------



## BDownmommie

Well we have finally gotten 'started' on buying and arranging stuff for the babies. Now that the holidays are over, I feel I can focus on these two and move forward - so we bought our crib and travel crib (both really good sales - yay), and my MIL bought us almost 200 wipes and 700 diapers so far - wowsers. I think she is trying to encourage us to get organized, which i am certainly okay with. I plan on buying the change table later this week...if I can have someone load it for me.

And my fantastic MIL bought us the cutest lil snow suits the other day - I was teary eyed when I saw them - matching winnie-the-pooh snow suits. So exciting.


----------



## Sass827

Never- were going for the pack and pay with the changing table on top. It's a twofer! Maybe something like that will work for you? 
Bella- I spoke with the girls at babies r us and they said there is a big sale once every month. It's different items all the time though, do you really have to keep an eye on it. 
And I've totally forgot to take my 22 week photo this morning. :( now it's going to be skewed even more by my big breakfast belly. Ugh! I feel so big!


----------



## pixie23

I purchased some clothes and a swing at a second hand shop. We've been stocking up on diapers and wipes! We're ordering the cribs, rocker, and stroller at the end of the month/beginning of Feb. and should be purchasing the carseats some time in February/early March. I put together a registry, but since we're in a different country from our family and friends we're planning on purchasing all the large/expensive items ourselves. 
I've also been given some old baby clothes from friends, and have even been given a couple gifts from previous coworkers. (Blankets, sheets, burp cloths, and onesies)

Luckily, we don't need to paint the nursery because it is already blue. It's probably not what I would have picked out myself, but it's a rental home and I'm not sure if we're even allowed to paint. It'll do, and once they're here I don't think I'll even care.


----------



## robinson380

You ladies are on top of things. Now I feel like a slacker :) We have not even cleaned other items out of our extra room which will be for the baby. We have not bought any items yet either! I have been looking though and know what I want. My MIL bought us cute baby shoes and a bear....not trying to be ungrateful but babies don't wear shoes!!

Happy New Year to everyone! 2013 is going to bring all of us sweet babies :baby:


----------



## nevernormal

Robinson, DH and I are finishing up our decluttering this week to make room for this baby. You're not the only slacker! =)

Sass, that would possibly work, but I've just been trying to balance our current financial needs with also long term thinking. I would prefer to invest in things that we would like to use for future kids (assuming I ever get pregnant again! lol), or that can be used longer term. The mini-crib I want converts to a twin bed later on, so even if we only had one baby it's still a long term investment. 

I did hear from the lady who is supposed to be giving us some stuff, just today. The changing table looks really nice, and will give us some storage space which we desperately need. Have no clue where we'll put it, but we'll figure it out. The print for the carseat cover is super cute. It's got green and blue on it, which are more boy, but I think the style of the print is slightly more feminine overall, so no matter which we end up with it will be perfect =). Hopefully I can go pick those things up next week.

She didn't say anything about the crib, and I didn't ask. I will ask her when I go to pick the other stuff up. I got the impression before that she wasn't really wanting to give it away, but if she's wanting to sell it instead I might want it depending on the style and how much she's wanting for it. If we buy our mini-crib, it would be from Amazon, using credit that I've built up from my Swagbucks account (ask me about this in a pm if you're interested!), so wouldn't actually cost us anything anyway =)


----------



## Jdub1698

We actually painted the nursery this weekend because our furniture came in, and I love it! We went with teal walls, dark drown furniture, and coco dot bedding from pottery barn kids. We also registered already because we have a shower at the beginning of Feb because of travel times.


----------



## robinson380

What type/ brand crib is everyone looking at? I like the Stork Craft Valentia and the Graco Chaleston so far, but no decision yet. If I had a bunch of money I would get the sleigh crib from Pottery Barn :)


----------



## nevernormal

I'll likely be getting the DaVinci Emily Mini-Crib. I like that their cribs are real solid wood, even if it is just pine. At least it's not particle board or something! And, of course, the price is right =)

Davinci sells regular sized cribs as well, but I'm not sure of the price range there.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think I answered this on another thread but here is the link to the crib I want: https://m.toysrus.com/skava/static/...uctId=12546421&domain=https://www.toysrus.com


----------



## Sass827

This is the one we are going with. We originally were going to Burlington Coat Factory (surprisingly nice cribs there) but the one we loved was discontinued. 

https://usababypa.com/metro-lifestyle-crib-p-1000687.html?cPath=445


----------



## pixie23

Even though I'm currently in the UK, we're not going to be here too much longer so I don't want a UK cot, I want American size cribs. The cribs I really wanted don't seem to be a realistic option at this point because most stores won't mail something that large out here so I'm having to settle for a couple American cribs that are more frequently carried/available here. I'm really not thrilled about it because the cribs were the only thing I was being really specific on, it seems like a big deal to me now, but I'm sure I won't even care once they're here.

I had the anatomy ultrasound today and everything is going really well. The babies are on target for size and are still each the size of a singleton baby at this point! It's crazy how large they've gotten! They also shifted position, they're now in a T formation, baby 1 is head down and baby 2 is in a transverse position with head to my right and feet to my left. I am so blessed to get this experience and well up with even more happiness each time I see them!


----------



## nevernormal

Hooray for the great ultrasound Pixie!
Could you get something 2nd hand crib/cot-wise for now, and then when you move get something you prefer more?


----------



## Sass827

Pixie - my friend who had twins said they preferred to be in the crib together for the first few months. Not sure how safe that is, but might save you from having to buy two, if it's a feasible option.


----------



## pixie23

I'm not opposed to second hand, but I'd really like the cribs to match. I think they can only share a crib until they can roll over and babies have a tendency to be really early rollers in my family so I think we're going to_ try_ separate cribs from the beginning. We'll get it all sorted and once they make their arrival I'll wonder why I spent so much time thinking about it!


----------



## BDownmommie

For my twins, we are going to go with a shared crib from the start - I figure these girls are sharing accomodations right now anyways.....lol


----------



## pixie23

So reality has hit that I only have about 15 weeks to go, give or take. Really wanting to get those big purchases taken care of! Itching to be more prepared!


----------



## misspriss

I know! I'm starting to get anxious. We have a crib, but no mattress. We have a high chair and a pram. That's it. We definitely HAVE to have a mattress and car seat, for sure. Those are of course, the most expensive things on our registry!

And, we have to order the car seat in time to see if it fits in the car, and if not, return it and order a different one!


----------



## BDownmommie

I had a crib and change table - asked the OH to set it up this weekend, and as I was leaving the house, neighbor asked me if i wanted their old set. Saves me $350 at least - so crib is up in nursery, and one beside it in the box.

The only draw back is that it isn't a 3 in one crib (the one i bought changed into toddler bed and then day bed). Oh well - saving money now will help me out big time in a little bit


----------



## nevernormal

Misspriss, do you have a Baby's R Us around? I've heard that they will let you try out car seats in your car before purchasing (of course, you don't have to purchase from there).

Bdown, awesome that you were given that stuff! If you're planning on having more than one baby, then you should be able to use the crib again anyway, so it wouldn't need to be converted for a long while. By then #1 may be in a "big bed" and then you'll just have to figure out what to do with the crib when you are done having babies.


----------



## Jdub1698

This is what we bought. I know they carry this brand at quite a few stores, including USA Baby if you have one. It was reasonably priced, converts to toddler then full bed, and gender neutral (in case we want to use it for future children too). It also looks really nice against my teal walls, IMO. :winkwink:

https://www.babysdream.com/ViewItem.aspx?pid=30

We have everything else (car seat, stroller, etc) on our registry. Hopefully we'll get them at one of our showers. If not, as soon as the last shower is done, we'll be buying them! We aren't due till the end of May, and I'm going to be done with showers in late March, so I'll still have plenty of time to get it done.


----------



## IluvRedskins

You all are doing much better than we are! I'm still in the process of cleaning out Lucas' room! We haven't order the first thing or completed a baby registry! EEK! 

I can at least say that my mom and I are working on his quilt tonight for his crib! As soon as we get the top finished I will post a picture!


----------



## padbrat

Well we had a splurge at the weekend so baby now has...

Cot
Changing unit
Wardrobe
1 x Hard Rock Cologne baby gro - 12 months hahhaa
Nappy disposal
Sterilizer and 4 bottles
Bath
One natty zebra print changing bag

And I have chosen the pram... just need to order it now!

Still so much to get though!


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> Misspriss, do you have a Baby's R Us around? I've heard that they will let you try out car seats in your car before purchasing (of course, you don't have to purchase from there).
> 
> Bdown, awesome that you were given that stuff! If you're planning on having more than one baby, then you should be able to use the crib again anyway, so it wouldn't need to be converted for a long while. By then #1 may be in a "big bed" and then you'll just have to figure out what to do with the crib when you are done having babies.

Yes, but they do not carry Dionos in stock. I am interested in the Diono Radian RXT or R120, neither of which they keep in stock, or at this point will even ship to me...it's weird.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

SO excited to see that everyone's getting into doing the nursery!

I had a meltdown over paint color and bedding for the nursery, but finally ( I think :haha: ) made up my mind as to what I want. DH and I spent some time yesterday cleaning out the whole room, putting all of our crapola into the attic & other closets, etc. Now all that's left is the desk (that we're using as a changing table) a night stand, and the dresser. We still need to purchase a crib... 

But speaking of that, as grateful as I am to have a shower being planned for me, I'm going nutters trying to hold back from getting ready for the LO! My mom has alluded to the fact that she and my dad might be buying us our crib for our shower... and it sounds like my shower won't be til late March, so I have a while to wait to do much more work on the nursery... DYING to do baby stuff all the time - I think I'm nesting, lol.


----------



## nevernormal

MissPriss, one thing to check with any convertible seat, when you do get a chance to try it out, is the reclining angle for a newborn. I have a friend who just bought a convertible (got a good deal on it) for her 18 month old, as she was due with #2 and was going to need her infant seat for the new baby. We were talking about it as I was telling her that DH and I were considering going straight to a convertible, and she said she knows that she wouldn't have been comfortable putting an infant in hers, even at the "right" settings. The ones I was looking at had pretty good reviews (Combi Coccoro & Maxi-Cosi Pria), but I definitely would've double checked that! As it is someone is giving us an infant seat, so the free one wins lol.


----------



## nevernormal

BellaRosa, what color did you end up picking for the nursery?


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> MissPriss, one thing to check with any convertible seat, when you do get a chance to try it out, is the reclining angle for a newborn. I have a friend who just bought a convertible (got a good deal on it) for her 18 month old, as she was due with #2 and was going to need her infant seat for the new baby. We were talking about it as I was telling her that DH and I were considering going straight to a convertible, and she said she knows that she wouldn't have been comfortable putting an infant in hers, even at the "right" settings. The ones I was looking at had pretty good reviews (Combi Coccoro & Maxi-Cosi Pria), but I definitely would've double checked that! As it is someone is giving us an infant seat, so the free one wins lol.

The Dianos are 45 degrees for infants which I believe is correct. In order to make it sit straighter for older kids you have to buy a adjuster.


----------



## BDownmommie

nevernormal said:


> Bdown, awesome that you were given that stuff! If you're planning on having more than one baby, then you should be able to use the crib again anyway, so it wouldn't need to be converted for a long while. By then #1 may be in a "big bed" and then you'll just have to figure out what to do with the crib when you are done having babies.

Lol - we certainly DONT plan on having more children, we have 4 already (16,12,11, and 9) and now 2 on the way. These are my first 2, but OH is definately done


----------



## nevernormal

Ok Misspriss! I do think the 45 degrees is correct. I showed my friend the ones we were looking at and she said they looked nicer than the one she got (at least from what you can tell on an Amazon listing), and were also more expensive, so it may just be with cheaper seats you have to watch for it more.

Oh I guess I forgot you're having twins Bdown! I guess if you guys are done then a convertible crib is the way to go (if you're picking it out/buying it yourself of course!).


----------



## Jdub1698

Had an US today and little Taylor was so good for it! We were able to see all of her, I think the spine was the coolest thing. It was just so THERE. DH was a little overwhelmed I think... I think it was the realest it's been so far for him. It's real for me every day, but he doesn't experience that...
Picture below!
 



Attached Files:







01.09.13 SA Mayo ob 9.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 7


----------



## IluvRedskins

She's beautiful!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I think we will be going with the original cream color... Kinda boring but the bedding sets I really want are from babies r us - butterfly wonderland for a girl or dinosaur tracks for a boy. Cream will compliment either one whereas aqua will be tricky... I just think since I'm waiting til the last minute to finish the nursery due to being on team yellow and wanting gender specific bedding... I just don't want to make things harder for myself with a newborn. Mom said if I buy both sets she would be happy to come over when I'm at the hospital and put the set on the crib so it's all set when we get home. Either way baby will spend the first few months in our room in a bassinet anyway...


----------



## padbrat

Great scan piccy jdub. She looks perfect! I was fascinated at my 20 wk scan.... Couldn't take my eyes off the screen!


----------



## nevernormal

Awesome scan Jdub! 

My doctor doesn't do the anatomy ultrasound until 24 weeks, so I still have 2 more weeks to wait!

Bella, I'm sure the nursery will be lovely! I know what you mean about not wanting gender neutral everything though, even with not finding out. I was going to experiment with quilting and try to make this baby a small quilt, but after I started looking at fabrics I decided I couldn't do it without knowing the gender. There's just too many cute things out there! So my new goal is to have baby a quilt made by their first birthday =). That's a great idea for your mom to set it up for you.

Actually, what are you ladies doing for the going home outfit, especially those who aren't finding out the gender? DH's parents had one gender neutral item that they brought every baby home in, but after LTTTC and knowing now that there's no guarantees I'll ever have another baby, I was thinking of getting something special just for this baby, rather than something that's supposed to be special because all of my babies wore it. What if I don't have any more babies to wear it??? I was thinking maybe I'd get a boy outfit, and a girl outfit, and then have my mom wash the correct one and bring it to the hospital for me, and we can return the other or I can gift it (my sister is due a month after me, so if she has the other gender I'd probably do that).


----------



## misspriss

I'm not finding out, but I don't plan to have a "going home" outfit because I am planning a homebirth. Something white though. Newborns look great in white, it's gender neutral, and will be a nice keepsake color I think.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well we find out if we are having a boy or girl next week on the 16th! I am so excited. Still feeling like its a baby girl going by my dreams.


----------



## Sass827

Adorable picture jdub! 
I'm so excited to find dylan's going home outfit. What I'm struggling with is should it be size newborn, or size 0-3? The cut off between is typically 8 lbs. Also, I'm struggling with how warm to dress the baby. It's the first week of May, so here it could be very cold, or fairly warm. I feel like I need to bring 4 outfits! Do you need to bundle babies up, or can their bodies regulate their own temperature?


----------



## nevernormal

I also struggle with which size to get Sass. I was 9 lbs 3 oz at birth. DH was under 7 lbs ? oz. I know it was under 8, but more than 7, and he was maybe a couple of days early (I was 12 days late). I think I'm just going to go with 0-3, unless on scans baby is measuring in a smaller percentile. 

Mainly my struggle with the going home outfit is should I get something that I want for "all" of my babies to come home in, or should I just pick out something special for this one? There can always be some other item that all of them wear :shrug:. I think DH wants one for "all" of them, but like I said before, after LTTTC I don't want to cheat my experience now on the unknown of whether or not I'll even have more. 

Plus I was asking SIL, what is MIL going to do with that one item now? Is she going to give it to us and expect us to start a tradition with it (please no...)? Will she offer it to SIL when she gets pregnant? Or one of the other 3 kids? Or will she just hold onto it in a closet in storage forever? If I get each kid their own special thing, then I can pass it on to them when they have children of their own, to use as they wish.

Also, babies don't regulate their temps well. The rule of thumb is to have them in one more layer than you'd wear yourself, but then in the end I think it does vary by baby as some babies get hot and sweaty very easily!

MissPriss, that's awesome about your homebirth! I've semi-joked with DH that I'm ready to be done with doctors and do a homebirth. I don't think it's legal here, or at least not common as I can't even find a midwife who practices in hospitals! But there are other factors. We live in a 2nd story (rented) apartment, would take 15 minutes minimum to get to a hospital, which is too long imo, and also it would make DH extremely uncomfortable and I don't want to place him in that position. That's awesome that your DH is supportive of it!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo I feel left out... we don't really have a 'going home outfit' custom for our babies here! Put some piccies on so we can see!


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> MissPriss, that's awesome about your homebirth! I've semi-joked with DH that I'm ready to be done with doctors and do a homebirth. I don't think it's legal here, or at least not common as I can't even find a midwife who practices in hospitals! But there are other factors. We live in a 2nd story (rented) apartment, would take 15 minutes minimum to get to a hospital, which is too long imo, and also it would make DH extremely uncomfortable and I don't want to place him in that position. That's awesome that your DH is supportive of it!

Well it is legal most places. It is not common here in Arkansas, but is perfectly legal. Are you in the US? It's legal in over half the states, although it may be hard to find someone.

It is 17 minutes from our house to hospital. I say 15 in an emergency, because speeding would be thrown out the window because I wouldn't stop for a cop in an emergency, he could just follow me to the hospital with his lights on for all I care. To me, this is plenty close! Most times there is an "emergency" my experienced midwife will be able to tell long before it gets that way. You can call ahead in an emergency and they will prep for surgery or what needs be and you are just whisked in. In reality, if you are already in a hospital, they still need that 10-15 minutes to prep for surgery anyway, and you probably wouldn't get in any faster.


----------



## nevernormal

Well again, my DH would never feel comfortable with it anyway. I'm already a little bit too "out of the box" for him, at least when it comes to all of this. 

I just looked it up, and apparently it's legal here, but the laws are stricter than, say, Texas, the next state to the west. I'm just a state below you ;). If I hadn't lost my job in the first trimester, I would've tried to convince DH to go with a birth center over in Texas, but since we'd have to self-pay we can't afford that now. And on that same note, I doubt we'd be able to afford a home birth here either.

From my internet searches, at least, there are no midwives in our area. My friend in Kentucky went to a certified nurse midwife for her prenatal care and (natural) hospital birth. That would've been my ideal, but I can't even find one of those :wacko:


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> Well again, my DH would never feel comfortable with it anyway. I'm already a little bit too "out of the box" for him, at least when it comes to all of this.
> 
> I just looked it up, and apparently it's legal here, but the laws are stricter than, say, Texas, the next state to the west. I'm just a state below you ;). If I hadn't lost my job in the first trimester, I would've tried to convince DH to go with a birth center over in Texas, but since we'd have to self-pay we can't afford that now. And on that same note, I doubt we'd be able to afford a home birth here either.
> 
> From my internet searches, at least, there are no midwives in our area. My friend in Kentucky went to a certified nurse midwife for her prenatal care and (natural) hospital birth. That would've been my ideal, but I can't even find one of those :wacko:

DH was against it until he met the midwife, she answered all of his questions and concerns and now he asks me "Why do doctors do all that stuff [pitocin, labor on back, electronic fetal monitoring] if it isn't good for babies and moms?" He's switched over! 

I saw a few, but if your husband isn't on board...Yeah I have to pay out of pocket for my homebirth. I _may_ get partial reimbursement from the insurance company, but I am not counting on it. You can always look for a doula to help with your natural birth in the hospital, but again, it would probably be out of pocket. Probably a lot cheaper than a homebirth though.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm going to probably do the same - pick out a boy outfit and a girl outfit, bring both to the hospital, & just return the one that isn't used! 

However, another WICKED cute idea that I had considered:

https://www.etsy.com/listing/82088888/going-home-onesie-made-to-order?ref=&sref=

What do you girls think?? :D


----------



## nevernormal

That's adorable Bella!

MissPriss, after my conversation with you, I tried to do a bit more research on homebirths in the area, and there were several other postings in various places on the internet looking for a midwife here. But no, DH definitely isn't on board. I have just been adjusting him to all of my "hippie" ideas throughout the pregnancy, so he knows what I want and can advocate for me. When I explain WHY I want things that way, he still thinks it's a bit far out but isn't as weirded out I guess. I will also have a birth plan written up, with him having his very own copy, so he doesn't forget what I want lol. And I'll be discussing it all with my doctor beforehand... of course in hospital births there's no guarantee you actually get your doctor :wacko: But I will labor at home as long as possible to try to avoid laboring very long in the hospital. I know once you get there they put you on a time clock basically.


----------



## Sass827

I think you could make the on your own Bella! Looks simple enough and a cute idea to boot.


----------



## padbrat

Selfish post alert... me and my boy have made it to V day!! Wahoooooo!!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Happy V-day Padbrat! I know it's been a long time coming :hugs:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay PB!!!!! 

It's not selfish....I plan on celebrating in 6 days too!!!!


----------



## misspriss

IluvRedskins said:


> Yay PB!!!!!
> 
> It's not selfish....I plan on celebrating in 6 days too!!!!

Meee tooo!!! Not selfish at all PB! :happydance:


----------



## BDownmommie

Definately not selfish - I am totally planning on celebrating as well. Actually I figured most of us would be posting the same thing...so hopefully let's see all those posts start rolling in....


----------



## Sass827

So happy for you PB! Lucky number 7 he is! Little champion! 
Our going home outfits are nothing specific, just a nice outfit. My mom did my brother and I both in all white knit I think. Maybe a bonnet and booties and a little knit romper, but that was her. I can't decide what to do for Dylan. Should I go all for comfort, or modern with a funky flair?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Today is v day for me :) hope you ladies are all doing well!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bella!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Bella!


----------



## Jdub1698

Yay Bella!:happydance:


----------



## soulvibe

I'm due with my first on May 27th. And my biggest symptoms at the present moment are probably my gigantic tatas (they're so swollen I feel like I need a table tied around my neck), major mood swings, and freaky dreams.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Tomorrow is my gender ultrasound, and just as I start to really think things are going smoothly, it snows. D: URG I am hoping I can make it off my dirt road and through the 35 miles to the appointment!! My Fiance and I have been looking oh so forward to this ultrasound. :( Hope I don't have to reschedule.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Soulvibe- welcome! I added you to the front page. 

Natalie- good luck!!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Isn't it funny - I never noticed that front page. My girls are due May 15th!! Can you please add me there too?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm having a boy


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Natalie!


----------



## Magan85

I havnt posted much in here, but I also found out Im having a boy! :)


----------



## Jinbean

Hey ladies! :flower:

I've not been on here much lately, but my due date was changed to 1st May and we found out we are having a boy!! :happydance:

:hugs:
xxx


----------



## NatalieBelle

Stubborn baby boy wouldn't move his feet and fist out of the way for a clear shot ! :dohh: He is silly! 
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats to all the upcoming baby boys - exciting!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats on the boys Natalie Meagan & jinbean! 

Bdownmommie & jinbean - front page has been updated :)


----------



## padbrat

Yay more boys for the blue club! Congratulations!!

Well I have had an interesting week... a chance comment about pain in my shoulder and chest resulted in a trip to A&E and a weeks stay in hospital! I swear I have been drained of enough blood to feed an army of Vampires and have had 4 different types of scan! They found I had an embolism in my lung so have been having 4 injections of fragmin a day (18,000 uig) plus 4 hours obs... baby was completely oblivious to it... we had an US and he was good, plus they listened to him every 4 hours.. I am exhausted now, but happy to be home!


----------



## nevernormal

Padbrat, I'm glad everything worked out and you and the little man are fine! Sounds like it was scary there for a bit!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hug: padbrat! Glad you're okay!


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: V-DAY :wohoo:

PB glad your home and doing better!

On a side note...the fruit ticker isn't quite as fun after 20 weeks. I've been a Papaya for 3 weeks now!


----------



## nevernormal

Happy 24 weeks Redskins!


----------



## padbrat

Happy V Day Red!

Thanks ladies... I def not recommend an embolism... is blooming scary! LOL


----------



## pixie23

Glad you and baby are well!


----------



## Sass827

My ticker is the same too. Really not fun.


----------



## padbrat

2 more days Sass and then you will be an aubergine with me!


----------



## Sass827

:hugs: Thanks PB! These tickers are so funny. I frequently find the fruit size to be questionable. But this is making me feel a bit better. An eggplant is huge, and makes me not feel so bad about how big I am and how much weight I have gained.


----------



## BDownmommie

I can't wait to be at eggplant size. I am starting to get really sad - the ladies at work keep 'making fun' of my size!! (You'd almost think we were in high school). I have a really cute baby belly - I haven't put on any weight elsewhere, but the ladies at work keep calling me tubby, fatty, etc - and they also keep telling me that my girls are gonna come out 'little fatties'. 

There's one lady who seems to time her visits only when its either break or lunch (I eat at my desk bc its the best time for everyone to come turn in paperwork etc to me). And every single time I see her - there's always some comment - either - 'shoulda known your eating again', or 'are you sure your only having twins?' . 

Last night I was so upset I cried the entire drive home.

Seriously, I am so upset over this and don't know how to handle it. I am proud of my belly - my girls are nice and healthy. I just think it's horribly rude and inconsiderate for them to call me names - even if they think it's funny, I think its mean.


----------



## nevernormal

Bdown, that's awful! Even a singleton pregnancy can have so much variance in size and shape of the bump. As long as YOU are happy with your bump, that's what matters! I have a friend who just found out she's having twins (didn't know until her 20 week scan!), and at the end of her first tri she was WAY bigger than I am even now. At that point everyone thought she was just having one baby, but it didn't matter! Her body was changing for her baby(ies), just like it was supposed to. Be proud that your body is nurturing your little ones and things are going well :hugs:

Next time one of them calls you tubby or fatty, ask them what their excuse is :haha:.


----------



## Sass827

That is totally unacceptable bdown. You need a good come back for sure. 
But I will say, people ask me all the time if I'm having twins because of how big I am, and damn if I wouldn't love to say "yes, yes it is twins. Now piss off!"


----------



## BDownmommie

Thanks ladies - I've been playing those lines in my head all day and keep getting more and more upset, but your positive responses made tears (good ones) come to my eyes. 

I am proud of my bump, and my babies. I have been waiting way too long to be ashamed, embarassed or make excuses. These are my girls - and even if i do gain 'extra' weigh - if my girls are healthy then thats what matters.

At least when I go on a diet (labour) it'll come off much much easier than any of them. I bet I lose at least 30 pounds in the first day - it'd take those jerks months to do the same.


----------



## padbrat

Sass! Are egg plants huge? I have no idea.. he feels huge now! He is even measuring ahead in fundal height (I got measured today by MW)! I got a big boy!!!

BD that is completely unacceptable. In fact if you were in the UK it would be unlawful and if you put in a complaint they would be facing bullying and harassment allegations. I would suggest that you inform them that their comments are hurtful and offensive to you. If they persist inform you Line Manager that this in not acceptable and ask them what action they will take to stop this immediately! See how the punks like a formal complaint against them! Lets see them shoot their gobs off then!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well got my monthly check up today. My measurements are perfect and so are the babies. I've only gained 14lbs since I've been pregnant and I shouldn't gain much more!  Today has been a good day. I've been so busy feeling fat and everyone made me feel better


----------



## BDownmommie

V-day - yay!!! What a wonderful feeling, I woke up this morning with a huge grin (after the first restful sleep in weeks).

I have a feeling it's going to be a wonderful day!!


----------



## Sass827

Happy v day BD!


----------



## nevernormal

Yay Bdown! Happy 24 weeks!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Happy V-Day!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

BDown, I think you should say "well at least I have an excuse for the bump on my belly!" Jerks, lol. They're just jealous. :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

BD-My mother was 37 when she had me, much older than she was when she had my brother and sister. She by far did not have a 19 year old body, and she is shorter than I am and weighed even more than I do or did before being pregnant. But everyday to make herself feel better she tells me how I'm "sooo much bigger" Than she ever was with any of her babies and going on about how I'm going to be huge and so is my baby. Those women have no right to judge you because of your baby bump and you should shrug it off even if its hard because at the end of the day you have a gift and they just have a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## BDownmommie

I want to thank all you ladies for your understanding and kind words. I try to do as suggested and shrug it off - sometimes (and maybe its the pregnancy horomones talking) it is really hard to do, but i still try.

My boss stopped me yesterday and asked me why I looked upset. Without telling him names I told him what was happening. He got so upset (almost as upset as I am) and asked me to tell him who was causing the problems bc he wanted to stop it - called it harassment and said there is no reason to suffer because I was pregnant and people were being rude. My boss is amazing, that made me so happy. Then, he turned around and told me to take Friday off as a 'reward' for putting up with mean people!! Yau


----------



## Sass827

Good for you BD!


----------



## Jdub1698

So I'm pretty sure that my face has never been this broken out in my life. Even DH commented on it today, wasn't that nice of him! I hope this whole thing is worth it!:winkwink: jk.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Finally tomorrow is the V-day


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy v day Natalie!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Happy V-day!!!


----------



## Sass827

Jdub- I went threw a month or two of really bad, junior high style pimples. Eventually it stopped.


----------



## padbrat

Yay V Day Nat! Congrats!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

99 days left!! Wow!


----------



## nevernormal

Happy double digits Bella!


----------



## pixie23

DH and I have finally decided on names for the boys: Zechariah John and Isaiah James

I definitely feel pg these days, I've been having quite a bit of heartburn and have a sore spot in my ribs. Time is going by so fast that I wish it could slow a bit so I can savor it, but I also can't wait to meet my boys and it can't be here soon enough. I keep having dreams about labor and delivery - think I might be harboring some anxiety.


----------



## BDownmommie

I can completely relate to that feeling of anxiety. Maybe it's the twin thing that's making us more anxious but I am dealing with that too. I have had a few dreams about delivering - in poorly chosen places, with horrible doctors, etc....

I am so loving the feeling of being pregnant - kinda dont want it to end but really want to meet the girls. I still find myself laughing at big kicks from them, which then makes the OH laugh as well. He's convinced that they alrdy respond to their names....through kicking me or his hand off my belly. Surprised at how hard they are kicking alrdy, with another 12 weeks to go, I'm gonna be black and blue....lol

So, anyone else have to deal with the RH shot? Apparently I have another big week coming for tests and such - RH, gluscose, and high def scanning, then back to OB.


----------



## robinson380

I have to get the rh shot. I also had to have it after my miscarriage in June after the d&c.


----------



## nevernormal

I have to get the rhogam shot at my next appointment, at 28 weeks. If DH was rh- I would refuse it but I already know he's rh+ which means this baby has a chance of being rh+.

Oh just to let you ladies know, last week I had my mid-pregnancy ultrasound. Baby wasn't really cooperating and the doctor said the head measurements looked off and also that he couldn't see all 3 blood vessels in the umbilical cord, so he referred me to a maternal fetal medicine specialist. I had that appointment today with another ultrasound and the maternal fetal medicine doctor said everything looks great! Head measurements are fine and all 3 blood vessels are there. The little stinker still wasn't cooperative and it took the tech a while to get good measurements, but I'm just happy that everything looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## BDownmommie

Whew - at the start of reading that post, I was very nervous for you. Sooooooo happy it worked out and that the lil stinker is all ok!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## pixie23

^WSS. I'm so glad baby is fine!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its official! The days (like today) That I feel tired, cranky, and sore (ligament stretches) are the days that my stomach is significantly bigger than the day before :/ bluhhhh I wish I could wake up with a bigger belly and feel great instead of feeling like poop.


----------



## padbrat

Phew Never! So pleased all is perfect!

BD I read that you can hear the baby's HB at this stage by listening to the tummy so Hubby tried and Pickle kicked him in the ear!!! So disrespectful of his Daddy already hahaha!!!!


----------



## BDownmommie

Thats so cute - maybe I will get him to try that tonight. thanks


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Never - glad baby's ok!!! Scary :( padbrat - I think I'll try that tonight too! :)


----------



## padbrat

I am not responsible for any ear kicking incidents though ladies!! Hahhaa


----------



## nevernormal

That's really cute Padbrat! I'll have to tell DH to try to listen in a couple of weeks! :haha:

Natalie -- It will be worth it :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

So happy you're both ok never! Heres to hoping DH gets kicked in the head tonight. I love making sure he feels "involved". :haha:


----------



## pixie23

Just had a scan. The boys looked lovely and so far there are no complications to be found. So blessed!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats pixie


----------



## nevernormal

I'm glad everything is looking good Pixie! :thumbup:


----------



## Jdub1698

V-Day!!! and DH felt the baby move last night for the first time! Yay! We had tried a couple of weeks ago and he couldn't so we gave it another shot last night and he felt her a bunch of times! He was so excited! :happydance:


----------



## IluvRedskins

Double digits!!!!

Congrats on v-day Jdub!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Jdub! My DH first felt baby when I was 22 weeks but then didn't really feel anything else until this past Tuesday I think. It's so exciting when they can feel it and the little ones just wiggle around for them! =)


----------



## Magan85

Today is my V-day too!!! So exciting time is flying!!


----------



## misspriss

In the double digits! Only 99 days left!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats on v day gals. Such a relief. Off on our baby moon tomorrow. Last vacation together til Dylan gets here. Not sure if our hotel has Internet though. If not, have a great week everyone!


----------



## padbrat

Aww have a lovely babymoon Sass.... I am not jealous of my bump bud ... MUCH! 

Pixie pleased to hear the babies were doing well!

Yay for V Days and wriggling babies!


----------



## Jdub1698

Had my first of 2 showers on Saturday and it was awesome. When I brought it home to my husband, I think he was a little overwhelmed by pink! My friends and family were so generous, I feel so lucky.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jdub1698 said:


> Had my first of 2 showers on Saturday and it was awesome. When I brought it home to my husband, I think he was a little overwhelmed by pink! My friends and family were so generous, I feel so lucky.

Yay! That's awesome :happydance:


----------



## pixie23

That's exciting! I can't wait for my baby shower!


----------



## BDownmommie

Congrats to all the new V-Day celebrations! Let the double digit count downs begin....


----------



## nevernormal

How exciting Jdub! When is your next shower?

Happy double digits Bdown! I'll be joining you in about 4 days!


----------



## Jdub1698

My next shower isn't till April. This one was really early because I had to travel 8 hours to it (my hometown) and I didn't think is want to do that later. My other one is April 6th. I'm hopeful I can have everything done and ready by the end of April, which is a month early, just in case something happens and she comes early. 

Congrats on double digits ladies! Can't wait to see you there!


----------



## padbrat

wow Jdub... lucky you with 2 showers... 

Wish we had those!!


----------



## padbrat

but not the rainy kind... we have plenty of them hahaha


----------



## NatalieBelle

Padrat-Why can't you have a shower ? I saw that you had mentioned that there is no going baby going home outfit tradition as well. Just curious  I don't know much about the European culture


----------



## padbrat

It is just something that isn't popular in the UK, though I think it is possibly beginning to be done over here... we don't tend to have the big shower/gift/party over here...

Is a shame really, I think it is a nice idea.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well you could start the going home outfit and baby shower tradition!


----------



## Sass827

I second that! You can be a trend setter PB!


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: 27 weeks = 3rd trimester!!! :wohoo:


----------



## misspriss

IluvRedskins said:


> :wohoo: 27 weeks = 3rd trimester!!! :wohoo:

Congrats!!! Me toooo!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I'm feeling SUPER pregnant today. Fingers were too swollen for wedding rings this morning (although it's down by now), grocery shopping made my feet and back and hip hurt, laundry is REALLY wearing me out! But tomorrow most the work will be done....


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'll be right there with you ladies next Sunday!
Congrats!


----------



## ChelliBelle

Hi, can you add me on the list too please :) Due 1st May with our little girl :happydance:

Beginning to feel like a whale, where everything i put on just makes me feel worse right now lol however, apart from feeling really exhausted easily, i generally feel ok.

Role on finishing work so i can really start getting all the finishing touches sorted.

Moving house soon so everything is still in boxes! I want my girl's nursery sorted so i can relax. Pregnancy and house moving- My dreams are mental at the moment lol :wacko:


----------



## padbrat

Hey ladies...

In the UK they start third tri as of 28 weeks... so I am now 3rd tri!!!!!!:happydance:

Wahoooooo... Never thought I would make it to this point!! 

Chelli I have a photo of my baby boy that looks just like your one of your baby girl! The funny thing is his photo was taken on Halloween so he is wearing his trick or treat mask!:haha:
 



Attached Files:







2012-10-31 - 13w 3d.jpg
File size: 27.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Sass827

Congrats PB! Precious, lucky little boy.


----------



## padbrat

Only 3 more days for you Sass! 12 more weeks to go for us! Have you finished your nursery?


----------



## misspriss

Well, these UK based boards say Second tri 14-26 weeks, Third tri 27+ weeks, so I count 27 as third tri!

Since you divide 40/3 = 13.3, One trimester will have an extra week. I threw it in the second tri, the boards technically throw it in the first since they count it up to 14.


----------



## manuiti

Hi ladies!

I'm a bit late on this thread but wondering if it's okay to join you? I've got a big (90th percentile) boy due on May 16th.

Can't wait to be able to say I'm in the 3rd tri!

Hope everyone's doing okay. :hugs:


----------



## Sass827

Welcome manuiti!
I cant believe were all in the third tri either. Feels like we were all just freaking for our first tri scans. 
Our nursery isn't done yet. We got the crib, dresser, bassinet, and an area rug. We don't have the glider, changing pad, mattress, wall decals, etc. We have a shower in 3 weeks than anpther 2 weeks later, so I'm doing my best from buying anything else. I do have a freak amount of clothes. I am a little bit of a clothes horse, and I'm afraid while I can't shop for myself, I'm going crazy shopping for DD. Its a little bit of a problem. =) 
By request of PB. here is most recent photo update. Your turn ladies! I want to see some bumps!
 



Attached Files:







14-26weeks.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## pixie23

Our stroller just arrived, it's our first large baby item, we're ordering our cribs and rocker for delivery this weekend and we're also planning on purchasing the car seats this weekend when we order the other items!

I don't take a pic every week, so here's the most current pic I have from week 24:

https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/100_1484_zpsabd0dd5f.jpg


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wow! You ladies look wonderful! I will try to upload when I get home from work. I'm getting the wonderful pleasure this morning of going for my glucose test. Yay me!


----------



## pixie23

ugh, not fun, I have mine next week and I am not looking forward to it.


----------



## IluvRedskins

So aggravated! When I set my test up for this morning they told that I did not have to fast at all and gave me no restrictions on what to eat. I get there this morning and they asked what I had for breakfast. I told them cocoa pepples and they immediately start fussing. I was essentially told that I will have to go back for the 3 hour test! 

On the plus side Lucas cooperated very well! HB was 151 and we are measuring 28 weeks! I have only gained a total of 4 lbs this whole pregnancy! We are officially on a two week schedule! Eek! Things are really going to start moving fast now!


----------



## nevernormal

That is annoying Redskins! How can they expect you to know?? My doctor did tell me not to eat just a bunch of carbs/sugar for my glucose test (next week), so will probably have an omelette instead of cereal or pancakes or something. I'm glad all is looking good, and that I'm not the only one on the slow weight gain train! Had only gained 1 lb from pre-pregnancy as of my last appointment... but still have a week and a half left to go and have been eating like crap so I hope I haven't started gaining too much too quickly!

DH took my 26 week bump picture yesterday, but I haven't put it on the computer yet. When I do I'll upload it here!

Pixie and Sass you are too cute!


----------



## pixie23

I have to fast from 10 PM the night before, my appt will start at 9 and is a 2 hour test. I'm going to struggle with not eating for 12+ hours.

I've only put on 7lbs since I got back to my prepregnancy weight, sometimes I worry I'm not putting on enough but my midwife doesn't seem to think it's an issue. Glad to know I'm not the only one not really putting on weight this pregnancy, though there's still plenty of time for the potential to pack on some pounds.


----------



## nevernormal

I guess the difference with me is I was never really sick so I didn't lose any significant amount at all. Some appointments I've been a few lbs lower but different nurses have weighed me at each appointment; some are way more rushed and others take their time and are more precise, so I'm sure that has something to do with it!

After that not-so-good ultrasound though I was stress eating pretty much until the next one (so about a week) and it just wasn't good. So I'm hoping I haven't gained more than 4 lbs or so since my last appointment. That would put me at 1 lb/week which is normal at this point, I think!


----------



## padbrat

Hey Manu!! Welcome my friend!

Sass you have a perfect neat little girl bump chick! I want you to do the same thing for me but with Leo's scan pics... will you... pleeaaaseee!! LOL

It seems there is a lot of debate on dates for the different trimesters doesn't there MissP. 

Pixie nice bump pic chick!

Well we had our 28 wk scan today. Leo is measuring ahead on everything... head is measuring 31 wks, stomach 30 wks and thigh 29.5 wks... however, Consultant said he always measures ahead so he is not concerned. 

I too had my glucose test. I was told to fast from midnight. Had my first bloods drawn 10.15... drank yukky drink and then next bloods done at 12.15... I was STARVING!!! Get my results tomorrow.... I hope I am not diabetic...

Thyroid is still toxic big time.. hence I feel crap.. back on my 8 tablets a day for that.

On to nicer things... Leo was all curled up, still breech, but has swapped sides so his head is now on my left and his feet are on the right of me. He was as camera shy as ever...this is the best piccy of him.
 



Attached Files:







28 wks.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## pixie23

What a cute pic of Leo!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Jumps up and down!:dance: I'm FINALLY starting to round out!
 



Attached Files:







Image211.jpg
File size: 28.3 KB
Views: 4


----------



## pixie23

Cute bump Natalie!


----------



## manuiti

Omg Pixie & Sass - your bumps are so cute!

Redskins - that's so rubbish they didn't tell you want you needed to do for your test.

Pad - I had my 2 hour glucose tolerance test today as well. lol I fasted from midnight too, I think you're meant to fast between 8-12 hours, and I was soooo hungry I think the nurse was a bit surprised with the way I guzzled that drink. To me it tasted just like Fanta. Also had other blood & urine tests too. Should be getting my results tomorrow apart from one which will be in on Thursday. Fingers crossed all's ok. Hope your thyroid drugs start kicking in again soon and that you start feeling better. :hugs:


----------



## Curlyq111

Happy to hear all of the good updates! I just hit 26 weeks, and am definitely feeling pregnant. The ligament pains in my groin are getting pretty painful, but the hardest thing is that i"ve gotten the pregnancy carpal tunnel. My hands go completely numb at night, and my wrists are super painful all of the time, making it hard to do everyday things. I'm trying the braces now, they help a little at night, but not a lot. Lots say it goes away after baby is born, so I'm hoping so, although still having 3 more months of it sounds tough...! But, I'm happy to be feeling him moving around lots these days. :)


----------



## padbrat

Manu... I was quite surprised... I thought they were bringing me a wee sample to drink as that is just what it looked like! Tasted yuk!! Fingers crossed we both get good results!

Natalie cute bumpage!

Curly I have heard it does go when you have had baby. I am being referred to physio for my hips as they are really painful for me... like you say, every time he moves it makes all the pain worth it!!


----------



## Sass827

Aw thanks girls. I feel like I look 9 months along. I can't believe your carrying twins pixie. You still look so tiny and cute! 
Adorable pic PB! I'd be happy to photoshop any of leo's pics for ya. And I hope your Thyroid stuff gets all fixed up fast. 
The glucose test is such bs. My docs only told me no soda or chocolate. So I ate oatmeal and an apple Aka lots of carbs and sugar and failed too. Why don't they just tell everyone to eat eggs? It's such bs. My follow up test was the 12 hour fast then 4 hours giving blood once each hour so 4 blood draws. It sucked so bad. I just wish they filled us all in better.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you  I've been so sad, because I have 3 friends here where I live that are pregnant and about as far along as I am, and they all already had the pretty perfectly round bump and I am just getting there. Still not there though.


----------



## padbrat

Sass I will def take you up on that! I want to have all of his scan piccies in order as one whole picture! 

Guess what guys... 

Well I had a call from the hospital today... I have gestational diabetes... seriously.... as if there isn't enough going on medically... even the MW said that she was really hoping I wouldn't have it! So, I am off to hospital again on Thursday to see the diabetic team... more needles everyday.. lovely!

Leo... this is not funny! No more traumas for Mummy please lol


----------



## robinson380

I failed the 1 hour test as well and had to do the 4 hour, which I passed :) But I agree they need to inform us better on what you shoud eat before the test


----------



## padbrat

I was only given a 2 hour test... told to fast from midnight... and failed.. sigh.


----------



## manuiti

Oh Pad hun, so sorry you've got GD on top of everything else. That really sucks! GD isn't always managed by needles though, it's sometimes just diet and exercise. Fingers crossed it's the latter for you. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jdub1698

Yes PB- my SIL had GD and managed it with diet and exercise. She did draw blood at first to see where there were problems, etc, but soon didn't have to do that anymore. She did deliver a month early because of Pre-E issues, but the baby was great and they both went home after a couple of days in the hospital. You'll be fine, just try to stay positive!


----------



## Jdub1698

on another note- are anyone else's tickers constantly wrong on your posts? I'll be 26 weeks on Thursday and my ticker says 24 weeks six days! Not a big deal, just wondering if it's just me.


----------



## NatalieBelle

See, thats why I don't want to take my test. I am Hypoglycemic, and if I don't eat a good breakfast or just eat tons of sugar when I wake up I feel horrible through the day. So of course they are going to get bad results during the test when I can't eat for two hours after taking the sugar drink. Then they are going to tell me how I shouldn't try to have a home birth and everything. D:< 

PD: Sorry to hear that your going to have to deal with the blood test everyday till the little one gets here. :/

I already have a blood sugar monitor, and finger prick. I'm just out of needles and strips for it.


----------



## nevernormal

Jdub, your ticker says 25+4 for me!

Sorry about the GD Padbrat! My test is next week ladies so I'm hoping I pass! I don't have any symptoms or anything, especially since I haven't had a lot of weight gain, but you never know. I'll be having an omelette that morning though. Really I just want to eat normally but it's not abnormal for me to have eggs for breakfast in some form or another so the results shoudn't be skewed! :thumbup:

Natalie, my belly isn't very round yet either, I don't think. TBH I'm completely fine with having a smaller bump overall though! I know by the end of this pregnancy I'll feel like it's huge whether it really is or not :haha:


----------



## Jdub1698

nevernormal said:


> Jdub, your ticker says 25+4 for me!
> 
> so strange, it must just be off for me. well that's good to know!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

:hug: padbrat! Good luck with the diabetic team- hopefully you won't need daily injections:/


----------



## Sass827

Crap PB! I'm so sorry. It's really the last thing you need.


----------



## padbrat

Thanks ladies. As my results weren't completely awful (cut off is 7.9 and I had 8.4) I think it will be through diet. I spoke to my Sis who is a type 1 insulin diabetic and she went through with me the sort of diet stuff they would look at...

Have to say... less than impressed with the diet options for the next 11.5 wks!!! No museli, no raisins, no OJ, no strawberries, no smoothies..... all the stuff that I was eating as it is fruit or healthy I won't be able to have. 

We eat healthily... I have my 5 a day of fruit and veg for my baby's health and mine... I don't eat biscuits, cakes or much crisps or even have take outs that often and I had no symptoms either. I just have a very strong family history of diabetes... my Sis, Dad and Dad's Mum (Nan) are diabetic.

Humph am well and truly pished off now... and I have a sinus infection and can't take anything for it..

Am already having to inject into my stomach every day... so another set of needles will just add to the joy!

GRUMP GRUMP GRUMP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sass827

That's exactly how I felt too. I don't know how all these healthy foods an be deemed unhealthy. I joined the gd support group on here and the girls said light activity after eating can make all the difference. They had some other good advice too. Might be worth looking into.


----------



## manuiti

:hug: Pad


----------



## padbrat

Sass do you have it too? I joined the GD group as well.. the one in the third tri section. I picked up on the activity after eating thing too... but with my thyroid so screwed I am completely breathless with just a walk up the stairs lol.

I guess I will see what the hosp says tomorrow...

Thanks Manu x


----------



## NatalieBelle

Mr Isaac and I have been having poking wars :3 I poke my belly and he will poke back then I'll poke in a different spot and he pokes again, eventually he decides its his bed time and turns his back to me


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Natalie - how cool!!!


----------



## pixie23

DH and I put a flashlight up to my belly a couple of nights ago and one of the babies kept responding, it was amazing. I think the other one must have been facing my back.


----------



## Sass827

We play poking wars too. DH asked how I know I'm not upsetting her and I told him, it's because she oes crazy if I stop before she's ready!


----------



## Jdub1698

how fun! I'll have to try that this weekend. I'm a couple of weeks behind most of you guys, so I always get an idea of what is coming for us in the next few weeks from you! It's fun!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I go for my three hour on Monday...dreading being stuck 4 times! 

Oh well, yay for 28 weeks!


----------



## Sass827

It will be ok red. Just bring a book or mags or something to do. It's killing the time that's the worst.


----------



## padbrat

I agree with sass red.. Take books!

Looks like Leo will be an April baby as they are talking of inducing me at 38wks due to the gd.... Which means he could be here in less than 9 wks! Eek!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I go for my Glucose test tomorrow morning :/ blah


----------



## nevernormal

Wow PadBrat! Do you feel like you're mostly ready for his arrival?

Natalie, mine is on Thursday. I'm glad I'm on this thread ladies as I would probably totally space out and not think to bring a book or anything!!


----------



## pixie23

I'm finally third tri! I'll be meeting these boys before I know it. I can't believe that they should be here within 10 weeks.

I hope you're feeling ready PB. I know I'm feeling a bit pinched for time since my LOs should be here in April.


----------



## Sass827

Ahhhh! PB! That's surreal. But makes me jealous too. I wish I knew just when d would be here. I used to feel like she would be early. Now I feel like she's going to be late. I hate not knowing! Ahh! So crazy to think it's so soon


----------



## manuiti

wow Pad! Less than 9 weeks - that makes it all sound very soon for all of us now.
:hugs:


----------



## nevernormal

I am hoping this baby comes early... not quite in April, but definitely early May (around 38 weeks). But I'm hoping that happens naturally! But I guess really I'm just hoping that the baby is READY to come by then, and does, because the timing of it would work out way better with a lot of other things than baby coming late. Otherwise, I don't really mind baby staying in as long as he/she needs to to be healthy!


----------



## Sass827

Earlier would definitely be more convenient time wise. But of course, whatever she needs to be healthy. I think it's more of that I'm terrible with not knowing things. Like, I can't do surprises. And I always need to make plans. I like having everything planned out. And this is one thing that is totally out of my hands and it's such a bizarre feeling.


----------



## padbrat

Do I feel ready?... Hell no! Scared to heck! Still loads to do..... Gulp! At the scan last mon he weighed 3.6lbs..... He is only supposed to be 2.5 at 28 wks!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I called the hospital like they asked me too, and they couldn't schedule me till 8 a.m. Wednesday morning. Ugh this is going to be horrible because 8 is when I wake up in the morning and eat breakfast and instead of having something nutritious I'm going to be drinking a sugar drink...I am going to be feeling like crap and they are going to tell me that my results are bad, which NO DUH!! What do they expect, I don't wake up every morning and have a huge stack of pancakes with a gallon of syrup on it. Couldn't even do that when I'm not pregnant let alone now. >__< stupid stupid test, I dread you so much.


----------



## manuiti

Remember you need to 'only' fast between 8-12 hours not more so have a good snack around 11pm the night before to help you through it. And take a snack with you so that as soon as they take that last blood sample, you have something with you to eat. Hope Wednesday goes as well as it can for you hun.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thanks Manuiti! Maybe I'll sneak a Chicken tender around 11 p.m. the night before.


----------



## IluvRedskins

My 3 hour test came back today and I do have gestational diabetes. I'm so devastated. I'm getting ready to go pick up a prescription for my glucose test kit and will be meeting with a dietician hopefully in the next day or two. Prayers would be greatly welcome! I have IBS and a lot of foods don't agree with me, so I'm really worried what this diet will consist of.


----------



## manuiti

Sorry to hear this Red. Hope your appt goes well and you get a good dietician who can work with you on this. 
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sass827

I'm so sorry red. I heard it's best to get up and move after eating. Even just a quick trip up and down the stairs can help get your numbers back on track. Hope this helps!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sorry red :( I feel like I've heard of so many people on this forum with GD! I'm really surprised! I thought only 4% of pregnant women get it?? I'm feeling like its around 50% with the threads I participate in! :/


----------



## NatalieBelle

With everyone becoming diagnosed with GD, makes me really weary to go for my test in the morning. Also getting my rhogam shot tomorrow. Ahhh Which reminds me that I can't eat anything in the morning :/ Fiddle sticks.


----------



## nevernormal

Sorry Red!

Like Natalie, I'm starting to worry that I'm going to end up with it too! Seems like so many women on this thread have it.

Natalie, let me know what the rhogam shot is like. I've got to get that too :grr:


----------



## NatalieBelle

hahah I can't believe I put rogaine xD I will do! I figure it will be easy peesy. Though it takes them 2 hours to mix it up. So its a good thing I will busy with my Glucose test while they mix it up then I am supposed to go pick it up and take it to my midwife clinic afterwards so they can give it to me. I wonder if they put it in your arm? Hmmmm Worth googling.


----------



## pixie23

Sorry Red. I know you must be disappointed. I hope they're able to find a good solution for you, especially with your IBS. Prayers for you. 
Oddly enough, I feel like my IBS hasn't been as bad during pregnancy, which is good because I don't think the meds I take for the major flare ups are safe in pregnancy.
I'm definitely starting to get nervous about my GD test on Thursday.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I just got a call from the midwives office... I don't have GD but I'm slightly anemic so I need to start taking supplements. Explains why I'm so darn tired all the time...


----------



## padbrat

You know what ladies.. now I have my monitor and can see what different foods are doing to my levels it is not so bad... I totally now think mine can be managed by diet and even a walk of 20 mins after food can bring my levels right down. Yes... I am afraid my Maccy D attacks are a thing of the past (not such a bad thing)... but it is manageable.

Had a detailed look at the scan info from my 28 wk scan and discovered Leo weighed in at 3.6 lbs!!!!! OMG he is only supposed to weight 2.5 lbs at 28 wks!!!!!! EEEEEKKKKKKK!


----------



## manuiti

Pad - so glad it looks like you can manage your GD with just diet. That's great news.

Bella - same here, no GD but slightly anaemic. I've been on the iron pills for over a week now and I can't say I'm any less tired than before which is a shame.

I've got to get the rhogam shot too sometime in the next week. I had it after I had my D&C earlier in the year and they gave it too me in my butt with a huge needle and it hurt. But when I mentioned it to my OB at my last appt he was really surprised because he said it's usually a tiny needle and in the arm. I guess the nurses at the hospital had got annoyed with me hassling them to hurry up because at that time, I'd been given the all clear by my Dr & just wanted to get out of there and go home. That was nice of them. lol


----------



## Sass827

Wonderful PB! And thank goodness the diagnosis came on the later side so you only have to diet for 10 weeks or so. Ok, so I might be overanalyzing this but whatever. Dylan has been measuring the same as Leo all along aka 2 weeks ahead. I'll find out Friday if she is still on the same track. Do you think this means they might come 2 weeks early? My SIL said DS measured 2 weeks ahead all along and he was delivered 2 weeks before the edd.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Glucose test went good, only thing that was a pain was gas from the Fruit Punch flavored drink and the waiting around for two hours to be done with. Drink in general though, yes was strong and kinda hurt my throat because it was so sweet. But it reminded me of Hawaiian Punch concentrate before water gets added. I just chugged it. 
Results probably won't come in till tomorrow.

Rhogam shot hurt a little bit but it was quick, done and over with. Right in the butt cheek.


----------



## nevernormal

Aggh! I don't want a shot in my butt (or anywhere really). I'm such a wuss :haha:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Its super quick. Or my midwifes nurse did it really quickly anyways  Which I was thankful. Blah by now blood drawings and shots are easy peasy for me.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - my baby is also consistently measuring 2 weeks ahead & I was hoping for the same thing but after some research on dr google and speaking to a few friends it really seems that there is no correlation :( got my fingers crossed anyway though!!! Hope baby will at least be on time!!!


----------



## Sass827

Gotta love butt shots! I hope your results comeback good. 
I'm holding out hope she comes on time. I feel like the third tri boards are ill of past due posts. I can seriously feel their pain and it scares the poop out of me. 
I think my anxiety is starting to go up about l & d too. Anyone else?


----------



## manuiti

I think I must be the only one who wants my baby to come a couple of days late. lol But only because I want my husband to be back from work in time to be there for the birth. 

So the rhogam is a butt shot? Poo!


----------



## Sass827

Manu- if my DH wasn't going to be there, I'd wait as long as it took to get him back! I'd be terrified to go it alone and there isn't anyone else I want in there with me.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies! I go tomorrow to see the dietician. From what I can tell of my test results, my GD is coming from my insulin resistancy. My fasting bw and 1 hr bw were with in normal limits this time but my 2 hr was 3 pts over and my 3 hr was 15 pts over. I'm just not processing the insulin at all :( Oh well, it is what it is!

Sass - L&D is really starting to scare me! I told DH last night that he has to come out. I know that most babies at this point are starting to turn around to where they are in the head down position but I'm pretty sure that Lucas is still breech. I feel more movement on my left side then anywhere else. Hope he decides to turn in the next few weeks!


----------



## NatalieBelle

OMG I actually slept last night, I had been stressing about that stupid test yesterday so much that the past few nights I felt like I was dieing. I couldn't sleep for anything and felt sick. Last night I slept like a baby, still woke up to switch positions. But nothing like before, Now I wait for my results today.


----------



## nevernormal

Honestly, I'm not really worried about labor & delivery. Well I am, but it has more to do with the fact that my doctor and I aren't exactly on the same page on how to approach the whole process. I'm hoping to discuss that with him today though, fxed! 

I do think this baby is still breech but I'm planning to look at the Spinning Babies website and maybe implement some of the techniques from there and see if I can them to move!

GD test today! I'm having an omelette for breakfast so we'll see how it goes! I have no clue how many hours mine is -- I think it's just 1 hr.

Also the rhogam shot... I would love it if my doctor's office uses the small needle in the arm, but seriously I think this whole state is like 20 years behind the rest of the country sometimes, so I'm just going to count on the big needle in the butt. Maybe I'll be pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Sass827

Same here red. She's still kicking me low and middle. I'm afraid of a level 3 tear and afraid of not being able to drive or pick up her carrier for 6 weeks bc of a c section.


----------



## pixie23

glucose test is over, my results should be in tomorrow, but I shouldn't be contacted unless they're abnormal. I'm so nervous about my results.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Oh yeah, I forgot to mention earlier that we got our crib and changing table yesterday! So excited to really start on his room! Still a long ways to go but we have the important furniture!


----------



## nevernormal

Glucose test is over. It was just a 1-hour test. The drink wasn't as horrible as I was anticipating (though it wasn't good either). 

No rhogam shot today though. They are testing my blood for antibodies first so I might get it next appointment I guess.


----------



## Sass827

I'll be really happy when were all done with the gd tests. Is this the last big variable for everyone or is there something else later?


----------



## nevernormal

I think around 36 weeks is when you get tested for GBS.


----------



## padbrat

Hey Sass! I think Leo may be induced at 38 wks.... we will see, due to the GD... could be great if our transatlantic bumps arrived at the same time though lol.

Leo is still def breech... in fact he has taken to ramming himself into the top left hand corner of me and getting his feet trapped under my ribs... and if I lean back my tum gets all pointed when he turns his back on me! LOL


----------



## misspriss

I can't seem to find out how my baby is positioned, sometimes kicks lower down (probably breech) and then some in the middle (transverse?) and sometimes high and to the right (head down I assume)...could baby really still have the room to move around that often? Or am I feeling arm movements as well as kicks that would explain why they are still all over the place?

ETA: At my last appointment, 24 weeks (I missed 28 weeks due to weather, getting in at 29) baby was transverse....


----------



## NatalieBelle

Wheww**** 
I don't have GD, my results came back and my Iron levels are great, and my glucose numbers weren't even close to being a worry factor. I feel like I'm on cloud nine since I have been stressing about it all for the past two weeks. I guess my extreme health food diet plan really made a difference. I have to say, I was really surprised how my body handled the sugar drink. On my birthday I was bad and hadn't eaten any protein for breakfast or lunch and ended up blacking out and going into convulsions twice. So I was pretty worried about the G-test. 

Goodluck to any of you ladies who still have yet to take it. I think my walking around and keeping active during the test really helped my body handle the sugar intake.


----------



## nevernormal

Misspriss I know for sure my baby was breech on 23+4, and transverse on 24+3. I'm guessing s/he still alternates between those too positions, with legs on the left, because I almost always feel my kicks in the lower left, occasionally middle left. Yesterday at my appointment the heartbeat was mid-right, so I'm guessing baby was transverse or diagonal or something at the time... where do they hide themselves!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Natalie!
Whats the GBS test?
Dylan is breech too. Acted like suck a little ninny during our 3D scan today. Only sticking her face into my uterine wall and putting her hands and the cord on her face. But we kept at it and finally got some good shots. 
PB- she weighed in at 3lb 7oz, so I am over the moon! Big baby girl. I'm going to start doing the moves on spinningbabies.com to try to get her moving. I can easily find her head near my left or right rib at any given time.
I'm so jealous of you knowing what day you will get to hold Leo. Not knowing what day D will make her appearance is just torture to me!
 



Attached Files:







D1.jpg
File size: 23.6 KB
Views: 4









D2.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 5









D3.jpg
File size: 23.7 KB
Views: 5


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> Misspriss I know for sure my baby was breech on 23+4, and transverse on 24+3. I'm guessing s/he still alternates between those too positions, with legs on the left, because I almost always feel my kicks in the lower left, occasionally middle left. Yesterday at my appointment the heartbeat was mid-right, so I'm guessing baby was transverse or diagonal or something at the time... where do they hide themselves!

I know, I was thinking around 28-29 weeks they would be running out of room to turn around so much without me feeling it?


----------



## manuiti

Wow Sass - those scan photos are amazing!!!! :happydance: Oh, I didn't know what gbs was either so just looked it up - https://www.babycenter.com/0_group-b-streptococcus-screening_1647.bc

natalie - yay for not having gd!

misspress - i can't tell what's where on my baby either. at the moment I seem to be getting kicked a lot on my right side, but also under my ribs, my left side and somewhere down near my bladder. I just figured he was flailing around with all limbs just beating me up all over the place. lol

Pad - wow 38 weeks isn't that far away. so exciting!!!

afm - the co-sleeper crib has arrived and I ordered the cot bed yesterday so hopefully that'll be arriving early next week. Then just the wait for hubby to get home so we can put the nursery together. Can't wait!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass Dylan is beautiful!!!!


----------



## pixie23

I don't imagine the baby will run out of room to rotate until 32 weeks, unless it's really large.
I was told my twins are likely to not rotate after 28 weeks so I think you can probably get a few more weeks than me for that baby to turn!

Didn't hear from my doctor about my GTT results and no news is supposed to be good news but I'm not going to feel confident about it until my appt on Monday.

Dylan is gorgeous!


----------



## nevernormal

I hope it's good news then Pixie, for you and me both! I didn't hear back from my doctor's office either, but I know sometimes lab results can get delayed.


----------



## misspriss

My GTT got moved to next week, I was supposed to have it Wednesday but we had bad weather. My Midwife only does appointments on Wednesdays (I wish I could work 1 day a week!) so next Wednesday.

Also my midwife does post-prandial testing, so no nasty drink for me :D


----------



## manuiti

I went in search of my Rhogam shot today. I had to go to two pharmacies first, which I did and they didn't have it. But that's good because it now means that I'm allowed to go and get it at the hospital for much cheaper than if the pharmacies had had it. So Monday I'm off to the hospital to hopefully get stabbed in the butt on the cheap. lol


----------



## pixie23

My scan & appt went really well yesterday. The results of my glucose tolerance test came back and I passed! Each of the boys is still growing very well, they're each still measuring the size a single baby would at this stage and their estimated to weigh nearly 2.5lbs each!


----------



## nevernormal

Hooray for passing Pixie! Still haven't heard from my doctor's office, but I usually don't if the results are good, so I'm guessing I passed too. I hope!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay for passing! 

AFM - I have started checking my sugar 4 times a day! My fast has to be below 90 and today is the first time it has been below! I also have to check it 1 hr after breakfast, lunch, and supper and it is supposed to be under 130. My numbers have really fluctuated anywhere from 105 to 163. I have to keep an eye on them over the next 2-3 days and if any of them stay above 140 they will start a pill form of insulin at the lowest dose and we will go from there. I have another appt. next Monday. I'm really hoping things will sort themselves out!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I don't remember if anyone started leaking a few weeks ago, but I know I did at 19 weeks. Well its been pretty consistent till now. Both still leak, but my right breast has been leaking all night and morning. I'm wondering if there is a reason it has increased, or maybe its just cause I am getting closer to seeing my little boy so the production is getting stronger?
Any ideas?


----------



## misspriss

Hm no real leakage from me, but I have noticed my nipples occasionally have dried stuff on them, so maybe a really tiny small amount of leakage that I don't notice? Idk. No real leakage yet though.


----------



## nevernormal

I thought I was starting to leak around 19 weeks, but really I'll just get an almost waxy buildup on the outer halves of my nipples. I still get it, but it's not as noticeable anymore :shrug:


----------



## manuiti

Yay for passing pixie & nnormal!

No leaking from me either.

Managed to get hold of the Anti-D meds yesterday and heading over to a friend's house, who's a nurse, for her to stab me with it in a little bit.

Hope everyone's doing ok. :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

I will be doing my GTT Thursday morning. Apparently, I test myself. Midwife said she would send the meter home with me, and when I get up in the morning I test myself after fasting, and then after breakfast (which I think is something specific but I'm not sure). 

Woo. Good fun Thursday.


----------



## Sass827

Happy some of you were able to pass and the testing doesn't seem too bad for you red. I don't think I've had any leakage, but I'm still getting bigger and bigger. I think I need a new bra again. I was a 34B, and I'm thinking I need a 38DD. I've also noticed that sometimes my nipples are almost black. Is anyone else noticing this? It seems to come and go.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - mine don't go black but sometimes the tips turn a deep purplish color. They've consistently leaked daily - just enough that I can notice stains in my white bras but not enough to leak through a bra. Wondering how long until I'll need pads in my bras...


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been leaking tons D: off and on all day. Right before I leak a good amount I sometimes get a cramp in my boob, kinda like the growing pains. Its like they are exercising for the up coming birth.


----------



## nevernormal

Heard from my doctor's office. The glucose test results were good but my iron is low, so now I have to take a supplement for that :/


----------



## Sass827

Got resized for bras yesterday. Im a 38e. Holy crow. This is crazy. The lady said because the baby is so high, my ribs are pushed up so much that any underwire is going to cause me pain. Ugh. I hope baby turns eventually and drops and gives me some relief.


----------



## misspriss

Sass827 said:


> Got resized for bras yesterday. Im a 38e. Holy crow. This is crazy. The lady said because the baby is so high, my ribs are pushed up so much that any underwire is going to cause me pain. Ugh. I hope baby turns eventually and drops and gives me some relief.

Oooh that would be bad. My ribs seem pushed out but I went up a band size and they gave me some of those band extenders, and honestly it's been fine. My underwire stays right under the girls for now. Perhaps a band extender might help, to give a little more room for expansion?

Oh I forgot to mention mine are underwire too. I measured at 34H, but ended up buying at 36G to allow for rib expansion. They didn't have no-wire in 34H/36G. I have tried on some "leisure" bras that are wire free, but they offer NO support whatsoever!


----------



## manuiti

Hmmm, my ribs don't seem to have been pushed out at all but rather baby seems to have come out and over them...


----------



## nevernormal

Sass I moved up to a 36G when I was about 16 weeks, and have stayed there. It's nearly impossible to find an wire free bra in that size, so I bought two underwire ones. I haven't moved up a band size I guess at this point, just my cup size, but a well fitting underwire should be comfortable I think. And way more supportive than anything without a wire!


----------



## Jdub1698

Took my GD test this morning and fingers crossed it went well! I will know in a few days how it went, hopefully I hear nothing. They said that if it was good, I'd hear nothing. 

We also had an ultrasound to check on my placenta placement, because it was too low lying at my Week 20 U/S. And it has moved up to normal! So that's great! NO worries there! Baby Taylor was super active, happy and waving to us! We're doing a 3D/4D next weekend and I can't wait to really see her!
 



Attached Files:







02.28.13 SA Mayo ob 20.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 1


----------



## misspriss

I did my Glucose test this morning, I passed!! 

I got to do the postprandial test, which means I had a specific, high glucose meal instead of the drink. I had 8 oz unsweetened juice and 18 plain saltine crackers. It was weird.

My readings were all good though!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jdub & misspriss - great news!!!

AFM - acid reflux is getting worse by the day. Midwife put me on Zantac, which worked for a few days.... Now it's Awful by night time. The only thing that sometimes helps is ice cream... But midwife is concerned daily milkshakes will make me gain too much weight. I've just gotten to the point where I just don't want to eat ice cream but its the only thing that will make me feel better. It's to the point where I feel like I'm going to vomit acid ( sorry tmi). Frustrated!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Hooray for passing misspriss!

I hope you pass Jdub! Good news about your placenta!

Bella, sorry to hear about the heartburn. I've mostly been able to manage mine with tums here and there, and the last couple of days I've been completely fine... I pretty much have to avoid anything acidic though!

I did hear back from my doctor's office on Wednesday... I passed the glucose test but my iron was low. It wasn't super below the minimum threshold, but I'm on iron supplements until further notice.


----------



## misspriss

Aw Bella I'm sorry! I am suffering from bad reflux too. So far I have managed it with Gaviscon and Tums, but I am seriously considering Zantac. The thing that helps me most is eating dinner about 5 hours before bed. If i eat later, I get reflux AND throw up. It makes it hard though because it means I get home from work and have to eat immediately.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Everyone is so quiet lately! How are we all doing??

AFM 31 weeks today!


----------



## Sass827

I know, right?! Happy 31 Bella! 
I'm uncomfortable! Ate poorly over the weekend and constipation came back with a vengeance. Also, constant peeing causing sleeping issues. How's everyone else doing?


----------



## nevernormal

I'm with you on the peeing, Sass! I don't know what position this baby is in now, but about a week ago my night time wakings went from about 2/night to at least 4/night. I guess it's just good preparation for the baby's arrival, right? :haha:

I do think the baby turned head down sometime last week, as I started feeling kicks at the top left of my bump. Before, all the movements were at the bottom. I have a final ultrasound a week from today to double check that baby is growing well so I guess I'll see then!


----------



## Jdub1698

Me too on the peeing! My husband couldn't sleep a few nights ago and was like- seriously! How many times can a person pee a night!! lol

When i was at my U/S last week they said the baby was head down already, but might move a bunch in the next 4 weeks or so before going head down for labor. getting much closer! yay!


----------



## misspriss

Ive beensick. I caught a head cold, it has been annoying and Im not 100% over it yet.

I hear ya on the peeing in the night! I went from 2-3x night, to 4-5x per nightBut it does seem like I sleep better (when not sick anyway) around the peeing, like I almost sleep walk through them instead of waking up as much as I used to.

Been having nightmares, cant always remember what they were about, but like last night it was time-value-of-money problems, and Im not even in Finance, DH is! And just not sleeping well because of them. But I have only been having them since I have been sick, Im hoping that is it.


----------



## Curlyq111

Hi all,
Good here, just still dealing with pretty painful carpal tunnel and bad hand swelling. I don't know what position baby is in, by sometimes I feel kicks on the far left and right side at the same time, so maybe he's laying sideways, lol. My sister just had her baby boy this morning, so it's feeling a lot more real now!!


----------



## nevernormal

MissPriss the only time I usually get nightmares is when I'm sick. Weird isn't it!

Curly I've also been feeling movements in 2 places at once too... you have to wonder what they are up to in there!


----------



## manuiti

So with you girls on the peeing. I'm about 3-4 times a night now. Most of the time my tummy's moving at the top right, but every now and then both left and right sides shoot outwards! So I'm guessing at the moment baby's slightly head down, slightly transverse, but tbh, I have no idea. lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I wake up every morning with a foot sticking out of my upper belly so I'm fairly certain baby is still head down since the midwife last checked! 

As for the peeing thing - I actually hardly ever get up in the middle of the night even once to pee... But I wonder if dehydration plays a part in that...

On another note, my birth plan was kind of to not have one. I wanted to take the pain as it comes, attempt to go natural, and if need be, Ask for an epidural. So I told my midwife that at my last appointment, and she said if I want an epidural that's fine & they will gladly give me one, but if I want to go natural that I have to take the epidural idea out of my head completely - make it not an option. She said most women who have it as a maybe in their birth plans end up getting it. So now I don't know what to do!!! Frustrating. I liked my birth plan. :sigh:


----------



## nevernormal

Bella, maybe instead of making it not an option, clarify in your mind what situations you would want one? Like if you've been laboring X amount of hours and are exhausted and need a break, then you want an epidural. That way you're still taking things as they come, but just thinking ahead a bit more about different scenarios? :shrug:

I know my excess peeing has to do a lot with not being dehydrated, for sure! I try to drink a lot of water during the day, but I also take a glass of water to bed with me every night. I usually drink about half the glass as I'm filling it, so have to get more, but that's probably what starts my night wakings. Then each time I wake up I sip some water. So it's really no wonder I wake up so many times!


----------



## Sass827

I liked your initial birth plan too Bella. I say keep it! 
I'm pounding the water too never. Our bodies need it. It's just too bad it comes with all the peeing. ;(


----------



## pixie23

I've been really uncomfortable, the boys are getting so big. Twin 1 is head down, but not engaged yet! I've been having lots of BH these days. I only get up once to pee at night because I try to cut off my intake, but I've been getting really thirsty and mentioned to DH last night that I probably just need to start taking water to bed with me. During the day I feel like I'm constantly in the loo because I'm going about once an hour. I've been having frequent nose bleeds, which mostly bother me because they're inconvenient.


----------



## Sass827

Careful pixie. Dehydration is no joke. It can put you into the hospital in a few hours. I know a girl who didn't drink one day because she had to make a really long drive and wound up in the ER. Waking up all night sucks but your body needs the water sooo bad. And being dehydrated brings on bh, so maybe you'll have less if you drink more. I hope so for your sake. Those suckers hurt! A humidifier might help with the nose bleeds. 
I don't think Dylan is engaged, but I'm wondering because my va jay jay hurts so bad sometimes. It's like someone sucker punched me over and over again inside and out.


----------



## nevernormal

After all the talk about peeing yesterday, I only woke up ONCE last night! :saywhat: But I think the baby has moved to a new position again, as I'm not feeling the same types of movements anymore. Still feeling stuff, but it's more rolls and bigger body parts, it seems, rather than the kicks & punches I've felt this past week.

No BH for me at this point, at all. 

Pixie, since Twin 1 is head down, does that mean you'll be able to try for a vaginal delivery?


----------



## pixie23

Sass, I feel the same way down south, I think it's just the weight of the babies/uterus on my pelvic bones and muscles.

Never, Yes! Twin 1 being head down will give me the opportunity to try for a vaginal delivery, which is my preference!


----------



## Sass827

I think our right pixie.and how cool to be able to go vaginal with twins?! That's awesome! 
My movements are the same way never. And sometimes they hurt! I think she's getting really strong!


----------



## Jdub1698

Just got the results back from my 1-hour test and I'm good to go! Yay!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Jdub!


----------



## Curlyq111

I got my results from my one hour test, FAIL! UGH! My level was at 141, so I have to take the 3 hour test this week. I kinda had a feeling though, I always feel shaky and my heart races after sugary type things. So, we'll see after this next test!


----------



## pixie23

congrats jdub!

sorry to hear the news, curly. I hope your next test comes back well.


----------



## Jdub1698

Sorry curly!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay jdub! Sorry curly :( 

Sass - I asked my midwife about that - told her I feel like I've been kicked in the crotch! She said its perfectly normal - pelvic bone is widening in prep for birth. 
It mostly bothers me at oft, especially if I need to turn over. If I squeeze my legs together while I turn it doesn't hurt so bad.

On another note, I'm a teacher & my kids are in for a month of standardized testing - so my school does exercise class in the morning before testing days! I did Zumba with the kids this morning & it felt GREAT!!! :happydance:


----------



## Sass827

Congrats j! Sorry curly. I failed the 1 and passed the three. Hopefully you will too. 
I wish I got a workout class every morning! How long do you all work out for? I wonder hw long I could last these days. I'm getting pretty pathetic.


----------



## NatalieBelle

So my lo is much stronger and aware of his surroundings now. Last night while trying to fall asleep, I had my hand resting on the side of my belly. Isaac would move his foot or hand right to where my hand was poke it up farther and move it around where my hand was resting! :3 Then he would stop when I lifted my hand. It was absolutely awesome.

I feel like I am speaking sign language to him in the womb haha.

Curly- Good luck on your next test, I ate a peanut butter and Jelly an hour before I was supposed to start fasting. I feel like it helped.


----------



## misspriss

Baby got the hiccups last night! I could not figure it out at first, it took me a minute to realize that was what was going on in there!

Do you feel the hiccups right where their head is? If so, baby is DEFINITELY head down, waaaayyy down there....


----------



## NatalieBelle

Lo had hiccups for 30 minutes last night, it usually is right by my pelvic bone.


----------



## misspriss

The hiccups felt like right between my pelvic bone, right in the middle. I was kind of surprised because last time I saw midwife (about 8 days ago) baby was just kind of hanging out, halfway head down, but nowhere near the pelvic bone...if that makes sense. I see her again next Wednesday, I'll ask her about it then. It would be nice and reassuring if baby was solidly head-down though!!


----------



## nevernormal

Well it was confirmed today that my baby is now head down, just as I suspected =)

There has been a few times I've wondered if I was feeling hiccups, but it never lasted very long so it probably wasn't them, I suppose.


----------



## misspriss

For a while I thought baby was just poking me in rhythm, but it kept going right on rhythm, so I deduced it must be hiccups!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - it's only on CMT days and its 15 mins per grade level in grades 3 4 & 5, since they're the grades taking the CMT tests. It's great! I've been bad, didnt think I could keep up, but surprised myself & it felt really good!


----------



## pixie23

I had false labor last night. BH woke me up and continued on for an hour + (I tried drinking water and changing positions). I called the labor ward as it was 5 AM and the told me to take some paracetamol/Tylenol and if they were BH they would stop, she said if they didn't stop or got worse to call back in immediately. Luckily, the Tylenol helped, I only had a couple more contractions after I took it. It was definitely a bit of a scare and means I will be packing my hospital bag today.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow pixie! Glad you're okay & your LOs have decided to stay inside for a bit longer!

Natalie - mine does that too! It cracks me up and always happens when I least expect it! Love it!


----------



## nevernormal

Glad you're okay Pixie! How long have they said they want you to go/will let you go? I've got a friend on fb who is pregnant with twins right now, officially due in June, about 3 weeks after me. But she said the other day they only want her to get to 36 weeks then will do a c-section, so she'll probably meet her babies before I meet mine!

Yeah I know what the hiccups are supposed to feel like, but anytime I've noticed a rhythm it's very short lived. So either it wasn't hiccups or my baby gets over them quickly!


----------



## Sass827

I'm pretty sure it's still hiccups, even though it goes really fast. Mine have never even lasted a full minute but they are so fast and hard and rhythmic they have to be hiccups. 
Congrats on being head down never. I'm going to ask my dr about being head down today. 
Oh pixie! I'm so happy it was false labor for you. Must have been scary though. Are you in the uk? It seems as if people in the uk have to pack so much more stuff for the hospital. Even more to worry about! What are you packing?


----------



## NatalieBelle

So lastnight and this morning it feels like LO is transverse again :/ maybe he just has his legs all over the place. I'd like him to stay head down for the most part.


----------



## misspriss

Glad it was false Pixie!! Must have been really scarey though.

I _thought_ I was having contractions for a minute the other night, woke me up in the middle of the night. Turns out it was gas/diarrhea cramps. But my first thought was "OMG call the midwife!" 

I don't have braxton hicks really, is that bad? Isn't it normal to have them by now?


----------



## nevernormal

I don't have them either MissPriss!


----------



## pixie23

My 40 week due date is may 20th, but I was told I'll be induced at 37 weeks (which is considered full term for fraternal twins).
There is a lot to pack here in the UK. I don't currently have everything I need/want for my bag, but I'm going to pack what I have for now. Here's what I'm planning on taking with me:

For my labor & delivery bag-
2 gowns
socks
hair band
snacks
chapstick
I might take a book/kindle depending on how early during labor they want to admit me
(might also pack a birthing ball & TENS machine, but I'm undecided on these)

Bag for after delivery-
maternity pads (I heard about 10 for each day you expect to be in the hospital)
nursing bras, underwear, & socks
a couple nursing pads & nipple cream
2 night gowns & robe
toiletries
going home outfit (I think I'm going to pack a dress incase I end up having a C-section)
towel
breast pump
nursing pillow
For baby- 
wipes & diapers 
2 onesies, 2 sleepers, going home outfit, blanket, hat (I'll be doubling this)
& of course the car seats

I think that's everything!


----------



## nevernormal

My hospital suggests packing a bag for your DH as well, if he's going to be your support partner. Put some snacks in there for him and maybe a book or something for him as well. If he's able to stay overnight with you in the hospital, then you'll obviously need toiletries for him, and a change of clothes.


----------



## pixie23

I also heard an extra shirt for DH, I guess for after labor if he holds the baby right away, or sweats a lot!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I've only felt hiccups 5 times so far ( two of which were yesterday morning and night ) and they've been really light quick rhythmic and last for a minute or two. 

Speaking of hospital bags, when is everyone planning on packing them?? I thought I had a while yet but a coworker told me she packed hers at 28 weeks & said I should get on it!!


----------



## nevernormal

I'm planning on having my hospital bags packed by 34 weeks. Even if I went into labor then, baby would likely spend some time in the NICU, but I figure if I have problems before then, my whole plan/experience is going to be different than I would want anyway. Hospitals in the U.S. provide a lot of stuff, and I can always send DH home for toiletries or a clean change of clothes if I had to.


----------



## Sass827

I'm packing the iPad and charger for DH so he can keep busy. Ditto on his phone charger, the camera and its charger. 
I did the hospital tour where we will deliver, so they told us about all they will give us (sleep sack, onesies, diapers, wipes, sanitary pads, Breast pads, hand washing tub for baby). I still might bring three days of clothes for Dylan anyway. I love her stuff and can't wait to get her in it. 
I'm just worried about clothes for myself. I've bought some great nursing gowns, but I've heard it's a risk to bring them to hospital as you might get them bloody. Has anyone else heard this? I don't want to ruin them right away.


----------



## padbrat

Hey all! Sorry been manic busy for the last few weeks!

Seems like I am one of the frequent toilet flyers as well! With that and my hip pain I feel like a full nights sleep is a distant memory! LOL

I must confess to feeling quite jealous of all you whose baby's are behaving and going head down... had a scan on Monday and Leo is still quite happy chilling out in transverse... just as he has all along! No intentions whatsoever of going head down! In fact he right at the very top with his head on my right, back running across the top of my uterus and legs tucked in above my belly button... *sigh.. I wonder if my Son will ever listen to me!

Never I wish our hospitals provided stuff... hence why us UK girls have to pack so much ... we get provided with very little. 

Pixie thank heavens it was a false labour and the twins are still cosy in you!

Sass.. will PM ya! x


----------



## nevernormal

Sass you could pack the nursing gowns, and if you decide you don't want to wear them because you're bleeding too much, continue to wear the hospital gown I guess? Idk. My hospital tells us to bring 2-3 gowns, but I don't have any at this point. Where did you get yours?


----------



## Sass827

Good to see you PB! I've missed you! Dylan didn't turn til I did the stuff on spinning babies. 
I think your right never. I got one at kohls and one at the maternity section at Macy's. can't wait to wear them! Got a gift card to destination maternity and bought a bunch of breast feeding tops too. So excited to be out of maternity clothes!


----------



## padbrat

Sass.... spinning babies????


----------



## Sass827

Spinningbabes.com. It's a free site with some easy excersizes to get baby moving. Just be forewarned, every time I stick my butt in the air, I fart, so now I only do it when I'm alone. :blush:


----------



## pixie23

I got my gowns online from motherhood maternity, they were clearance (buy one clearance item, get one free). It was a spectacular deal and I think it may still be going on.


----------



## nevernormal

That's a spectacular deal Pixie! I doubt they have the same sales in the U.S. though.


----------



## pixie23

It was actually through the US site!


----------



## nevernormal

Oh, okay! Well I was just in an actual Motherhood store on Thursday, and their current sales were buy one get one 50% off. I said I wished they they B1G1, and the clerk said I'd just missed that sale but a week or so. Have looked at their website since my last post, and indeed, they don't have that sale anymore, even online.


----------



## pixie23

darn


----------



## nevernormal

Yeah, she said sometimes they have different/better sales online, but not right now obviously. :shrug: Something is always on sale somewhere, or I can always attempt to make my own if I get some other projects out of the way first!


----------



## Sass827

I was able to get buy 3 get one free on nursing bras and nursing tops at motherhood last Wednesday. They also had a $20 off $100 coupon floating around.


----------



## nevernormal

Motherhood doesn't sell nursing bras in my size, unfortunately. I think I can get a couple of their sleep nursing bras, because they are stretchy, and use those until my milk comes in and settles down and I have an idea of what I need. But bras sized by band & cup size, I'll have to look somewhere else. Am looking into converting regular bras into nursing bras as they can get SO expensive!

Will probably stop by Motherhood next Sat. after my childbirth prep class, or after my next appointment on the 21st. I need to sign up for their e-mail list I guess and see if I get any coupons with that. Shirts are a pain to buy because I need XL for my boobs to fit in, but then they are huge everywhere else :wacko: I really need to get more proactive about learning to tailor my clothes!


----------



## Sass827

They send so many coupons. I think I got a few good ones today. 
I got some real stretchy camis tht might work. And some great sports bras. 
Kohls maternity is getting much better and ther coupons are awesome.


----------



## nevernormal

I ordered the two maternity tops that I have from Kohls. They work, but it's like I said. They fit well in the boobs and I feel like I'm swallowed everywhere else. I know my belly still has time to grow to fill those out but even the arms and stuff seem big. I don't want to buy any more maternity shirts though that aren't also nursing tops, since I do plan to breastfeed.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well the baby shower wasn't as much of a turn out as I had hoped. Less than half of the people who said they would come didn't. Which in turn left us with TONS of food and drinks -.- sigh. Ahh well still very thankful for the baby stuff and seeing some old friends.


----------



## nevernormal

Sorry that your shower didn't go as planned, Natalie! Did you get a lot of stuff from your registry?


----------



## padbrat

Gosh I am sooo clueless... what are maternity gowns??? Are they just nighties? I have bought some very stretchy comfy ones with easy slip down straps from M&S that are buy one for £9.50 and get one for £4.50... 

I absolutely need to get some nursing tops and bras though....

Hahahah Sass... will check out spinning baby and ensure I am absolutely alone!!


----------



## pixie23

The gowns I've gotten are just nighties, I've just made sure there are no snaps or medal of any kind.


----------



## padbrat

Cool! Thanks for putting my mind at rest Pixie... I thought I was missing out on some important baby thing!

Am busy washing all of Leo's clothes and bedding today... awwww... and he is having a wriggle fest after I had an apple for part of my lunch!


----------



## Jdub1698

Feeling a little nervous- I've noticed my urine recently has a super sweet smell to it and i've been leaking(?) or maybe having a brownish discharge. After checking Dr. google I got concerned that it might be amnio fluid, so I called my doc. They are having me come in tomorrow to test my urine. ANyone have any experience with this type of thing?


----------



## pixie23

I hope everything is okay Jdub! Keep us posted.


----------



## Sass827

I felt similarly about my shower too Natalie. All of my family came through, but less then half of my girlfriends. But I'm not surprised. My gf's are really never accountable. But we got some great gifts and it was a nice day. Only about half the gifts were from the registry though. I don't mean to seem ungrateful, but its difficult to open the tenth blanket when you have no changing pad, diapers, monitor or boppy pillow. And we got so many clothes! Too many. 
All of the nighties I got are for nursing so they have easy boob access or special hidden 
panels to pop a nipple out.


----------



## misspriss

My showers seem so far away...My family is throwing me one April 7th, my office is throwing me one April 19th, and my in-laws are throwing me one...date TBD. *sigh*

I hope people use the registry, if it isn't on the registry I probably already have it or don't want/need it! (Since I've been buying a lot of second hand stuff along the way...)


----------



## Jdub1698

Went to the doc and she thinks it might just be a yeast infection or something, not sure, but nothing to worry about for sure, so that was a relief! 

We have our last shower on April 6th, but from my experience the first time, about half the people bought off the registry. I just took a bunch of stuff back and bought things off the registry or similar. So maybe that'll help some of you guys too!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

I'm with you! My shower is April 7th also. One of the things I like about team yellow is I think people will be less apt to buy clothes for shower gifts and hopefully will stick to the registry! I've been spreading the word that I'm NOT a fan of gender neutral clothing so hopefully that helps!! Not trying to sound ungrateful.... But if people want to buy us stuff to help with the baby it would be nice to receive things that are really needed! I was actually excited bc yesterday we received our first shower gift in the mail from my aunt and uncle who live on the other side of the US & it was a second base for our carseat! Maybe not a glamorous gift but its very practical & we are very happy to have it! :)


----------



## Sass827

You girls make me feel so much better. We just really need the practical stuff too. When I tried to do the returns, the people had scratched off the tags, so I wound up getting bottom dollar. Some things were impossible to figure out where they came from. It was a job in itself. It was tough. :( 
Happy to hear you are ok jdub!


----------



## nevernormal

I'm not having my shower until after the baby is here, so we have to at least have the basics already ourselves. I'm not a fan of gender neutral clothing either! My shower is scheduled for June 9th, and for various reasons I probably won't go later than May 25th before being induced, so baby will be 2 weeks old at the shower if they don't arrive prior to that! TBH I think I can get by without a lot of stuff the first few weeks, so hopefully people will get things from the registry. I don't mind clothing though as I'm not going to buy a lot of it prior to the birth, just some stuff to get us through the beginning really, so clothing will be needed.


----------



## misspriss

BellaRosa8302 said:


> I'm with you! My shower is April 7th also. One of the things I like about team yellow is I think people will be less apt to buy clothes for shower gifts and hopefully will stick to the registry! I've been spreading the word that I'm NOT a fan of gender neutral clothing so hopefully that helps!! Not trying to sound ungrateful.... But if people want to buy us stuff to help with the baby it would be nice to receive things that are really needed! I was actually excited bc yesterday we received our first shower gift in the mail from my aunt and uncle who live on the other side of the US & it was a second base for our carseat! Maybe not a glamorous gift but its very practical & we are very happy to have it! :)

Yeah, I specifically stated (on the registry) that we don't like yellow...maybe that will keep away some yellow clothes?

I have a feeling my work friends will go registry or gift card, because they are not so close to me and feel no need to get a "sentimental" or special gift. My in-laws will probably do the same, because we are not as close. My family on the other hand, didn't buy off the registry for our wedding, so....


----------



## padbrat

I so wish we had baby showers here... but it isn't really popular in the UK.... can't wait to hear about all the lovely baby loot you all get!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

It's been a while! What's everyone up to?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've just been patiently growing. I've developed this thought that I am going to be pregnant forever. Which I think is normal when it comes down to the last few weeks?


----------



## pixie23

Very uncomfortable, I'm really looking forward to having these babies soon!

We've nearly got the nursery assembled! Just a few final touches to go!


----------



## nevernormal

Just plugging along really. Pregnancy has given me a weird sense of time, it seems. It seems like May is still so far away, and yet so close at the same time. Also, it seems like I've been pregnant forever, but also like I just found out yesterday :wacko:

Made a sheet for our crib on Thursday (3 more to go), had our childbirth preparation class today (waste of time and money!!!), and wondered why/how I have the stretchmarks that I do already. I'm not even that big. It looks like the baby is TRYING to grow straight out of my belly button, and my stomach just won't stretch, as all of my stretch marks circle that.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Never - my sense of time is exactly the same!! I get it!

AFM with the nursery, believe it or not, I think DH is nesting! He's taken to scraping the pop orb off the ceiling in the baby's room, and plans to paint the woodwork white, then we'll paint the walls... I can't wait for that so we can start to put together and set up the furniture! 

Shower gifts are starting to come in the mail from far-away family that can't make the shower. Exciting! Can't wait to hold LO in my arms!!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm growing very impatient as well. :(


----------



## padbrat

Time has a dreamlike quality for me lately... it is like it is fast forwarding super fast and then slowing down. Still can't take in that possibly as soon as 4 wks time he could be here and our walk through hell as I like to call it will be ended... I don't mean my pregnancy when I say hell.. I mean 10 years of grief, loss, pain and trying could end. I always said that I could walk through hell so long as I had my Husband with me and the light of possibility ahead.

33 wks has clearly brought out the deeper side of me guys! Sorry!

Leo's wall decals are going up in his nursery today YAY! I am nesting Bella... wish my Hubby was, he still thinks we have all the time in the world! LOL

And I am now a honey dew! Wahoo... was getting bored of being a squash! LOL


----------



## nevernormal

Padbrat, I'm sure it is a relief to be getting towards the end of such a long, painful journey! I LTTTCed for 2 years with not a hint of a bfp, and that was hard enough. I can't imagine going through what you have :hug:

My hubby still thinks we have all the time in the world too. I'm not really sure when/if he'll feel a sense of urgency about the arrival of this baby!


----------



## padbrat

Never, I remember the years that stretched between BFP's and worrying I will never get the chance again... and then worrying that I will and I will lose another baby. But now we are here aren't we! Amazing isn't it!

I think they will have a sense of urgency once we are in the labor ward! Hahhaa


----------



## Jdub1698

I feel so lucky that we didn't have trouble getting pregnant. I hear everyday about people that tried for years, and it doesn't seem fair.

DH mentioned the other day that soon we wouldn't be able to go anywhere without a baby attached to us- and I laughed and said what do you think is in this big belly???!! So not real to them yet!


----------



## Sass827

Mine knows baby is coming but is still in the dark about cairing for a baby. I overheard him grilling the neighbor on why babies need to be burped. Pretty funny. I asked him this past weekend wht he's most scared of and he said not being on time anymore. Seriously?! Not being on time? He has no clue!


----------



## Sass827

Oh and second shower was way more of a bust on gifts than the first. Out of 27 people, only 3 bought anything from the registry and 2 gave gift cards. All of the rest was clothes, which I really, really don't need. 
Can say that all of the friends and family did attend and it was great seeing them and it was a wonderful party. So happy for DH that he got to catch up with old friends.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I am still convinced that my due date is wrong. :/ I wish I had a ob friend that could look at Isaacs "22 week" ultra sound and tell me what they think. But I looked up when my last period should have been if I'm due on the 19th of May. It reads that I should have had one on the 13th of August. Which isn't right because on the 15th of August I went to the health clinic to confirm my suspected pregnancy. I didn't have a period at all in August.


----------



## nevernormal

That doesn't sound right Natalie! I got my first bfp at 14dpo, which was Sept. 9th, and I'm due May 19th! Have you talked to your OB about it? Has Isaac been measuring ahead at all?

Sorry you didn't get the gifts you need Sass! I know clothes are probably the hardest thing to return too, without a gift receipt, as it's harder to know where they might have been purchased.


----------



## NatalieBelle

That is what I am thinking too, I had symptoms for two weeks before I actually took a test. I'm glad I'm not the only one who see's it. When I look at 22 week ultrasounds they seem so much smaller than my LO's ultrasound, he honestly looks more matured than the others that I have looked at. I am wondering if maybe he is just going to be a small baby? My mother had 5 and 6 pounders and she went full term with all 3 of us. I really don't want to end up going into "early labor when I'm really full term in just 4 weeks or so and have them try to do some unnecessary procedures because they think I'm preterm. Cause this puts me at the least 3 weeks behind what my actual due date could be. Which would be closer to being 40 weeks on the 1st of May
 



Attached Files:







scan0004.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 1


----------



## nevernormal

I'd definitely talk to your OB about it. If you're at least 37 weeks by their count, I think they'd be fine with you going into labor at any point, they would just be checking him over a bit more when he came out.


----------



## Sass827

I say talk to your ob too. I don't think they would do any extra procedures if they thought you were 36 or 37 weeks either (mine said she wouldn't do Anything after 32). I think they just gage the LO after its born and try to figure out its apgar score and base their actions on that. I think I'd be more worried that you'd be way over cooking LO. If they think you aren't due til the 19th and let you go past due 2 weeks to June 2, but you're really 40 weeks may 4, you would be a month past due!


----------



## misspriss

NatalieBelle said:


> I am still convinced that my due date is wrong. :/ I wish I had a ob friend that could look at Isaacs "22 week" ultra sound and tell me what they think. But I looked up when my last period should have been if I'm due on the 19th of May. It reads that I should have had one on the 13th of August. Which isn't right because on the 15th of August I went to the health clinic to confirm my suspected pregnancy. I didn't have a period at all in August.

Based on my LMP, I'd be due April 24, based on my scan May 11th. 

Based on May 11th, I should have had a period August 6th. I didn't have one in August, it was mid-July!

But I ovulated late. I didn't get my BFP until I was 9 days late. Could be the case though, you could have gotten a really early BFP and just ovulated late or something. I am okay with the advanced due date because I can have my homebirth anywhere from 36+1 to 42 even. I assume I am more likely to go overdue than under (since it's my first, my mom went over 1+ weeks on her first two, etc).


----------



## Sass827

How many days is your cycle?


----------



## NatalieBelle

5 days every other cycle and 7 days in between those cycles. I had pregnancy symptoms about a week or so before I took a test. Which I am guessing I got pregnant about the 5th or 6th of Aug.


----------



## misspriss

Sass827 said:


> How many days is your cycle?

I was regular irregular, usually between 29-32 days. 

My LMP was July 16th, next should have been Aug 17th (according to my mathematical average of 30 days). 

Assuming my scan date of May 11th, would have ovulated/conceived around the 18th of August, however, I am pretty darn sure it was the 14th! If it was really the 18th, I got a BFP on a digi at 7dpo, which is pretty rare. I think it was more like 11 dpo by then.


----------



## Sass827

Hmm.. My lmp was August 1 and my cycles were 25 days. I got my bfp on August 26. No clue when I o though. 
You would figure you'd be two weeks before me and I'm may 8.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm guessing I'm due anywhere between the 1st or 5th of May. Which puts me full term about the 28th. Its just nice to know because his father won't be out for college spring break till the middle of May. Since he lives so far away, I want to be prepared for possibly living with LO by myself for a few weeks. Meaning I may be home alone with no car when I go into Labor and its going to be a bit more of a hassle to get help when I'm 35 miles from the place I plan on doing a home birth or the hospital in general. Always nice to be prepared for anything thing different.


----------



## misspriss

Sass827 said:


> Hmm.. My lmp was August 1 and my cycles were 25 days. I got my bfp on August 26. No clue when I o though.
> You would figure you'd be two weeks before me and I'm may 8.

Nope, I figure I'm right along with you (in fact, I guess May 7th) - I know that I DIDN'T ovulate around August 3rd (which would put me 2 weeks before you) because I was OPK'ing, tracking mucus, the whole deal - no ovulation signs. I figured I DIDN'T ovulate that cycle.

I HPT'd on August 13, 16, 19, 22 - all neg, got a faint BFP on Aug 25/digi on Aug 26th. So I got my BFP one day before you, and I estimate (based on what I know (and I was paying attention!) and knowing when we DTD, I guess May 7th  one day before you are due! 

Also, I measure right on track for May 11th, so I dont think I am anywhere near April 24th!


----------



## misspriss

NatalieBelle said:


> I'm guessing I'm due anywhere between the 1st or 5th of May. Which puts me full term about the 28th. Its just nice to know because his father won't be out for college spring break till the middle of May. Since he lives so far away, I want to be prepared for possibly living with LO by myself for a few weeks. Meaning I may be home alone with no car when I go into Labor and its going to be a bit more of a hassle to get help when I'm 35 miles from the place I plan on doing a home birth or the hospital in general. Always nice to be prepared for anything thing different.

My DH has finals week until May 14th, due May 11th! Eesh and think I am really due May 7th....

So either I go early, 37-39 weeks - baby is here before finals with a little room to prepare, or late, 40+4 to 42 weeks...but somewhere during that super likely time (IMO) between 39.5 and 40.5...that would be bad! LOL


----------



## nevernormal

If Natalie's pregnancy was confirmed/she got a bfp on the 15th of August though, 10-11 days before both of you! So yeah, no matter what her LMP was, she should be due before ya'll!


----------



## NatalieBelle

.-. makes it even more real knowing that I only have about 40 something days to go D:


----------



## Sass827

I meant for Natalie. 
Miss priss is right on target with me. 
I need to pay more attention to whos writing. Stinking baby brain is killing me. I almost sent a letter the other at with a stamp in each corner!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Natalie - def talk to ur dr

Afm... 33 weeks today!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Bella! 33 weeks for me in 30 minutes! =)


----------



## padbrat

Aww congrats Sass (will respond to your PM chick!) and Bella happy 30 wks and welcome to the honeydew club lol. 

You know what ladies.... I really would not worry about EDD dates, they are guess work when all is said and done... varying cycle lengths, OV dates, baby growth, DTD dates etc. Our babies will, in the main, come when they are ready... concerns should be discussed with a medical professional and also the growth scans will confirm when we can expect our babies... Leo has measured 3 wks ahead since 16 wks and I know Sass's Dylan has measured ahead for a while too.

I say that applies in the main... but not to me... I know mine will be earlier... in fact I am now a bit of a fraud as I know Leo will be an April baby and not May... Oppsie!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I know I shouldn't let this get to me and upset me. But I called my midwife today, discussing my over dating. I was told I'm wrong, that I am measuring right up with being 31 weeks 2 days to my 22 week Ultrasound, and my first ultrasound at "6" weeks, which was when I thought I was 8 weeks and they set me back two weeks according to what they saw in the ultrasound. She kept arguing with me that regardless of my positive test on the 12th of August that I'm not due till the 19th of May, which would make me 43 weeks according to my math of when I believe I am actually due. But they claim that I will be 40 weeks on the 19th. Which isn't accurate because that means that I would have had to of had a period in August, and I wouldn't have had my positive test!??!?!??!?!?!? WTH? I may not be fully educated in gestational growth from a college aspect. But I am from a pregnant aspect and I know my math is right!

Not even considering the fact that Yes they might be right according to HIS measurements, but maybe HIS MEASUREMENTS ARE SMALLER THAN MOST 34 WEEK BABIES! D:< 

If I go into labor around the 28th of April and he is full term I'm going to laugh in their faces.


----------



## nevernormal

Well it doesn't actually mean that you would've had to have a period in August, because you could've ovulated late. I had a cycle once where I didn't ovulated until CD84! So almost three months after my last period, and when my last period was wouldn't have anything to do with my due date.

From you getting a positive so early, it would seem impossible that you're not due until the 19th of May (I ovulated Aug 26th or something like that, so way after you had your positive). BUT the early dating ultrasounds are usually pretty accurate as a baby's growth rate doesn't start to vary a whole lot until after 12 weeks. :shrug:


----------



## NatalieBelle

Sigh, I hate being wrong. But I'm going to admit my mistake because Id rather get over it then fume over my defeat. I called the health clinic to confirm my pregnancy test. It was the 19th of .....September. She laughed at me, which I accept because she has been my nurse since I was a baby. I now wonder why I was so convinced I found out in August? I feel extremely dumb, I'm going to blame my pregnant brain, because obviously I lost my mind and was extremely off on my memory. -__- But I can be happy that the stress of it is wrong. Ahah, I still feel dumb, now I need to call my midwife and apologize for arguing with her. But I did find out that if I have a home birth instead of having my midwife deliver (whom only delivers in hospitals) She will still get paid for these prenatal visits, but she just won't get paid for the delivery, which she told me she wouldn't get paid period if I had Isaac at home. Ahhhh well


----------



## nevernormal

Well I'm glad you got it straightened out, even if you ended up wrong :/. Definitely a pregnancy brain moment! I remember the time I was in the grocery store and saw an expiration date on something for the end of the month. It was about a week from that day. But for some reason I had put everything an entire month forward and was horrified that this store was selling things nearly a month expired! And I didn't even realize it until hours and hours later, and all of a sudden I asked DH, "It's still November, isn't it??". :haha: We laughed about that one for days.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I also had been convinced for months now that I had my test in August.  I could have sworn I did, the nurse at the health clinic laughed at me for forever because I told her I should call my midwife back and apologize. Haha


----------



## pixie23

so I think twin 1 dropped yesterday. I'm having a lot of pelvic pain and pressure, plus I'm looking a bit fuller lower in my belly than I had been. If he didn't drop than the two of them must have put on a lot of weight all of a sudden! I have an ultrasound on Monday so I'll be excited to hear what they have to say.


----------



## Sass827

Good thing you ot it figured out Natalie! I was worried for you. 
How exciting pixie! Do you feel like you're peeing more now? I've green told that's what happens when LO drops. I'm so excited to hit that point so I can start to breath again.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I was a bit worried too, especially because I've been noticing that my midwife doesn't show up to her deliveries till its almost over, and the clinic she is with is really into inductions and C-Sections when they are not needed. Which I want to try to stay away from, so home birth it is. I am glad I found out that medicaid will pay her for the prenatal appointments even if she delivers or not. I think she told me that because she was mad that I was wanting a home birth and she wanted to get paid for delivering. I didn't realize that she absolutely won't do home births. She only delivers in hospitals.


----------



## pixie23

I do feel like I have to pee more, and the urge to go is a lot stronger, by the time I feel I have to go I'm worried I might not make it.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow Natalie - what a roller coaster! Glad you got it straightened out tho! I'm really surprised your MIDWIFE shows up late to deliveries & has a high c section rate!! I chose to go with a midwife over an ob because she would be with my while I labor and is against c sections unless absolutely necessary. Weird. Where are you from?? US? UK?


----------



## nevernormal

Natalie, where are you in AR in relation to MissPriss (not that I know where she is, you guys would have to talk about that!). I know she's planning a home birth, maybe her midwife would know someone in your area she could recommend.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Bella- in in the U.S. I think its because my midwife works out of an OB clinic so she has to many people using her as their midwife that she doesn't have as lax of a schedule so she is running around like a chicken with her head cut off. I also was told by a friend that she didn't show up to her labor till she was already pushing and her baby was coming out wrong so she had to push her baby back in and do a emergency C-section. Which wouldn't have been a problem if she would have been there to make sure the baby was engaged right in the first place. I haven't heard any good stories about her lately and that makes me nervous. Plus the fact that she lied to me trying to make me think she wouldn't get paid for the prenatal if she didn't deliver, really makes me mad. 

NeverNormal- I was considering that, I even found a midwife that would deliver at home and she even lowered her price to $1,000 and I could pay it off in payments. But DH already has to pay off a $1,000 dollars right now and adding another would be really stressful since I don't have an income atm. :/ If I could go in and make sure he is engaged when I am about to go into labor and have a heart monitor I am all for having Kyles mother assist with the birth since she has delivered before. Its all just getting stressful. I have the fact that I am 35 miles from a hospital, no car and if I go into labor during the week days before DH is out of school, he will be 2 hours away, my mother will be at work and so will my sister. I've got alot of planning that I have been wanting to get done but no one has really made an effort to try to help decide where, when and how? I know what I'd like to do, but I have to have people agree and make it final.


----------



## NatalieBelle

My midwife also doesn't do any of the prenatal check-ups at all, her nurses do everything. Then she comes in 10 minutes later and ask if I have any questions. She isn't really involved in the pregnancy at all.


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like you might need to shop around a bit Natalie. Do you have health care?


----------



## nevernormal

Wow. I thought my OB was bad! I don't have the option of a midwife here, unfortunately, and DH is in no way comfortable with an unassisted homebirth. I've jokingly (but kind of seriously) suggested it several times, as my options here are terrible, but I'm just hoping I go into labor on my own and can labor at home as long as possible. That should theoretically minimize interventions.


----------



## NatalieBelle

D: anyone else? Baby has been making me feel like I'm going to pee myself and I know I'm not going to because its sometimes right after I went pee, but really its like his head is pushing down, not tons of pressure, but a tingly feeling like when you almost involuntarily pee yourself? I've been getting that all day, and off and on through out the past few days. Surely I'm not dilating am I?


----------



## nevernormal

Not me! Though two nights ago I sneezed and DID pee myself, despite the fact I didn't feel like my bladder was super full! Luckily I was home. I find my bladder comfort just really has a lot to do with how the baby is laying... then sometimes changing my own position helps a lot.


----------



## Sass827

I sneeze peed the first week of February with a medium full bladder. I think it just happens.


----------



## pixie23

NatalieBelle said:


> D: anyone else? Baby has been making me feel like I'm going to pee myself and I know I'm not going to because its sometimes right after I went pee, but really its like his head is pushing down, not tons of pressure, but a tingly feeling like when you almost involuntarily pee yourself? I've been getting that all day, and off and on through out the past few days. Surely I'm not dilating am I?

I feel the same way from time to time, my bladder can even be completely empty and I'll still feel like I have to go.


----------



## misspriss

pixie23 said:


> NatalieBelle said:
> 
> 
> D: anyone else? Baby has been making me feel like I'm going to pee myself and I know I'm not going to because its sometimes right after I went pee, but really its like his head is pushing down, not tons of pressure, but a tingly feeling like when you almost involuntarily pee yourself? I've been getting that all day, and off and on through out the past few days. Surely I'm not dilating am I?
> 
> I feel the same way from time to time, my bladder can even be completely empty and I'll still feel like I have to go.Click to expand...

Yes! I can be leaving the bathroom and feel like I have to pee SO bad, and I know I just peed all two tablespoons of pee...

I think baby must have moved further down or something. The urge to pee has gotten different and I have been peeing when there is barely any pee in there - with the feeling that I HAVE to go. I was up like 6 times last night! It wouldn't be so annoying if I didn't have to take off my carpal tunnel wrist splint every time I pee. Fun fun!


----------



## padbrat

This must be a common theme.. I have been having exactly the same thing... this overwhelming urge to wee and then nothing.... the feeling comes and goes. I was also wondering if this is due to baby's position, or does it mean they are moving down?... interesting that we are all having this, so surely our babies are all not in the same positions.... or are they in that they are all heading down?


----------



## pixie23

I should find out tomorrow at my ultrasound just how far twin 1 has dropped, or if it's really just their weight on my bladder.


----------



## NatalieBelle

My Lo has been head down alot lately, till this morning and he decided to pull a breech position. I hope this isn't his new favorite thing


----------



## Sass827

I was head down on Friday and have been peeing like a crazy horse today. Doc sad she prob wont drop til about 36 weeks though. Really looking forward to being able to breathe again!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I'm right there with you all on peeing all the time!

I've been struggling with my GD. I tried managing it with diet alone but hat didn't work. I went on 2.5 mg of Glyburide for a week and that didn't work and I've been on 5 mg for two weeks now and it has brought it down quiet a bit. I still have a meal or two that I have high numbers. I go back to the dr tomorrow to see if he is going to put me on insulin...praying that isn't the case! They are really getting to me there since I've been to the dr once a week since mid of feb. oh we'll only 7 more weeks to go!


----------



## Sass827

Im sorry red. So thankful we only have 7 to go!


----------



## pixie23

Sorry to hear that Redskins. I hope they can find a solution other than insulin.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks girls! It's kinda of crazy to think how close we all are to meeting our little ones! Is any one else getting nervous about labor and delivery? I know I am!


----------



## Sass827

I was but we just had our l n d class this weekend and now I'm feeling much better! Are you oing to take a class?


----------



## IluvRedskins

We are but because of budget costs with our hospital they are only offering them like three times a year now. It is a 4 week class and ours does not start until April 3rd! I'm worried about going early! Luckily the last class is a parenting class that goes over new born care! I told DH that if I'm in labor during that clas, seeing as I will be 38.5 weeks pregnant, that he has to go! I can change diapers and all that stuff it DH has never been around babies and I want one of us to know how to properly clean his circumcision! Oh well, I guess we can learn these things on our own too plus our parents have both raised boys but still I'm nervous!


----------



## nevernormal

I hope you can avoid insulin Redskins!

I'm not really nervous about labor & delivery, at least not on my end of things. But I've had to really educate myself about what I want as far as how I want my birth experience to be approached (obviously I cannot dictate the process in the end!). At our childbirth prep class the nurse basically told us that in this area, doctors pretty much tend to be old school and they all do things the same way, the way it's "always been done" etc. They pretty much only want you in bed for the delivery itself, but the nurse basically told us that they hook you up to so much stuff while in labor that you don't have any mobility anyway. I just looked at DH and told him that they just haven't had me as a patient before. 

I have no option but a hospital birth, so a huge part of my plan will be laboring at home until the last minute, but I'm definitely going to break the mold once in the hospital! Thankfully I've already turned in my birth plan to my doctor & he's okay with it, even if it is out of the norm for him.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! Just got back from the doctors office and I'm thrilled to say no insulin! :wohoo:

I do have to start going to the doctors twice a week now. I will go every Monday for a non stress test and an amniotic fluid measure via ultrasound! I get to see little Lucas every week from here on out! :cloud9: I will also go every Thursday for a non stress test. My mom, who is a RN, said that this is wonderful care! I feel so reassured that in a week I get to see my little boy!

Thanks for all the kind words and for those of you who sent up prayers! It was and is greatly appreciated! :thumbup:


----------



## nevernormal

Hooray for no insulin!!!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats red! Maybe you can check the classes at other local hospitals? Our class was though a different hospital than where we will deliver.


----------



## IluvRedskins

We live in a very rural area our closest hospital other than the one we will be delivering at is 45 min from our house. The other good thing about the classes that our hospital offers is that they are free. Every where else charges! I think I will feel better knowing that I get to see Lucas every week!


----------



## Sass827

That is lucky! All of our classes are either $50 or $100 and it stinks to have to pay all that.
And youre so lucky to get all those scans!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Glad to hear that everything is going well! Congrats.


----------



## pixie23

My 32 week scan and appt went wonderfully. The boys are weighing in at an estimated 4lbs each! I'm super excited about this as I was hoping they would be at least 4lbs at birth. I have been super itchy so they did blood tests to check if my bile levels are okay (if they're not it would indicate poor liver function). Of course I want the test to come back negative, but it would be nice to know what's causing all of this itching. 
Twin one is getting lower, but he wasn't so low that they're concerned about labor happening really soon. Labor can happen at any point for me from here on out and it wouldn't be uncommon, but my MW said that they're growing so well they might just be content in staying for a while.


So glad about no insulin! A small victory!


----------



## Sass827

I get itchy skin from stretching. Is it that kind of itch?


----------



## misspriss

Well I am sitting in the hospital. My blood pressure shot up over the weekend. I had to switch to an OB and a hospital delivery. I went from a faint trace of protein in my urine Wednesday to +3 today, so they put me in the hospital for monitoring and my 24 hour urine catch.

My mom had pre-eclampsia and had to deliver my little sister at 34 weeks....


----------



## nevernormal

Oh wow misspriss! Sounds scary but I'm glad they caught it and you're being monitored. I'm sure you're bummed to miss out on your home birth but a healthy baby & mama is the ultimate goal, right? :hugs:


----------



## misspriss

Yes. I monitored it myself though or we'd never know. They don't call high blood pressure "the silent killer" for nothing. I feel fine....


----------



## pixie23

No, the itching is all over my body, including my hands and feet - I think it's most uncomfortable between my fingers. When I itch it's more like a bug bite type of itchiness except that it's covering a larger section than a bug bite would.


----------



## pixie23

Oh no misspriss! Hang in there and keep us updated.


----------



## Curlyq111

Good luck Misspriss! 
Sadly, I failed my 3 hours glucose test too. Ugh! So Iluv, I'm there with you I guess. I meet with the specialist this week to start doing my daily testing, I've been trying to fix the diet part of it in the meantime. I really don't want to get induced because of baby being too big, so I'm gonna do what I have to do. 

Anyone else planning on using no meds during labor? We hired a doula, and I'm going to really try to make it, laboring at home as long as I can (only live 3 miles from the hospital). But, my one "out" is if the labor is insanely long, my sister's first labor was almost 40 hours, and my Mom's was 36. Lol, so maybe in that case I'd do it, but I'm going to try not to!


----------



## Sass827

Oh man! It's like we're getting hit from all angles. 
I'm sorry to hear about your bp miss priss. So good you caught it. What's next? 
The itching sounds terrible pixie! Do they have any ideas as to wht it could be? 
Sorry to hear about the gd curly. At least you won't be having a massive diabetes baby now. That would be terrible without drugs. 
I'm definitley going for the drugs, but hoping to stay home until I'm in active labor so I can arrive and be a four or five, then get the epidural. Guess we'll see if that's realistic.


----------



## misspriss

Well I am waiting on the doctor this morning, no idea right now. Baby is on the monitor right now, just hanging out. Urine check won't be over until after 5pm, then have to wait for results.


----------



## Sass827

I hope it all works out well for you! Keep us posted!


----------



## misspriss

I will!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I plan on having a natural calm no med birth. I've also been studying up on hypnobirthing. The Mongan Method book is like a history lesson and teaching you how to become one with yourself and such.  Its really quite interesting, I took my highlighter last night marking all of the key the key things I want to remember.


----------



## misspriss

Well the doctor came by, my BP numbers are still really high so I am not going home. They are giving me steroids to prepare in case we have to deliver soon. I am really stressed out and worried. DH is at school for 2 more hours. I can't wait until he gets here.


----------



## nevernormal

I'm also hoping for a drug free birth. Ideally I'll go into labor on my own and labor at home as long as possible, but we all know you can't really plan pregnancy/birth!


----------



## Jdub1698

oh no misspriss! Do they think you'll have to stay there till you deliver? Surely they can't be planning it that quickly? You're not that far yet! Maybe they can get it down and hold off another couple of weeks?


----------



## misspriss

They haven't given me anything to lower my BP though, like medicine. I am going to ask the doctor about that today. I think they are waiting on my urine test though, if it is over 300mg I have pre ecampsia but they may try to treat. If it is over 500mg it is severe pre ecampsia and they may plan to deliver. Also they are checking my liver function in the AM tomorrow, liver function problems would also point them to delivery, where a clean liver function test would probably lead to waiting. 

It just all depends on how my tests come out.


----------



## nevernormal

I hope the tests are good and you can wait a bit! Obviously being bed bound and in the hospital, but I'm sure it's better for your little one to stay inside longer -- IF it can be done safely!


----------



## Curlyq111

Thinking of you misspriss, either way, those babies will be fine, they're cooked enough!! :)


----------



## misspriss

Got my ultrasound. Baby body measures 33w2d (dead on) but head measures 35w, she said I could be further along and baby is just short (I am 5'0")...which would be great. We were unsure when I ovulated so we went off dating scan at 6w3d, but it was abdominal not vaginal, and it was really hard to get a good measuring shot. We were DTD a lot, so we could very well have conceived earlier.

I am glad they said might be further if not right on schedule, if they had measured me less I would worry.


----------



## Jdub1698

Good news on the measurements, fingers crossed for everything.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sending up lots of prayers misspriss!


----------



## misspriss

1 hour left on 24 hour urine check. I think they will get results fast, they get blood results in 30-45 minutes, so I hope to know soon.

Also, baby would not let us see the bits. We were going to go ahead and find out the gender since we were getting an ultrasound anyway and so many things had changed and made us worry that we thought it would be nice to know...but baby wants it to be a surprise I guess they wouldn't open their legs enough! She said if she had to guess though, she would guess....boy :D (I have been "feeling" boy from day 1....) So we are leaning boy but not buying blue yet!


----------



## pixie23

misspriss - I hope things are going well and they can safely keep LO in for a few more weeks. My thoughts and prayers are with you.

I had menstrual like back cramps consistently and BH on and off from about 6 this morning and Tylenol/paracetamol didn't help so I called the ward and they had me go in for assessment. I spent some time hooked up to the fetal monitors. The boys are doing great, they think I have an infection. I've been started on antibiotics, they said the results will take 3 days to come back from the lab and they didn't want me to have to wait that long if I do have an infection because they're concerned about preterm labor from the infection so they'll let me know if the results come back negative because in that case I could stop the meds. I've been referred to a physiotherapy for my back pain/pelvic pain. I'm feeling okay just super exhausted now. DH and I treated it like go time and got all the bags in the car and all, as nice as it will be to meet the boys I definitely want them to have a bit more time. 

They think the itching is obstetric cholestasis. Bile gets into your blood due to poor liver function. The test came back negative, but it can take a while to build up in your blood enough to show positive even if you have the itching so I have to go in next week to be tested again.


----------



## nevernormal

Let us know about your results misspriss!

Pixie, I really hope you don't have OC, but I'm glad they are continuing to monitor you for it. 

Crazy things happening with all the girls on this thread recently! Ya'll have me wondering what's in store for me!


----------



## misspriss

No results yet but a nurse from L&D came and said she would be my nurse if he decides to induce me tonight...that he was deciding if he should induce or not...


----------



## Sass827

Wow! What a day! Nice to know we've all made it far enough that lo's should be just fine if they are delivered today. 
Ill be sending lots of positive vibes your way miss priss and pixie. Here's to good health care!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Took me forever to get to sleep last night because I had been wondering if MissPriss was going to get to meet her LO. Hoping that everything went well last night, you and your lO were in my prayers.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh my goodness I feel like I've missed a lot!!! Keep us all posted!! Prayers for you girls!


----------



## Sass827

I'm wondering too. It's the last thing I said to DH before he went to sleep last night..


----------



## nevernormal

MissPriss, I'm _assuming_ they induced you since you haven't had a chance to update us. Either way though, I hope everything is going as well as it can be!


----------



## misspriss

Its a boy! Sean Allen was born via c section after induction failed to progress beyond 5 cm after 12 + hours at 5 cms. More update later!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats MissPriss!


----------



## NatalieBelle

So happy it went well MissPriss. Look forward to possible future pictures! I'm sure he is an angel. Hope your healing process is easy and quick.


----------



## Jdub1698

Great news Misspriss! Yay!


----------



## pixie23

Congrats misspriss! I hope LO is doing well!


----------



## Sass827

Whoop whoop! Our first little bundle! Congrats a million times over mss priss! I can't wait to hear all the details


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats! Can't wait to hear the details and see pictures!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats misspriss!! Hope everything we t well and can't wait to see pictures!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Congrats misspriss!! I hope you're recovering ok, and that little Sean is doing well!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Misspriss how's it going?? Any updates? Pics? Hugs to you & Sean!


----------



## misspriss

Going well! Just got to hold Sean for a hour in kanga care. It increased my pumping supply! 

I pump I got .5 ounces last night for the first time. Then again this morning .5 between them, but then it went down to .3 between them for the next few pumpings. Then I went and held him and it went up to a FULL ounce from the right breast and a full .5 from lefty (righty always seems to produce more).

I will try and get some pics!!

Under the jaundice lights today:



I will have more when I get the software for my video camera and can cut stills from the video. We got GREAT video tonight while I was kangaroo-ing him.


----------



## nevernormal

Awww he's so precious! I'm glad things seem to be going well.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Beautiful baby boy Misspriss!

I'ma honeydew! :D yay


----------



## misspriss

Me getting to kangaroo care him. After this I pumped quite a bit more than usual, but it wasn't as good later...

They started feeding him today! Off to gaining weight now I hope. They said by later this week or definitely maybe next weekend he should be able to try directly nursing!!


----------



## pixie23

How precious!

Congrats on 33 weeks Natalie, I'm looking forward to transitioning to honeydews soon!


----------



## IluvRedskins

:) he's perfect!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats mss priss! He is so cute! What's he weighing now?


----------



## misspriss

I don't think they have weighed him since he had been born. I asked about his weight and they said he had not been weighed every day yet. I will update when I hear!


----------



## Sass827

What was his birth weight? Did they give you a target weight they want you to get him to or is it more about how he's eating and keeping down food etc?


----------



## misspriss

He was 3lbs, 15 oz. One ounce short of 4lbs. They said he could not go home until he was 4.5 lbs so about 9 ounces to go. They said he has to be 4.5 lbs to move to a "regular" infant crib at the hospital at that weight and he then has to maintain his temperature on his own. Also he needs to be able to eat reasonably well (they say they can go home with some eating assistance I think). 

They said he may be able to try nursing himself at 35 weeks, or maybe even before (he is 34+1 today!).

Well, it is time to pump again...every 2 hours is often!!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sure he'll gain it quickly! Happy pumping is going so well for you. Youre so lucky to have such an adorable little boy!


----------



## nevernormal

You're such an inspiration misspriss! So far things haven't happened according to what you were hoping but you're making the best of it and looking forward to making progress with your little boy =). I hope your milk supply continues to increase!


----------



## misspriss

nevernormal said:


> You're such an inspiration misspriss! So far things haven't happened according to what you were hoping but you're making the best of it and looking forward to making progress with your little boy =). I hope your milk supply continues to increase!

Thanks so much! Things did not go according to plan, but baby is super healthy for a preemie and I trust in God and he is helping me a lot! 

They weighed him, he is down 5 ounces. Now 3lbs 10 ounces :( only 14 ounces more to gain, or almost a pound...but they feed him every 3 hours so maybe it will go up soon!


----------



## Curlyq111

Misspriss, he's SO adorable! I'm glad he's doing well, he may be small, but he's a strong little guy! Congrats, and keep the updates coming!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

NST went really good this morning. Doctors are still trying to tweak my Glyburide in the morning, so now I get the lovely chore of taking it one hour before breakfast. This pregnancy is really getting me ready to be up all the time! I'm up 2-4 times a night now to go pee and now a little earlier to take my pill! The u/s tech was out today so I'm scheduled for one at the hospital in about 40 minutes! 

Priss- glad Sean is doing good! Hopefully he'll start packing on the weight soon!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So I had my ultrasound today! My precious little boy is measuring 36 weeks! Most measurements were from late 35 weeks to early 37 weeks! They are also estimating that he weighs 6 lbs. 6 oz. they said that he could be anywhere from 5 lbs. 6 oz. up to 7 lbs. 6 oz.! They feel that he's closer to the 6 lbs. amniotic fluid levels were good too! He also had the hiccups when they were doing the ultrasound! He is head down! I'm thinking I really need to get my hospital bag packed! 

How has everyone's Monday been?


----------



## pixie23

What a great weight Redskins!

I went in today for repeat testing because of my itching, the MW just rang, the blood test from this morning came back abnormal for my bile acid levels. I have to go back on Friday for more testing and fetal monitoring. She gave me a heads up that she thinks my levels are probably going to get worse, meaning that I'll be going in for testing and fetal monitoring twice a week.


----------



## padbrat

Wow Miss so many congratulations on the birth of your baby boy! How amazing! Apparently it is quite normal for babies to drop a little birth weight before it goes back up so I am sure he will have those 14 lbs in no time! 

Wow... so who will be next?


----------



## nevernormal

Good weight Redskins!

I predict Pixie will be next! First off because she's having twins, but I think if you have OC (which is the whole itching/bile levels thing) they tend to deliver you earlier anyway.

Misspriss I hope he starts putting on weight now that they are feeding him your colostrum & milk!

My next appointment is Thursday so I guess I'll see how things are looking then! Last time he said my fundal height was low by a couple of cm but that could just be how the baby is laying. I don't see why it wouldn't have grown, but I guess if it hasn't and it's low by a larger amount then he might want to do an ultrasound to make sure the baby is growing right.


----------



## Sass827

At my class tonight they said babies lose weight, then gain it back in spurts. Usually near 5 days and again at 10 days so they are back to birth weight close to 10-12 days after birth. Wild stuff! 
I think pixie might be next too! How fun to guess!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! It's been a while! I'm personally going nuts because my Dh has been working so late that he's getting home at 11:30 and the dog gets so excited and barks, then I'm up half the night... So instead I wait up for him. But I'm still working and have to get up at 6 so this lack of sleep is killing me!!! 

Also Dh has been in the process of scraping the popcorn off the ceiling in baby's room for the past 4 weeks (since working late started) and hasn't had time to finish so the room is a war zone!!!! So much for wanting to nest & set stuff up :( 

How is everyone else? Misspriss, how is Sean?


----------



## nevernormal

I'm doing okay. Just struggling with near constant heartburn... it hits early afternoon almost every day, no matter what or when I've eaten :/


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm having major back pain! I'm actually carrying a heating pad to and from work. Doctor said my NST looked good today and I was having some contractions. He said that I look like I have about 2 more weeks of work. Which would put me at almost 37 weeks. He wants to try to deliver somewhere between 38-39 weeks....


----------



## Sass827

Sorry to hear about the heart burn!
What's nst red?


----------



## pixie23

sorry to hear about the heartburn never, I had issues with that early on in my pregnancy and it was horrible. I hope baby decides to move a bit lower so you can get some relief. 
Redskins - nearly there! Is your doctor hoping to induce then, or does he think you'll probably go into labor in that time frame?


----------



## padbrat

yea what is NST chick? 

have started back ache too now baby has moved lower... no not head down, still transverse! LOL

Lack of sleep has been constant since 15 wks for me due to my hip pain.... but is so much better now I am off work!

Popcorn on the ceiling????


----------



## IluvRedskins

NST is a non stress test. It measures the heartbeat and if I'm having contractions. It usually takes 30 min. to a hour. I have to also click a button every time LO moves. They look to make sure that he's not in distress.


----------



## Sass827

Good thing to pass! I can't believe you're having contractions though. Do you feel them? So wild! I cant believe we're all so close to the end. 
Popcorn ceilings were a big trend on the 90's or so. It looks almost like stucco if youre familiar with that. It created a spray on textured look inside your house. I had a friend who got it with glitter built in for his party house. It was pretty cool but its probably very messy to take down.


----------



## nevernormal

I haven't had any contractions that I know of. Or any Braxton-Hicks. I feel like such an oddball when I read all the 3rd tri posts about getting them early on, or for weeks on ends, etc. when I haven't felt a thing!

And the heartburn... yeah. I've had bouts of constant heartburn pretty much since 7 weeks or so. I'll go a few weeks or days battling it, then a few weeks or days of relief. Wash, rinse, repeat. I do hope I get some relief soon though and this spell doesn't last until the baby is born!


----------



## padbrat

OMG people used to have glittery textured ceilings????

NST tests must be an American thing... not available here. Good thing to pass though!

My Braxton hicks have only really been bad for the last week or so...


----------



## nevernormal

NSTs are typically done if, say, you're overdue, or if you're having complications. Not every pregnant woman in the U.S. will get one done. I'm surprised they don't do them in the UK, though they might for more high risk or complicated pregnancies... though I would've thought you might fit into that category PB!


----------



## padbrat

You got me thinking Never.... have just checked and no, it is not offered by the NHS service... boo hoo!


----------



## pixie23

I've basically been having NSTs, they just call it fetal monitoring. They hook me up to the fetal monitors, plus I have a monitor on for contractions and they make me stay there until they have a sufficient "acceptable" trace of each babies heartbeats, it normally takes quite a while for me as the babies move a lot and then one affects the other, plus they have to make sure they're actually getting each babies heartbeat, rather than picking up one of them twice.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Lol my popcorn ceilings are not glittery hehe but yes - it's a nasty mess!!! Picture white crumbly crapola covering every inch of the baby's room's floor. Can't get anywhere near inside there! It's awful :( especially when I can't wait to put everything together. Oh well.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

On another note, I have my all day birthing class tomorrow :) 7 hours long! Excited! Will probably be the most awake time I'll have spent with DH all week!!! Haha


----------



## nevernormal

Enjoy your birthing class Bella! Unfortunately, I felt mine was a huge waste of time, but I really think that was down to the person who actually taught it rather than the content. She intentionally skipped some things to "get us out early" but had called us all the day before and told us not to bring pillows for the floor exercises as we wouldn't have time. Well we got out 2 hours early... I think that would've been plenty of time! It was pretty obvious she didn't want to be there.


----------



## Sass827

That sucks never! I totally agree. I think the teacher makes or breaks the class.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm not really sure if he's wanting to induce me or if he thinks I won't make it past 38-39 weeks. Since I get to see my doctors twice a week from here on out, I'm just going to keep asking! 

So today's my third baby shower and tomorrow is my last one! I'm already exhausted this weekend, so I should be down for the count by tomorrow afternoon! Oh we'll! Here's to hopefully getting the rest of what we need!


----------



## padbrat

That is a shame your class was not what you hoped. We did the NCT class - which is 16 hrs of classes and it was absolutely brill... covered everything from breast feeding to labour to changing nappies. We had a great teacher and we were a good bunch so are all in touch with eachother. It is nice to have that support.


----------



## nevernormal

Yeah see in mine, the teacher was going through the powerpoint, and when she got to the Breastfeeding section, said "Oh, we offer a whole different class on that, so we can skip this section. It's a bit long." :wacko: I really wasn't pleased, and am not wasting money & time to attend that class. I feel like I'll have enough support after the birth if I have issues. I would've preferred that DH attend it really, so he could know what issues may arise when it comes to bfing, but I think we'll be fine really.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well ladies, DH and I have been sick all week now :/ He has actually been sick, and I can't tell if I caught a small dose of what he has or if mine is really bad allergies, but I've been sporting a sore throat, mucus, and I have lost my voice :/ Luckily LO seems to be just fine and wiggling around. Just ready for it to be gone so we can all feel better.


----------



## nevernormal

I hope you didn't catch it Natalie! I've caught a few bugs from my DH this pregnancy. He'll bring something home, and I'll get just to the point that I think I escaped it, and then I wake up sick or something. He's been complaining of a sore throat the past two days so we'll see if I'm about to get something else :wacko: If you do get sick, just remember to keep up your fluid intake and treat a fever if you get one!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Birthing class was good! Sorry yours stunk never :( I didn't learn an awful lot but because it was at the hospital I will deliver at I was able to see everything that is a solvable to me to use in labor. We also saw the most adorable 2 day old baby in the nursery and the nurse showed us how her umbilical cord looked, the tracking device on her right foot, and the 3 ID bracelets on her left leg. Was just nice knowing some of the things to come. Also learned a lot more about epidural pro exudes - pros and cons - and the more I think about it the more I want to go natural... If I can handle it!!!!

Excited for my first baby shower tomorrow :) but I'm EXHAUSTED!!!! It's been such a long week. 

Wishing good health to those of you feeling/ in danger of getting sick!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Luckily I haven't had a cold. Though I am really wanting my voice back, I hope if I am suffering from allergies that they go away before LO decides to get here, especially since my allergies usually last a month or so D: Blahhhh.

NeverNormal-Sorry to hear that you are getting sick so much through out your pregnancy, I am fortunate that this is the first time sick wise that I have been under the weather. I am hoping DH gets better soon, I almost feel like I am suffering from sympathy sickness D:


----------



## pixie23

I have a cold right now and it's miserable. DH seems like he might be getting it now. I'm really hoping it'll go away soon because I think the boys will be making their arrival soon. 
This is my third cold this pregnancy, I guess my immune system just can't handle much.

I hope you ladies can manage to get away without getting it. Mine started as a sore throat, then came the nasal stuffiness, and now I'm super achy (which I'm attributing to the cold, but it could just be pregnancy).


----------



## Sass827

I had the same symptoms last week pixie. Also picked up from DH. I made sure to eat 2 mandarins and a red pepper every day on top of my prenatal, drank a bunch of tea and took a BT of Tylenol. Mine only lasted half as long as DH's. 
hope you shake it off soon!


----------



## nevernormal

The only reason I've been sick so many times (well I think it's been 3 total) is because DH is a teacher and brings crud home from school. My immune system has actually been brilliant, as I seem to be fairly resistant, and when I finally succumb to whatever disease I have bounced back much faster than DH each time.


----------



## padbrat

Hmmm my immune system is really down.. I have had so many bugs this pregnancy, but that was due to the steriods I think. It is rough because I won't take anything for it if I can help it as I am already on so many meds.

Hubby has just started another cold so it will no doubt hit me soon...


----------



## pixie23

PB- I hope you can manage to get away without catching the bug he's got.


----------



## Sass827

Go crazy on the vitamin c PB!


----------



## padbrat

Ta Pixie!

Sass... if I take more pills I will rattle!! Will drink lots of OJ! xx


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been eating lots of vitamin-c, drinking tons of water and sucking on throat lozenges. I actually slept fairly decent last night as well. I think I may be making some progress. Voice is returning slightly too!!! Ohh sweet heavens I am so happy I may be finally kicking what ever I had. I'm glad I made it through with out any tylenol or anything like that.


----------



## Sass827

I was surprised to find red peppers have as much vitamin c as oranges. I'm a big believer in getting vitamins to speed up your healing. Hope it works out girls!


----------



## padbrat

Have just been to the hospital and had a scan and Leo is still transverse, so I am being admitted today to the maternity ward for the next 2 weeks (unless he comes sooner) as apparently it would be quite risky for me to go into labour or have my waters break without being in hospital as he can't be born vaginally whilst he is transverse - c section only!!! OMG OMG PANIC!!!

So basically I will be in there 2 weeks all being well with some steriod injections to help Leo's lungs... a lot of sitting around and boredom I suspect, however, whatever is best for him. 

Leo now weighs in at 6lb 10 and is still measuring a couple of weeks ahead on growth so all is well in that respect at least!

Will try to keep up with you all on mobile! x


----------



## pixie23

Goodness PB, what an update! I hope he turns for you!


----------



## pixie23

As for me, I feel off - just not quite normal, I still have a sore throat and some congestion, been having nausea on and off, and I've been having quite a few BH again. DH and I both have a feeling that delivery day is fast approaching.
I have more bloods and fetal monitoring tomorrow.


----------



## Sass827

Ahhhhhhhh! Crazy! You better write me now that you have all ths free time PB! Have you been doing inversions PB? I'm still spending 10 minutes a day on my face just to try to keep things "favorable". 
So happy Leo is still big and healthy. I'm sure hes going to come out in great shape. 
So excited to hear what happens for you pixie! I'm sure that being sick is throwing you off though. It always puts a monkey wrench in things. Make sure to keep up with your fluids! I'm not sick and I'm drinking 15-20 pints of water a day. Crazy, huh?!


----------



## NatalieBelle

my lo loves to be transverse as well :/ I think he is little and just has plenty of room :/ ohhh this worries me good luck PB


----------



## nevernormal

I hope he goes head down for you soon PB!

Pixie, are you guys feeling ready to meet your little ones? I hope you're not getting sick as I'm sure it wouldn't be pleasant to be sick and in labor or be sick with newborn babies to take care of!


----------



## pixie23

We are totally ready other than me being sick. The nursery is complete and the bags are packed, we're just waiting on them at this point! The only thing we still need to get around to doing is putting together a will, which isn't necessary to do before they're born, it'll just be hard to accomplish when toting around 2 newborns.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pb - hope all goes well for you!!! So exciting to know Leo is coming soon!!! You will be in my prayers & hope he flips for you so you don't end up with a c section. Ditto what sass said - you'll have some free time now so keep us posted please!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So, latest baby news: baby is around 6 - 6 1/2 lbs, & I'm dilated almost 2 cm. midwife thinks I might just end up going early! She says "well, I don't think you'll have it THIS week..." Ack!!!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Oh my goodness! I hope I have my LO at 37 weeks!! I may though who knows, my mother went early with her first baby, and never made it to 40 weeks with all 3 of her children. So I may be as fortunate as you! :D


----------



## pixie23

How exciting & what a great weight! I'm hoping I'll go soon, I'm ready to get this show on the road.


----------



## nevernormal

I'm really hoping for somewhere around 38 weeks, myself. I have no faith whatsoever in whether or not dilation actually tells you anything near the end, as my mom was told with my sister (her 3rd) that she could go at any time starting at like 7 months, and my sister came 11 days late. :shrug: It's nice if we do go early/don't go over, but I really don't want my doctor telling me things like that as I don't want false hope! I think it would make it that much harder if I ended up going overdue.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hi all!

I noticed that no one has posted anything in a while and was curious to see how everyone is doing? 

AFM, I didn't end up getting an ultrasound this week but I have one scheduled for next Wednesday. NST are still going good and thankfully my Group B strep test was negative. Childbirth classes are going good and from what I can tell, they will start checking for dialiation and effacement next week. Oh and my hands and feet have started swelling bad! On the plus side we only have a few finishing touches to put on the nursery in order for us to be completely ready for Lucas!

Hope all is well!


----------



## nevernormal

Everything is going well here! I can't believe how close we are all getting!


----------



## pixie23

I'm just taking it day by day. I'm very uncomfortable and put on about 5lbs this week - and I think it's all water weight because my hands, feet, and legs have started to swell up pretty bad and I don't think the swelling is going to go away until after delivery. I have two appts a week for OC - for bloods and fetal monitoring. The itching is slowly getting worse and I'm just starting to get to the point where I don't know that I'll be able to manage much longer without the meds they can provide me for some relief. BH have been coming a lot more frequently and have definitely been getting stronger day by day, my back is also really starting to bother me. I'm really hoping to deliver soon, this pregnancy is starting to get difficult for me.


----------



## NatalieBelle

All is well here also, hoping low decides to go head first for good here soon. I am getting nervous with his constant flipping around. I really don't want to run into complications because he refuses to lay right :/


----------



## Jdub1698

We had our 34 week ultrasound yesterday and everything was great! Little Taylor is about 5.2 lbs now and measuring right on with our due date of May 24th. My OB/GYN thinks she'll go somewhere around then, likely later than eariler. :( I am really ready too. I've moved into the uncomfortable stage this week for sure. And I'm still having morning sickness and food aversions. I don't think it's fair that I have to waddle and throw up at the same time! Something should give! come on baby, we're ready!


----------



## nevernormal

Jdub, I have felt this past week or so that I'm getting a bit of a repeat of the 1st tri. My 1st tri wasn't that terrible though, so it's not that bad now. Just a few random, inconsistent aversions, a few extremely mild bouts of nausea... I hope you get some relief!


----------



## Sass827

This does seem like a return to the first tri. I'm so sleepy, yet I can barely sleep at night. Feeling very uncomfortable. It hurts to walk with so much pressure from belly button down. Hips are achey and oh am I swollen. I only want to wear flip flops. Only my uggs fit, and just barely. And no rings fit me any more. And im doing #2 like its going out of style. And that's my high point of the day!


----------



## padbrat

Gotta say in typical contrary style me and Leo are quite comfy. All my swelling... And it was bad seems to have eased and because he is transverse i am not feeling the discomfort you all do... However you all are not confined to hospital... Ahhh i miss my bed and quiet house! Lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Sass - I hear you!!! My feet and ankles are horribly swollen! I fit in 2 pairs of work appropriate shoes and flip flops - that's it!!! Can't even get my uggs on anymore :( yuck.

Padbrat- how is the hospital going? Update?


----------



## padbrat

Still in hospital..
C section planned for Friday for my stubborn son lol!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Well just keep thinking that he'll be in your arms on Friday!!!


----------



## pixie23

I think I might be in labor ladies! I won't be able to get online at the hospital so if you don't hear from me, assume that I'm having/have had the boys. If I don't end up going to the hospital I'll be sure to update - right now I'm just waiting for the contractions to get a bit more consistent/intense before calling the labor ward (they're a bit calm at the moment as I took some Tylenol a bit ago).


----------



## nevernormal

How exciting Pixie! Definitely keep us updated if/when you can!

Sass & Bella, I haven't dealt with any swelling thus far. But I know that can change quickly!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I'm starting to experience some swelling now, puffy fingers and toes. Not bad but defiantly noticeable. So pad and pixie are probably having their little ones this week :D 
I wonder whom will be after them!?! :D


----------



## Jdub1698

how exciting for you girls! I wish I was going this week too, we're ready!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pixie - so exciting!! Keep us posted as soon as u are able!!


----------



## Sass827

WOo hoo! So exciting! Babies are on the way! I ave no clue who's next, but I'd love to be it, or at least be soon. Of course I have no symptoms but a dropped baby. My doc won't even start checking by cervix til 39 weeks I think. :(


----------



## pixie23

My contractions never got strong or consistent enough for me to call the MW so I spent the night at home. The contractions are still coming and going and I'm wondering if they're maybe just BH with some real ones thrown in the mix. I have a MW appt scheduled for today for bloods and fetal monitoring so I've asked DH to try and get off work to at least drive me to my appt as I probably shouldn't be driving with contractions coming and going. (This is assuming things don't pick up before said appt - he'll easily be able to get out of work when I'm in labor, I just don't want him to have to take more time than necessary before then so that we can maximize his time out of work when I'll need him most.)
I'm hoping they'll be able to give me some clue what's going on at the MW appt.


----------



## Sass827

How exciting! How long til your appt pixie?


----------



## pixie23

Just got home from my MW appt. She said that next time I start getting contractions like that (even if they aren't strong like I think they should be) I should call the labor ward. I might not get admitted, but she said with the twins they're more likely to want to have me come in and get checked out. She thinks it really could be any day now!


----------



## Sass827

Wow! That's so exciting. So, how painful was it really? I had some wicked pain last night and I'm trying to get an idea of what to expect.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I can't really tell if Isaac has dropped or not, so I assume he hasn't. I have defiantly been having the striking pains in the pelvic area for a while now and pressure from time to time on my lower parts. I'm just waiting for him to drop and things to get moving though. My mother delivered her first around full term. So I am hoping I'm as fortunate.


----------



## pixie23

what I've experienced so far has not been painful per se. I had to focus on my breathing with a couple, but for the most part I don't think I've really experienced anything yet. I wish I could be more helpful.


----------



## nevernormal

My doctor is supposed to start checking for dilation starting at my next appointment, this Thursday. I'm thinking of asking him to skip it though, as I think that information is fairly useless. Some women go from not dilated at all to having the baby very quickly, and others stay slightly dilated for weeks. For others, predicting labor based on current dilation might be more accurate. But there's no way of knowing which of those categories I fit into. My mom was told with her 3rd that she could go into labor at any time after about 7 months and my sister showed up 11 day late. I don't want false hope.

I'm pretty sure this monster hasn't dropped yet. I'm finding it harder to breathe as the days go by, not easier, so I'm going to assume dropping has not yet occurred. DH thinks it's just so hilarious when I roll over in bed or just walk to the bathroom and get out of breath :/


----------



## Jdub1698

I feel ya on the out of breath! I think LO has dropped a little but I tried to walk a mile yesterday (on the reccomendation of the birthing class lady just for general health) and felt like I was going to die!! DH was very concerned I was going to go into labor! It was so ridiculous!


----------



## nevernormal

Oddly enough I can breathe best when I'm standing or walking around. Sitting in certain positions and laying down are the hardest on me. Laying on my left side is actually worse than my right! But I think that's because we have an older mattress and with the side that I sleep on, I'm facing "uphill" kind of as I lay on my left side.


----------



## Sass827

I can't really walk anymore either jdub. I feel like an invalid. I have to sit and it hurts my stomach so much. Doc says its just pressure from the weight. I thought for sure I'd be one of those girls who "walked my baby out" but I can't imagine walking enough to get anything going these days. I did do a bunch of very tiny walking spurts last week and wound up doing #2 six times in one day. It was scary!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Same here, just walking around town makes me want to fall over and die. I have been getting BH contractions for the past few hours, if they come back I am going to start timing them. I'm just exhausted lately too, have been sleeping well for the past few nights which is weird considering I haven't sleep well this whole pregnancy.


----------



## Curlyq111

I hear ya on the walking, even going to the grocery store for 45 minutes feels like a marathon. I'm pretty exhausted, and my hubby says he can't believe how loudly I'm snoring, LOL. I never snored before, so I really hope I stop afterward! I feel like he's super low now, feeling lots of pressure and just noticed some stretch marks at my lower belly, ugh! I'm not due till the 20th though, so still 5 weeks till DD. Can't believe we're all so close now!!


----------



## padbrat

I had contractions on sat night. 2 min apart for 30-45 secs. 
They started as just being uncomfortable like baby had got into a funny position. So i walked around for 45 mins. Then i got backache and pain under my bump and my stomach went rock hard. Down the front of my bump went painful and numb and it started coming regularly. 
It was not agony but it did make me a bit breathless and sick. 
Luckily mine eased off after 3.5 hrs... Kept telling Leo to calm down. Him coming now was not part of the plan! He needed to wait


----------



## Sass827

Oh PB! How many days til your induction? 2? How are you feeling now?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wow PB and Pixie! So close!

I am with you ladies about being exhausted from short walks! I'm also starting to have what I hope are just BH. My hands and feet look like baloons! Today I get to see my little man again and have another lovely NST. Oh and Friday is my last day of work. :wohoo: On Monday my doctor kept saying how happy he was that we had made it this far without delivering but that it was time for me to slow down. He didn't check to see if I was dilated and I'm not sure if he will check today or not but from what my child birth instructor is saying, I'm kind of glad he hasn't started checking. Apparently it can hurt pretty bad if the baby hasn't dropped yet! EEK!!!

I can't believe how close we all are!


----------



## padbrat

I am not being induced now.. As Leo is still transverse it has to be a c section. He will be here on Friday!


----------



## pixie23

Last night I was having a lot of contractions, they started at 10 mins apart and over an hour and a half they were down to 3-4 mins apart, they just weren't getting much stronger. I was monitored (the babies are both head down now!!!), and given a pelvic exam (which didn't hurt this time, it was only uncomfortable- the lady last time must have pushed the speculum into my cervix because that is what it had felt like, this time it was just discomfort and pressure.) Unfortunately, I was not dilated at all. I was admitted to the hospital for the evening because they wanted me to be there if I went into real labor, DH was sent home for the time being. I continued to have contractions through the night but they slowly grew a bit further apart. 
I was monitored again this morning, the babies are still doing wonderfully, and the contractions were still coming consistently (but I had been on the monitors for 2 hours because they were having a difficult time getting a good trace of the boys heart rates). Luckily, they decided to release me anyway. Once I got off the monitors the contractions spaced themselves out again. I think the contractions are still real rather than BH. I've only had a handful since I was discharged this afternoon. 

As for how the contractions feel, they start low in my belly, deep in my abdomen like my ovaries are cramping and then the rest of my abdomen tightens as low as it can go and all the way up to under my boobs. They haven't really been painful so far, more than anything they're just uncomfortable and make it difficult for me to breathe. At least I don't think it's the contraction that's painful, but it does feel like the boys feet are up in my ribs and every so many contractions that makes it painful.
They didn't say it, but I think that I'm basically in very early labor and it could be anything from a day to a week for things to really get into gear.


----------



## Curlyq111

Wow, well good luck!! Glad everyone is keeping the group posted. I don't think I've had any BH, but I do feel like he suddenly is way lower, more pressure down below and feel the pee urge super strongly now all the time, lol.


----------



## Sass827

Oh duh PB! I knew that. BLame Dylan for eating my brain. So 1 more day til your c?!
Saw my doc today. She said Dylan is engaged and she will check my cervix next week. :)
Hope things go nice and smoothly for you pixie!
Last day of work appointments outside of the house today. Hoping for a quiet week or two before LO comes. But of course DH is inviting 4 buddies to come stay the weekend. I hope they aren't too messy!


----------



## pixie23

We're all getting so close!


----------



## Jdub1698

Last night was the first night I've been swollen and it was BAD. DH and I went to dinner and when I got home my ankles, feet and calves were all one size- giant! Anyone have ideas on how to keep this under control for the next few weeks? It was kind of scary!


----------



## Sass827

My doc said its to be expected and expect it to get worse. ESP the more time you spend on your feet and salt you eat. Try to prop your feet up above our heart when you get home. 
Mine swell so bad DH asked where my ankles were last night. My reply- GONE! Ad mine et so red I call them spicy Italian sausage.


----------



## padbrat

C section tomorrow.... Eeek!


----------



## nevernormal

PB -- can't believe you'll be meeting your little guy so soon! We'll all be (im)patiently waiting for updates and pictures!

Curly, I definitely have to go to the bathroom more these days, but I really don't think my baby has dropped yet. I am also still having trouble breathing. When the baby does drop, I'll probably have to live on the toilet! I never had the best bladder anyway :/

You girls are making me think I should go ahead and take my wedding & engagement rings off or something. I've not had any problems with swelling at all, but I would hate to be surprised with it and then my rings get stuck on/have to get cut off! Now that I'm actually noticeably pregnant I don't really want to be going out without my rings on though. It doesn't help that DH doesn't have a ring right now as his broke.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been swelling slightly, nothing extreme but enough to be annoying. I went ahead and took off all of my rings, and since I have been home I haven't had any reason to wear shoes so that helps a lot too. The 30 lb's that I've gained though doesn't help with the foot cramps I've been getting though, just standing for to long really starts to make everything ache :/


----------



## Jdub1698

So far for me it's really mostly feet and ankles. I'm still wearing my rings and am planning to continue to do that. I don't think I could get them off and on each day with the swelling, but I can sleep in them, no big deal.  I can't think of any reason they'd need to be cut off. my doctor said I can wear them through delivery if I want to.


----------



## pixie23

PB - so anxious for you! You'll be holding Leo so soon!

I am about to google some remedies for swelling. I've had what I would consider mild swelling of my feet and ankles, but today my calves and especially my thighs are extremely swollen - I'm talking pants that fit yesterday aren't going to fit my thighs today kind of swelling, it's intense and looks weird.


----------



## Jdub1698

the thighs seem a little strange to me... maybe talk to your doc about that?


----------



## nevernormal

I forgot to ask my doctor about the rings, and if he thinks I should take them off. I have a feeling he'd probably say not to anyway, since I haven't had any trouble so far. 

So, my cervix is currently soft, and sort of dilated but not. Such useful information lol


----------



## NatalieBelle

Anyone else having a hard time trying to figure out what position your baby is in? It seems like Isaac is transverse again, but then it seems like he is kicking on both sides. I wonder if he is head down and posterior and just has his little legs on either side? Ahhh its driving me nuts, I am starting to wonder how much room the little guy really has in there. Because he seems to have a numerous amount of positions he chooses from.


----------



## nevernormal

I can't really tell what position my baby is in just from feeling myself... but I haven't felt any huge movements like I did when baby moved head down, so I've just assumed that we're still in that position. It was confirmed today at my appointment, that baby is head down with its back on my right side.


----------



## Sass827

Mines engaged and does head spins all day.


----------



## Curlyq111

Best of luck tomorrow, PB!!! Will be thinking of you, post pics of baby when you can! 

Swelling has been my worst thing during pregnancy, it caused the carpal tunnel I'm dealing with, and I'm ready for it to be done, lol. I've tried ice, drinking loads, elevation, massage, accupuncture. For me, it's been mostly in my fingers/hands/wrists, and some in my feet. But, almost done...!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pb?? Any news? Pics? Anything? :)


----------



## nevernormal

I hope all went well for you and Leo today, PB!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hope everything went well PB! Can't wait wait to see pics of Leo!


----------



## Curlyq111

Had my 36 week US yesterday, everything is looking good! They checked his size because of the GD, and said he's 6.5 pounds! But they said as long as I keep at the levels I've been at, that the size should stay at the .5 lb a week rate and will be fine. :) I've been able to control my levels with diet, it's just annoying not being able to eat many carbs and ice cream, lol, because that's all I crave! Oh well, not too much longer now!

Can't wait to hear an update from PB!


----------



## Curlyq111

BTW, anyone developed stretch marks? I thought I was doing good until about a week ago and I noticed about 5 bright red ones on the underside of my belly, ugh! I've been rubbing shea butter and Burt's Bees mama butter on them, but who knows if it does anything. No more bikinis for me in the future, LOL.


----------



## padbrat

Hey guys. Just a quick update as am completely overwhelmed.... Leo arrived yesterday via a little bit of a traumatic c section.
He is perfect! Bear in mind i was told he was 6 lb 10 at 36 wks he actually weighed 5 lb 13! 
He is amazing.
Can't wait for you all to experience this x


----------



## IluvRedskins

Yay PB! Glad Leo is doing good!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats PB! Sorry the c-section was traumatic but I'm glad you and Leo are doing well now.

Curly, I've had stretch marks since 26-27 weeks -- and I was barely showing then! From the research I've done, genetics play the biggest role in whether or not you'll get stretch marks. Stretch marks actually occur in a layer of skin deeper than what topical butters & lotions can penetrate, so internal hydration is really important too. It must just be genetic for me somewhere down the line, as my mom didn't get many stretch marks with her first, if any, and I've been drinking water like crazy! I've also been using some lotions and butters since I saw the first two but they haven't helped. I'm pretty much just using that for the itching!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

So excited for u pb!!! Can't wait to see pics and hear more about your delivery & Leo!


----------



## Sass827

Aaaahhhhhh PB! So happy for you! Can't wait to hear all about it!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Ohh I can't wait for updates from PB

I&#8217;ve been having lots of pressure lately, especially when I need to pee I get lots of pressure on my rectum and pelvis (slightly achey) dropped a little, and I repacked my hospital bag for the 3rd time. Plus I packed Isaac&#8217;s stuff/diaper bag, and brought it all down and put it in a pile by the door&#8230;.o.o I defiantly feel like a mother bird sitting in her nest twiddling her thumbs. I&#8217;ve already cleaned everything. So all I had left to do was to make sure I have everything I needed hospital wise. Having a small kidney cramp here and there, googled it and a woman said she had a pain in her kidney and 4 days layer she delivered. By all means that doesn't mean I will deliver, but I defiantly doubt I have a UTI since I&#8217;ve been drinking two liters a day and tea.(defiantly flushed of toxins) Regardless though I am going to add a parsley tea bag to my raspberry leaf tea tonight just to be safe. This coming weekend I am going to start the exercising process just slightly to see if that does anything, if I make it to 38 weeks or 39 I&#8217;m going to go to reallllllly bouncing on the exercise ball and walking around even more


----------



## Jdub1698

I'm right there with you Natalie. I'm SO ready. I go for my 36 week visit on thursday morning to check for dialation and everything for the first time. Last time I was there she said if everything looked good we could talk about induction around 38-39 weeks and I said I wanted to wait... but now that it's 2 weeks later I might be on board. We'll see. HOpefully I'm dialated tomorrow and we start having some progression. 

We are almost completely ready with the nursery, put the car seat in my car, and started packing the hospital bag. (Baby Taylor's is ready). Come on kid, let's get going!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Sass827

I have my I rest cervical check tomorrow jdub. So hoping thy poke something the wrong way and my water breaks lol! As if! Been googling pregnancy acupuncture and trying it, it not feeling a thing. :(


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well Lo's head is down, and she said that I was right I am stretching. So I guess that means I am effacing? She didn't really explain, but I am not dilated yet. So hopefully that will start soon. Isaac's weird positions is due to his butt being on one side and his legs all stretched out and feet on the other side, such a silly boy. Having my weekly visits now.


----------



## nevernormal

Natalie, sounds like your little one is positioned the same way mine is!

Found out my parents are coming around May 8th but my dad has to leave May 17th. I hope the baby decides to meet grandpa before then, otherwise we'll be trying to figure out something later this summer (one of the options includes me traveling by airplane -- not sure how that would go with a 2-3 month old by myself! DH would have to stay and work).


----------



## NatalieBelle

nevernormal- its funny looking huh? I was really curious if he was transverse or if it was his butt and legs making my belly so lumpy and strange shaped. I'm getting super excited!!


----------



## nevernormal

I guess my belly still looks fairly round... I think my little munchkin might keep their legs/feet a little bit curled up -- or in the case of my last scan, where a foot was in baby's face! 

But when the legs do get stretched out? Funny looking, and uncomfortable! DH laughs at me all of the time because I'll stop what I'm doing and start talking to the belly. "What are you doing now? What is that body part? Get it out of my hips/ribs/side right now!" lol


----------



## Sass827

So quiet! How's everyone doing?
Anyone heard from pixie? I wonder if she had her babies?!


----------



## nevernormal

Have my 37 week appointment today. I can't believe there is only 3 more appointments scheduled after this one! Of course I'll go again if I go overdue, but it is starting to hit home how close I am!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Hey ladies! I just got back from my doctors appointment! We had another ultrasound today to check the amniotic fluid levels...it was generous, as they put it! I also had another NST which my doctor said looked good but I am contracting some. I go back Monday for yet another NST and will be checked for dialation, effacement, and all that good stuff! He also said that he plans to deliver at 39 weeks!!! I had a mini panic attack and didn't ask any questions! I guess I will Monday, it's just crazy to think that Lucas will be here in a little over a week, that is if he doesn't show up before then!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Redskin- Glad to hear your appt. went well! I wish I knew when my little one would get here, I'm not good about surprises haha  

I spent a lot of yesterday having BH contractions, and a stitch on the right side of my belly twice, both times lasted a while and made it hard to walk and stand. Also Isaac has been pushing his feet up and pressing his head down hard on my cervix. He did it about 8 or 9 times yesterday o.o


----------



## nevernormal

Glad your appointment went well Redskins!

Well I'm dilated to "just about a 1." Honestly I don't find dilation information that useful :shrug:

I forgot to ask about the results of my gbs swab, and if my iron levels were looking better (had blood drawn last week). I'll ask next week but for now I'll assume everything is fine since they didn't tell me otherwise!


----------



## Sass827

I'm so jealous red. I'm not good with surprises either. 
I'm also a 1 and LO is so low. I know it doesn't mean anything but it helps me explain all the crotch pain. 
I'd say you're good if they dint say anything never.


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I woke up this morning feeling just "Wonderful" I am really beginning to realize how close I am to meeting my little boy. I woke up with pelvic soreness and menstrual like cramps, first time I have had the cramps that actually felt like my cycle was coming, plus the great back ache that you get with those cramps has been hanging out all morning. I'm half tempted just to sleep all day :/


----------



## Sass827

Sounds like very good signs Natalie!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hope your right! I was kinda disappointed when I went to the doctor Tuesday and she said I wasn't dilated yet just effacing :/ I kinda hope he comes before they decide to do another cervix check, because she was defiantly not gentle when she did it D: I almost feel like if she was any more rough she would have scraped off membranes.


----------



## Sass827

And i was mine was more rough so it would scrape my membranes! Lol


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies, just checking in... Things are kinda rotten over here for me lately. I've been told by my job that unless I can work until may 9th (and I'm due may 7th) I have to pay 100% the cost of my insurance, which comes to $1800 per month for the summer!!! I don't qualify for FMLA because I started my new teaching job in September. The only alternative if I deliver early is to go back to work for a few days in June before summer vacation. That way id still have to pay $1800 for June but July and August would be covered. Nothing like being told a week and a half before your due date that they gave the wrong information earlier & you may need to come up with an extra $1800!!! Grr. So despite being told I was almost 2 cm at my 36 week appt, I haven't let my midwife check me again for fear it might start labor!! 

Sorry for the rant. Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## Sass827

I'm sorry Bella. That's so unfair!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wow Bella! That's crazy! Hopefully you can make it! I would hate for you to go past your due date but two more days would be better than $1,800! I know in my case I get to take FMLA but its not paid leave. I have to use up all of sick time and my personal leave and then anything else is unpaid leave. Our kiddos get out o school May 21st and since I started my leave this past week, I'm looking anywhere from 6-9 day unpaid :( oh well, we'll manage! 

So I'm pretty sure I'm starting to labor a little. Lots of back and hip pain and the contractions (or what I think are contractions) are starting to come more! I'm just hoping to make it past Tuesday, that's our newborn care class and I would love some more info before Lucas gets here. I have another appt at 2 on Monday. I guess we'll go from there!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Sorry for the misfortune Bella :/ hopefully you figure something out!

Redskin- I'm right there with you, lots of pelvic pressure, have been getting lots off menstrual like cramps, painless contractions and back aches. D: I'm getting nervous with how real all of it is getting now.


----------



## nevernormal

Bella, that's horrible! 

I honestly still feel pretty normal. Minus the fact that I pigged out for lunch... uggh my brains still hasn't caught up with the fact that I don't have the same amount of room in there anymore!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Redskins - I'm in the same boat - I have 15.5 paid days between personal and sick days but our kiddos get out June 21st so I'm looking at about 3 weeks unpaid :( it's tough...


----------



## pixie23

Here's my really long birth story if you care to give it a read:

Friday, 19 April 2013
So I went in for my usual fetal monitoring and bloods because of the cholestasis. The boys were doing great. Unfortunately, my urine tested positive for protein again for the 3rd time that week, and all the tests for infection had returned negative. My blood pressure was textbook. The midwife decided to look over how my blood pressure had been and she noted that since I had been in on Wednesday my blood pressure had gone up around 20 points. She took some extra blood and a urine sample so that she could run some tests for preeclampsia and she said shed push them through and give me a call when she had the results, nothing concerning since I already had appointments scheduled back at the hospital on Monday. 
I went to a friends house for brunch and received a call an hour or two after arriving. The midwife said that I needed to go to the delivery suite as soon as I could. She said they would likely do monitoring, but that I would probably be meeting my boys very soon. Once I got hold of my husband we got everything together and set out for the hospital.
We arrived at the delivery suite around 2:30 in the afternoon. I was booked into the ward immediately and a midwife gave me a large jug and explained that I was to collect my urine for the next 24 hours  she wanted me to get a start on it while we waited to meet with the doctor to find out what the plan of action was. At 4:40 I felt like one of the boys kicked me in the bum really hard, it was really uncomfortable so I stood up and my water gushed down my legs. I had not even met with the doctor yet! Unfortunately, my water had a lot of meconium in it.
I was then hooked up to the fetal monitor, an ultrasound was preformed, and my contractions that had been light all day started to pick up intensity quickly. The doctor came in shortly and talked with me, they said that if labor didnt kick off then I would be induced as my blood pressure seemed to be rising and the fact that there was meconium meant that they really couldnt risk waiting too long to deliver. They said theyd monitor my progress and go from there, they did a quick exam and I was 2 cm dilated and fully effaced. 
Contractions really picked up and knowing that either labor would pick up or I would be induced they moved me to a delivery room shortly. I had expressed that I wanted an epidural because of the high risk of cesarean and the midwifes were glad because it also comes in handy if they have to manipulate a twin in a vaginal birth. As soon as I got in the delivery room they sought out the anesthesiologist, I was surprised because I didnt want to get the epidural too early. The contractions really started picking up and there was little to no break between them, I had only been in labor a couple of hours so I couldnt imagine how bad they might get if they were so bad already. I started using some gas and air to take off the edge. The anesthesiologist came in and placed the epidural  though it took a very long time because there kept being issues, she ended up having to place it three or four times. She ended up having to place it a bit higher than they normally would, so the effect was slightly different from what most women would experience. I could still feel pressure down south and in my bum and I could feel the contractions at the top of my belly  though I wasnt in pain anymore, the edge was definitely gone. 
I told one of the midwives that I was feeling quite a bit of pressure, she was going to wait to check me, but changed her mind, it was a good thing she did because when she checked I was already over 8 cm dilated. They started to prep the room for the boys arrival! (I had been told that I would have to deliver in the OR at previous appts, but the midwife said that unless things got complicated it would just be the two midwives, a nurse, and the pediatricians) I could not believe how fast things were going. I started to push around 10:45, the midwives were perfect for what I needed, they told me to push when I felt contractions coming, rather than them just telling me what to do. It was very empowering how much control they let me have. Isaiah was born at 11:16 weighing 2.02kg. They then broke my second bag of water  which went everywhere and one of the midwives pushed on the sides of my belly to keep twin 2 from being able to turn, she did this for a few minutes until his head was engaged. I told the midwives I was starting to feel pressure again and I felt ready to push so I went for it and at 11:35 Zechariah was born weighing 2.4kg. Zechariah needed a couple rescue breaths, but both boys really did wonderfully. They were doing great, but both boys needed to go to the special care unit, the pediatrician brought them over so I could give each of them a kiss before he took them away. 
We finished up delivering the afterbirth and I had no tearing, or so we thought. I ended up having really heavy blood loss over the next few hours so they kept me in the delivery room to be monitored. At approximately 3:30ish I was wheeled in to see the boys after I had been given a quick sponge bath. At 4 in the morning I told hubby to go home and get some rest so he could come back in the morning as I was still bleeding too much for even a shower. It just kept coming so they checked me for tears for the 3rd time and finally found the culprit, 5 hours after I had finished delivering. I had torn high up in my labia, right at a blood vessel. Im glad I sent my husband home because being stitched up was horrendous and there would have been nothing he could have done. The local anesthetic seemed to do nothing so they ended up giving me 3 of them and I used the gas and air, it was still excruciating because there are just so many nerves there and I guess it ran internally to my clitoral hood. As painful as the stitching was I was just glad to know the bleeding was going to stop so even though I was crying out in pain I reassured the doctor that I knew it was for the best and I would be okay. The gas and air didnt take away the pain, but it put me in a daze to which I can only describe as knowing youre in pain but not being able to feel it at the same time, it was so weird. Luckily, I survived and now I feel like I can make it through anything! I have had some phantom pain flashbacks a couple times since because it was that traumatic for me, but Im honestly feeling fantastic now.
I was officially diagnosed with preeclampsia after I delivered. The first couple days were really difficult because I was so ill from the blood loss and preeclampsia, but Im feeling great now! (Im writing this on the 23rd of April, its currently 2 AM) They boys are still in special care, but theyve been out of the incubators since about 12 hours after they were born. Ive been pumping and have gotten to attempt breast feeding 3 times so far, the boys are currently being tube fed. The boys have only just started their 3rd day, but it feels like theyve been here forever. 
Sorry this was so long, I dont have internet in the hospital, but hubby brought me my computer and I thought it might be a good idea to type up what I can remember about the labor and delivery while its still sort of fresh. I had a wonderful birth experience, its better than I could have dreamed it. Even though Id been having contractions on and off for days, I would say that labor started for me when my water broke and from that time until Zechariah was born was less than 7 hours! Its remarkable how quickly it went! Im looking forward to taking the boys home soon, at this point Im not sure how much longer they or I will be in the hospital, my bloods are still not quite back to normal at the moment. I really should try and get some sleep now, thanks for reading. 

Current update: boys are still in special care, they're currently BFing at every other feed and will be able to come home as soon as they're awake/able to BF at every feed so the feeding tubes can come out! Should only be a day or two more now!


----------



## Jdub1698

Yay pixie! Sounds crazy, but I'm glad everything is good, hopefully you guys all get to go home soon!

On another note- does anyone know anything about post pregnancy binders or girdles? I just heard about them for the first time and curious what other people heard.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Wow Pixie! I'm so glad they are here! Praying for you and the boys!

Jdub, sorry I'm not sure what that is! You've got my curiosity up though!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Pixie! I'm glad all is going pretty well! I hope the boys are able to go home soon =)

Jdub, what exactly is that?


----------



## NatalieBelle

So glad everything turned out good Pixie! You and your two boys are troopers! Can't wait to read your next post of progress!


----------



## Jdub1698

See below. The Belly Bandit is the biggest name it seems like. People say they like them for helping to contour the tummy back, but also just for helping everything feel tighter at first. Apparently, some people kind of feel like their organs are flopping around at first since it's been so crowded, then so suddenly not! This helps that. I just don't know!

https://www.target.com/p/original-b...169354&LID=PA&ci_src=17588969&ci_sku=11169354

The Original Belly Bandit was created especially for a woman's post-pregnancy body. This customized garment features Bandita belly binding elastic that can be adjusted to fit around the belly, waist and hips to help create the ultimate slimming result. With unique, powerful stretch and compress technology, the Belly Bandit is simple yet powerful in its delivery. Made for the savvy no-nonsense mom on a belly-busting mission, this economical and effective garment should be worn for six to eight weeks post delivery for maximum results.


----------



## nevernormal

Jdub, it will be way too hot here for me to add an extra layer like that! I see you're in Houston so I can't imagine it will be any more comfortable for you. I think I'd consider getting one postpartum (sending DH or my mom to go get it) if I ended up with a c-section... I say that because of the journals I stalk, so far the only person who has mentioned feeling like their organs were going to fall out after birth had a c-section. I'll still have my belly band that I've used to extend my pre-pregnancy wardrobe and what not. I know it wouldn't be as tight but if I felt like I needed a little bit of extra support after a vaginal birth I would probably try that first before investing in anything else.


----------



## Jdub1698

I agree with that never, just wondering people's opinions. It is going to be HOT here (already is) so I don't know that I could do it, but it was so strange to have just heard about it now! I felt like I'd read everything on the planet about pregnancy and post pregnancy products, and this came out of nowhere!


----------



## Sass827

Wonderful story pixie! I'm so excited everything worked out so well for you. Thanks for sharing. 
I already have my band jd. I bought it at motherhood when I got all my nursing tops. I heard about them right away from all the skinny girls at my nail salon. They say its a Must to get your body back. I've heard many women say their ribs or hips never go back to the same size again. Not sure if this stops that but I'm sure it helps. You just have to wear it early while your bones and body are still full of relaxin.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Just got back from the doctors office. I'm 1 cm dilated and cervix is soft. I go back on Friday and if no change they will induce Sunday.


----------



## Jdub1698

SO exciting!! I'm so jealous.. but i'm a couple weeks behind you... good luck!


----------



## Sass827

So jealous red! Congrats!


----------



## nevernormal

Exciting Redskins! 

My parents are coming into the country on Wednesday. They'll be an 18 hr drive away though, and are currently planning to arrive the following Wednesday. I'm thinking baby will stay put until then anyway, but I'm definitely hoping I don't go into labor until they are in the country at least! I know my mom's help after the birth will be invaluable, and they'll come earlier if they need to.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Pixie - so great to hear your story!!! Keep us posted & congrats on the boys!!! 

Afm- some good news for my insurance issue: director of HR got back to me today - apparently I had been given incorrect info - I have to work one day in June to continue receiving benefits :) very excited to hear this news bc I had been having nightmares about going into labor too early for my insurances liking! Phew!


----------



## Curlyq111

Congrats Pixie, can't wait to see pictures!!!

Am 37 weeks today, went to doc and got checked, cervix is still closed and hard, but she said that doesn't necessarily indicate anything. It's getting so real now that people in here are starting to have their babies!!

Any updates from PB?


----------



## Sass827

No updates! So bummed! Can't wait to finally see little Leo!


----------



## nevernormal

Bella, I'm glad they got that straightened out for you!

Curly, it really doesn't mean a thing! Every woman is different. Some stay dilated for weeks, while others don't dilate until they are in labor!


----------



## NatalieBelle

3 CM DILATED AND 50% EFFACED!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! SDFJLKSJFOEWIJFLSDKF EEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEK :D DH's mom thinks I will go any day now!


----------



## nevernormal

:happydance:


----------



## NatalieBelle

I've been loosing lots of mucus plug all morning! Today might be the day ladies! Should I go walking?


----------



## Sass827

Yes you should! I hope I'm right behind you. Doc said I'm 2 CM dialted and 70% effaced. Baby is at -2 stage. Man I hope this all happens soon!


----------



## Jdub1698

Any news from anyone?

AFM- I just got back from the doctor and I'm at a 1, 70% effaced and she's at -2... yay! I'm not due till the 24th, but my doc decieded if she's not here by the 20th, we're going to induce! AHHHH! So much more real now! YAY!


----------



## Sass827

Jealous jdub. My doc won't induce til after the 15th. Feels like a million years away. :(


----------



## NatalieBelle

Ladies! My contractions are getting longer and closer together and I feel kinda nauseous and my back had been achy since I woke up from my nap. No water break, I am afraid to drive all the way to the hospital for a dry run though because my hospital is an hour away. I seem to feel this way after I take a nap then it fades away. :/


----------



## Sass827

They say the test is taking a shower. If it gets worse, it's labor. If it gets better, it's false labor. Better to have a dry run to the hospital than a baby on the highway. Keep us posted!


----------



## Curlyq111

My doc gave us the 511 rule. If they happen every 5 minutes for a minute long, every hour, then it's time to go to the doc. What are yours timing out as? 

AFM, I've caught bronchitis and am miserable. I'm glad now that I"m not due till the 20th and hope he holds out until I'm better, it will make for a miserable time delivering. Although, maybe coughing would help get him out? :)


----------



## Sass827

I wonder if Natalie went into labor after all?!


----------



## NatalieBelle

No I'm still here :/ Bouncing on the exercise ball. I only have contractions like those for a short while then they disappear. I'm having cervix pain/pressure every once in a while but nothing consistent. My body is giving me so many mixed messages.


----------



## Sass827

Aw! I was hopeful for you. How long ago did you lose your plug? I've been losing mine today / tonight. I hate that it's not a more definitive sign of a time line of things to occur.


----------



## NatalieBelle

I lost it Wednesday morning. Or what I thought was my plug...I'm hoping I wasn't mistaken. I'm hoping maybe dh can tickle me into labor when he gets home, or maybe him just being back in general might help? I know that I would rather go into labor with him here than meet him at the hospital. So maybe thats what my body has been waiting for.


----------



## nevernormal

I'd like this munchkin to sit tight until at least next Wednesday, but I have to say I'm a bit jealous of you gals that have stuff going on! Makes me feel like I"ll be pregnant forever!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Natalie and Sass, I hope things progress for you all!

AFM I had the joyous pleasure of spending last night in the hospital. Around 12:45 yesterday evening I started having horrible contractions that were anywhere from 6-8 minutes apart and lasting well over a minute. Called the doctors office and they said for me to go on to the hospital. Got up there and was checked and was only 1.5 cm but they could see I was having contractions from the fetal monitor so they left me hooked up. Doctor came back around a few hours later and checked again...no change. He did feel the need to observe me over night. They checked again this morning and said that I still hadn't made any progress even though my contractions were 5 minutes apart. They won't induce until 39 weeks, which is tomorrow so they have set me up for induction at 6am Monday. They said that everything is favorable for me to possibly go before then! Hoping & praying that I do!


----------



## Sass827

I feel the same as you never. There's stuff going on, but none of it actually means anything is going to happen. I think I'll be preggo til induction on the 15th. And trapped in my house in pain til then. I've been up since 4 am with bad dreams. I feel like I'm never going to sleep. 
When does your oh get home Natalie? 
I'm so jealous of you red! Do you get to go home between now and Monday or are you staying at the hospital til then?


----------



## NatalieBelle

I had horrible cervix pain all night and back aches. I'm not sure if I was contracting though because I was to concentrated on the pain D: DH had to rub my belly for a long time before the pain would stop.


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm at home for now. I was told to rest, rest, and then rest some more because I would need it come Minday! So that's what I'm doing!


----------



## pixie23

You're all getting so close, I can't wait for you all to meet your LO's.

We got discharged from the hospital a couple of hours ago. It's lovely to have the boys home!


----------



## Jdub1698

So I don't know what's happening with me. I'm having what I've described to DH as intense hunger pains since yesterday morning, whether I've just eaten or not. I actually threw up at work yesterday morning then took myself home in tears (for unknown reason) and had that pain all day. I decided to just call my doc office and get their thoughts, but I forgot they closed at noon on Friday. Didn't feel it was urgent enough to page my doc. The pain is still here, in fulll force, but isn't what everyone describes as contractions o I don't know what to do!!! Thoughts?


----------



## Jdub1698

So I called my doc and she said to go ahead and go to l&d and get checked. We just got back. I'm having contractions, but they aren't close enough together or strong enough yet. So that's that! The nurse did say my cervix looks very favorable and I could go anytime! So just waiting!


----------



## nevernormal

Exciting Jdub!


----------



## Sass827

Spend 6 hours this whole morning in l&d. Contractions were horrendous! Arrived at a 2 and 5 mins apart. GOt to 2-3 mins apart and lasting three mins long, but my cervix never dialated past two, so they sent me home. The pain was horrible but they couldn't give me anything. I took two Tylenol PM's and a two hour nap. Now I'm awake, leeding but not contracting anymore. So disappointed!


----------



## Jdub1698

That sucks sass! Sounded like that would have been it, boo!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Less than 8 hours before we have to be at the hospital!!! Hopefully everything will go good and we will have our little boy in arms tomorrow night!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

GL red!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Good luck red!!! Wow, everyone seems to be getting crazy contractions. I haven't felt one yet...


----------



## IluvRedskins

3 cm dilated and on the putocin! Hopefully things will continue to progress and so far not feeling much at all!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Good luck RedSkin!!! I envy the fact that you are meeting your LO today!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Good luck Red! I hope you've met your little one by now!

Natalie, have you not had any other signs of progression?

What about Sass? Any more contractions?


----------



## NatalieBelle

No just the same pains in cervix and backaches for days now. I have had an increase in discharge also but I haven't thought much about it :/ Been walking, bouncing, squatting and pelvic tilts though. Hopefully it does something.


----------



## IluvRedskins

Lucas Glenn entered the world at 2:58pm via c-section. He wasn't making any progress as far as dropping down because he was a whopping 9 lbs 12 oz and 22 inches!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats! He's long!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congrats Redskin!!!! Hope your recovery is smooth!


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Crazy trauma over the last two days. Went to the hospital yesterday morning after 7 hours of labor ing t home with hard and frequent contractions. Doc thought I would be a 5. Took a ninja route to avoid the marathon. Got in with contractions getting so much worse and faster still only to be told I was still a 2! I could have died. Doc offered to come in and break my water so DH and I said ok as thre was no way we could spend yet another day with contractions like that and getting no where. 
Turns out it was a great thing because the water was full of meconium! Dylan needed to get out of there! So, anesthia came in about 3:30 and gave me the epidural and it wasn't bad at all. Doc started pitocin to get my contractions more normal, and an did they roll on HARD! She would check me every 2/3 hours and sometimes I would progress 1 cm or none at all. It was so sad. It took until 8:45 this morning of 27 hours non stop labor to get to and 8 and I just stalled out. And that's not counting the 10 hours on Saturday! 
So, to back up a little, around 4 am they told me I had a slight fever. I thought it was nbd, but apparently I was super wrong. It meant I had an infection and need antibiotics and so would Dylan. Again I thought nbd, wrong again. She needed NICU at delivery and to leave to go there immediately after delivery. 
They say her white blood cell count is raised from fighting an infection, so it's going to be 48 hours before we get her cultures back to find out what the infection is. And they want to eep her in the NICU for a week to observe her! It's so sad! 
I'm sorry this story is so long and all over the place. I'm on way too many drugs right now. 
In the end, the doc said D was way too big for me to deliver and it was good we got her out because they found the infection all around my uterine wall.
Dylan Jane was born May 6 at 10:04 am weighing in at a solid 8 lbs and 21 inches long. With crazy thick black hair to boot! Now to just to get her out of NICU!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats red! Our lo's share the same bday!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hope everything turns out well Sass. I envy you having your little one though your journey was a rough one. Can't wait to hear you are both home and well!


----------



## nevernormal

Sounds rough Sass but I'm glad it sounds like they are doing everything they can! It didn't turn out like you planned but I'm sure your little girl is beautiful. Congrats!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies! Congrats sass! How cool that our LOs were born the same day!


----------



## pixie23

congrats Redskins and Sass!

Hang in there with the NICU situation, I know it can be really hard, just be sure to talk through your feeling with people, such as your spouse or a nurse because there is a unique rollercoaster of emotions when you can't be with your baby like "everyone else."


----------



## robinson380

Congratulations Redskins and Sass!!!


----------



## Curlyq111

Wow, congrats to you both!! I'm just glad that everyone is fine, babies are healthy! You're all helping me to realize that I just have to be open and ready to accept any scenario when it happens!

Went to my 38 week appt yesterday, cervix still closed, haven't felt any BH as of yet still. So, we'll see!


----------



## soulvibe

Congrats to those of you who've had your babies! Doctor is going to start checking me for dilation next week.. kinda wierd, but I'm like excited for that! lol. I was having fairly frequent BHs before, but haven't noticed any in the past few days. Not sure why? .. Nevermind. Just had a couple now. lol.


----------



## soulvibe

I've been lucky on the stretch marks.. Got just a few faint ones underneath my breasts. But baby managed to pop a bunch of my veins when he was getting heads down. For some reason as he was turning he was pushing his head outwards instead of downwards so super tight across my stomach for about a week while he was transverse, then he finally went down and, thank god, now seems right in posistion! 

Maybe just me but I seriously have no intentions on avoiding bikinis after this. In my mind it's like I don't pick on dudes for having scars that they got doing dumb stuff like falling off their bike or stapling their hand so why the hell should anybody pick on me cuz of marks I got doing important stuff like makin babies? I'm gonna wear whatever and still think I look hot and anybody who don't like it can go stuff it! lol.

Have you tried bio-oil? I think that stuff might actually help a little bit. 



Curlyq111 said:


> BTW, anyone developed stretch marks? I thought I was doing good until about a week ago and I noticed about 5 bright red ones on the underside of my belly, ugh! I've been rubbing shea butter and Burt's Bees mama butter on them, but who knows if it does anything. No more bikinis for me in the future, LOL.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats sass & red!!! So excited for both of you! Post pics ASAP!!

As for me I've been cramps and contracting on and off all day & now have a pinkish discharge so I'm thinking I might go into labor soon!! We will see :) today is my due date :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Well I had my appt. with the MW today. No change in dilation or effacement still 3cm and 50 effaced and LO is still Posterior.. :/ I bought some primrose oil though so I am going to give that a try.


----------



## soulvibe

BellaRosa8302 said:


> Congrats sass & red!!! So excited for both of you! Post pics ASAP!!
> 
> As for me I've been cramps and contracting on and off all day & now have a pinkish discharge so I'm thinking I might go into labor soon!! We will see :) today is my due date :)

Oh exciting! Keep us updated :) And I agree. Post pics ASAP.


----------



## nevernormal

Exciting Bella! You'll be the first yellow bump on this thread to find out whether you've got a little boy or a little girl, right? Can't wait until it's my turn!

Natalie, what a bummer! You're more dilated than I am (well based on my last appointment 5 days ago, but I hadn't changed for 2 weeks at that point -- just about 1 cm). We've got the same due date but I have a feeling you'll meet your little man before I go into labor!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yes I think so!! Can't wait to find out if it's a boy or a girl!! Contractions are getting worse :( owwww


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Well ladies - I did it :) labor went so fast that when I got to the hospital I was 9 cm and no time for an epidural! Madelyn Grace was born May 7th at 11:54 pm weighing in at 7 lbs 9 oz and measuring 19 inches!!! 

Baby is perfect but I had some complications and ended up in the OR due to hemo-something. Basically I had blood pooling under my stitches and they had to cut them out and redo them. Since I was put out for that I didn't get to see Madelyn much until this morning. Feeling better though!!

Hope everyone else is well!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congrats Bella!!! SO glad to hear it went smoothly!!  I hope I'm next.


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Bella!

I think you will be next Natalie! Not me for sure, at this rate anyway! I've started having a few light cramps here and there since yesterday but honestly I think they are either BH or my bowels. I don't think they have anything to do with real labor of any sort!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I am going to start the EPO tonight, I called the clinic this morning to make sure it was okay and the nurse said that since I am already at a 3 that I should put two capsules in before I go to bed and it should really help out. I also read that it is best to use them when your already dilated a little so hopefully that will be the little push my cervix needs. :D So excited to see if it helps!


----------



## soulvibe

Congrats Bella! So excited for you. Natalie, I like your ticker ;)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Thank you


----------



## Curlyq111

Yay Bella, congrats!!!


----------



## pixie23

congrats Bella!!


----------



## Jdub1698

Went for my 38 week visit yesterday and no change from last week, boo! Still a 1, 70% effaced. Planning induction for 5-21 at 4 AM if she doesn't come sooner. I hope she comes today, so ready to be done with this! ;)


----------



## Curlyq111

I hear ya, at my 38 week I was 0 and 0 lol. Monday I go for my 39 week appt, so we'll see. I seriously am ready to be done, I can't even take a shower without needing a break afterward, lol. I'm already sleeping so poorly, I might as well have a cute baby to look at while I'm awake. :)


----------



## nevernormal

I'm still hanging in there ladies! My parents are now in town so not on BnB nearly as much! Was 1.5 cm dilated & 50% effaced at my appointment on Thursday.


----------



## NatalieBelle

And I thought I was big 3 weeks ago :dohh: I take it back now haha
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 22 KB
Views: 6


----------



## IluvRedskins

Happy Mother's Day ladies!!!


----------



## nevernormal

Looking good Natalie! Your bump is definitely bigger than mine!

Happy Mother's Day everyone!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Happy Mother's Day everyone! Sorry I haven't been on much - taking care of Madelyn has been a bit rough!! Just checking in. Hope everyone is well!


----------



## pixie23

Here are some pics of the boys from when we were still in the hospital

Spoiler
Isaiah is on the left and Zechariah is on the right https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/100_1583_zpsf92f45cd.jpg https://i1130.photobucket.com/albums/m530/pixieflute/100_1590_zpsdd3c699c.jpg


----------



## nevernormal

Too adorable Pixie!

I'm still waiting ladies! I think I'm going to be pregnant forever :wacko:


----------



## pixie23

Hang in there! The end of pregnancy may be unbearable at times, but you'll be holding your LO so soon!


----------



## NatalieBelle

I hate to say this may be it, for fear I will jinx myself but I have been having contractions consistently for almost 4 hours now and they are accompanied with pretty painfully back aches and menstrual like cramps that defiantly got stronger with in the last two hours. I'll give an update in the morning if it leads up to anything!


----------



## Curlyq111

The twins are adorable, congrats!!!! 

Good luck Natalie, keep us posted.

Padbrat, where are you, I want to know things are good with you and Leo!

Had my 39 week appointment, cervix is still at 0. :/ Haven't felt a contraction or had any braxton hicks, that I'm aware of anyways lol. So, we'll just see. I'm so ready to not be pregnant anymore!!


----------



## nevernormal

Good luck Natalie!

Honestly, I do feel like I'll be pregnant forever in some ways, but I don't feel like I'll be bothered that much if I go overdue. Well minus that fact that it will mess up my parents plans and cause them to have to do more travel and spend more money later this summer. Not that they won't do it, or that I won't want to see them again, I just know the money could be used for other things. And 18+ hour road trips are never fun.

Curly, I'm sure you've heard it already, but you can go from 0 to baby very quickly! Don't be discouraged! Know that as long as baby is not distressed or anything then they are just getting as ready for the world as possible. I haven't really had anything either. A few crampy feelings over the past few days, that may or may not have been accompanied by some tightening... but then I might've just had to poop :rofl:


----------



## Curlyq111

Well I woke up this morning and my water broke! So am at hospital, still haven't dilated. They're letting me walk around to see if I can before pitocin. But looks like tommy will be here soon! Contractions are like a bad period, and getting stronger...!


----------



## nevernormal

I'm jealous Curly! I hope to join you soon!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay curly! Keep us posted!!


----------



## Jdub1698

Curly- you went 0 to labor so quickly! I'm hopeful you're setting a trend here... i go to doc tomorrow to see if more progress, but would going into labor just be SO much better! :)


----------



## NatalieBelle

Isaac Chase was born on the 14th at 10:20 a.m 8 lbs 1 once 19 inchs long! Birth story coming later & pictures. :)


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Natalie!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats ladies!


----------



## NatalieBelle

Congrats Curly!!!


----------



## NatalieBelle

The story!  

Went into labor Monday night at 10:00 p.m., Water broke at 2:00 and we headed to the hospital. Isaac was still posterior so I was having quite a bit of pain, we worked all morning trying to move him, I broke down and had one dose of pain medication but had it deluded. Was still a 3 cm and 50 effaced when I got to the hospital around 5 in the morning I advanced to 6cm 80% then to 8 cm 90 % once I got to 9 cm I started pushing to finish off the effacement. 5 hours of active labor, tons of positions, one dose of pain medication and a hot shower to sooth the pain. After delivery I got a couple stitches and got patosin in my IV due to excessive bleeding. A few hours later Bleeding had stopped and Isaac began nursing and has been doing great ever since  Very Very sore all over due to muscle tension and my down stairs but all in all a very beautiful successful vaginal delivery !! 
 



Attached Files:







408386_10201151617613253_1312323585_n.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Beautiful!! Congrats!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I realized that I never posted my birth story!

So as you all know I had a scheduled induction for 6 am on May 6th. We got to the hospital and got everything set up and by 7am the putocin had been started. One of my doctors came by and said that I had dilated to a and that he believed that Lucas would be right around the 7lb mark or less. The doctor that delivered came by and said that I was 3 cm and that he was sure he would be at least 8lbs! Anyway, after a hour or so of the putocin my nurse came back and checked and said that I was up to a 4. 

At this point I was managing the pain well but wasn't progressing. I had already made up my mind that I would be having an epidural and knew that it helps people relax and make progress. Therefore I went ahead and had the epidural. That was the one part that I was terrified about but it turned out not to be so bad. The next part after really sucked. I ended up with the epidural shakes. Let put it this way I looked like a junky going through withdrawal I was shaking so bad. After a while they decided they could raise my head up some, BIG mistake. My BP bottomed out to 80/30 so in a whirlwind there were all kinds of people in there working to get it back up. My doctor rushed back to the hospital and decided that I had one hour to progress some or he was doing a c-section. At this point I was still a 4, almost completely effaced, but baby had not dropped...at all! 

So my hour went by with no change. We went down for the c-section and Lucas was born at 2:58pm 9lbs 12oz 22in long. My husband went back upstairs which was a good thing because I started losing way to much blood. I was told afterwards that it is okay to lose 400-500 cc of blood during a c-section. I lost 1200 cc of blood so they ended up giving me some shots of meds to make me clot and watched me extra long in the recovery room.

Upstairs Lucas was being checked over and it turned out that his blood sugar was low, so they had to supplement with formula and finally by 11 that night we had his sugar up to a good level and we've not had any issues since then. He has had jaundice and lost a pound of his birthweight (so I'm breastfeeding like crazy). Overall though it looks like he has just about gained his weight back...not positive but when I weighed myself last night I had lost a total of 21 lbs and when I weight with him I was 9.4 lbs heavier...so he's getting close! Sorry it's so long just thought I would share!

I added a picture too! He was 2 days old here. My avatar picture was from the day he was born!
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 34.3 KB
Views: 5


----------



## pixie23

Congrats Natalie!


----------



## Jdub1698

Went to my final prenatal visit with my doc today and I'm at a 2 and 80%! She said everything looks very favorable for my induction on Tuesday! I can't wait to meet our little girl!


----------



## Curlyq111

Well I'm writing from hospital, Thomas James was born yesterday at 7 lbs, 20 1/2 inches, and is perfect. Here's my labor story!

Water broke on 14th at 7am, amazingly when I was on the toilet. Went to hospital and started light contractions. I was still at 0 cm, so they let me wait a few hours but then started pitocin. Was trying to go meds free, and went the next 12 hours with no meds, and really strong contractions. They checked me then and I was at 1cm. I said screw that and got the epidural. Within 90 mins I went to 6cm. Phew. So it took a few more hours until yesterday morning to fully dilate. Pushing was great, I had him out within 6 contractions. He was perfect!

Then, 2 hours after labor I started getting worse contractions and pain than in labor. I was losing huge clots. The doc checked and said I was filled with clots, so they shot me up with Demerol, I basically passes out, and she basically stuck her hands back in (said my freaking out husband) and cleaned me out. Was like a war zone!! But, stayed on pitocin to help with contracting more and I'm much better today. Quite sore though. 

Anyways, sorry if it sounds horrible, the labor itself was pretty smooth overall!
Good luck ladies!


----------



## Sass827

Congrats Natalie, curly and Bella! 
Adorable boys pixie! They look so big for twins! 
Sorry I've been gone so long. We got home Thursday night. Friday we found out at our first pediatrician appt that Dylan's weight dropped too much - 8 lbs down to 6 lbs 14 oz, so we have been on damage control doing feelings every 2 hours. She's gone from barely latching on to wanting to feed for 3 hours at a time. So happy she's back to her birth weight, but man do I feel like a cow! Feeding seriously rules my day and night.
 



Attached Files:







image.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Curly!

Interesting Jdub! I had my 40 week appointment today, and he said I was about a 2 (1.5-2) and 60-70%, and he expects that I'll most likely go into labor this weekend. Then again, we still set up an appointment for next week so it's not 100%!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Sass- Lucas' weight went from 9lbs 12oz to 8lbs 12oz. I've been feeding every two hours too! Last night was the first night that I went every 3 hours instead of 2 but during the day I've been feeding every two hours. I had to supplement from last Thursday to this past Monday. I'm thankful I'm not having to do that now! Glad Dylan is doing better!


----------



## pixie23

Sass827 said:


> Congrats Natalie, curly and Bella!
> Adorable boys pixie! They look so big for twins!
> Sorry I've been gone so long. We got home Thursday night. Friday we found out at our first pediatrician appt that Dylan's weight dropped too much - 8 lbs down to 6 lbs 14 oz, so we have been on damage control doing feelings every 2 hours. She's gone from barely latching on to wanting to feed for 3 hours at a time. So happy she's back to her birth weight, but man do I feel like a cow! Feeding seriously rules my day and night.


Thanks! I have been told that they look much larger in pics than they really are, but they're both over 6lbs now!
Congrats Curly!
I love the pic Sass!


----------



## padbrat

Massive congratulations ladies! I have loved reading your birth stories and seeing your pics of your beautiful babies! We really have been blessed!

Sass my bump bud... so sorry I have been AWOL and I haven't yet had the opportunity to say how gorgeous Dylan is! What a little beauty she is! What a gorgeous transatlantic girlfriend Leo has... even though he is a tad smaller than her he is busy feeding like mad to become a big and strong rugby player!

AFM
Well as you all know I am sure Leo was born 19th April at 13.44 via c section.... As usual he defied the medics and despite being predicted as a big baby he was born a perfectly petite 5lb 13! As usual with Leo nothing went as planned... 

Firstly it took 3 attempts to get my spinal block in... she kept hitting nerve clusters and I was literally shaking and sobbing in pain and shock so hard it took 2 MWs and my Husband to try and hold me up and still! 

The Consultant told that that it would take 5 mins to get Leo out and then 25 mins to stitch me up... it actually took 40 mins to get him out and another hour to stitch me up. Leo had managed to move up my uterus and as he was transverse they had to deliver him via his feet.... they didn't realise he had one foot over his head and so spent ages disconnecting various parts of me to rummage around to try and find both legs so he could be delivered! 

It got scary when they started to squashing my lungs and I couldn't breathe... I was whispering to my Husband (as I couldn't shout) for him to tell them to stop as they were killing me! They squashed my lungs up a bit more and eventually found his legs and delivered him... screaming into the world! I then had 6 hours in recovery being pumped full of drugs as I was in shock and had quite a bit of blood loss... so my BP was falling through the floor... but I am blessed with a healthy beautiful boy! It was amazing!... He is amazing!

There were a number of spooky things that are around Leo, esp dates that coincide with Hubby's parents who have passed away and their Birthdays, dates they died tying in with big scan dates and Leo's EDD... and it continued when he was born. As I was wheeled into recovery they had a radio on.. and it was playing the song that me and my Husband had our first dance to when we got married... Truly Madly Deeply by Savage Garden! Spooky!

I would like to state that this isn't what is supposed to happen and every other lady I have spoken to who has had an elective c section had a very different experience to me
... as you all know... Leo does things his way... which is not always the easiest way! LOL

So here is a pic of my little trouble maker! The first 2 were literally the first moments after he was born and then the third one was his first bath!.... BTW the woolly hat was one they stuck on his head in the operating theater, not one of our hats... I think it is hilariously huge on his little tiny head!!!
 



Attached Files:







2013-04-19 Leo is born 2.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 3









P1080465 2.jpg
File size: 38.7 KB
Views: 3









IMG_20130508_183034.jpg
File size: 31.6 KB
Views: 2


----------



## nevernormal

PB he's beautiful!

I'm still pregnant ladies... just (im)patiently waiting on my LO to arrive!


----------



## Sass827

Aw... Precious PB! Love him. How's your incision doing? Mines still so sore. I'd love to know when it will feel better. :(


----------



## IluvRedskins

PB he's so cute! 

Sass my incision is still very sore too!


----------



## padbrat

Ooo Never... not long to go sweety!

Sass mine is still sore too... and i get some back ache towards the end of the day too. My bruising is still extreme from all the rummaging they did to get him out... 

But when you look at them and how gorgeous they are it is all worth it! The fear and pain are momentary compared to a life time of joy!


----------



## pixie23

Thanks for sharing your birth story PB! He's adorable!


----------



## Jdub1698

Seriously cute pb! I hope you're getting there never, I know it feels like forever!! 

Update on me, as I've had a very busy week! Taylor Olivia was born on Tuesday may 21st at 8:41 pm ( vaginal birth)! She weighed 6 lbs, 13 oz, and was 19.5 inches long. She's adorable! We are still trying to get settled in at home, so I'll Give you more details later, but for now, our little family is perfect! 

I'll attach some pics when I have out the real computer, the iPad is having issues


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Jdub!!!!


----------



## pixie23

congrats!

The boys are 5 weeks today and they're weighing in at just under 7lbs a piece!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Congrats! Can't wait to see pics :)


----------



## Jdub1698

So here is our my birth story!

I was scheduled to be induced at 5 AM on Tuesday May 21, so my husband and I got up at 4 to get showered, ready go the the hospital, etc. Then we got a call that they didn't have any beds available so we needed to sit tight (so frustrating!). I was able to go back to sleep for a couple of hours and got the call at 7 AM to head in. We were prepped and settled into the room by 8:30 but hadn't started pitocin yet. My doc came, checked me, said I was a 3 and broke my water. By the time that was done I was at a 4! I felt like it was a great start! We started the pitocin and the contractions started and started pretty hard. 

After about an hour of contractions I got my epidural (which was painful, but not terrible) and felt better. I was slightly sad that I could still feel the pressure of the contraction and her moving down, but not the pain. I was hoping for NOTHING. :) 

After a couple of hours they put me on oxygen because her heart rate was falling after the contractions and my nurse was concerned. On another note- She was AWESOME. We were both really focused on a vaginal delivery and she did everything she could to help make that happen (successfully!). I really think she made the difference and I was so lucky to get her.

So after hours of moving positions, working on the oxygen, etc, my doc finally said I was almost there and would likely push in the next hour. Well 10 minutes later I KNEW I had to push. So she came in and with my husband's help and an hour of intense pushing (with oxygen and almost hyperventalating) Taylor Olivia was brought into the world at 8:41 PM! She weighed 6 lbs, 13 oz and measured 19.5 inches. It was intense and hard and awesome. I feel so proud to have been able to do it. See below for a few pics!


----------



## IluvRedskins

She's beautiful!!! Congrats!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Aww congrats Jdub!


----------



## padbrat

Aww what a great birth story and Taylor looks just perfect! Well done Jdub!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thought I would give an update on my sweet baby boy! We had our first checkup since May 10th today. On May 10th he was 8lbs 12oz and today he was 10lbs 2oz!!! He has grown over an inch and his head is 2cm bigger than when he was born! My baby boy is getting so big! He can lift his head on his own and hold it up for several minutes and if I lay him down he really tries to roll over. If he's on his belly he moves his hands and arms as hard as he can like he wants to crawl! Oh my. It just going way too fast!


----------



## nevernormal

Oh I thought I already updated... Levi Job was born on May 24th at 5 p.m., weighing 7 lbs 10 oz and 20 inches long. I was 40+5 by my dates or 41+1 according to my doctor's dates (LMP). Born by (induced) natural vaginal delivery.

Congrats Jdub!


----------



## Magan85

I know I havnt posted much in here but I just got caught up with all Ive missed and want to say congrats to all of you that had your little ones! 

My little guy Cooper decided to come 2 weeks early on May 7th weighing 8 pounds 5 ounces (so glad i didnt go full term lol) and was 19.5 inches long!
 



Attached Files:







13362_10151574786897878_821296046_n.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 1


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Magab - our LOs have the same birthday :) he's adorable! Congrats :)


----------



## padbrat

Congratulations Never! What a lovely name too!

Also congratulations to Magan!

Leo got weighed again yesterday and he is now 8lb 1! Wow! He is getting so big and will be 6 wks tomorrow!


----------



## Sass827

Hey girls! Just popping in to say hi. I'm still in shock by how time on summing breast feelings and how much sleep deprivation messes with my head. Anyone else? Any tips to get LO to sleep better at night?


----------



## IluvRedskins

I would love some tips on how to get LO to sleep better at night! 

Sass I can't believe our LOs will be a month old on Thursday!!! 

So we are also being brave and taking Lucas to the beach the last week of June. Anyone have any tips for that????


----------



## Sass827

I'm clueless red but I do know I've seen some baby wetsuits that are 50 SPF. Might be a good thing to look into.


----------



## nevernormal

I don't have any sleep tips but it seems like Levi is really only waking twice a night (3 times if you count his 6 a.m. waking or so)... sometimes I go back to bed, sometimes not. How often do your LOs wake?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Beach tip - get a cabana (one of those half tent looking things) and keep LO out of the sun! Another beach tip I was recently told - dig a hole, say 4 inches down and wider and longer than LO, cover it in a towel and let LO nap on the towel ( in the shade) it will be a cooler temperature for LO if you do this! 

As for sleeping at night, Madelyn has her last feed anywhere between 10 and 11 pm, wakes up once anywhere between 2 and 4 am, and wakes again around 7 or 8 am. Sometimes we even go back to sleep after that feeding if I'm still really tired. What I do is I actually nurse during the day, then I pump right before bed, bottle feed her the expressed breast milk at that last feeding and the 2-4 am feeding ( I express enough milk to cover both feedings and since Brest milk can be left out up to 6 hours I leave it on my nightstand - ready to go) and when she wakes at 7 or 8 I'm always engorged so I pump and bottle feed one last time. Hope that made sense... I love it because that 2-4 am feed is SO easy - I grab her, change her, lie down with her and put the bottle in her mouth. 15 mins later - done! As opposed to nursing which takes her about 30 - 40 minutes or longer...


----------



## padbrat

My tip for better sleeping is super feeding! Leo has a feed at 7pm and then another at 9.15 (usually he has 4 hrs between feeds) and then a wind, bath and bed. He then sleeps until 3.15 ish has a feed and then down to 7am. 

Oh and also make sure they are stimulated during the day. Leo spends half his time between feeds awake and the other half sleeping. I read to him, he goes on his playmat, he has tummy time etc etc


----------



## soulvibe

Haven't managed to come online lately but just dropping by to update that I gave birth to my daughter Ava on the 23rd, 4 days early. She had an apgar of 9, weighed 6lbs and 15 oz, and was born with forceps after difficult delivery so I'm still recovering. Congrats to everyone else who had since given birth.


----------



## pixie23

I highly recommend the movie The Happiest Baby on the Block, it teaches how to swaddled and quiet a fussy baby. To settle the twins at night we swaddle, Zechariah didn't like it at first. Then Isaiah is given a pacifier and set down, that's generally all he needs to go down most nights. Zechariah has to be rocked for a bit until he starts getting drowsy, then we set him down to fall into sleep. We bathe them every night because they really enjoy it and seems to help them sleep longer. It took us a while to get their days and nights straight so if anyone is struggling with that I'd be glad to share what worked for us.

Now that their days and nights are straight and we can get them down easier nights have gotten much better and less frustrating, now we're just working on getting them to sleep longer at night.


----------



## padbrat

I am with you Pixie. We swaddled Leo too and the bath def helps his sleep routine. It is like a little trigger for him... bath, bottle, wind then bed. He is less fussy because he knows what is coming and also that when he is in his bassinet it means he needs to sleep so he has that association. Is hard to get to that point, but now we are there (hopefully) things are so much easier. He wakes once in the night for a feed and that is it.


----------



## nevernormal

I do a modified swaddle for Levi -- I leave his arms out. I know you're supposed to swaddle their arms in but he hates it and they don't seem to keep him awake. The last two nights he's slept 5+ hr stretches!


----------



## Jdub1698

hey! I'd love to hear about how you got days and nights in place correctly, we're struggling a little with that right now..

Also- any idea about lots of spit up suddenly? We're on formula only now, and it's been the same type since we moved to that 2 weeks ago. Could she just now be showing signs of it not agreeing with her?


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Jdub - define "lots" of spit up. Is it the whole bottle or a couple tablespoons? I have experience with babies with reflux and they will literally spit up the whole bottle. If its a few tablespoons, that is usually normal. Could be a gas bubble, of LO could have just eaten too much. If they eat more than their tummies can hold they will spit up the rest. Hope that helps!!

AFM, so excited that my LO was able to do the side lying breastfeeding position with me for the first time this morning! I've been wanting to try it but I've been a bit afraid to stray from the crossover hold, which is the position she finally learned to latch well from. After she drank, I felt like jumping up and down I was so excited lol!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh ps - as for days and nights, we swaddle her and put her in a cosleeper bassinet by my side. It's a different routine for her because she rarely goes in the bassinet during the day. Eventually I want to add a bath to bedtime routine - for now I usually bathe during the day. But I've read routines work wonders for bedtime! My LO only gets up once in the night!!


----------



## nevernormal

Levi has done pretty good with days/nights. He only wakes up once or twice but usually goes back to sleep fairly quickly after a change & feed. He gets a bath every night though, and has since we brought him home. Well it was sponge baths until his umbilical cord fell off. He doesn't always fall asleep right away after (tonight I gave him a bath around 7:30 and he didn't go to sleep until 10!), but he definitely gets calmer and much more ready for bed overall. 

Jdub, since Monday Levi has spit up more too, and I'm breastfeeding. I think, for him at least, it's a combination of me not burping him well enough and him eating too much. Even though breastfed babies don't typically have to be burped as much as formula fed babies, I try to burp him at least 2-3 times per feed, or he just gets too much gas built up.


----------



## pixie23

Jdub, I hope your nights have gotten better, if not, we got the days and nights "right" by implementing a hard wake time. We feed the boys on a 3 hour schedule and will continue to do so until they're sleeping 10-12 hours at night. We do a feed, wake, sleep, feed... schedule.
Our hard wake time is 7 AM so we wake them up for the day, feed, keep them awake for a bit if we can (change clothes and diapers, etc.), then put them down until 10 - we continue this at 1, 4, 7, and just before 10 we do a bath and put them down - at night we don't allow wake time it's feeding and putting them down right after burping. At night we let them wake to feed rather than waking them up at the 3 hour mark, so no matter what time we do their last "night feed" (even if it's at 5:30) we still do a 7 AM wake time. 
We were already doing 3 hour feeds during the day, but we had been letting them wake naturally to eat, but they were awake a lot at night and super fussy, something about implementing a hard wake time ironed out their days and nights after about 4 days. Now they have a bit of wake time after their daytime feeds rather than being awake after their nighttime feeds.
We try to always wake them up for the day within 20 mins or our usual 7AM wake time - sometimes we get off during the day so they get put down for the night at a different time, but we're not going to try adding a hard bed time until they're sleeping at least 8 hours on a normal night. We're doing all of this based on the Baby Wise model of parenting based on the book "On Becoming Baby Wise: Giving Your Infant The Gift Of Nighttime Sleep"


----------



## pixie23

Also we've stopped changing diapers at night unless they're poopy, it helps keep them from getting stimulated.


----------



## nevernormal

Are you formula feeding Pixie? Levi does pretty good at night not staying awake after eating, but after his one long stretch he usually only does short stretches of sleep after that!! Since I'm breastfeeding though I'm feeding on demand for now. After the magic 6 week breastfeeding mark, probably closer to 8-12 weeks, I will try to get into more of routine with his daytime feedings, but I hope he falls into his own pattern by then!


----------



## pixie23

We are primarily bottle feeding and each bottle is half formula, half breast milk. Sometimes we get off our routine during the day if they get hungry before it's time for their next feed, so then we just start a new 3 hour schedule at that time and start back on our normal time schedule the next morning. I do breast feed some, but my production is just not enough so they'd want to feed a lot more frequently when I BF.
Mine are really only going 3.5-4 hours at night between feeds, they'll generally do 2 stretches like this, it probably doesn't seem like much, but they sleep so much more at night because they seem to eat quickly because that's all they're focusing on, and they've been going down so much more easily than they used to.


----------



## nevernormal

Yeah 3.5 hrs is about his longest stretch. Every stretch after that is 1-2 hrs from when put him back down... I just can never get him to settle very well after that, or maybe it's just he's too sleepy to eat enough to keep him asleep for longer!! It doesn't help that DH started a new job and has to get up usually about an hour after his 2nd waking, and that's wakes the baby up again. Oh well. This too shall pass =). Once I get going for the day I'm usually okay anyway!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I can't believe how fast time is going! Lucas is 6 weeks old today! 

So today I was doing some chores around the house and I had Lucas lying on his tummy on his play mat. While I was gathering the trash from the bathrooms, I hear him start screaming! I rush into the living room and he was on his back! My baby rolled over from his tummy to his back and I missed it! :( oh well! I'm sure I'll see it soon!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Yay Lucas!!! Smart boy :)


----------



## nevernormal

Hooray Lucas! Levi is not a huge fan of tummy time. However, since birth, he's been able to get up on his side from his back :wacko: I remember he did it the first night after he was born, and I was shocked. Told my mom and DH about it and they thought I was lying until he did it at home too! I'm not ready for him to fully roll over yet though -- that can wait!


----------



## 19Mommy

time goes by so fast :( Monica is already 7 weeks old on monday.. Im already trying to hold back tears


----------



## pixie23

We just hit nine weeks. The boys are rolling over and smiling lots. They had their first shots this week and did really well, just a bit fussy for a couple days. Time is flying by just a bit too fast for my liking.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Wow! They're all getting so big!!


----------



## padbrat

Leo has hit 10 weeks today and he also had his shots last week... it broke my heart that he was smiling away at the Nurse even as she stuck the needle in him and the shock of it just spread across his face.. I felt like I had betrayed him!! He cried for about 10 seconds and then started smiling again just as she hit him with another needle poor little soul. 

Just weighed him and he is now 10lb 7ozs... my sweet little diddy man!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Oh no padbrat! I'm not looking forward to that appt. we have ours on the 8th. 

On another note, anyone else told you have granular tissue? It's something I had never heard of, then at my 6 week check up the midwife (whom I don't like much ever since she delivered me) put silver nitrate on it and I'm back to square one down there! I have a follow up appt next week and if the silver nitrate didn't take care of it she says she will have to give me a local anesthetic and snip it! :( will the pain ever end?!?! Ugh!!! But like I said, I've been kind of terrified of her sin e the birth, so I called the office and rescheduled my appointment with a doctor instead.


----------



## padbrat

Good luck with your appt Bella! 

Well.... unbelievably Leo is teething!!! Yes at 10 wks old he has 2 teeth coming through at the bottom. You can clearly see the white in his gum and he is furiously chewing everything he can get his hands on. I can't believe my baby boy is getting teeth already!


----------



## IluvRedskins

Alright ladies I need some advice! My maternity leave is over on July 30th and I could really use some thoughts on how to beat the anxiety. I don't think it bothers Lucas to be left (we've been out a couple of times and left him with my mom), it's more I'm already starting to have anxiety about leaving him. We're still trying to work out child are but no one seems good enough to me! HELP! I wish I could just be a SAHM!!!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Padbrat - I totally understand what you're going through - Madelyn cut her first tooth last week at 7 weeks old!!! Good luck :) redskins - haven't gone through that yet, but will be at the end if August.... I wish I could be a SAHM too... Good luck to you as well!


----------



## padbrat

Bella what teething products did you use... am finding it hard to get something good for such small babies!

Red I have no idea chick.... I am taking a year mat leave and haven't even thought about leaving Leo yet.... I do not envy you one bit chick. Good luck x


----------



## nevernormal

Ya'll are scaring me with all the teeth talk! I want these gummy smiles to last a good long while =)

Red, is there anyway you could go to part-time? What kind of work do you do? Could you try to start freelancing from home through elance or odesk?


----------



## IluvRedskins

Thanks ladies!

I really wish I could go part time but I'm a special education teacher and our kiddos come back Aug. 13th. We may have worked it out today. My MIL is going to be keeping him 2 days a week and I'm going to tour a place on Friday. Almost all of the church kids go to this day care and there are only twelve kids total. She does fun trips when they hit the toddler age too so that makes me feel good. I know he won't just be sitting there watching tv! 

I think Lucas is starting the teething process too. He's started drooling like crazy in the past week! Ah they are all growing up way to fast!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Padbrat - called my pedi & was told not to use meds. Apparently it's no longer considered safe to use products like baby oragel bc it numbs their throats and makes it hard to eat. I was told cold teething toys, a cold wet washcloth to suck on, etc. maddy liked sucking on a finger and the soothes pacifiers with a finger inside to chew on worked nicely for her. Good luck!!!


----------



## IluvRedskins

So how are all the first time moms?


----------



## nevernormal

We're doing great, overall! My little man has his first cold though :(
Had a lot of anxiety in the beginning about going out in public with him, in case he cried, but it's getting better!

Redskins, I LOVE how much hair your little guy has! Everyone always comments on how much Levi has but I think Lucas has even more!


----------



## Jary

Hey :) we are good too. Alice is going through a really grumpy stage and I think her colic has returned as she starts her high pitched screams every now and then. Red face, tears the lot!

Very proud of herself as she can roll onto her front but then gets frustrated because she can't figure out how to get back. Lol. She's also getting good at holding her toys now :)

She lost a little weight a few weeks ago so I was advised by the doctor to increase her feeds to 4 hourly overnight....just as she was starting to sleep longer! She's pretty good tho at going down and sleeping.

We are still breastfeeding! Yay! Had some issues in the start but we are doing good now.

Everyone feeling back to normal now? I feel pretty good but my ankles are playing up!


----------



## pixie23

Things are going well here! We just started the boys on cereal and they tried carrots for the first time today. I hadn't anticipated starting food so early, but they just weren't seeming quite satisfied enough on milk. 
We're pretty much done with breast feeding, we're just working through what's left of the supply in the freezer now. It's been two days since my last pumping session and I think I'm officially done BFing now. 
Even though the boys were preemie, they're developmentally on target, just a bit on the smaller side physically. 

Jary, that stinks that you're having to do feeds that regularly at night. I hope she gains more weight and you can transition to longer sleep stretches at night again.


----------



## Jary

It's good they've got a good appetite pixie!

Yeah she had gained weight at Herat weigh in so the health visitors just said to maybe feed her just once in the night (mainly for my sanity lol) so I have tried doing that but the past few nights she's been waking up herself for feeds! Shame because on Friday night she slept 10 hours! I forgot to set my alarms!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies!!! Great to hear from you all! We are doing well over here too. I've been back to work for 2 weeks now & Madelyn is in daycare. It breaks my heart because I want to be a SAHM so badly, but we simply can't afford for me to stay home. Madelyn does seem to like daycare & smiles at her teachers a lot. I'm still breastfeeding :) I'm determined not to give up after all the pain I went through to be able to do this, so she is EBF when I'm at home and gets my pumped milk at daycare. Pumping at work sucks but it's worth it for her. :)

Jary - poor you having to get up so much again! Pixie - glad to hear the boys are doing so well! Redskins, how are YOU??


----------



## IluvRedskins

We are good! Lucas is 4 months old today!!! OMG where has time gone? I've been back at work for 5 weeks! I'm only getting to pump once a day because of my schedule and the needs of my kiddos, so Lucas is getting around 6-10 oz. of formula a day but is breastfed the rest of the time! It was so hard to come to grips with him having to be supplemented but he doesn't seem to mind! Lucas is getting to stay with his Nana 2 days a week and is at daycare the other 3. He really seems to love the ladies that keep him! 

AFM, I had emergency gallbladdar surgery July 31st and then was rushed to a bigger hospital for an ERCP due to my bile duct being clogged by a gallstone! Fun stuff! We had to supplement for 3 days while I was in the hospital. Hardest thing I've ever had to do..being away from my baby and not nursing! 

Anyway! Bella I really wanted to be a SAHM too but just was not feasible! Right now I'm detesting the women who fought for equal rights! :haha: I would make a wonderful house wife! Working is totally over rated now that Lucas is here!


----------



## Sass827

Hey strangers! Sorry I've been so MIA. This whole mommy thing is so much more time consuming than I ever realized. I can't believe how big all the babies have gotten. All of your photos are so excellent. NIce to hear some of you are teething too. I feel like Dylan is in such mouth pain sometimes, but my doctor says she's way too young. 
Our nanny started Friday, and I'm not actually leaving her alone til Wednesday. So nerve racking to trust LO with someone else. Has anyone bought a nanny cam? We're in the market, but in the dark.


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Omg redskins, I'm glad you're ok now!!! :( poor you! I totally agree about the women's rights thing hehe!

Sass - great to hear from you! I don't know much about a nanny cam - but if I had a nanny I'd be looking for one as well! Good luck :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

So I was thinking about the fact most of our babies are around 9 months old now! Crazy how fast time flies! 

Lucas is crawling, pulling up, and even cruising! He will eat everything we give and is back to sleeping all night! He has 8 teeth and can say momma, papa, baba (bottle), and love! 

What are your LOs doing? 

Who's ready for the next one? I have baby fever like crazy! I was told by my OB that we can't start trying until May :( 

Hope you all are doing great!


----------



## nevernormal

Levi will be 9 months on the 24th! 

He army crawls, and has taken a few strides with regular crawling but doesn't really care about exploring that further, for now anyway. He's been pulling to standing since about Christmas! He'll cruise around if there's something specific he wants, but he's still pretty wobbly as far as that goes. Most of the time he just wants me, so crawls over and pulls up wherever I am.

He has 3 teeth, with more on the top on the way. Uggh I thought they'd cut through by now. He's miserable!

He eats everything. We've done finger foods/BLW from the start, and since have done some spoon feeding. He does well either way.

The only think he really says is "dada", and it's more on command than in context! Sometimes he says it just for fun but I don't think he's connected it with DH yet. He's pretty vocal overall though. Always likes to be making noise!


----------



## IluvRedskins

I'm so happy your little one is doing so well! I'm amazed that time has went by so fast! I'm already starting to think about his first birthday party! I'm thinking Mickie Mouse Clubhouse since that's the only show besides Wheel of Fortune he pays any attention too!


----------



## nevernormal

Your little guys seems to be coming right along as well! Time really does fly, doesn't it?

We probably won't be doing anything for his first birthday. Lame, I know. We're moving to another state that month... we might do something small with family, I guess, but we have two weddings to go to on his actual bday... in different states. So Levi will be with me, and DH will go to the other, unless something happens and I can't go, then we'll be with DH. I guess he can have a bite of wedding cake on his birthday, LOL! Then maybe the week after have a small party with either the ILs, or some close friends that live where we're moving to. Not both. I wouldn't subject anyone to my FIL on purpose!

Levi doesn't really watch TV, even when we are watching, so I wouldn't know what theme to do anyway. I guess there's always trucks/cars, hunting, sports, etc.


----------



## Jary

Hi girls! Time really has flown by! Alice will be 9 months on the 10th! She's crawling, pulling herself up and even standing on her own for a few seconds! No teeth yet but she's pretty good for eating and sleeps through now (tho only for about a month)

We'll be probably doing a tea party for Alice's first birthday. More for us than her but she has lots of little friends so it'll be nice :)

Glad to know all the babies are doing well! :)


----------



## IluvRedskins

I love that theme for a little girls party! Yay for sleeping through the night! 

I hope your move goes well!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Hi ladies! It's been a while! Any updates??


----------



## IluvRedskins

Well my little man is walking and jabbering, most of which we are starting to make out! Oh, and it looks like we are having our second in March! Working on getting my first OB appt set up! Hope everyone else is doing great!


----------



## nevernormal

We've also got a walker (and looks like he's trying to run!), and some words, but I think his speech is being put on hold for the running now. He signs "more" and "please" most frequently, and knows several other signs. His receptive language is astounding!

I wish I was expecting a 2nd! We've NTNP since he was born, and I got my first pp AF when he was 9 months old, but nothing yet. SO for now I'm just trying to enjoy our family as it is and not stress about it =)


----------



## IluvRedskins

We have NTNP since he was born too but never really around O time. We did try in April and May hut for whatever reason got too busy in June and it looks like it just happened! Crazy since Lucas took 8 fertility treatments over 13 months! 

I'm waiting on my first beta test results. Should know something by 3:30 EST. Nerve wracking! I don't see why I should worry though, the positive line has come up before the control line on all three tests and much darker than the control line too!


----------



## IluvRedskins

:wohoo: beta came back at 42,361!!!! :wohoo:


----------



## Jary

Hi ladies! We have a very cheeky 14 month old, who is walking and climbing everywhere! She's cheeky but she's brilliant! Love her so much!

No plans for baby #2. We'll be waiting until Alice is in school. So maybe in another 3/4 years. Mainly because of money; we can't afford two lots of childcare :(

I'm happy to wait tho. We are enjoying being mummy and daddy to our little princess :)


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Redskins! Glad the beta numbers are awesome =). I hope #2 happens quickly for me then. We were similar with 8 round of clomid over 14 months or so and ttc on our own 10 months before that (2 years total). We barely dtd at all for a long time but things are picking up. I think I might have a luteal phase defect as I had with my son, so will have to figure that out :/


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Redskins - that's amazing!! Congrats!! 

Never - good luck! Fingers crossed for you!

AFM, I have an adorable walking babbling 14 month old, too! So in love!!
We are still trying to figure out when to try for #2... Either will be trying this month or waiting a year (because I'm a teacher, we are aiming for another May baby so that I get my 6 weeks of maternity leave then the summer off with baby). We can't decide when to try... And I just can't help feeling like maybe I'm not ready. But I feel like I'll always feel "not ready" for another one. We want a big family - 3 or 4 kids eventually - but I can't help but feel like I can't imagine loving another baby as much as I love Madelyn. I'm sure once we do have another child I'll feel differently... So maybe we will NTNP for this month & next and if it doesn't happen wait til next summer to try.... IDK.


----------



## kimb34r

Congratulations Redskins!!


----------



## robinson380

Hello everyone! My sweet girl is about to be 15 months! In February we found out we were expecting again! The shock was that I will be having identical twin girls in October. We were ntnp but of course , still happily surprised. Hope all is well with all the May 13 babies and Moms !

Congrats redskins ;)


----------



## Jary

Oh wow congratulations robinson! Best of luck with your little twins!!


----------



## BellaRosa8302

Robinson, congrats!!! Wow!!! So happy for you!


----------



## Jinbean

Well my cheeky little monkey is coming up for 15 months and is walking everywhere at speed and trying to run most of the time! He climbs and gets into everything! He is such a loving little man, always giving lots of cuddles and kisses to anyone who wants them... and sometimes to those who don't! haha!

Congratulations Redskins and Robinson! Well I can cautiously join you two in the expecting group!! Eek! I got a :bfp: yesterday! I say cautiously as I had a blighted ovum back in March of this year (and had 2 m/c's before my little monkey became my world) so trying not to get too excited too early! But if this little one sticks around it should be due end of March/beginning of April!

Hugs to you all xxxx


----------



## IluvRedskins

Congrats Robinson and Jinbean!!! My appt went well and I actually passed the one hour glucose test. I have to repeat it around 24 weeks. I have my first ultrasound next Wednesday.


----------



## Sass827

Hey strangers! So nice to see all your familiar names and read of your good news. Congrats redskins, Robinson and jinbean! Time flies so much with these little kiddos running around. Really busy year for us as we moved in addition to all of the other life stuff. We wanted to go for #2, but not until the move was over. Moved in August, and today.... Got our BFP! Just had to run right back hear to share. Miss you girls!


----------



## nevernormal

Congrats Sass!!!

We're still waiting on a BFP. My cycles post-partum seem to be better than they were before I got pregnant with Levi, but I think there are still some issues to sort out. He's almost fully weaned and after that I might pursue clomid... I dunno!


----------



## Sass827

Oh good luck never! The tip I got from my doctor to conceive was to Dtd from the last day of my period to eternity.


----------



## nevernormal

LOL! We are technically NTNP but I think right now I'm having luteal phase issues, which I did before too. Hard to know with NTNP as I'm not pinpointing ovulation!


----------



## robinson380

Congrats sass!! Update from me: I had my identical twin girls on 9/21. Camille Marie was 4lb12oz and had to spend a week in the nicu. She is home and healthy now! Cora Elizabeth was 5lb7oz. We are so in love. Big sister is still adjusting. She does not understand yet!


----------



## robinson380




----------



## nevernormal

Congratulations Robinson! They are too precious!


----------



## Sass827

Wonderful names for gorgeous girls Robimson! Major congrats!


----------



## Jinbean

Congratulations on your bfp Sass!!!

Robinson congratulations they are two gorgeous girlie's and such lovely names! Well done you! That photo is making me broody and I'm pregnant!! Haha!!

I had my 12 week scan last Thursday and they brought my dates forward nearly a week so now due date is April 3rd (Good Friday!). Been getting lots of girlie vibes since bfp this time round and was always boy vibes throughout pregnancy with Harrison, so will have to wait and see on Nov 18th if my intuition is right again! Tee Hee!

Lovely hearing from you all! Big hugs to you all! xxxx


----------



## Jary

Oh those little girls are just too squishy and adorable! Huge congrats!


----------

